# Random Beers



## ctenidae (May 7, 2006)

Stopped by the Baltic Deli (a weekly stop, at least) in Andrews Square, Dorchester yesterday. They sell beer now, and it's all Polish, German, Ukranian, etc. THis is a very, very good thing, since I've never seen some of these beers anywhere else. Life is good.

I've tried two so far:

Obolon Beer's Krepkoe, from the Ukraine. Who knew they made beer in the Ukraine? Guess what- they don't. Not very well, anyway. It was beer, in that it was yellowish and carbonated, and had some hops in it. Very low quality, not very tasty. Worth a try, though, ust to have a Ukranian beer.

Neuzeller Klosterbrau's Golden Abbot, from Germany. The lable says "the taste of paradise". Not far wrong, there. Medium/light body, deep gold collor, low carbonation. Very malty, nice hoppy aftertaste. Good beer. Those German monks know what they're doing, I say.

As I have more, I'll post them. I got a Hevelius Kaper, which I know is good and got because I love it, and an Okocim Porter. The Okocim pilsner is quite good, so I wonder how they do with Porters.


----------



## NYDrew (May 7, 2006)

I consider seeing the Otter Creek variety pack in Binghamton a random beer.  Been stocking up on it cause I know such a great thing will have to come to an end sooner then I realize.


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2006)

I was out to dinner last night.  The restaurant had Dogfish Head on tap.  I've had it a few times before, but never ontap at a restaurant (as opposed to a bar).  Tasty stuff.  High alcohol content too!


----------



## roark (May 8, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> I was out to dinner last night. The restaurant had Dogfish Head on tap. I've had it a few times before, but never ontap at a restaurant (as opposed to a bar). Tasty stuff. High alcohol content too!


 
The 90 minute? That's good stuff.


----------



## ctenidae (May 8, 2006)

The Hevelius rocked, as I knew it would that's a session beer if ever there was one, except for the 8.7% ABV. 

The Porter is actually Zywiecz, not Okocim, but that's going with ribs tonight.


----------



## roark (May 8, 2006)

ct: you going to the beer advocate festival in June?


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> The Hevelius rocked, as I knew it would that's a session beer if ever there was one, except for the 8.7% ABV.
> 
> The Porter is actually Zywiecz, not Okocim, but that's going with ribs tonight.


 
Zywiecz is a good beer. Also, if they have it you may want to try EB, another good Polish beer.


----------



## ctenidae (May 9, 2006)

EB is definitely a drinkable beer. In Poland, though, it's considered to be on par with Budweuser in the US. If only our mainstream beers were that good...

The Zywiecz Porter was quite tasty, though the ribs ran all over it, taste-wise. Not too malty, not too hoppy, not too carbonated. All good things. If you see it, it's worth picking up (even at $3 a bottle- 20 oz, though)

Re: Beer Advocate Festival- I always plan to go to them, then never do. One day, one day...


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> EB is definitely a drinkable beer. In Poland, though, it's considered to be on par with Budweuser in the US. If only our mainstream beers were that good...
> 
> The Zywiecz Porter was quite tasty, though the ribs ran all over it, taste-wise. Not too malty, not too hoppy, not too carbonated. All good things. If you see it, it's worth picking up (even at $3 a bottle- 20 oz, though)
> 
> Re: Beer Advocate Festival- I always plan to go to them, then never do. One day, one day...


 
Yeah, I prefer the Zywiecz myself, just throwing another good one out there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about heading to a local specialty shop and picking up a growler or two of some good microbrew soon, any suggestions?


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about heading to a local specialty shop and picking up a growler or two of some good microbrew soon, any suggestions?


 
Always liked Brooklyn Brown Ale.


----------



## Chris I (May 9, 2006)

Busch...  IN A BOTTLE:beer:


----------



## RISkier (May 9, 2006)

It's so nice we can actually get good beer these days.  Lots of imports and lots of high quality American craft beers.  Life is good.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 5, 2006)

Caught the wife in a moment of charitable feelings the other day, and got her to let me spend $50 on 3 mix 12-packs (I didn't expect it to total that much, but I'll take what I can get...

So far, I've only dug into one from Boulder Brewing (Colorado's first microbrewery).
The results:

Never Summer Ale- really good winter ale. Nice weight, great color, strong malt and not too hoppy. Quite tasty, excellent winter beer.

Pass Time Pale Ale: thin, underhopped, a little too sweet for a pale ale. Not great.

Planet Porter: Good porter- nice roasted flavor, not too carbonated, deep, dark color. Good porter.

Sundance Amber: Thin, maybe a little too sweet. Not great, but not bad. A decent session beer, but nothing to write home about.

Overall Boulder Beer rating: So-so.

Further updates as events warrant (I can't remember what the other two packs are at the moment. Probably because of too much drinking of other bevereages)


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 5, 2006)

Just brew your own.......not that hard..and if done correctly you WILL NOT FIND BETTER BEER........fresh..clean and oh sooo tasty...

M


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

If you get up to the Acadia area of Maine, stop by Atlantic Brewing and try a Black and Blue..it's their Blueberry Ale and Porter ..mmmmmmmmmmmmm... and for those of you ho might think fruit beer sounds horrible..this one is not!  

Atlantic's Scotish Ale is nice too..that will be out just in time for our camping vacation in September.

Additionally, Sunday River's brew "Black Bear Porter" is a gem..  it never disappoints me.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jul 5, 2006)

Just tried a new one from a small craft brewer out of the StJ/Lyndonville industrial park called Hornpout.  Pretty darn good.


----------



## roark (Jul 5, 2006)

Highlight of the GABF a few weeks ago for me was the Ithica IPA. A big double IPA, all NY ingredients. IMHO perhaps the best example of the style I have ever tasted...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2006)

Cracked into another twelve pack- Ithaca Beer Co.
Apricot Wheat- surprisingly good for a fruit beer. Nice wheat base, not too fruity. Tasty beer when nice and cold. Not my favorite style, but pretty good. 

Casca Zilla Red- nice red ale. It says it's highly hopped, but it really isn't. Sweet undertones, highly drinkable. Good session beer.

Nut Brown- nice.Very nice. roasty malt, nice medium body. Very drinkable. Good nutter, there. Nice beer for a short session, because after 5-6 it'll start to weigh on you.

Pale Ale- not a fantastic example of the style. Not quite hoppy enough, not quite malty enough. Maybe I'm prejudiced toward IPAs for my pale ale tastes, but Bass is, I think, a better representative of the style than Ithaca is.

Overall, very drinkable, good beers. Nothing over the top, nothing outstanding, but good, solid brews. I would imagine that, no matter which Ithaca beer you drink, if you know the styles, you'll know exactly what you're going to get.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 10, 2006)

*kegernator*

If you guys are serious beer drinkers you need to have a kegernator in your place. My firend is a serious beer drinker and this thing is amazing. Luckily, I am not a serious beer drinker, if I was, I probably would not survive the month I will be staying here until my place is ready over in Waitsfield.

He gets it from the local brewery, you get the keg refridgerator for free with all the accessories and I think the keg holds 10 gal of beer. Tho I am not a big beer drinker, on a hot day, getting a frosty mug out of the freezer and pouring keg beer, it's pretty nice.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a pony keg, so it holds 6.6 gallons.
When I was brewing my own I hdd Cornelius kegs (the kind soda premix used to come in)  running through an aluminum coldplate (all salvaged from when the bar I ran switched from Pepsi products to Coke), so I could have run up to 9 brews at a time, if I'd had either that many Corny kegs or time for brewing. One keg (5 gallons) would never last through 9 brewing cycles, though.

The next 12 pack, which I will be starting this evening, is from Two Brothers Brewery. Don't know much else about it.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 10, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> That's a pony keg, so it holds 6.6 gallons.
> When I was brewing my own I hdd Cornelius kegs (the kind soda premix used to come in)  running through an aluminum coldplate (all salvaged from when the bar I ran switched from Pepsi products to Coke), so I could have run up to 9 brews at a time, if I'd had either that many Corny kegs or time for brewing. One keg (5 gallons) would never last through 9 brewing cycles, though.
> 
> The next 12 pack, which I will be starting this evening, is from Two Brothers Brewery. Don't know much else about it.



The owner advises it is not a pony keg...this one holds 9.1 gal. I am starting to feel caught between a keg and a hard place....lol  

He likes the fact that he did not have to build anything, the whole set-up is done for you. It's a small refridgerator with CO2 tanks built into the back. Plug it in, put the keg in, connect the hoses and start pouring.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2006)

9.1 gallons? Never heard of it. Interesting. US Standards are 7.75 gal (1/4 bbl) and 15.5 gal (1/2 bbl), though I think the Euro standards are more common- 50 liter (13.2 gal) and 25 liter (6.6 gal)


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 10, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> One keg (5 gallons) would never last through 9 brewing cycles, though.




what do you mean here? The cornie kegs I use last forever...you need to replace seals occassionally, but thats standard stuff....I have cornies that are 10 + years old before I got them and I have used them for MANY MANY brews....I think im misunderstanding..


I also have no idea what a 9.1 gallon "keg" is...never seen one...

M


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2006)

One keg would nevere last through 9 cycles, meaning that if I had hooked up 9 kegs, keg #1 would be emptied way, way before keg #9 got filled, so I'd never, ever manage to get all 9 lines running. Hell, we had 2 kegs, and they were never both on line at the same time.


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 10, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> If you guys are serious beer drinkers you need to have a kegernator in your place. My firend is a serious beer drinker and this thing is amazing. Luckily, I am not a serious beer drinker, if I was, I probably would not survive the month I will be staying here until my place is ready over in Waitsfield.
> 
> He gets it from the local brewery, you get the keg refridgerator for free with all the accessories and I think the keg holds 10 gal of beer. Tho I am not a big beer drinker, on a hot day, getting a frosty mug out of the freezer and pouring keg beer, it's pretty nice.



Looks like a regular run of the mill half barrel in there....and sure enough...heres a link to how much it holds....15.5 gallons

Anywho...I used to build these things myself out of full sized refridges.....all that parts are easily available....plus..you can actually buy the unit listed at like sears...all ready cept for the beer itself.

http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/keg/keg.html

M


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 10, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> One keg would nevere last through 9 cycles, meaning that if I had hooked up 9 kegs, keg #1 would be emptied way, way before keg #9 got filled, so I'd never, ever manage to get all 9 lines running. Hell, we had 2 kegs, and they were never both on line at the same time.



Gotcha..yeah...I couldnt have that many going at one time either... I like beer... BUT.... ;-)

M


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 10, 2006)

This will be my last post on this subject....lol  A beer novice should never get in the middle of a bunch of serious beer drinkers. 

The owner says it is not the same size keg(the 15 gal size) we drank in college some 40 years ago. If it was he would not be able to get it into his kitchen by himself. The owner just got back from one of his trips to Amstradam mainly to drink good beer. He is a Heineken/Amstal fanatic. The man knows his beer.

He says his keg is 9.1 gal, good enough for me.  He gets it from the Harpoon Brewery in Windsor, Vt, formally the Catamount Brewery. He says he was not even aware this size keg even existed until 6 months ago. Why would he buy one at Sears if he gets it free from the brewery? 

 I posted it thinking it was a fun way to have tap beer at home, not a "guess the keg size" post.........lol  All this has made me thirsty so I think I will grab a frosty mug from the freezer and pour one.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2006)

When there's no snow, we'll latch onto damn near anything to talk about. 

I don't know your friend, and mean this in the best possible way, but being a Heineken/Amstel fanatic would not qualify someone as a "man who knows his beer" in my book. The Dutch have done much better thing with beer than those two.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2006)

Third 12 pack is from Two Brother's Brewery outside of Chicago. Quite good.

French Country Ale- low carbonation, medium hops, malty, like a good brown ale. Great color, almost more red than brown. Very tasty, highly drinkable.

Weiss- good wheat beer, maybe a touch too fruity, a touch too little hops. Not much sediment in the bottles. Not fantastic, but acceptable.

Bitter End Pale Ale- good, light pale ale. Could have stood a touch more hops, and maybe a bit more fizz.

Overall, good beers. Light on carbonation, as appropriate for weiss and browns, making for very smooth, drinkable beers. Coolest part is they list the original and specific gravities, IBU's, and ABV on the labels. Mostly a "fun" item, but you can taste the 14 IBU swing between the weiss and the pale ale.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2006)

Two new ones, one Russian, one Polish:

Moskovyan- Proof the Russians should stick to vodka. Very yeasty and bready, the head is thick and unnatural looking, not a very good beer. Pretty bad, really. Mercifully, the bottle is only 11 ounces, so it's over quickly.

Harnas- "Of the Polish Highlands" Who knew Poland had "highlands"? Nice Polish type beer. Medium brown color, thin, lacy head, solidly hopped but not overpowering. Definately a drinking beer. They're only 6% ABV, too, so by Polish standards you could drink a lot of them.


----------



## roark (Jul 25, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Two new ones, one Russian, one Polish:
> 
> Moskovyan- Proof the Russians should stick to vodka. Very yeasty and bready, the head is thick and unnatural looking, not a very good beer. Pretty bad, really. Mercifully, the bottle is only 11 ounces, so it's over quickly.
> 
> Harnas- "Of the Polish Highlands" Who knew Poland had "highlands"? Nice Polish type beer. Medium brown color, thin, lacy head, solidly hopped but not overpowering. Definately a drinking beer. They're only 6% ABV, too, so by Polish standards you could drink a lot of them.


 
CT- maybe the beer was stored poorly? Not that I would have high expectations for a Russian beer...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 26, 2006)

It wasn't skunky, so I don't think it was a storage issue. I've had one other Russian beer that wasn't much good either. Though, it was in green glass, and that's never a good sign...


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 26, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> It wasn't skunky, so I don't think it was a storage issue. I've had one other Russian beer that wasn't much good either. Though, it was in green glass, and that's never a good sign...



Yeah Green Bottles = badness....same for clear...bad news...

Brown bottles are the only way to go..I also like the idea that Sam Adams uses with the taller 6 pack carriers. There is speculation that even the lights in the coolers at the beer store have the possibility of "skunking" beer. Mostly ultra violet light is the culprit. I never let it sit long enough to get effected by light 

It is light not temp changes that ruins good beer though... 

M


----------



## roark (Jul 27, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Yeah Green Bottles = badness....same for clear...bad news...
> 
> Brown bottles are the only way to go..I also like the idea that Sam Adams uses with the taller 6 pack carriers. There is speculation that even the lights in the coolers at the beer store have the possibility of "skunking" beer. Mostly ultra violet light is the culprit. I never let it sit long enough to get effected by light
> 
> ...


 
Yup, I wish Sam Smith & Newcastle would ditch their marketing schemes and get some real bottles!


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Two new ones, one Russian, one Polish:
> 
> Moskovyan- Proof the Russians should stick to vodka. Very yeasty and bready, the head is thick and unnatural looking, not a very good beer. Pretty bad, really. Mercifully, the bottle is only 11 ounces, so it's over quickly.
> 
> Harnas- "Of the Polish Highlands" Who knew Poland had "highlands"? Nice Polish type beer. Medium brown color, thin, lacy head, solidly hopped but not overpowering. Definately a drinking beer. They're only 6% ABV, too, so by Polish standards you could drink a lot of them.



Isn't there a Russian Imperial Stout that is rate very highly on BA?  Maybe it's not made by a Russian brewer.


I had a stout by a micro brewery out in Holyoke, the last of a six pack, and it was very good.  I'll have to go back and look on the label for the name, but I'd def. recommend it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

_Isn't there a Russian Imperial Stout that is rate very highly on BA? Maybe it's not made by a Russian brewer._

Here's the top Russian Imperials, according to BA: http://beeradvocate.com/top_beers?style=84

None are made by Russian brewers.


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> _Isn't there a Russian Imperial Stout that is rate very highly on BA? Maybe it's not made by a Russian brewer._
> 
> Here's the top Russian Imperials, according to BA: http://beeradvocate.com/top_beers?style=84
> 
> None are made by Russian brewers.



Go figure.


Well, I don't blame them too much.  They're all too drunk off the vodka to brew a good batch of beer.






I hope that wasn't xenophobic is some way but I have a feeling it was.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually, according to Michael Jackson (Real Beer, not Real Queer (sorry, couldn't help it)), and BA (BeerAdvocate, not Baraccus), the Russians still drink kvass, which may be an example of the earliest form of beer. However, from the descriptions I've read of it, there's probably a good reason why the rest of the beer drinking world moved on to better beers.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

...what do you guys know about getting some mead?


----------



## roark (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ...what do you guys know about getting some mead?


Where to buy? No idea. In my experience most commercial mead is of the cloying sweet variety.

Did make a couple batches. Relatively easy but it can be a rather expensive mistake (I know from experience ~18 lbs of honey ain't cheap :blink: )


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ...what do you guys know about getting some mead?



It's fairly expensive, generally. Polish mead is pretty good- very heavy flavors, kind of like drinking brandy, with a similar amount of alcohol. English mead I find to be more like cheap cider, very thin, very sweet, and too bubbly. Your best bet is to go to a bar that advertises a brazillion beers and see if they have a sample flight available. Try a bunch out. I'm sure there are liquor stores around that sell it, but at the price it is, you don't want to be buying blind.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> It's fairly expensive, generally. Polish mead is pretty good- very heavy flavors, kind of like drinking brandy, with a similar amount of alcohol. English mead I find to be more like cheap cider, very thin, very sweet, and too bubbly. Your best bet is to go to a bar that advertises a brazillion beers and see if they have a sample flight available. Try a bunch out. I'm sure there are liquor stores around that sell it, but at the price it is, you don't want to be buying blind.



Thanks...I've always wanted to try it.  I imagine tastes like Bærenjager. (sp?)


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Thanks...I've always wanted to try it.  I imagine tastes like Bærenjager. (sp?)



THe basic flavor is similar, but mead shows a huge range of flavors, depending on the type.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 13, 2006)

Trying to find a decent Russian beer, I got two new ones, both from Baltika, a #7 and a #9 Extra Lager. I'm drinking te #9 right now. 

Not terrible, but not really good, either. 8% ABV, so it's got that going for it. Pale, Pale color, overly stout head, much like the other Russain beer I had. Decent carbonation, though. Taste is thin, with no afer taste, no real hop hit, and no real malt flavor. Sort of like a Bud, without any flavor. Maybe a Coor;s Light with no carbonation? Not sure.Two big clues to the reason for it not being much good are right on the label- in the list of ingredients is "maltose syrup", meaning they're using corn sugars, which is never a good thing, and a comment on using "advanced technology." Advanced technology on a 5,000 year old product? Why?

Overall, not doing anything to make me think the Russains can make beer, but I can't say this one sucks.


----------



## marcski (Aug 13, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> The 90 minute? That's good stuff.



Yes the 90 minute IPA.  It's definitely my fav brew these days.  Comes in the 4-pack and its 9% Abv. 

The 60 minute IPA is 6%.


----------



## noski (Aug 21, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> I consider seeing the Otter Creek variety pack in Binghamton a random beer.  Been stocking up on it cause I know such a great thing will have to come to an end sooner then I realize.


I had an Otter Creek Scottish Style Ale. It was the only time I ever poured beer down the drain. I went back to LT Blackbeary Wheat....


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2006)

noski said:


> I had an Otter Creek Scottish Style Ale. It was the only time I ever poured beer down the drain. I went back to LT Blackbeary Wheat....



Really?  I haven't had a Scotch Ale I didn't like.  Of course, as of yet, that has only been Sam Adams Scotch Ale... but it was fantastic.  Hard to get now, I think only in the Christmas sampler pack.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 22, 2006)

I do enjoy the Scottish Ales. Belhaven's probably my favorite all around, but Sam Adams makes a good one, and McEwan's is good if it's not old (often is). Similar to the Scottish are the ESBs. Red Hook's is actualyl quite tasty.

What was wrong with Otter Creeks? Of course, if Blackberry Wheat is more your taste, I can see how a Scottish wouldn't do it for you.


----------



## noski (Aug 22, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> What was wrong with Otter Creeks? Of course, if Blackberry Wheat is more your taste, I can see how a Scottish wouldn't do it for you.



If you ever come to the MRV, I can easily arrange 3 bottles to magically appear for you to take. That's how many I have left- but I will throw them away by snowfall if I haven't found a home for them. And you hit it on the head, BBW IS more my taste, but someone brought me the OC to try. blech.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2006)

Beerlog, stardate 82806...

Consumeda Samuel Smith's Organic Ale last night. Beautiful color, noce head. Light hops in teh nose. Flavor was dissapointingly mild, little malt or hops in evidence. Mouthfeel was good, not to carbonated and not too heavy. Considering the quality of other Sam Smith offerings, this beer was a huge letdown.

Worst part is that after consuming only one (albeit a 20 oz bottle), this morning I feel like I drank 8 or 10. And I drank the one around 8 o'clock. I will not be returning to the Sam Smith Organic galaxy any time soon. Something in it seriously didn't agree with me.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 28, 2006)

I bought a 6-pack of one of the Harpoon 100 Barrel Series.  Not good stuff.  It's the Framboise.  It has a raspberry flavor to it, and I love raspberry, but this was just not very good, especially for $10.99 

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?pid=28516&cdid=29357


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2006)

BeerAdvocate didn't like the framboise, either.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2006)

Have we discussed Wachusett IPA yet?  I gotta say, I'm a fan.  I've got that and Sam Boston Ale in the fridge right now.

And one or two Sam Brown Ales, which is not good at all, IMO.

But this IPA is not over hopped, very clean, and has a nice dry finish.  Good IPA qualities.  Leaves a very nice lace as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2006)

Marc said:


> But this IPA is not over hopped, very clean, and has a nice dry finish.  Good IPA qualities.  Leaves a very nice lace as well.




See, I consider the Wachussett IPA to be a good pale ale, but not a good India Pale Ale precisely because of the lack of hops. IPA should be heavily hopped and higher in alcohol, bumping the 6% range. After all, that was the design intent- it was brewed for shipment to British troops in India, and the hops helped preserve it while the alcohol content required fewer shipments. Historical accuracy- it's not just for school any more.


----------



## roark (Aug 31, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> See, I consider the Wachussett IPA to be a good pale ale, but not a good India Pale Ale precisely because of the lack of hops. IPA should be heavily hopped and higher in alcohol, bumping the 6% range. After all, that was the design intent- it was brewed for shipment to British troops in India, and the hops helped preserve it while the alcohol content required fewer shipments. Historical accuracy- it's not just for school any more.


I feel the same way about Bass, but maybe that's just because I'm a hophead.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 31, 2006)

Marc said:


> Have we discussed Wachusett IPA yet?  I gotta say, I'm a fan.  I've got that and Sam Boston Ale in the fridge right now.



my uncle pretty much only drinks just this and Harpoon IPA.  I don't see it in the liquor stores very often, so I only drink it when I'm over his house.  It's good stuff.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2006)

roark said:


> I feel the same way about Bass, but maybe that's just because I'm a hophead.




Fortunately, Bass is a pale ale.


----------



## Marc (Aug 31, 2006)

Alright, it's a good point.  I don't have enough experience drinking IPA's and pale ale's to know more or less where the boundary lies.  At least not just by taste.  I'm not a huge hophead though, and I'm still more or less on my dark beer kick.  I'll probably be picking up a six of SA Cream Stout this weekend unless I can find a different one I have tried yet.

I'd also like to give some friendly advice- when drinking different brews in one sitting, start with the more mild and work towards the more hopped, stronger brews.  I drank an SA Boston Ale after the Wa IPA last night and tasted like water by comparison.  The Boston Ale was wasted.  I'm drinking the last one of those right now and it tastes as good as it ever did.


----------



## roark (Sep 1, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Fortunately, Bass is a pale ale.


I agree, and presume BA does as well. But the darn label says "Pale Ale" across the top and in small print (below "Bass", I.P.A.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2006)

That's odd. Never noticed that.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2006)

Got a sicer of White Tail IPA from Mendocino Brewing. Excellent example of an IPA. Only real ding against it is carbonation that's a touch too energetic. OTher than that, though, it has all the qualities I look for in an IPA.


----------



## roark (Sep 3, 2006)

Huh, I grew up out there. Haven't seen that one - must be a new beer for MB. They went waaaaaaay downhill after being purchased by some Indian company. Red Tail used to be fantastic. Eye of the Hawk is an interesting brew as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 3, 2006)

Haven't had the Red Tail in a while. I hate itwhen brewers get bought.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 3, 2006)

Both my friends with kegerators love Harpoon IPA


----------



## roark (Sep 3, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Both my friends with kegerators love Harpoon IPA


I've noticed it seems much better on tap (like many beers - but Harpoon IPA especially so). The aroma hops just die in the bottled version. Or maybe I'm just getting old beer:???:


----------



## roark (Sep 3, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Haven't had the Red Tail in a while. I hate itwhen brewers get bought.



I was a big fan of RT when they were bought. It went from 8% alc to 6% and most of the flavor disappeared as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 5, 2006)

Had a bomber of Rogue's Festivale. Fantastic stuff. Nothing bad to say about it at all.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 16, 2006)

Had the Sam Adam's Oktoberfest twice, didn't like it. First ahd it in a bottle- no taste up front, a tiny, tiny touch of hops in teh middle, and an annoying malt flavor at the finish. Not nice maltiness, but a distillation of all the flavors of malt that's bad. Almost molasses-y. Makes me think of what artifical malt flavor would probably taste like if there were such a thing.

On the presumption that maybe it was a bad sixer, I had it on tap yesterday. Sour all teh way through, no malt, no hops.

Surprisingly, Sam put out a real stinker this time around. Normally I love their Oktoberfest offering and buy quite a lot of it. Not this year. I am glad the Oktoberfests are rolling out, though, I'm always excited to see what Spaten does.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2006)

Had a Smuttynose Big A IPA. That's a beer that embodies everythingn an IPA should have, in spades. More hops than you can shake a stick at, really pronounced citrus smells and a fruity, orange flavor on the back. Pretty tasty, though filling, like many IPAs. Good stuff, certainly lived up to my expectations of Smuttynose.


----------



## roark (Sep 18, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Had a Smuttynose Big A IPA. That's a beer that embodies everythingn an IPA should have, in spades. More hops than you can shake a stick at, really pronounced citrus smells and a fruity, orange flavor on the back. Pretty tasty, though filling, like many IPAs. Good stuff, certainly lived up to my expectations of Smuttynose.



Yup, that's a good one. IIRC their website lists details for the 'big beer' series- I think the Big A is just 2 row and a good variety of hops. So many new hop varieties have come out in the last few years... yum.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2006)

roark said:


> Yup, that's a good one. IIRC their website lists details for the 'big beer' series- I think the Big A is just 2 row and a good variety of hops. So many new hop varieties have come out in the last few years... yum.



Yeah, it listed 5-6 different hops, several of which I'd never heard of.


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2006)

I’m a big fan of McNeill’s Brewery in Brattleboro VT. Picked up the Imperial IPA the other day at the co-op. I’d never seen it before and BA didn’t have it listed.

Poured a rich amber hue with a very white, fluffy head. Aroma is mostly hops, but some fruitiness/esters like a warm fermentation or maybe just a more interesting yeast. Initial flavor is malt(?!?) and the fruitiness – but then the hops come alive. Full hop flavor quickly dominates. My suspicion is less of the hopping is early in boil, with aggressive amounts later. Certainly a different take on an Imperial/Double IPA than most breweries. Recommended.

One note of warning – McNeill’s bottling is the worst I’ve ever seen. Inconsistent fills, caps often not properly sealed. Inspect the bottle before you buy. Also: if you get it at the brewery their cooler gets blasted by the sun – grab a bottle from the back. Or better yet, just get a growler.


----------



## jjmcgo (Oct 16, 2006)

*Paper City Brewery*

is the name of the Holyoke brewery and everything I've tried from them has been good, particularly the Ireland Parish Golden Ale.
Another favorite is the Long Trail Double Bag, a 7.2 percent alcohol brew.
If you haven't tried the Saranac Black Forest Lager, it is excellent. It's a type of German lager, not some caramel-colored and flavored phony.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone try anything from Dogfish Head?  I tried their 90 minute IPA.  Besides packing a punch (9% alc) it is a damn good tasting beverage.


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Anyone try anything from Dogfish Head? I tried their 90 minute IPA. Besides packing a punch (9% alc) it is a damn good tasting beverage.


The 120 is a ridiculous monster, the 60 tasty and the 90 my favorite. Never had the 75. Raison D'etre is a tasty brew as well. They also make a 9% Pilsner called _Golden Shower._ 

If I'm ever in Delaware...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 16, 2006)

roark said:


> The 120 is a ridiculous monster, the 60 tasty and the 90 my favorite. Never had the 75. Raison D'etre is a tasty brew as well. They also make a 9% Pilsner called _Golden Shower._
> 
> If I'm ever in Delaware...



The 60 is next on my list.  I found a great little liquor store 1/2 mile from my house that has a huge selection of beer.  

I've really been hitting the beer hard since I eliminated soda from my diet.  I love my Jack and Cokes but the calorie count was killing me.


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

jjmcgo said:


> is the name of the Holyoke brewery and everything I've tried from them has been good, particularly the Ireland Parish Golden Ale.
> Another favorite is the Long Trail Double Bag, a 7.2 percent alcohol brew.
> If you haven't tried the Saranac Black Forest Lager, it is excellent. It's a type of German lager, not some caramel-colored and flavored phony.


 
I've had tehir "Summer Brew". Certainly the most interesting summer seasonal I've ever had... usually it's the blandest offering a brewery puts out. I'm have to keep my eyes open for more from them.

Double Bag has been an old standby since I moved back east.

Not a big fan of Saranac... they always seem weak/watery to me...


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> The 60 is next on my list. I found a great little liquor store 1/2 mile from my house that has a huge selection of beer.
> 
> I've really been hitting the beer hard since I eliminated soda from my diet. I love my Jack and Cokes but the calorie count was killing me.


 
Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you might be surprised by the calories in beer. A typical 5% - 6% microbrew is usually around 200 cal. Higher alcohol beers will be more. 1 oz booze ~75 cal. I suppose combine that with regular coke and you're up a bit higher (depending on the ratio of coke/Jack).


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 16, 2006)

roark said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you might be surprised by the calories in beer. A typical 5% - 6% microbrew is usually around 200 cal. Higher alcohol beers will be more. 1 oz booze ~75 cal. I suppose combine that with regular coke and you're up a bit higher (depending on the ratio of coke/Jack).



Its usually more Jack than Coke, way more.  ;-)  

I'll have to watch my beer intake more carefully and supplement it with the occasional shot to keep the calories down.


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Anyone try anything from Dogfish Head?  I tried their 90 minute IPA.  Besides packing a punch (9% alc) it is a damn good tasting beverage.



boys...look at the 3rd post in this thread.  Dogfish is all i drink these days.


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'll have to watch my beer intake more carefully and supplement it with the occasional shot to keep the calories down.



Sounds like a plan :grin:

Which brings a question to mind... what's up with some NH bars that won't serve you 2 drinks at once (i.e. beer and a shot). But some will... what gives? And the no drinks in the bathroom, that's stupid. Hasn't the ABC ever heard of GHB?


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

marcski said:


> boys...look at the 3rd post in this thread.  Dogfish is all i drink these days.


I had a feeling it came up before, but what can I say. I'm lazy. Wish I could get dogfish head here.

SW NH natives: where does one go for good beer selection?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 17, 2006)

roark said:


> I had a feeling it came up before, but what can I say. I'm lazy. Wish I could get dogfish head here.
> 
> SW NH natives: where does one go for good beer selection?



Yeah I'm lazy too.  I figured it was in this thread or the Favorite Adult Beverage one.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chateau Jiahu (Dogfish)*

Drank it last night. Apparently, the ancient Chinese used a lot of copper in their beers. Initial taste is like sucking on a penny. Not entirely pleasant. Next comes a light crispness, tasted of apples a touch. After that, not much of anything. No lingering hawthorne or honey or anything else. carbonation is nice- very fine bubbles, almost champagne-y. Despite the fact it's brewed from a 9,000 year old recipe, almost entirely unremarkeable. Dissapointing, really. I was really hoping for either something amazing or something terrible, not something, well, nothing.


----------



## roark (Jun 11, 2007)

Had the latest Big A IPA form Smutty. Fantastic, as usual.


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2007)

Drank more of my homebrew... gotta keep drinking it.  The faster I drink it the more batches I make and the cheaper it becomes...


I love economics... :dunce:


----------



## roark (Jun 11, 2007)

Marc said:


> Drank more of my homebrew... gotta keep drinking it. The faster I drink it the more batches I make and the cheaper it becomes...
> 
> 
> I love economics... :dunce:


That rationale was a big part of me making the leap to all grain. Now I just need to find a local store that charges a reasonable amount for a sack of 2 row...


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2007)

So you're saying there's no hope then... sweet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2007)

Random Bears:


----------



## roark (Jun 11, 2007)

Bear + Deer = Beer

(BTW AVBC makes some fine brews as well. Bahl hornin')


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 28, 2007)

The TV show Beer Nutz just did a show in Burlington.  I really got to get up there for a pub crawl one of these days.


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2007)

Second batch will be ready for consumption on Monday.  W00t.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> Second batch will be ready for consumption on Monday.  W00t.




Marc...let's assume I'll enjoy homebrewing and I wouldn't want to buy a cheapo starter kit.  What are the costs involved in getting started?  Any suggestions for retailers online?


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2007)

Mmm... I bought my kit at my local home brew shop after I realized they sold the nicer kit, which included both a PE bucket and glass carboy fermenter, for as much as the cheapest place online, less the shipping cost which was gonna be like $30-$40.

Try www.homebrewmart.com

In all, for the first batch, I spent about $150.... $100 for the brew kit, $20 on 22 oz bottles and $30 on the ingredient kit.  Anything under $200 for all that stuff and I'd say you're doin alright.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, $150 all in ought to get you started well. Don't skimp on things like the capper and bottle brushes and fill tubes, though- nicer ones make your life a lot easier and your experience a lot better. Good cappers are also easier to use, even after 1/2 your previous batch.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Marc. What's the benefit of the 22 oz bottles?  Couldn't I just use empty 12 oz?


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks Marc. What's the benefit of the 22 oz bottles?  Couldn't I just use empty 12 oz?



Yeah, you can use any size bottle you want that you can cap.  A couple things to consider- 

1) I'd only reuse old bottles that you are sure are very well cleaned and free of any solid particulates, as sanitizing only kills bacteria, it doesn't disolve solids or do any heavy cleaning.

2) I went with 22 oz'ers on recommendation from someone I work with and I'm glad I did.  As soon as you start bottling you may realize as I did, it's probably the least enjoyable part of the whole experience, so doulbe the bottle size (nearly) = half the bottling and capping to do.

I think probably for subsequent batches, I'll probably bottle 3/4 of the batch in 22 oz bottles and the rest in 12 oz so when I want a bottle with dinner, I don't have to drink 22 oz, but the big bottles are no big deal when you're sharing with other people.

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Couldn't I just use empty 12 oz?



That's what I used to do. Here's a hint: A solution of ammonia and water works great to get the labels and glue off. Rinse well before sterilizing with a bleach/water solution though. Ammonia + beach = bad. :-o


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> That's what I used to do. Here's a hint: A solution of ammonia and water works great to get the labels and glue off. Rinse well before sterilizing with a bleach/water solution though. Ammonia + beach = bad. :-o



Whaddya mean?  Everyone likes playing with the yellow gas.  It's good for you.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2007)

Love. It's like an ammonia and bleach martini. Sure, it'll clean you out, but it leaves you feeling all empty inside.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 5, 2007)

Hero
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/other_business/article/0,2777,DRMN_23916_5614715,00.html


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I actually talked my brother-in-law (Colin, for those of you who have skied with me and him) to go in on the investment with me.  We figure 100 bucks each for the startup cost.  He's British and I'm Italian so we're thinking about calling our first batch "The Limey-Guido Pale Ale."  Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Marc (Jul 6, 2007)

Second batch came out awesome!  More hops, and more body.


Fantastic brew.  I'll get a pic of the next one I open.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 4, 2007)

roark said:


> The 120 is a ridiculous monster, the 60 tasty and the 90 my favorite. Never had the 75. Raison D'etre is a tasty brew as well. They also make a 9% Pilsner called _Golden Shower._
> 
> If I'm ever in Delaware...


Finally got to try Dogfish Raison D'etre (one more thing I am enjoying about the move: better bottled beer selection nearby). Nice beer, very heavy alcohol taste. Did not enjoy it while drinking as the after taste hits hard if you clear off the pallet between sips. Similar taste and hit to the Long Trail Double Bag... not quite as heavy though. I prefer the Double Bag for a beer of this ABV content and also smoother and better tasting than the Raison D'etre.

Also, recently tried a Smuttynose four beer sampler 12 pack and it was my first Smuttynose experience. We got the Brown, Pale Ale, India Pale, and Lager in the 12 pack and we didn't really care for any of them. Smuttynose just wasn't our deal. The Brown was the best of the four but not even close to other better Browns.

:beer:


----------



## roark (Oct 4, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Finally got to try Dogfish Raison D'etre (one more thing I am enjoying about the move: better bottled beer selection nearby). Nice beer, very heavy alcohol taste. Did not enjoy it while drinking as the after taste hits hard if you clear off the pallet between sips. Similar taste and hit to the Long Trail Double Bag... not quite as heavy though. I prefer the Double Bag for a beer of this ABV content and also smoother and better tasting than the Raison D'etre.
> 
> Also, recently tried a Smuttynose four beer sampler 12 pack and it was my first Smuttynose experience. We got the Brown, Pale Ale, India Pale, and Lager in the 12 pack and we didn't really care for any of them. Smuttynose just wasn't our deal. The Brown was the best of the four but not even close to other better Browns.
> 
> :beer:


The Smutty "Big Beer" series is generally where it's at, especially the IPA. Imperial Stout and Barley Wine are quite tasty as well. I also rather enjoy the Smutty Robust Porter but that one seems to be a yum/yuck reaction with everyone I've tried it on. The Shoals walks a nice line between an American Pale Ale (a la Sierra) and British. Never thought much of the lager. Finestkind IPA I think is ok. Brown has a nice label and is inoffensive but not exciting to me.


OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am still hunting for Anchor Porter. There is a brew pub in Old Orchard Beach that brews a porter I love but the brew master only makes it when he feels like it. I stop in every now and then to see if it is on tap. No luck lately. The strange thing is the brew master hates making it but every one loves drinking it.


Anchor Porter is the beer that made me love dark beers. Funny the brewmaster doesn't like making it, dark english ales are probably the easiest style to make a consistent product with, which is usually the biggest problem with brewpubs.


----------



## Marc (Oct 4, 2007)

Fack, I gotta get off my ass and brew again.  I'm running low and winter is approaching.


----------



## roark (Oct 4, 2007)

Marc said:


> Fack, I gotta get off my ass and brew again.  I'm running low and winter is approaching.


Ditto. Time for the annual vanilla cardamom xmas ale (and about time I did another imperial stout...)


----------



## Marc (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd really like to do a Scotch Ale for my next batch.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2007)

Heh- brewing another batch is my incentive for getting the condo finished.  I'm trying to work in racking and storage facilities into the design. All I need is a cabinet 18 inches deep for the fermenters, and I'm all set. Now if I can just convince my wife...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm drinking Mead right now. A friend at works boyfriend is the head brewer for the Ipswich brewery and brewed this up. It's not at all what I expected, I don't know too much about mead, but I always thought it was beer-like. This is much more like wine and tastes like it's really strong. The first taste gave me a shiver, but it's growing on me. :-D


----------



## roark (Oct 6, 2007)

currently enjoying some anchor porter from the brattleboro co-op. mmmmm...

since I left CA both Sierra and Anchor have gone to twist off...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sure  torment an old man why don't ya...



Anchor Porter, Yum!  I just otssed my Wasatch Brewing "Poligamy Porter" ("Why stop at one?") T-shirt in the wash.  "Bring some home to the wives"


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2007)

roark said:


> I also rather enjoy the Smutty Robust Porter but that one seems to be a yum/yuck reaction with everyone I've tried it on.



I'm on my third one of these tonight. Rather tasty, but it's making me feel pretty faded...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2007)

Dogfish 60 Minute IPA for me tonight. Strong and good but not what I hear raved about. Still trying to de-thrown Harpoon as my favorite IPA.


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Dogfish 60 Minute IPA for me tonight. Strong and good but not what I hear raved about. Still trying to de-thrown Harpoon as my favorite IPA.



Have you tried the 90 minute, Steve?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 16, 2007)

marcski said:


> Have you tried the 90 minute, Steve?



I went to Dogfish down in Rehobooth, DE.  Had all their beers.  I did like the 90 the best.


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I went to Dogfish down in Rehobooth, DE.  Had all their beers.  I did like the 90 the best.



Yes, the 90 minute is definitely one of my top 5 beers of choice.  Has been for about 4 years now.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think I have had the 90 yet but it is on the to drink list. Thankfully our downtown package store has an amazing variety of craft brews to choose from. Currently, we still have 12 bottles from 3 different breweries still in the fridge, so I will have to report back on the 90 minute in another month or so when we clear out some more room.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2007)

Lately I've been drinking alot of FranziCanner(Sp?)...alot of Guinness...Budweiser...Yuengling lager...Sam Adams October fest and soon Winter Lager will be available in stores....and Petes Wicked Ale..


----------



## Marc (Oct 16, 2007)

Am I the only man in the north east who thinks that yeungling is at best way overrated and in my opinion, a lame excuse for a light and bland beer under the guise of long standing tradition?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Am I the only man in the north east who thinks that yeungling is at best way overrated and in my opinion, a lame excuse for a light and bland beer under the guise of long standing tradition?



Yuengling is neither light or bland..


----------



## roark (Oct 17, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yuengling is neither light or bland..



:blink:

I think there's a very good reason you don't see Yuengling make it to the west coast. I'm with Marc here, it's nothing special. Bland and unremarkable, like all macrobrews.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Am I the only man in the north east who thinks that yeungling is at best way overrated and in my opinion, a lame excuse for a light and bland beer under the guise of long standing tradition?



5-8 years ago I would have disagreed with you vehemently.
Now, I think you're right. It's probably the same beer as then, but with 200% extra hype. Hype doesn't taste good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2007)

Yuengling isn't my favorite beer but it's a beer that's everywhere since I live in eastern PA...if you have a party around these parts..the beers that will satisfy the most Tom Dick and Harrys is Rolling Rock and Yuengling..

At a recent BBQ at my parents house...I bought a case of Sam Adams Lager, HoeGaarden, and a case of Mich Ultra for the ladies and girly men..well there's now a bunch of Mich Ultras that only a 9th grader would want to drink..now that's a shitty beer...


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> 5-8 years ago I would have disagreed with you vehemently.
> Now, I think you're right. It's probably the same beer as then, but with 200% extra hype. Hype doesn't taste good.



Yeah I hear ya.

Of course I'm still on my heavy and dark beer kick, and that may never end... I've moved to dark roast strong coffee's too.  I'm to the point where SA Boston Lager tastes a shade on the light side to me.

I think a lot of the following for Yuengling came from when it was (for its area) the really only alternative to the crappy macrobrews.  It served a purpose then... now with the advent of microbreweries brewing fabulous beers in every locale across the US, and homebrewing, it's just not as unique or good tasting to me coming from a universe of great beer.  Maybe I'm too young to appreciate what it was, but in this day and age, I can find better alternatives in mere seconds.


----------



## roark (Oct 17, 2007)

SA imperial pils tonight. Pretty good, not as aggressively hoppy as the label portrays. Hallertau is an interesting hop... Not as much aroma as I'd like/expect from the imperial tag. Taste is complex, almost fruity at first. I thought I'd like pils as a mellow background to showcase the hop but after tasting I'd like a little more malt to back up the hops. Finish is nice and smooth.

I'm generally not a big fan of Sam... pricey, but this is one of the better offerings IMHO.


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2007)

As far as SA goes... eh, I found that cheaper micro's can be better as well and if I want to spend money it will be on something Belgian, but I am a loyal fan of Cream Stout... might be my favorite all time, and I'm a huge fan of their Scotch Ale and Double Bock as well.  The rest I'm just thankful exists, because it's penetrated so much of the market and is often the best thing available.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2007)

SA Double Bock is nice. I like LT Double Bag better due to its more smooth nature. As Marc mentions, the market penetration of SA is nice as at least I can order a beer at places that don't have microbrews. It is as corporate a beer as I am willing to drink and it isn't complete swill like Bud, Mic, Coors, Heineiken, Corona, etc.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2007)

One of my good friends runs a web site called 2beerguys.com. Good stuff.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2007)

roark said:


> I also rather enjoy the Smutty Robust Porter but that one seems to be a yum/yuck reaction with everyone I've tried it on.





Greg said:


> I'm on my third one of these tonight. Rather tasty, but it's making me feel pretty faded...



Okay. So what's up with this stuff? It took me two nights to finish a six pack and I've been throughly buzzed both nights. The bottle says only 5.7%. Is this stuff legal?


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2007)

[size=-2]Two beer queer... what?[/size]

I like the direction of this Misc forums... beer, Russian literature and Celebrity Jeopardy.

Must be getting close enough to ski season for everyone to be in a good mood.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Oct 17, 2007)

I like Woodstock Stations Pig's Ear. I have also noticed that my local liquor store now sells it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Two beer queer... what?



I know! It's crazy. Three beer queer, by the way. Get it right! I must have just become accustomed to all the cheap vodka I've been drinking. I'm a sally assed lightweight....what can I tell ya.


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I know! It's crazy. Three beer queer, by the way. Get it right! I must have just become accustomed to all the cheap vodka I've been drinking. I'm a sally assed lightweight....what can I tell ya.



Ahhahhaha... as it is so rare for me to hear anyone volunteer themselves a "sally assed lightweight", well I can't fault you any further from that perspective, Greg.

Cheers!

:beer:


----------



## roark (Oct 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Okay. So what's up with this stuff? It took me two nights to finish a six pack and I've been throughly buzzed both nights. The bottle says only 5.7%. Is this stuff legal?


Heh, nice. Always glad to "turn one on" as it were.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ahhahhaha... as it is so rare for me to hear anyone volunteer themselves a "sally assed lightweight", well I can't fault you any further from that perspective, Greg.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> :beer:



Trust me. I'm not proud. There was a time when I could really put them away. Last season at Sugarbush, 2knees, my buddy Joe and I went out. I doubt that we drank more than 8 pints and a 1 shot each and we were useless the next day. Pretty pathetic, I know...

Wait a minute....I think we had some beers at the Golden Lion too. That was the night Pat locked himself out of his room....
Good times. :beer:

BTW, with all the snowman entertainment, I decided to nightcap with a Sammy Octoberfest... :lol:


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I know! It's crazy. Three beer queer, by the way. Get it right! I must have just become accustomed to all the cheap vodka I've been drinking. I'm a sally assed lightweight....what can I tell ya.



Hey now, I think I'll take the prize tonight.  Ben and Jerry's Chocolate fudge brownie for me tonight.  I'm riding again early in the morning before work.  How's that for being a sally assed lightweight?!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2007)

Bought a six pack of Bavick Weissbeer in NYC yesterday. Meant to drink it on the train back, but had a large, dissaproving-type woman in the seat next to me. I bought it because it's in cans. Steel ones, at that. Novelty factor is high, we'll see how the taste factor plays out.


----------



## Marc (Oct 19, 2007)

I need to pick up some Duvel.  A stop at Yankee Spirits might be in order for tonight.  Can't wait until this batch of porter is ready I brewed last week.


----------



## roark (Oct 19, 2007)

Marc said:


> I need to pick up some Duvel. A stop at Yankee Spirits might be in order for tonight. Can't wait until this batch of porter is ready I brewed last week.


I used to work at a pretty high end restaurant where the local distrbuitors were always dropping off presents... One holiday season I got a magnum of Duvel. Man, that was a mean hangover for me and a couple friends!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2007)

Sierra Nevada right now..mmm mmm good...and really not that expensive by the case..cheaping than Heinekin which is skunky in the green bottles.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 22, 2007)

The cans were a great working beer. Sweet and citrusy, plenty smooth. Not what I'd call a great beer by any stretch, but great for the purpose. Maybe not as good an in-the-sun working beer as Dixie Lager, but respectable.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 22, 2007)

A few of these over the weekend made it feel a little like October!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 22, 2007)

I got two cases of Saranac pale ale when I was in Glens falls over the weekend.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2007)

Saranac is pretty nasty, IMO, and I am not normally one to be harsh on any craft brew... but I got nothing good to say about Saranac.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 23, 2007)

Does Saranac still make the Chocolate Amber? I use to love that beer but I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Alaskan Brewing makes my all time favorite beer - 
Alaskan Winter Ale
Style:
English Olde Ale. Traditionally malty with the warming sensation of alcohol, Olde Ales are brewed in the fall as winter warmers.

Flavor Profile:
Brewed in the style of an English Olde Ale, this ale balances the sweet heady aroma of spruce tips with the clean crisp finish of noble hops. Its malty richness is complemented by the warming sensation of alcohol. 

History:
From the seafaring adventurers of the 1700s to the homebrewers of today, adding spruce tips to beer has a rich history in Southeast Alaska. The tender new growth of Sitka spruce tips lends a delicious, yet subtly sweet floral aroma to tea, jelly and now Alaskan Winter Ale. 

Ingredients:
Water, malt, hops and yeast with no adjuncts, no preservatives and no pasteurization. Our glacier-fed water originates in the 1,500-square-mile Juneau Ice Field. A complex blend of six malts including Pale, Wheat, Munich and caramelized malts. Prized Czechoslovakian Saaz hops and Sitka spruce tips. 

Recommendations:
Perfect winter warmer by the fireside or an accompaniment to holiday fare. Serve with roast goose, turkey, ham or lamb. A nice complement to holiday breads pound cake, or apple pie. 

Specifications:
Original Gravity: 1.066, ABW 5.12%, ABV 6.4%, Bitterness: 27 IBU, Color: 17 SRM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm trying to quit drinking for a month and threads like this don't help..


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 23, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm trying to quit drinking for a month and threads like this don't help..



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2007)

Raison D'etre is growing on me. Halfway through the six pack so far. Not good with a meal but I am enjoying it as a post dinner libation. 

:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Raison D'etre is growing on me. Halfway through the six pack so far. Not good with a meal but I am enjoying it as a post dinner libation.
> 
> :beer:



My wife has grown quite fond of their Festina de'peche.  Personally my favorite dogfishhead is their 90 minute IPA.  Mmmmmmmmm!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> I need to pick up some Duvel.  A stop at *Yankee Spirits *might be in order for tonight.  Can't wait until this batch of porter is ready I brewed last week.



I can never get out of either of their stores in less than an hour or without spending $100!  Boy do I love their stores! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> My wife has grown quite fond of their Festina de'peche.  Personally my favorite dogfishhead is their 90 minute IPA.  Mmmmmmmmm!  :beer:


I just sampled the 90 minute last night. Great beer! My favorite Dogfish Head beer so far. Much better than the 60 minute. It is smoother and better tasting despite 1/3 higher ABV. at 9%, it is not the strongest ABV beer I have sampled, but is right up there with Double Bag as being one of the better beers in that nearing double digits range. Though the $8.50 price tag for only four bottles was a bit rough so this is definitely a beer for a special occasion. Can't really put it up against my beloved Harpoon IPA due to the exceptionally high ABV and price tag, so definitely not going to wrestle Harpoon out of my session category go-to beer.

Had a Woodstock the other day... can't remember if it was a lager or an ale, but in either case, very unimpressive. Reminded me of a SA Lager which is only one step away from the horrible mass market national beers. Not terrible but certainly far from anything special in the craft brew market.


----------



## roark (Oct 28, 2007)

$8.50 for the 90min is a pretty decent price, usually more like $10 when I see it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2007)

roark said:


> $8.50 for the 90min is a pretty decent price, usually more like $10 when I see it.



I bet that owuld be $12 here in PA for a four pack..What does a case go for???  I'd be messed up the whole weekend on a case of that...like comatose...I had some Magic Hat #9 earlier and now I'm going to have a Guinness..Sierra Nevade and Yuengling at my parents house for when I go over there later...it's nice to have beer all over town..


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2007)

Got teh Magic Hat sampler pack- #9, Circus Boy Hefe, Roxy Role, Strange Notion. All pretty tasty, none of a particularly distinctive style. THe Strange Notion is their winter offering- pretty tasty. I was drinking straight from the bottle (all our glasses are hidden as we destroy the kitchen), and was quite surprised to see how dark it was when I dumped the dregs.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 6, 2007)

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/64/17289

40 oz plastic twist off and a wino bag.
If I could find it, I'd drink it.


----------



## roark (Nov 6, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/64/17289
> 
> 40 oz plastic twist off and a wino bag.
> If I could find it, I'd drink it.


that's pretty funny.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Sammy Scotch Ale*

This stuff came in the Brewmaster packs I got. It has to be one of the most vile beers I've ever suffered through. Perhaps Magic Hat Saint Gootz is worse. I couldn't even finish one of those. At least I can choke this Scotch Ale down... uke:


----------



## roark (Nov 20, 2007)

smutty scotch is pretty good. Maybe you're just not a fan of the maltier ales.

McNeills Imperial IPA tonight,.... yum.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

roark said:


> smutty scotch is pretty good. Maybe you're just not a fan of the maltier ales.



I do like hoppier beers. The Sam Scotch has a distinct smoky flavor that I just can't be bothered with. Enjoying the Boston Ale much more...


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I do like hoppier beers. The Sam Scotch has a distinct smoky flavor that I just can't be bothered with. Enjoying the Boston Ale much more...



Try the Triple Bock. :razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> Try the Triple Bock. :razz:



I have. Don't really remember it though. I was in college when microbrews started to become the rage, and I tried many of them....


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I have. Don't really remember it though. I was in college when microbrews started to become the rage, and I tried many of them....



Oh you can't forget this one. Its the one served in a snifter, pretty-much like drinking Port, or cough syrup. Same texture, at least.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> Oh you can't forget this one. Its the one served in a snifter, pretty-much like drinking Port, or cough syrup. Same texture, at least.



I remember it being strong and in a funky blue bottle, but that's about all I remember about it. Those days are a tad hazy... :lol:


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I remember it being strong and in a funky blue bottle, but that's about all I remember about it. *Those days are a tad hazy*... :lol:



True dat!

Yeah, the bottle was pretty cool. I had a friend who we talked into chugging one of those. Hilarity ensued....:dunce:


----------



## Marc (Nov 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> True dat!
> 
> Yeah, the bottle was pretty cool. I had a friend who we talked into chugging one of those. Hilarity ensued....:dunce:



Chugging Triple Bock?  That's a bit of a sacrilege.  I found Sam Scotch Ale to be one of my favorites.  But as Roark pointed out, it is a malty brew and heavy.  Last I looked actually, it was one of the highest rated SA beers on BA.

I tried the porter I made last night.  Quite good, although mellow as far as porters go.  Distinct chocolate and coffee flavors, very little hop... maybe could have used a bit more bite.  We'll see how a tad more aging works out for it.  I'm thinking a beer like porter I'm so used to have such complex flavor probably could have benefitted from a secondary fermentation before bottling.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> I tried the porter I made last night.  Quite good, although mellow as far as porters go.  Distinct chocolate and coffee flavors, very little hop... maybe could have used a bit more bite.  We'll see how a tad more aging works out for it.  I'm thinking a beer like porter I'm so used to have such complex flavor probably could have benefitted from a secondary fermentation before bottling.



You could dry hop after racking, but for a porter, at least, you'll be running the risk of over-hopping pretty heavily. Of course, then  you'd have something like a bitter, and there's nothing wrong with that, either.

I just realized that  Modern Homebrew is only 2 T stops and 2 blocks from work. Huzzah!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you guys seen the Sam Adams Utopias?  25% ABV...  They have a bottle of it on the counter of my local package store.  Price tag, $160. :-o


----------



## Marc (Nov 21, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> You could dry hop after racking, but for a porter, at least, you'll be running the risk of over-hopping pretty heavily. Of course, then  you'd have something like a bitter, and there's nothing wrong with that, either.
> 
> I just realized that  Modern Homebrew is only 2 T stops and 2 blocks from work. Huzzah!



Yeah, I was thinking very small amount of dry hopping would have done the trick.  I need to dedicate a notebook to this so I retain such knowledge rather than making it again the same exact way and then thinking the same exact thing the next time I drink it.  Because that's something I'd probably do.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Have you guys seen the Sam Adams Utopias?  25% ABV...  They have a bottle of it on the counter of my local package store.  Price tag, $160. :-o


My friend that runs 2beerguys.com has Sam Utopia and allowed me a sip. Very nice tasting brew, tastes more like a scotch or bourbon than a beer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 21, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> My friend that runs 2beerguys.com has Sam Utopia and allowed me a sip. Very nice tasting brew, tastes more like a scotch or bourbon than a beer.



When you buy a bottle there is a website and password in the hang tag.  If you go to the Sam Adams site and enter the password they will send you a special glass for consuming Utopia free of charge.  I think the glass makes up for the price.  ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I was thinking very small amount of dry hopping would have done the trick.  I need to dedicate a notebook to this so I retain such knowledge rather than making it again the same exact way and then thinking the same exact thing the next time I drink it.  Because that's something I'd probably do.



I'd love to keep a notebook, tasting the beer at various stages, the wort, then at teh endof fermenting, then bottles every so often before they're ripe, to get a better idea of the flavor development. 
I won't, but I should.

It also occured to me the other day that the back wall of my patio would make a pretty good place to grow hops.


----------



## Marc (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm planning to grow them next year in my garden.  I'm going to make some trellis arrangments from PT 4x4's... good place to buy hop rhizomes:  http://www.freshops.com/rhizinfo.html


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> SA Honey Porter tonight for me ..



I've been in love with this stuff lately.


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You convinced me to have one right now .. :beer:



Okay. I'll crack my second then. :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2008)

Man, I can not even begin to imagine all the new beers I have had since this thread was last updated before today's bump. Stone's Arrogant Bastard last night which had an over powering alcoholic taste not to my liking (and I normally like strong beers). I can admit to not being man enough. S really enjoyed the Midas Touch from Dogfish Head. I thought it was okay, not into the fruity beers, but never had a fruity beer kicking it at +7% ABV  Four pack for $12... the Midas Touch is certainly worthy of the price for the right person. Stone Pale Ale did not get much love from us. I know roark swears by the stuff but we have yet to find a Stone brew that is to our liking. Still working on it though!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

Stella Artois is pretty good and spreading through the USnA..


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2008)

This cracked me up. He'Brew. I haven't tried it however.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> This cracked me up. He'Brew. I haven't tried it however.



Too funny, I'll have to pick up some of that.


----------



## roark (Feb 19, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I know roark swears by the stuff but we have yet to find a Stone brew that is to our liking. Still working on it though!


The Vertical Epic (brewed for 07.07.07) was awesome and the Ruination IPA is my favorite of their regular brews. Arrogant Bastard is overrated IMHO, but definitely brought Stone to prominence.

Back to the start of this thread: I had a Magic Hat HIPA last night that was pretty bad. I'm not sure how a beer that can't have seen much UV rays (in cardboard 12 pack) or heat - the 2 things that funk and skunk beers - could be so skunky. Instead of a great hop nose I got skunk. So much for the one MH beer I like.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2008)

I will admit that I do enjoy this time of year when Sam Adams puts the White Ale out on the shelves!  There's just something about that brew that my taste buds enjoy ALOT each year! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 19, 2008)

I got the Sam Adams Brewmaster's Collection mix pac- 2 each of Black Lager, Honey Porter, and Brown Ale. I liked them in that order. The Brown Ale was nothing remarkable, the Honey Porter was a tad thin feeling, but tasty. The Black Lager I think I liked the best because I didn't really know what to expect. Light feel, but with a nice hoppiness and enough malt to know it's there. Pretty tasty stuff.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2008)

roark said:


> I had a Magic Hat HIPA last night that was pretty bad. I'm not sure how a beer that can't have seen much UV rays (in cardboard 12 pack) or heat - the 2 things that funk and skunk beers - could be so skunky. Instead of a great hop nose I got skunk. So much for the one MH beer I like.


I had a rather skunky Saranac yesterday.   It was fine a month ago... guess I was too slow finishing the 6pk.


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I got the Sam Adams Brewmaster's Collection mix pac- 2 each of Black Lager, Honey Porter, and Brown Ale. I liked them in that order. The Brown Ale was nothing remarkable, the Honey Porter was a tad thin feeling, but tasty. The Black Lager I think I liked the best because I didn't really know what to expect. Light feel, but with a nice hoppiness and enough malt to know it's there. Pretty tasty stuff.



They still selling the 12 pack version with the Boston Ale?  I wish they still sold the Boston Ale alone... great beer.  Second favorite BBC product next to Cream Stout.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2008)

roark said:


> Back to the start of this thread: I had a Magic Hat HIPA last night that was pretty bad. I'm not sure how a beer that can't have seen much UV rays (in cardboard 12 pack) or heat - the 2 things that funk and skunk beers - could be so skunky. Instead of a great hop nose I got skunk. So much for the one MH beer I like.


Not a Magic Hat fan. Something about their brews just does not do it for me. I do not recall having much good to say about the HiPA.


----------



## Stache (Feb 19, 2008)

If somehow in skipping through this thread I missed the mention then forgive me but....

Last summer visiting an old Navy buddy in Montana I found my new fav, Big Sky Breing's "Moose Drool".
Somebody else said it was only for tourists but I know what I like and that is it. A little sweeter than Sam Adams, but not as sweet as Saratoga Lager. Similar but better than Long Trail Hibernator.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2008)

Mmmmm, Moose Drool.  Sampled that when we went to Big Sky 6 yrs ago.  Even have a pint glass with their logo on it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2008)

Moose Drool is good..when I lived in Bozeman..I used to work for Big Hole brewary in Belgrade..by the airport..and we got to take home all the low fills..They made Headstrong, Mythical white, Diablo, and were owned by the Moab brewing company in Utah..


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2008)

*Magic Hat Lucky Kat*

A new very citrousy IPA from Magic Hat. VERY bitter. I like it a lot, but I like just about any IPA. Similar to the HI.P.A. I alternated between the Lucky Kat, Harpoon IPA and the HI.P.A Saturday night - a major IPA haze going on.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 14, 2008)

I just tried Snake Dog IPA recently. Pretty respectable. I love their slogan, hah!


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> This cracked me up. He'Brew. I haven't tried it however.



I just tried this finally the other night. I tried the Jewbelation Eleven. It was really freakin good. Strong too, 11% alcohol.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, it's going to be WAY overmarketed real soon, it's mass produced swill, but I saw that it hit the shelves at the 7-11 just down the road from Mount Snow this past weekend, so I figured I'd give it a tray after a long day of skiing and beer and burgers.  Bud Light Lime  http://www.budlightlime.com/default.aspx

Basically Bud's answer to Miller Chill.  Standard Bud Light and add a moderate to strong lime flavor and that's it.  Definately a stronger lime flavor than Miller Chill.  If you like a Corona with lime,  it's probably worth a try.  If either lime flavor or Bud Light in general make you want to uke: don't bother.  For me, for beers #'s 5 through 8 on the day it complemented cheeseburger #2 on the day decently.  Had it been beer #1 or 2 on the day, well then it likely would have been a different story


----------



## roark (May 30, 2008)

Dinner at the Sierra Grill in Northampton last night. Excellent draft beer selection there, and lots of bottles as well.

Had a Hercules DIPA  with the meal - delicious! 

Food was ok, but nothing special.

Then a Stone Imperial Stout with dessert. Heaven. Surprisingly good beignets and a darn tasty chocolate mocha pot d creme. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## krisskis (May 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Okay, it's going to be WAY overmarketed real soon, it's mass produced swill, but I saw that it hit the shelves at the 7-11 just down the road from Mount Snow this past weekend, so I figured I'd give it a tray after a long day of skiing and beer and burgers.  Bud Light Lime  http://www.budlightlime.com/default.aspx
> 
> Basically Bud's answer to Miller Chill.  Standard Bud Light and add a moderate to strong lime flavor and that's it.  Definately a stronger lime flavor than Miller Chill.  If you like a Corona with lime,  it's probably worth a try.  If either lime flavor or Bud Light in general make you want to uke: don't bother.  For me, for beers #'s 5 through 8 on the day it complemented cheeseburger #2 on the day decently.  Had it been beer #1 or 2 on the day, well then it likely would have been a different story



Im liking the Miller Chill...very refreshing sitting by my pool in the summer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2008)

:-x





krisskis said:


> Im liking the Miller Chill...very refreshing sitting by my pool in the summer.



Sam Adams summer and magic hat #9..are my beers for the summer of 2008..


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2008)

Brookly Brewery Summer Ale- not so good. Not terrible, just not much good.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Some Sam Summers are on the docket tonight and they are tasting especially good...


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

arrogant bastard ale. my sister gave it to me for christmass


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

I will say that the 3 or 4 pitchers of very cold Bud light in a frosty glass, that I helped consume tasted really good yesterday afternoon after the golf tournament I played in.  Unfortunately I had to leave earlier than I wanted to get home so the nanny that watches my kids could go get her legs waxed  - and sorry guys, she's definately NOT the type of nanny where'd you want to watch


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Well I'm finished with the Sam Adams summer..that last a solid week..Now I'm ready to ween my home beer drinking down to a case every two weeks..next up..back to Magic Hat #9..

In a month I'm going down to Virginia with family and I'm looking forward to trying some Virginia microbrews..One of the fun things about travelling to different places is trying out the local beers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I will say that the 3 or 4 pitchers of very cold Bud light in a frosty glass, that I helped consume tasted really good yesterday afternoon after the golf tournament I played in.  Unfortunately I had to leave earlier than I wanted to get home so the nanny that watches my kids could go get her legs waxed  - and sorry guys, she's definately NOT the type of nanny where'd you want to watch




I'll be playing in a golf tournement tomorrow and there will likely be a keg of Coors light at the finish..When it's 85 degrees and sunny some lots of cold beer is great after a 4-5 hour round..when it's 50 degrees and raining..lots of beer is good as well..


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be playing in a golf tournement tomorrow and there will likely be a keg of Coors light at the finish..When it's 85 degrees and sunny some lots of cold beer is great after a 4-5 hour round..when it's 50 degrees and raining..lots of beer is good as well..



+1!  This was really the case yesterday as the course I was playing has new owners and they have the grand vision (and lots of $$) to turn our little local, semi-quirky course into one of the top 10 ten public courses in New England and are currently basically redoing the whole course, so in a sense we were playing a course surrounded by a golf course construction site(and all the assocaited dust).  5 or so hours in the sun in 80 degree temps, little humidity and *LOTS* of dust made those beers in the 19th hole extra tasty yesterday! :beer:


----------



## Mildcat (May 31, 2008)

Gonna pick up some Wachusetts Blueberry Ale today. A free beer glass with the purchase of a twelve pack.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Gonna pick up some Wachusetts Blueberry Ale today. A free beer glass with the purchase of a twelve pack.



Sweet...I wish they sold 12-packs in PA..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 31, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Gonna pick up some Wachusetts Blueberry Ale today. A free beer glass with the purchase of a twelve pack.



I usually don't like fruity beers, but the Wachusett Blueberry is actually pretty good. Very light blueberry flavor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Long trail blackberry wheat is a good Fruity beer..


----------



## Mildcat (May 31, 2008)

I like fruity beers but I don't like putting fruit into beer. If you order that at the 99 they dump a handful of blueberries in it. I hate that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

I like an orange slice in wheat beers..


----------



## ctenidae (May 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like an orange slice in wheat beers..



Blasphemer!


----------



## roark (Jun 1, 2008)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> i Like An Orange Slice Muddled In My Old Fashioned



Ifyp


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

roark said:


> Ifyp



Please don't change what I said in my quote..that's bad netiquette..:evil:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

I've tried 100's of beers and have found that Pilsner Urquell and german beer are my faves. I pass on the nutty, fruity, wheaty, stuff. It's interesting to try, and I enjoy a Lambac occasionally, but I always migrate back to basics.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

I used to like dark beer alot..but now the only dark beers I like are Guinness and Shed Mountain Ale..

Our palates are always changing..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2008)

I had almost forgotten how tasty these were







until I opened the cooler at the birthday party for my niece and nephew yesterday (mental note to thank my brother for buying this for the cooler!)  and the 9% alcohol wasn't a bad thing either


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 10, 2008)

90 Minute is great stuff. That has become a once per month pick up for me.

This week is Flying Dog week here at the c0il residence. I almost made S gag when she sampled the Flying Dog Double Dog Ale (11.5% ABV) which has a lot of similarities to the 90 Minute Dogfish Head. I also had the "Horn Dog" Ale this past Friday which was a total kick in the pants at 10.2% ABV. I promised myself I would never drink a double digit ABV beer on an empty stomach after this past Friday. A mild buzz after slamming a single beer is quite an eye opener to say the least! :lol: Flying Dog's "Canis Major" lineup has been pretty stellar so far. And how can you beat a company slogan of "Good Beer. No Shit."? The Hunter S Thompson homage is pretty cool too. 

S got some fruity stuff from Dog Fish Head for her more sensitive palette. Aprilhop and especially Festina Peche have both delighted her but are a bit fruity for my tastes.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2008)

Had a bottle of St Bernardus Pater 6 Abbey Ale last night. Tasty.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2008)

Sam Adams Double Bock- good, malty, medium/heavy body. Not very hoppy. 8.8%, so watch out!

Had the two beers that won the SA Homebrew Contest, too. The Weissbock is pretty good. The Grape Pale Ale, only so-so.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Sam Adams Double Bock- good, malty, medium/heavy body. Not very hoppy. 8.8%, so watch out!
> 
> Had the two beers that won the SA Homebrew Contest, too. The Weissbock is pretty good. The Grape Pale Ale, only so-so.



I'm a big fan of the SA Double Bock.  I like it because it tastes really good and also gets me drunk pretty fast.

You're right though, HUGE malt, no hop.  But from what I understand that's more or less the doppelbock style in a nutshell.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 16, 2008)

beach weekend consisted of slammin a few miller lite 7oz ponies and landshark lagers (jimmy buffets margeritaville brewery) to keep cool in the sun and sand, water temps around 65-70 or so helped a bit too! followed up with alternating evenings of dogfish head head 60 min ipa and rogue dead guy ales at the crest tavern to wash down the mussels = some happy taste buds!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm a big fan of the SA Double Bock.  I like it because it tastes really good and also gets me drunk pretty fast.
> 
> You're right though, HUGE malt, no hop.  But from what I understand that's more or less the doppelbock style in a nutshell.



Holy Crappola, Batman! Marc's back! Should have known a beer thread would bring him out.

And yeah, that is the dopplebock style. Better, I think, than a Scottish, which sometimes has mud as a major ingredient.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm a big fan of the SA Double Bock.  I like it because it tastes really good and also gets me drunk pretty fast.
> 
> You're right though, HUGE malt, no hop.  But from what I understand that's more or less the doppelbock style in a nutshell.


I was really into the Sam Double Bock back in MA. Used to stock up because it was seasonal back then. Not sure if that is still the case if I am reading about someone drinking it in June. Then again, when it was a seasonal, I would buy a half dozen six packs and milk them for months at a time. I think I pushed one eight months and it still tasted great.

Then I discovered Long Trail Double Bag which has a very similar taste but the Double Bag is way way smoother with slightly less edge, same ABV just about though.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2008)

ckofer said:


>



Definately works for me when it's hot and I've just sweated a bunch, such as after I finish cutting the lawn or finished 18 holes.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...



Nope, my guess is you probably just drank some of the water from that scout camp in your town that had the little ol' contaminated well problem last week


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope, my guess is you probably just drank some of the water from that scout camp in your town that had the little ol' contaminated well problem last week



Crap, I forgot, I gotta change my location.... one of the reasons for my short disappearance...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> Crap, I forgot, I gotta change my location.... one of the reasons for my short disappearance...



Tell me it's not so, you left our wonderful, albeit quirky part of the world up in the corner of CT??


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tell me it's not so, you left our wonderful, albeit quirky part of the world up in the corner of CT??



Well I sure didn't go far.  I'm just in Dudley.  Although officialy now a Masshole.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well I sure didn't go far.  I'm just in Dudley.  Although officialy now a Masshole.



Those court orders finally catch up with you?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Those court orders finally catch up with you?



Or maybe he just exhausted the goat supply of NE CT!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 4, 2008)

Schlitz is back: http://beeradvocate.com/news/1312036


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2008)

Put down a couple of these tonight 






Okay, before the anheiser busch bashing starts,  this is actually a pretty darn good beer IMHO, especially if you like blueberries!  Almost tastes like blueberry juice, and upon pouring into a glass, it looks like your pouring blueberry juice!

Plus with 8% ABV,  the buzz factor starts a little earlier


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2008)

I also sampled one of Dogfish Head's latest brewings,  Palo Santo Marron,  which is actually listed as a "Malt Beverage" on the label.  With 12% ABV, this most definately isn't a light beer!  Per the label, this brown ale is aged in 10,000 gallon wooden brewing vessel.  

This brew poors very smooth with just a minimal head ontop of the deep carmel/chocolate color.  There is definately an aroma that reminded me more of a wooden cask aged bourbon thanks to the wooden brewing vessel.  Drinking wise, its starts off smooth and then the bitterness of the hops kicks in on the finish with somewhat of an earthy undertone too.  Along the way,  I definately noticed some nutty flavor too. All in all another fine product from Dogfish Head.

For me though since I typically enjoy the darker, "heavier" beers in colder weather,  I think I'll put the other 3 down in the beer fridge for a couple of months and return to these around Halloween.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 12, 2008)

I stumbled upon a new (to me) beer recently. Wailua Wheat, brewed by Kona Brewery of Hawaii is my latest favorite summer beer. Like so many other "summer" beers brewed with a touch of fruit flavoring, this is brewed with passion fruit. A very refreshing summer brew.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Drinking Sam Adams summer right now..the local trendy bar has a blueberry wheat on tap I want to try..In my fridge are a few cans of BitBurger beer which is a skunky beer that I bought for Gaper Day at Blue mountain..I have to be really desperate to drink those..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I stumbled upon a new (to me) beer recently. Wailua Wheat, brewed by Kona Brewery of Hawaii is my latest favorite summer beer. Like so many other "summer" beers brewed with a touch of fruit flavoring, this is brewed with passion fruit. A very refreshing summer brew.



Steezy,,,I think I had that two summers ago when I was in Waikiki..but it was after a bunch of Mai Tais and Kona weed so my memory is fuzzy


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 26, 2008)

On the cheap beer front:

Trader Jose Mexican Dark- decent, drinkable beer. Def sessionable.
Trader Joe's Oktoberfest: Not so much.


----------



## roark (Sep 13, 2008)

Picked up DFH Palo Santo Marron, Stone 08 Vertical Epic, Stone RIS, and 2008 OG Barleywine last night. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

We're getting closer to Sam Adams Winter lager season..that is a good beer..


----------



## hardline (Sep 13, 2008)

they just got the new beer at the bar. it called banana bread beer. kinda strange


----------



## kid3 (Sep 13, 2008)

One of my favorite summer beers is Harpoon Summer Beer. Nothing like it after yard work. Anytime really! Come to think of it, I really like Harpoon Beer.


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Picked up a Lion Stout after having one this weekend at a tasting. Smooth chocolately stout with an 8 % tinge. Great stuff. Out of Sril lanka of all places.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 1, 2008)

Went Punkin' Pickin' tonight... along with the staples - magic hat voter participation sampler and mich ultra 10 oz cans. Was ready to pull the trigger on the dogfish head punkin' ale based on my buddy bc rudy's recomendation, but being the cheap bastid that i am, went for the saranac pumpkin ale at $24/case ( instead of $40 for the dogfishhead). can't say i'm dissapointed - mighty tasty and a value to boot! much better than both the harvest moon ( blue moons offering) and jack's punkins pounded over the weekend at the local watering hole


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 5, 2008)

Had two new (to me) Polish beers: Boss and Kopernik Amber.
Both really fantastic beers, if you like your beer to taste like a Richola coughdrop.

Really, awful- herby, medicinal, cloying, just not good.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Drinking some Tommyknocker Ornery Amber Lager. Guess it comes from a brewery & pub in Idaho Springs, CO. I picked up a sampler pack..can't wait to try the ButtHead. :lol: Not bad... I am no beer aficionado so what I say doesn't count to the beer snobs anyway  but it goes down nicely.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dogfish Head Chicory Stout tonight.  Great stuff.  I got hooked on it last winter.  Glad to see it back on the shelves as the days grow colder.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Has anybody seen Sam Adams Winter Lager on draft??


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

The Tommyknocker Butt Head wasn't bad either.  Kind of a fruity aftertaste on both, though..


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> can't wait to try the ButtHead.



Come to Butthead...


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Come to Butthead...


:lol: What the hell were we thinking? :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Come to Butthead...



You know you can watch old beavis and butthead episodes on mtv.com

I'm in the mood for some Magic Hat #9..I've been on a Labatt Blue..Rolling Rock kick lately..I wish i would have smuggled back a few 6-packs of Long Trail blackberry wheat from the Peoples Republic of Vermont..oh well..I'll probably be back up there next weekend..


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Enjoying a nice Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm very happy they have Long Trail Blackberry wheat at the local beer store..it's 28 bucks a case..and I paid 8something for a 6-pack of it in Rutland so not bad..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm very happy they have Long Trail Blackberry wheat at the local beer store..it's 28 bucks a case..and I paid 8something for a 6-pack of it in Rutland so not bad..


hey, if you're out my way, pm me, I got a place where I get a case for $24


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm very happy they have Long Trail Blackberry wheat at the local beer store..it's 28 bucks a case..and I paid 8something for a 6-pack of it in Rutland so not bad..



ever have a black and blue?  you guessed it, guinness and LT blackberry wheat.  really tasty.  normally i don't like fruity beers but the blackberry wheat and the harpoon raspberry ipa are quite good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ever have a black and blue?  you guessed it, guinness and LT blackberry wheat.  really tasty.  normally i don't like fruity beers but the blackberry wheat and the harpoon raspberry ipa are quite good.



I haven't but I'll give it a try sometime..I've had a Black Magic which is Guinness and Magic Hat #9 and that was quite good..


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I haven't but I'll give it a try sometime..I've had a Black Magic which is Guinness and Magic Hat #9 and that was quite good..



black magic sounds good too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> black magic sounds good too.



The bartender at the local bar made me one of those a couple months ago..it went down in like 5 sips/gulps....now I want to drink beer...doh!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The bartender at the local bar made me one of those a couple months ago..it went down in like 5 sips/gulps....now I want to drink beer...doh!!!



i have been hitting the long trail double bag hard the last few nights.  need a break.  blueberries and wood stacking until kickoff for this guy.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Some hard core swill while tailgating today







Long story, don't ask, atleast it was cold


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 10, 2008)

Black Magics are awesome. 

And I like 'gansett....


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife had a Dirty Ho this weekend- 3/4 Hoegarden White and 1/4 Framboise Lambic.
Aside from being awfully fruity, it was actually fairly tasty.


----------



## Marc (Nov 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ever have a black and blue?  you guessed it, guinness and LT blackberry wheat.  really tasty.  normally i don't like fruity beers but the blackberry wheat and the harpoon raspberry ipa are quite good.



Wouldn't that be black and black?

Around here, a black and blue is Guiness under Wachusett Blueberry.

Err... other way round actually.. Blueberry on the bottom.


----------



## roark (Nov 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wouldn't that be black and black?
> 
> Around here, a black and blue is Guiness under Wachusett Blueberry.
> 
> Err... other way round actually.. Blueberry on the bottom.


 
Yup engineer boy, nitrogen vs co2.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 10, 2008)

Had a couple Blue Point Brewery, Blueberry Ales this weekend while enjoying the latest Warren Miller flick. Very tasty!!


----------



## rueler (Nov 10, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Had a couple Blue Point Brewery, Blueberry Ales this weekend while enjoying the latest Warren Miller flick. Very tasty!!



Thanks for sharing those with us Woodcore!! They were really good!! It was good to see you before the snow flies...see you on the hill soon!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2008)

Harpoon Imperial IPA > Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA



For real.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Harpoon Imperial IPA > Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA
> 
> 
> 
> For real.



I've heard as such from a good friend of mine who knows his beer. Seems that will be a pickup this week for me.


----------



## roark (Dec 9, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> I've heard as such from a good friend of mine who knows his beer. Seems that will be a pickup this week for me.


If you can still find it. The Leviathan series current release is now a baltic porter (which was pretty solid BTW).


----------



## Marc (Dec 15, 2008)

Sitting down @ Brew City in Wormtown w/ a Belgian- Piraat Tripel... excellent.  Reminds me of Duvel.  Citrus... bready, clean finish.  Scary drinkable for 9% ABV.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wouldn't that be black and black?
> 
> Around here, a black and blue is Guiness under Wachusett Blueberry.
> 
> Err... other way round actually.. Blueberry on the bottom.



made a black he'brew over thanksgiving.  guinness and one of the offerings from this brewery...

http://www.shmaltz.com/


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sitting down @ Brew City in Wormtown w/ a Belgian- Piraat Tripel... excellent.  Reminds me of Duvel.  Citrus... bready, clean finish.  Scary drinkable for 9% ABV.



Bottle or tap? Love the bottle, had it on tap, and was dissapointed. Lost a lot of character, and just walloped with the alcohol.


----------



## Marc (Dec 15, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Bottle or tap? Love the bottle, had it on tap, and was dissapointed. Lost a lot of character, and just walloped with the alcohol.



Tap... so maybe I should get a bottle and it'll be even better.

This was weird though, I actually thought it was better a little colder unlike most ales I drink.  It had more spice coming through colder... I let it warm considerably over the course of the meal...

Paired GREAT with the artichoke/spinach pizza though.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Tap... so maybe I should get a bottle and it'll be even better.
> 
> This was weird though, I actually thought it was better a little colder unlike most ales I drink.  It had more spice coming through colder... I let it warm considerably over the course of the meal...
> 
> Paired GREAT with the artichoke/spinach pizza though.



Get a bottle. Drink it cool, but not cold (55-60 or so). Gooood stuff.

Had another disappointing adventure with a Polish beer- Kujawiak. Like Black Boss and Havlicek, it tastes a bit like someone dropped a case of Riccolas into the wort.Of those three, Kujawiak was the best- once you got past the cough drops, it had some nice bock bones to it.

I'm beginning to wonder about the quality of the beers available from the Warsaw Deli in Stamford- 3 of 4 have been bad- the one good one (and it's a favorite) was Hevelius Kaper. Such a tasty brew. Never had a skunky beer taste so herbally, though, so I'm left to wonder.


----------



## Marc (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya know, I wanna say I was tasting peak flavor around 50 degrees.... the restaurant was quite warm however, and probably didn't take long to get to room temperature.

Also... I highly recommend Brew City... they have a decent tap selection that always changes and a _great_ bottle selection.  They had some Trappists that I couldn't even find at Yankee Spirits.


----------



## roark (Dec 29, 2008)

Enjoyed a DFH theobrama last night. Much mellower, more subtle that the usual DFH offerings.At first I was disappointed, but as I sipped it grew on me. At 9%, honey must make a significant portion of the fermentables to yield such a mellow bodied beer. Can't say I could pick out the cocoa. I thought I got a little chile in the finish, but that could just be the power of suggestion. Complex, but in a mellow way. 

Still not worth the 10.99 though.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 29, 2008)

roark said:


> Enjoyed a DFH theobrama last night. Much mellower, more subtle that the usual DFH offerings.At first I was disappointed, but as I sipped it grew on me. At 9%, honey must make a significant portion of the fermentables to yield such a mellow bodied beer. Can't say I could pick out the cocoa. I thought I got a little chile in the finish, but that could just be the power of suggestion. Complex, but in a mellow way.
> 
> Still not worth the 10.99 though.



I'd say the real value there is in encouraging them to keep doing crazy things like that.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 29, 2008)

Sample a Shipyard "Barley Wine Style Ale" the other day. It was part of one of their special big bottle series. Absolute shit! I find Shipyard is hit or miss and this was definitely a miss. It tasted SO good up front but kicked me in the Jimmy on the back end and after taste. Wicked dry and hoppy with a wallop of an after taste. I didn't even finish my pint glass, let alone the rest of the bottle. Horrid waste of $9.

On the plus side, a case of random Flying Dog showed up on my doorstep this weekend courtesy of my brother. I have sampled many of their bigger beers but not yet their more traditional Pale Ale. VERY nice Pale Ale offering from flying dog. Somewhat dry yet very tasty. Better than Sierra Nevada's Pale Ale. A good ale to fall back on when I am not quite man enough for the Barley Wine or Double IPA from Flying Dog.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been all about Long Trail Blackberry wheat...I drank a solid 12 pack of them the otherday..


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 30, 2008)

I've got a Trader Joe's vintage '08 awaiting me in the fridge.....perhaps that's this evening's adventure. Sold by TJs at $5 a pop, brewed by Unibroue, which would go for around $9 normall. Score!


----------



## Sky (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry for being too lazy to read the entire 12+pages of this thread....but has anyone else tried Sierra Nevada's Celebration Ale?

Egad....it's fabulous!  I was hesitant at forst.  I'm usually not a fan of the winter brews...cranberry etc is not a beer flavor.  :<  But SN's Celebration is just a beefier SN Pale Ale.  Yummy...and sad when it's unavailable.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerberos Tripel from Flying Dog was had two nights ago... FTW! An 8.5% beer that even S can enjoy. The only other beer that strong that she has enjoyed is the Double Bag. I am not a huge fan of this style beer but have a huge appreciation for how this beer came out. Flying Dog is quickly becoming one of my favorite breweries.


----------



## roark (Jan 1, 2009)

Stone Smoked Porter with dinner last night. I know Steve has been mostly underwhelmed by Stone but for me they seem to do no wrong. Less aggressive than most Stone offerings (and only 5.9%), just a hint of smoke in the background of a very solid porter. If I were a rich man this could easily become a daily drinker dark beer for me.


----------



## hardline (Jan 1, 2009)

this morning i was drinking a new one called mothers milk. was pretty damn good untill they broke out the absythe.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2009)

roark said:


> Stone Smoked Porter with dinner last night. I know Steve has been mostly underwhelmed by Stone but for me they seem to do no wrong. Less aggressive than most Stone offerings (and only 5.9%), just a hint of smoke in the background of a very solid porter. If I were a rich man this could easily become a daily drinker dark beer for me.


Yea, I don't know what it is about Stone but I still haven't found anything that I like of their offerings. This seems typical for my brewery preferences as I tend to have breweries that I don't like much of anything (Magic Hat and Long Trail come to mind, though Double Dag rules) and then there are breweries that even types of beers I normally don't drink are sensational and I enjoy their entire product line (Harpoon, Flying Dog, Dogfish Head). 

For tonight's offering, I sampled up a bottle of the Imperial Porter from Flying Dog. S and I both didn't quite know what to make of this beer. At a hearty 8.5%, it does kick you in the pants drinking on an empty stomach :wink: 

Normally, I don't care much for porters, but this was definitely drinkable and grew on me, especially once the glass was half empty.  Probably the weakest of the Canis Major offerings but respectable. Not bad considering I normally don't care much for porters.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout right now. Nice way to end a cold, winter's day. :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried some of the new coffee stout at the Long Trail Brewery yesterday.  The brewmaster told me it's 8% alcohol and 3 pounds of coffee per batch.  They only sell it in 22 oz bottles.  A very pricy $6.00 each at the brewery and pints of coffee stout cost an extra buck.

They're also about to brew another batch of Triple Bag.  That stuff is real rocket fuel.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have a whole lot of stout experience, but this stuff is 10% alcohol. NICE.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> They're also about to brew another batch of Triple Bag.  That stuff is real rocket fuel.


Is that bottled or at the brewery only? I have never seen it but the Double is one of my go to session beers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I tried some of the new coffee stout at the Long Trail Brewery yesterday.  The brewmaster told me it's 8% alcohol and 3 pounds of coffee per batch.  They only sell it in 22 oz bottles.  A very pricy $6.00 each at the brewery and pints of coffee stout cost an extra buck.
> 
> They're also about to brew another batch of Triple Bag.  That stuff is real rocket fuel.



Is there alot of caffeine in that???


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is there alot of caffeine in that???



Not sure on any one particular beer, but a lot of the coffee stouts do contain as much caffeine as a cup of coffee. Your mileage may vary. I would think that, as a rule, the more "extreme beer" oriented the brew, the more likely it contains caffeine. There are caffinated beers available, too, but considering the target audience, I'm going to guess they taste like morning-after ass.


----------



## roark (Jan 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> They're also about to brew another batch of Triple Bag. That stuff is real rocket fuel.


 


riverc0il said:


> Is that bottled or at the brewery only? I have never seen it but the Double is one of my go to session beers.


 
BA reviews mentions it bottled with an upside Hit the Trail label. Most reviews are tap.

I somehow manage to miss the special LT offerings whenever I stop in. Will be sure to take the long road home next time I'm at K. I've never seen anything but the standard fare (as shown on the website) in stores.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> They're also about to brew another batch of Triple Bag.  That stuff is real rocket fuel.



Mmmm, Triple Bag.  Most definately a one and done brew for *MOST* mortals


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 22, 2009)

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/94/41203


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Mmmm, Triple Bag.  Most definately a one and done brew for *MOST* mortals


My favorite drinks are one and done. Rarely do I ever have more than one beer a night any more.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> My favorite drinks are one and done. Rarely do I ever have more than one beer a night any more.



I wish I had your discipline..when I drink a beer, I usually want more..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2009)

roark said:


> BA reviews mentions it bottled with an upside Hit the Trail label. Most reviews are tap.
> 
> I somehow manage to miss the special LT offerings whenever I stop in. Will be sure to take the long road home next time I'm at K. I've never seen anything but the standard fare (as shown on the website) in stores.



This batch of Coffee Stout is only being sold in 22 oz bottles with a special label that doesn't have any of the Long Trail graphics on it.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is there alot of caffeine in that???



It definitely qualifies as "Breakfast Beer".  


Next time I'm at the bar, I'll ask the brewmaster.  He told me 3 pounds of coffee per batch but I have no clue how many gallons are in a batch.


----------



## roark (Jan 25, 2009)

So the local establishment within walking distance of work has the LT coffee stout. Pretty good. Coffee aromas dominate, but enough malt backbone to keep it beer. Surprisingly smooth for ~8%. And they charge regular draft prices, so a much better deal than at the brewery. Stopped by LT brewery on the way home from Pico yesterday but the place was a clusterF so I headed on down the road to Harpoon.

Got to Windsor and... Leviathan IPA is back! Had a tasty draft and picked up a case. This stuff is pricey ($10/4 pk + tax + deposit), bought by the case you get one 4 pk "free." Still a few Baltic Porters left if you like that one.


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2009)

Drinking a Woodstock Inn Brewery Pig's Ear Brown Ale with lunch. More of a novelty that I can get their brews at the packy now instead of having to drive all the way up to NH.


----------



## roark (Jan 25, 2009)

meh. My midwestern coworkers think it's the best beer ever. I think it's marketing. But I like beer I can taste after I swallow so who am I to decide?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Any opinions on Leinenkugel's? I have only had the Sunset Wheat and 1888 Bock. I like them because there is no strong bitter after taste ... I am not fond of really bitter brews..



Leiney isn't a bad beer.
Not what I'd call a good beer, either, but drinkable, and generally sessionable.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2009)

Trader Joe's seasonal brewed by Unibroue- excellent beverage, especially at only $5. Clearly a Unibroue product, but very, very tasty. Get it now, since all that's available is in stores now. I grabbed 5 bottles on Saturday, after tasting it I shoudl have grabbed 5 cases.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Any opinions on Leinenkugel's? I have only had the Sunset Wheat and 1888 Bock. I like them because there is no strong bitter after taste ... I am not fond of really bitter brews..





roark said:


> meh. My midwestern coworkers think it's the best beer ever. I think it's marketing. But I like beer I can taste after I swallow so who am I to decide?





ctenidae said:


> Leiney isn't a bad beer.
> Not what I'd call a good beer, either, but drinkable, and generally sessionable.



Last summer, my wife was really enjoying Leiney's summer beer, the summer shandy, basically a wheat beer with lemonade.  Personally I found it too sweet for my tastebuds, maybe 75-80% of the sweetness of a Mike's Hard Lemonade with a slight hoppy finish.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 26, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Trader Joe's seasonal brewed by Unibroue- excellent beverage, especially at only $5. Clearly a Unibroue product, but very, very tasty. Get it now, since all that's available is in stores now. I grabbed 5 bottles on Saturday, after tasting it I shoudl have grabbed 5 cases.



+ 1....it was great.


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2009)

Have to go to Bahhhstahhhnnn to find a TJ's with alcohol...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2009)

roark said:


> Got to Windsor and... Leviathan IPA is back! Had a tasty draft and picked up a case. This stuff is pricey ($10/4 pk + tax + deposit), bought by the case you get one 4 pk "free." Still a few Baltic Porters left if you like that one.


A case! Yaaaaarrrrrrr, nicely done. Just had a Leviathan Imperial IPA tonight. Soooo good. I think I have one or two more left over from my four pack I bought a month or so ago. Really like to milk those four packs. Hold off until I come and say "yes, today is a day for something special."


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> A case! Yaaaaarrrrrrr, nicely done. Just had a Leviathan Imperial IPA tonight. Soooo good. I think I have one or two more left over from my four pack I bought a month or so ago. Really like to milk those four packs. Hold off until I come and say "yes, today is a day for something special."


Yeah, I've indulged in three already. It's gonna lose some of that wonderful hop aroma, right?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Picked this up today because Bottle King was out of Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Picked this up today because Bottle King was out of Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat



Ooh thats a GOOD blackbeary alternative Root!  I picked up 1st 1 six and then rather quickly about 3 hours later, a second six of that Sammy brewmaster series the end of Janaury was I was in Boston for a conference with my office - and no I didn't drink all 12 myself in a couple of hours, my hotel room was "the bar" for my office crew before we went out to another bar  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Ooh thats a GOOD blackbeary alternative Root!  I picked up 1st 1 six and then rather quickly about 3 hours later, a second six of that Sammy brewmaster series the end of Janaury was I was in Boston for a conference with my office - and no I didn't drink all 12 myself in a couple of hours, my hotel room was "the bar" for my office crew before we went out to another bar  :beer:


Sure you didn't 

Thanks Dr. J.  The manager at BK told me he got 3 cases, and this was the last six pack until next Thursday, when he should be getting both back in stock.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

I just picked up a case of Long Trail Blackberry wheat..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

I've got about 4 or 5 left.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've got about 4 or 5 left.



So you're covered for about an hour then there Root


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> So you're covered for about an hour then there Root



That's about how fast I drink them...anyway I only drank two of the BB wheats..my weight is down and I need to maintain..I drank about a gallon of the elixir New Years eve,,


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> So you're covered for about an hour then there Root


basically  I'm saving them for Blue on Sunday


----------



## Geoff (Mar 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just picked up a case of Long Trail Blackberry wheat..



I picked up a case of Long Trail Hef at the brewery on Tuesday.  It's down in my cellar as a spare.


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

Drinking LT Double Bag right now. Low on beer; it is sort of like an experiment in random beers in the fridge right now. It was either this, Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout, Guinness, Woodstock Station's Pig's Ear, or a skunky organic brew I keep forgetting to dump. I need to get to the packy.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Drinking LT Double Bag right now. Low on beer; it is sort of like an experiment in random beers in the fridge right now. It was either this, Brooklyn Brewery's Black Chocolate Stout, Guinness, Woodstock Station's Pig's Ear, or a skunky organic brew I keep forgetting to dump. I need to get to the packy.



wait a second, thats quite a collection you got in the fridge.  Whataya mean "low on beer" lady??

 Don't know if its been mentioned but my new fave beer is Blue Point Toasted Lager(think global/drink local).  Right now I'm enjoying a 24oz. Steel Reserve. (and sumtimes you just gota slum it):beer::beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

I mean I have one bottle of each listed (so now no more Double Bag).


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 13, 2009)

yes the DB is sum good ish but at least you got 2 stouts...;


----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I need to get to the packy.



You can tell you're from New England when....

That's what I called the liquor store as a kid.  Now that I can buy beer in the grocery store in most of the New England states, the term has kind of vanished in most places.


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2009)

Harpoon Leviathan IPA or Flying Dog Double IPA? Choices choices.

Flying Dog tonight. Still got bottles left over from Christmas that I gotta use up. Glad to have the Harpoon back in my fridge as an option though.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Harpoon Leviathan IPA or Flying Dog Double IPA? Choices choices.
> 
> Flying Dog tonight. Still got bottles left over from Christmas that I gotta use up. Glad to have the Harpoon back in my fridge as an option though.



Riv, that sounds a bit like comparing a top of the line Mercedes and a top of the line BMW - you can't go wrong either way!

Had my 1st Harpoon Summer Ale of the year tonight after playing golf.  Both the Harpoon and the Golf most definately not bad things today!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 1, 2009)

Harpoon Leviathan...  11.75% alcohol content.  They only sell them in 4 pack.  Its a Belgian style ale.  Pretty tasty and you only need 2-3.


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Harpoon Leviathan...  11.75% alcohol content.  They only sell them in 4 pack.  Its a Belgian style ale.  Pretty tasty and you only need 2-3.


Leviathan is a series of beers, not one particular style. I was glad to see the Double IPA was available again.


----------



## roark (May 2, 2009)

Local store now stocks some DFHs, I restocked with some 90 min and Palo Santo Marron. Also picked up a 6 of the FD snake dog (no double dog available). I haven't had any of the FD products since it was a CO brewery, looking forward to enjoying a couple while watching game 7 tonight!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 2, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Leviathan is a series of beers, not one particular style. I was glad to see the Double IPA was available again.



It is the Belgian Ale.  Having one right now.


----------



## theprogram4 (May 14, 2009)

Natural Ice FTW


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

theprogram4 said:


> Natural Ice FTW


Welcome to AZ TP4!:beer:


----------



## theprogram4 (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Welcome to AZ TP4!:beer:



god damnit i want some beer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Welcome to AZ TP4!:beer:



times 2


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

Pretty good offering IMHO.  1st impression on the taste buds is a cross between their venerable spring and summer offerings, White Ale and Summer Ale, then the finish takes the smooth wheat + summer lemon zest/light spiceiness(?sp) to another level!  Going to become a summer evening regular for me I'm guessing - a bit too much for the heat of the day I need some serious cold beer volume drinking of summer, but a great summer evening sitting on the deck/porch with friends beer! :beer:


----------



## HD333 (May 26, 2009)

Anyone try Magic Hat's summer offering,  Wacko yet?  It is purple due to the use of beet juice.  Close your eyes or keep it in the bottle and it is great!


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Anyone try Magic Hat's summer offering,  Wacko yet?  It is purple due to the use of beet juice.  Close your eyes or keep it in the bottle and it is great!




Yup, sampled a few of them a couple weeks ago.  Personally I was more intrigued by the color of the brew than what it was doing for my taste buds


----------



## riverc0il (May 26, 2009)

Grabbed a Harpoon Summer Pack last week since it had two Harpoons I had yet to try including the Crystal Wheat and Summer Ale. Both are total swill. At least we got three IPAs and UFOs out of the deal. The other four bottles remaining are being poured down the drain.


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Grabbed a Harpoon Summer Pack last week since it had two Harpoons I had yet to try including the Crystal Wheat and Summer Ale. Both are total swill. At least we got three IPAs and UFOs out of the deal. *The other four bottles remaining are being poured down the drain.*



I tend to hold onto those non drinkable sampler pack varieties and use them as a moisture source for when I roasting or smoking some large cut of meat


----------



## Mildcat (May 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Pretty good offering IMHO.  1st impression on the taste buds is a cross between their venerable spring and summer offerings, White Ale and Summer Ale, then the finish takes the smooth wheat + summer lemon zest/light spiceiness(?sp) to another level!  Going to become a summer evening regular for me I'm guessing - a bit too much for the heat of the day I need some serious cold beer volume drinking of summer, but a great summer evening sitting on the deck/porch with friends beer! :beer:



The Imperial Stout is awesome. I was reluctant to spend $11 on a four pack but it was worth it. I thought with the high alcohol content it almost tasted like a Scottish Ale.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

I've been trying to spend less money and consume less calories so I've been buying cases of Miller Lite 8 ounce cans.  64 calories a can..and about $11 a case I think..the 2nd half of the ski season was straight up Guinness, Long Trail BBW and Magic Hat #9, but those beers are so tasty that I would go through a case of them quicker than a case of Miller Lite 8 ouncers...so I'm spending 1/3 of the money and consuming half the calories but I still have a beer belly and I'm still broke..doh...oh well..


----------



## severine (May 26, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Anyone try Magic Hat's summer offering,  Wacko yet?  It is purple due to the use of beet juice.  Close your eyes or keep it in the bottle and it is great!


Sounds interesting!


riverc0il said:


> Grabbed a Harpoon Summer Pack last week since it had two Harpoons I had yet to try including the Crystal Wheat and Summer Ale. Both are total swill. At least we got three IPAs and UFOs out of the deal. The other four bottles remaining are being poured down the drain.


You can send them to me! We're on a tight budget right now so I haven't bought any beer in a while.  I'll drink the swill for you! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> strange.. on my label it reads 10.3% alc/vol not 8.3 ..



I just grabbed a photo of google images of the label.  I'll have to dig through my empties barrel tonight when I get home to see what the ABV was on my now empty 4 pack


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> It is so good .. are these just special offerings?



Yup, these are basically Jim Koch letting some of his brewers have some fun with an interpretation of their favorite brews.  BTW, my brews were the 10.3% brews too.  :beer:


----------



## Mildcat (May 27, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> It is so good .. are these just special offerings?





drjeff said:


> Yup, these are basically Jim Koch letting some of his brewers have some fun with an interpretation of their favorite brews.  BTW, my brews were the 10.3% brews too.  :beer:



The Imperial Stout might be my all-time favorite beer now. So much flavor in each sip. It tastes like Dove Chocolate, Black Coffee, and alcohol in each sip.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> The Imperial Stout might be my all-time favorite beer now. So much flavor in each sip. It tastes like Dove Chocolate, Black Coffee, and alcohol in each sip.



I think that this is a positive step for the folks at Sam Adams, and atleast based on their initial round of Imperial Series brews, I hope that a few atleast aren't just limited editions and make it into the regular rotation!


----------



## Mildcat (May 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I think that this is a positive step for the folks at Sam Adams, and atleast based on their initial round of Imperial Series brews, I hope that a few atleast aren't just limited editions and make it into the regular rotation!



I'll drink to that! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I'll drink to that! :beer:



Well then I shouldn't let you drink alone! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

If only they made an alchoholic version of Sugar Free Redbull...


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If only they made an alchoholic version of Sugar Free Redbull...



Umm GSS, they make this new clear liquid stuff, I think it's called Vodka or something like that   I've heard (and of course never tried it myself ) that it just might taste OK when added to a bit 'o Redbull


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Umm GSS, they make this new clear liquid stuff, I think it's called Vodka or something like that   I've heard (and of course never tried it myself ) that it just might taste OK when added to a bit 'o Redbull



last night I had a chilled shot of Van Gogh at the bar which is an espresso vodka...good shit..I've actually never had a Vodka/RedBull before..I like Sugar Free Redbull on the way to skiing...

I'm broke so it looks like more Miller lite this weekend..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've actually never had a Vodka/RedBull before




really??  why'd you wait so long?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> really??  why'd you wait so long?



I'm not a big vodka drinker so don't have any desire to drink Vodka redbull..


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not a big vodka drinker so don't have any desire to drink Vodka redbull..




With the right Vodka you don't even realize you're drinking it (until your 2nd or 3rd one when you start feeling quite happy  )

Usually Vodka isn't my thing either, but lately my wife's "adult beverage" of choice has been Stoli Vanilla and Diet Coke, and from grabbing a swig or two of hers, let me tell you, they are mighty easy to drink


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

I don't want to discover more drinks..I drink plenty as it is..


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't want to discover more drinks..I drink plenty as it is..



Think of it this was GSS, it's got all the buzz(heck even more in many cases) ability of your beer, with less volume = a lighter GSS :idea:   :lol:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> With the right Vodka you don't even realize you're drinking it (until your 2nd or 3rd one when you start feeling quite happy  )





i learned that lesson the hard way....there's a time and a place for everything, and that place is college.  back in the day, some seniors thought having an impressionable young freshman sample large (and i mean large) amounts of schlitz *mixed *with popov vodka during freshman orientation would be hilarious.  it was hilarious (except for me, the freshman).

i don't mind sharing the story here, since schlitz is a pretty random beer.  and popov is a very random vodka.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Think of it this was GSS, it's got all the buzz(heck even more in many cases) ability of your beer, with less volume = a lighter GSS :idea:   :lol:



isn't it about the calories, not the volume?


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> isn't it about the calories, not the volume?



Quicker buzz = less overall # of drinks = less calories = more $$ left in GSS's wallet


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Quicker buzz = less overall # of drinks = less calories = more $$ left in GSS's wallet





i think you're right to analyze GSS's buzz-o-meter with scientific equations.

but, what about this equation?

cost of 3 miller lites = cost of 1 vodka red bull


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i think you're right to analyze GSS's buzz-o-meter with scientific equations.
> 
> but, what about this equation?
> 
> cost of 3 miller lites = cost of 1 vodka red bull



1 Miller Lite (8.4 proof) = 96 Calories

1 Shot of 80 proof Vodka = 100 Calories

12 pack of Miller Lite's for GSS's buzz need = about 4 Sugarfree Redbulls + Vodka costs wise and saves him about 800 calories and with the buzz the Redbull will give him, he'll be mad steezy posting all night long and likely burn off the 400 calories he drank!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> 1 Miller Lite (8.4 proof) = 96 Calories
> 
> 1 Shot of 80 proof Vodka = 100 Calories
> 
> 12 pack of Miller Lite's for GSS's buzz need = about 4 Sugarfree Redbulls + Vodka costs wise and saves him about 800 calories and with the buzz the Redbull will give him, he'll be mad steezy posting all night long and likely burn off the 400 calories he drank!





nice!

you win.

and GSS wins for needing a 12-pack to get 'r going!  those days were a long time ago for me.  now, that second glass of wine gets me feeling frisky.


----------



## severine (May 29, 2009)

I fall asleep before beer #5. I go from buzzed to unconscious pretty quickly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> nice!
> 
> you win.
> 
> and GSS wins for needing a 12-pack to get 'r going!  those days were a long time ago for me.  now, that second glass of wine gets me feeling frisky.



I never said I needed a 12 pack to get it going..these days I rarely finish a 6-pack and yesterday drank 2-3 beers..I got my weight solidly down and want to lose a few more LBs..if I wanted to consume a 12 pack..I would pick 6 Long Trail Blackberry wheats plus 6 Guinnes's..That's about 1500 calories and I'm only supposed to have about 2500 per day if I want to keep losing weight slowly so that leaves enough leftover for a Happy Meal and all the Sugar Free Redbull I want..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Ask your Father for a raise..



I don't need a raise...I need to spend less money..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 30, 2009)

GSS,

Try some of this in just about anything for a good buzz.  I mean anything, coffee, SFRB, Gatorade, any soda, OJ.  It's the all purpose mixer.  I'm not a huge vodka fanboy, rum is more to my liking, but I still keep a bottle of Sterling around just in case.


----------



## roark (May 30, 2009)

counting calories?

vodka?

Enjoyed one of these last night:





Pretty simple, and delicious. At 8.5% I was happy with just one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

After mainly drinking Miller Lite and Rolling Rock lately, I had some Sam Adams Summer Ale at the bar the other night as it was on special for $2 a pint..a good beer on a hot day..

Roark, they make Victory bout an hour from where I live.  The Hop Devil ale which is 6,7%..The Golden Monkey is around 10% and really a barly wine..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You want to sand money you say .. quit drinking in bars. For the price of 2 weak beers at a bar, you could purchase a 4 pak of SA Imperial series and have a nice evening at home..




I can't just sit at home all the time..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> invite someone over ..



What if they rob me???


----------



## severine (May 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What if they rob me???



...especially now that they know about your cash stash.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 31, 2009)

severine said:


> ...especially now that they know about your cash stash.


good one


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2009)

severine said:


> ...especially now that they know about your cash stash.



It's $4 right now..uke:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> invite someone over ..





didn't think i'd see OSME try to get him himself invited to GSS's place.  glad to see you guys have resolved your differences.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> didn't think i'd see OSME try to get him himself invited to GSS's place.  glad to see you guys have resolved your differences.



If OldDirtySnowboarder ever comes to my place..he will be greeted with bong hits!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sorry .. random drug testing rules that out ..




oh well more for me..:grin:


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> dumb a$$ doper..:lol:



Perhaps he shouldn't be so open about his cash stash if he's going to invite people over and then get wasted.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I'm taking all his electronic stuff too ..



I thought we could just play some Scrabble and drink a few Frescas mixed with Corona Light..a very refreshing apertif


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Why don't you have a glass of warm tap water ..it's cheaper and has more taste.



Don't knock the Fresca and Corona Light apertif until you try it..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought we could just play some Scrabble and drink a few Frescas mixed with Corona Light..a very refreshing apertif





OldsnowboarderME said:


> Why don't you have a glass of warm tap water ..it's cheaper and has more taste.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't knock the Fresca and Corona Light apertif until you try it..





OldsnowboarderME said:


> uke:




I'll grab GSS's back on the Fresca part   Now with the Coors Light thing, then I'll fully in agreement with the old dude with the big wrench! uke:


----------



## mondeo (Jun 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'll grab GSS's back on the Fresca part   Now with the Coors Light thing, then I'll fully in agreement with the old dude with the big wrench! uke:


Corona Light with Lime is acceptable. Coors Light is sex in a canoe.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 6, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> The Imperial Stout might be my all-time favorite beer now. So much flavor in each sip. It tastes like Dove Chocolate, Black Coffee, and alcohol in each sip.



A store near my house had them on sale for 7.99. I could not resist at that price. I can't even bring myself to try the White or Double Bock because I like this one so much.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2009)

Last find here at the beach......


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 13, 2009)

Flying Dog "Doggie Style" Classic Pale Ale now in stock at Chase Street, wooo!!!! Made sure to put in a plug of thanks when I bought a six pack. This has become my favorite beer. So damn good. Must... resist... urge to drink another!!!! Gotta make these last!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2009)

sierra nevada's Torpedo IPA is my current favorite...big hoppy taste and 8.2%...good combo!


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't knock the Fresca and Corona Light apertif until you try it..



That's very similar to a drink they have in Austria.  They take a lite beer and mix it with Sprite.  They do it so girls can still drink beer.


----------



## roark (Aug 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Flying Dog "Doggie Style" Classic Pale Ale QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> That's very similar to a drink they have in Austria.  They take a lite beer and mix it with Sprite.  They do it so girls can still drink beer.



most of the austrian beers I've had over there already taste like someone took a pilsner and poured a cup of sugar in it...the dunkels are even worse.  I'm there 2-3 times a year and I always look forward to getting home and having a good beer.  have yet to find a beer on tap in austria that I like...mainly due to the fact that most of the places I've been over there only have 1-2 beers on tap...a nasty sweet pilsner that tastes like watered down sugared up Becks Light or a dunkel that tastes like newcastle with a cup of brown sugar.  I'd _almost_ rather drink stud light or coors light.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2009)

roark said:


> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> > Flying Dog "Doggie Style" Classic Pale Ale QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> That's very similar to a drink they have in Austria.  They take a lite beer and mix it with Sprite.  They do it so girls can still drink beer.



It's called a Radler. Which is German for bicyclist. Bike racers used to drink it for hydration back in the old days. Now it makes a nice drink in the beer garden on a hot day. They use the regular house lager beer, not anything light. You can also order a one with dark beer.

I'll qualify this by saying this applies to Bavaria. Beers and what they do with them change as often the dialects do from village to village.


----------



## roark (Aug 14, 2009)

When I was in Germany ~12 yrs ago the locals were mixing Bitburger Pils with coke. uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 14, 2009)

roark said:


> When I was in Germany ~12 yrs ago the locals were mixing Bitburger Pils with coke. uke:



They can that in Poland. Called Karmi, or something similar. Foul, really- ultra sweet, almost gooey.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Drinking Kentucky Ale. It's the closest thing to a micro-brew out here. It's ok. Better than the Bud Ice everyone else is drinking, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Sheltowee IPA. Not bad. Better than Kentucky Ale.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2009)

Wegmans grocery stores now sell beer..I picked up a 6 pack of Blue moon and a 22 ounce bottle of Rogue deadguy ale..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 16, 2009)

roark said:


> And I'm going to a party with DFH 60min on tap tonight :beer:
> 
> 5 pm can't come soon enough,,,



Ummm! I just tried a sixer of Dog Fish Head 60 Minute IPA! Very hoppy, very tastie!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ummm! I just tried a sixer of Dog Fish Head 60 Minute IPA! Very hoppy, very tastie!!



Good stuff! But Beetlenut, if you liked the 60 min, you gotta at some point lay down a bit of extra $$ and try wither the 90 minute IPA  or even better a "heavenly full meal in a bottle" the 120 minute IPA that Dogfishhead also brews! :beer:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Good stuff! But Beetlenut, if you liked the 60 min, you gotta at some point lay down a bit of extra $$ and try wither the 90 minute IPA  or even better a "heavenly full meal in a bottle" the 120 minute IPA that Dogfishhead also brews! :beer:


 I'm working up to those! Thought I would enjoy the journey. Heard a lot of good things about the DFH 120 Imperial IPA! I'm like a kid in a candy shop at the Package store in the new town I moved to. They have two full aisles of beer to choose from and 14 cooler doors of cold stuff!!  Microbrew heaven!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy shop at the Package store in the new town I moved to. They have two full aisles of beer to choose from and 14 cooler doors of cold stuff!!  Microbrew heaven!



What's it name??  As the next time I'm over at my parents place (they've got a place in one of the townhouse communities off 108 about a mile South of URI) I may just have to stop in and stock up before I impose myself and my kids upon good 'ol Mom and Dad


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> What's it name??  As the next time I'm over at my parents place (they've got a place in one of the townhouse communities off 108 about a mile South of URI) I may just have to stop in and stock up before I impose myself and my kids upon good 'ol Mom and Dad



Just a few more miles down 108 in Wakefield, just before the intersection of 108 and Main ST. Across the street from CVS. http://www.wakefieldliquors.com

Just tried some Smutty Nose IPA tonight. Not bad. Next up is some Stone IPA


----------



## drjeff (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't shoot the messenger because I'm reviewing a new mass produced swill, but this thread has been inactive for just under *2 MONTHS* 

Here we go, AB/In Bevs's latest offering,  Bud Lite Golden Wheat







First off, we've got an unfiltered wheat beer here, complete with sediment at the bottom of the bottle and a reccomendation on the label that you slowly rotate the bottle a few times prior to opening to mix.  It's brewed with corriander and citrus peel, and most definately is something quite different than the original Bud Lite and also Bud Lite Lime.

Color: A medium yellow/Golden yellow, noticeably darker in color than Bud Light, Bud Lite Lime, and even good 'ol Budweiser itself.

ABV = 4.1%

Aroma: My nose detects a slight sweet/citrus smell

taste:  Quite a surprise I might add, especially for a 110 calorie per 12oz brew. This is unlike any other Bud Lite product. My taste buds almost immediately were thinking something quite close to a Sam Adams Summer brew in terms of the slight spice and citrusy(?sp) finish, the only difference being the citrus in this case is slightly orange compared to the lemon finish with Sam Adams Summer.  The initial spice/citrus then leads to a mild hoppy finish.

While this new offering isn't as bold or strong as many of the Oktoberfest brews recently released and/or the forthcoming winter brews soon to hit the shelves, it's a step in the positive direction for the Bud Lite family IMHO and if this is a sign of things to come under InBevs ownership. this is a good thing!


----------



## roark (Oct 11, 2009)

Fall is weird timing for a belgian wit - I suppose with Shock Top becoming omnipresent it's not surprising though.



drjeff said:


> , it's a step in the positive direction for the Bud Lite family IMHO and if this is a sign of things to come under InBevs ownership. this is a good thing!



No it's NOT a good thing. Because the more 'craft-like' brews the mega breweries produce the more shelf space they take up - leaving less available for true craft beers. This has been their operating method for the last decade +:  to crowd the shelves with  beers that look like craft brews to an uninformed consumer. The only difference now is less trying to disguise that they are produced by a mega brewery (used to be Killians, etc, now it's Bud American Ale, etc). The mega breweries have never driven innovation (except maybe on the technological side of brewing), just reacted to changes in consumer preferences by provided a watered down version of a micro style brew. If you want unique, different stuff - go to the source!

Seriously, I can't get anything more 'micro' than smuttynose at the local packy - which is a load of bs given how many other good (and better) breweries are within a couple hundred miles... I travel out of NH and pay higher prices (sales/sin tax) and redemption I'll never get back just to get some variety...:-x


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2009)

This could be a positive thing for Micro Brews. If InBev believes they need "in house" microbrews to stay competitive, that is a good thing for the beer marketplace. It says that InBev feels threatened enough by the micro brew market that they need to be competitive in that market place. This also introduces more consumers to different beers and perhaps could lead to more informed consumers with better pallets fueling even more demand for microbrews. I wouldn't worry about the "crowding" of the shelves. I see more microbrews at gas stations and supermarkets than ever before, let alone beer shops that cater to the microbrew crowd.


----------



## roark (Oct 11, 2009)

enjoying one of these tonight: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pretty good DIPA, I like the single hop idea. Would be interesting to do a few IPAs this way...


----------



## HD333 (Oct 14, 2009)

Filled 6 growlers of Magic Hat Single Chair on Sat at the Brewery.

Hoping one will survive and make it's way to the pats tailgate on Sunday.

I am down to 3.

I am thinking of sneaking the wife (a wheat beer loving  anti Bud Lite girl) some of the Bud Lite Wheat this weekend in a blind taste test to see what she says.  Results to follow.

HD


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 14, 2009)

had the pleasure of trying a bottle of "mort subite" the other day.  it's a belgian beer with distinct sour cherry flavors.  very interesting, sweet, yet refreshing.  

mort subite is a lambic beer.  wikipedia provides the following:

_Lambic is a very distinctive type of beer brewed only in the Pajottenland region of Belgium (southwest of Brussels) and in Brussels itself at the Cantillon Brewery and museum .

Unlike conventional ales and lagers, which are fermented by carefully cultivated strains of brewer's yeasts, Lambic beer is instead produced by spontaneous fermentation: it is exposed to the wild yeasts and bacteria that are said to be native to the Senne valley, in which Brussels lies. It is this unusual process which gives the beer its distinctive flavour: dry, vinous, and cidery, with a slightly sour aftertaste._​


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 14, 2009)

Just bought a mix pack from Widmer Brothers from Portland, OR.  Drop Top amber Ale, Widmer Hefeweizen and the Drifter pale ale.  Drank one of the Drifters and was very tasty.


----------



## Tin (Oct 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Don't shoot the messenger because I'm reviewing a new mass produced swill, but this thread has been inactive for just under *2 MONTHS*
> 
> Here we go, AB/In Bevs's latest offering,  Bud Lite Golden Wheat



I manage a liqour store and we can't keep enough of this stuff cold.And now that the last of the Sam October is already gone, it is the big seller.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2009)

Tin said:


> I manage a liqour store and we can't keep enough of this stuff cold.And now that the last of the Sam October is already gone, it is the big seller.



My taste buds seriously thought that if they had just called in Bud Golden Wheat and left the light part out, they'd be OK too.  Quite a different offering from AB/In Bev IMHO, and I'd bet that a lot of it that's flying off your shelves is not just folks buying their 1st 6 packs of it, but their 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc.


----------



## Tin (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea but I don't know if it is selling because people like it or already sick of the pumpkin and cider brews. They came out early (we had Shipyard Pumpkin and Harvest Moon in late August) this year so I think the whole fall beer thing is already over.


----------



## roark (Oct 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


>


pulling out all the stops: http://www.adweek.com/aw/content_display/news/strategy/e3ib70ace379b80f09a066ab979708610ed


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2009)

For the Beer aficianados, go to the Lord Hobbo opening in about two weeks in Cambridge, MA.  It is in the old B side location.  It will be the best beer bar in New England. Also will have KILLER food.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> For the Beer aficianados, go to the Lord Hobbo opening in about two weeks in Cambridge, MA.  It is in the old B side location.  It will be the best beer bar in New England. Also will have KILLER food.



Based on some of the stellar restaurant rec's I've gotten from DHS in the past, I will check that place out on my next Boston area trip! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> For the Beer aficianados, go to the Lord Hobbo opening in about two weeks in Cambridge, MA.  It is in the old B side location.  It will be the best beer bar in New England. Also will have KILLER food.



That's right around the corner from my office. Might have to do a lunch there ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2009)

It's a really cool concept.  The B side was a dump, albeit a very popular dump to libate at. The outside of the building remains a dump with no signage other than a decades old light up sign that says Food and Drink and is obscured by tree branches.  Think speak easy.  The inside however has been completely gutted and is amazing.  The owner also owns the Dirty Truth out in Northhampton, also a great joint.  Lord Hobo will have much better upscale pub food executed by the former chef of Teatro.  He mentioned to me countless European beers they will have that I've never heard of, some of which on tap will be found at Lord Hobo and no where else in the country.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> For the Beer aficianados, go to the Lord Hobbo opening in about two weeks in Cambridge, MA.  It is in the old B side location.  It will be the best beer bar in New England. Also will have KILLER food.



http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/2220648

Sounds exciting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a really cool concept.  The B side was a dump, albeit a very popular dump to libate at. The outside of the building remains a dump with no signage other than a decades old light up sign that says Food and Drink and is obscured by tree branches.  Think speak easy.  The inside however has been completely gutted and is amazing.  The owner also owns the Dirty Truth out in Northhampton, also a great joint.  Lord Hobo will have much better upscale pub food executed by the former chef of Teatro.  He mentioned to me countless European beers they will have that I've never heard of, some of which on tap will be found at Lord Hobo and no where else in the country.





ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/2220648
> 
> Sounds exciting.



What! No lawnmower beers?

DHS next time you are in the area we should see if we can get a few folks together and grab lunch there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd be down for that or a post work brew.  These days I'm in Boston pretty much Tuesday - Friday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be down for that or a post work brew.  These days I'm in Boston pretty much Tuesday - Friday.



Gotta take off right after work, but I'm usually in Camb Monday to Wednesday. I can usually get away for a lunch.


----------



## Tin (Oct 17, 2009)

Sam Adams Eutopia is coming out soon...think it is $140 a bottle this year.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2009)

roark said:


> pulling out all the stops: http://www.adweek.com/aw/content_display/news/strategy/e3ib70ace379b80f09a066ab979708610ed



Watching it now!  Some decent ads so far IMHO :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Don't shoot the messenger because I'm reviewing a new mass produced swill, but this thread has been inactive for just under *2 MONTHS*
> 
> Here we go, AB/In Bevs's latest offering,  Bud Lite Golden Wheat
> 
> ...



This stuff is actually pretty damn good and it's a light beer to boot. Downed a six pack after the bike ride yesterday and thinking I might need to go buy some more. :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> This stuff is actually pretty damn good and it's a light beer to boot. Downed a six pack after the bike ride yesterday and thinking I might need to go buy some more. :beer:



It's almost a bit of taste bud/brain confusion.  Your brain reads Bud Light and starts thinking one thing, then your taste buds get involved and most definately aren't thinking anything your brain associates with Bud Light - I think that AB/In Bev are going to sell a lot of this brew, and it will be having cooler shelf space for a while in most packies!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2009)

Lord Hobo update

Draught system is for 40 beers.  They will be opening with 7 varieties of Cantillon on tap; apparently the only 'true' lambic beers (utilizing spontaneous fermentation) still being made in the world.

http://www.aldha.org/saddlebk.htm


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Lord Hobo update
> 
> Draught system is for 40 beers.  They will be opening with 7 varieties of Cantillon on tap; apparently the only 'true' lambic beers (utilizing spontaneous fermentation) still being made in the world.
> 
> http://www.aldha.org/saddlebk.htm



Drove past it today. They have a lot of work to do still. Looked pretty "gutted", but a bunch of guys were working so they must be doing something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2009)

It's actually closer to opening than you might think.  They're shooting for a soft opening for industry friends next Thursday if the plumbers get their acts in gear.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

It must be like one of those "Flip this house" episodes on TLC in there. :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 26, 2009)

Its a double Double Bag kinda night, for me.

Cheers!

:beer:


----------



## HD333 (Oct 26, 2009)

Had a couple Double Bags myself sat night, and a few Tuckerman's Pale Ales, and a few Woodstock Brewery Pigs Ear's.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2009)

I meant to post this a few days ago.  Very good.  I refreshing change from my usual Blackbeary.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Lord Hobo update
> 
> Draught system is for 40 beers.  They will be opening with 7 varieties of Cantillon on tap; apparently the only 'true' lambic beers (utilizing spontaneous fermentation) still being made in the world.
> 
> http://www.aldha.org/saddlebk.htm



Now open: http://lordhobo.com/

Not open for lunch though which is kind of weird for it's location.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I meant to post this a few days ago.  Very good.  I refreshing change from my usual Blackbeary.


Is it pumpkin-y? I'm getting tired of the pumpkin-y harvest beers...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Is it pumpkin-y? I'm getting tired of the pumpkin-y harvest beers...


Nope.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Nope.



I'll have to check that one out, then. My fave for this time of year is Woodstock Station's Autumn Brew, but I can't get it unless I drive up to NH.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2009)

severine said:


> I'll have to check that one out, then. My fave for this time of year is Woodstock Station's Autumn Brew, but I can't get it unless I drive up to NH.


If you don't like it, just pass the rest over to me, I'll finish 'em for ya!8)


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 18, 2009)

hmmm time to to move on to the winter brews - had me a few hibernators the other night


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2009)

First time drinking the Long Trail Hibernator. VERY NICE!!


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

Last night I had a Saranac Black Forest floating a scoop of Turkey Hill German Chocolate Cake ice cream. Seriously. :lol:

It was interesting.


----------



## A Tilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Any beer from the Moat Mountain Smoke House & Brewing Co in North Conway,NH they also have good food there stop in if you in the area:beer::beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Last night I had a Saranac Black Forest floating a scoop of Turkey Hill German Chocolate Cake ice cream. Seriously. :lol:
> 
> It was interesting.



You should try a Guinness float. With good vanilla ice cream, it's something to write home about.

Drinking my 2nd Harpoon Chocolate Stout. The chocolate taste is amazingly strong, without being overpowering. Extremely tasty, amazing beer. Not at all a session brew, but dang good. Might be awesome with some ice cream.


----------



## roark (Dec 8, 2009)

have been wanting to try the harpoon choc stout, not in my local stores (yet I hope).

Smutty's Big A IPA is back. Delicious.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 9, 2009)

Picked up the annual Trader Joe's limited edition ($5) yesterday. Probably save the pair for Christmas or New Years. If they make it.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Picked up the annual Trader Joe's limited edition ($5) yesterday. Probably save the pair for Christmas or New Years. If they make it.



I was loving the deals on that stuff last year- bought a case at something like $2/per in February or so.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 5, 2010)

A friend living Italy found this:





Think that could make it to market here? :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 5, 2010)

With alcohol so low, you can pass a breathalyzer after having two bottles.
Or, according to the Google translation, "With an alcohol content so low, while the taste of beer remains intact, you can pass the test of the balloon by drinking two bottles of 33 cl. "


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> With alcohol so low, you can pass a breathalyzer after having two bottles.
> Or, according to the Google translation, "With an alcohol content so low, while the taste of beer remains intact, you can pass the test of the balloon by drinking two bottles of 33 cl. "



Regardless of the laws, something like that would never fly here. Personally though, I have never understood why it is illegal to drink a beer while driving. The act itself is no more dangerous than drinking any beverage, and so long as you can pass a breathalizer I don't see the harm in it. I suppose it is considered deterrant to drunk driving, but I don't see how the law has any actual value.


----------



## roark (Mar 7, 2010)

*VT breweries that live up to the hype*

For years I thought New England (and in particular VT) microbreweries didn't live up to the hype... growing up in Northern CA I was used to Russian River, Lagunitas, Bear Repuplic, North Coast, Anderson Valley, et al... I always felt NE brewpubs were 10-20 yrs behind, making standard stock british style brews... and most still are.

FINALLY made it to the Alchemist in Waterbury this weekend. WOW!!! Holy Cow puts lesser IPAs like Harpoon to shame, without going over the top into Double/IIPA territory... typically IPAs have a singular, dry malt behind a wall of hops... Holy Cow is fantastically balanced with a strong, complex malt backbone and incredible floral hop nose... usually you need a higher gravity brew to get as much going on but at just 5.2% I could drink this stuff all day! I hope Heady Topper is available on my next visit! Beezelebub was sen-farking-sational. Very good food as well... I will be stopping anytime I pass by in the future.

Unless you ski MRG you probably haven't seen Lawson's Finest Liquids offerings... I really wish the distribution of this sweet elixir extended beyond the MRV... not really  my style but 'Honey I Love You' manages to bring the honey to the forefront without being cloyingly sweet. This is the kind of beer the masses would enjoy. Paradise Ale was a sensational amber, permagrin rye was great, and the maple imperial stout is out of this world deliciousness... 

Seriously, the first time New England brews have really made this beer geek ecstatic... try these breweries out!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 9, 2010)

Give Magic Hat - Vinyl a shot.  It is their spring beer and it is pretty good.:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Tried out a few (okay more like a case of them   ) while I was in Utah last week






Not bad at all, especially as a post ski day, heading into semi-spring beer.  What I would classify as a lightly hopped pale ale.  Clean tasting start, slight floral aroma, mild/moderate hoppy finish.  

On a pour from the tap (or bottle) this beer looks like a Sam Adams Boston Lager in terms of color or head.


----------



## Chunk (Mar 15, 2010)

I once tried an oyster stout thats tag line was "made with real oysters" haha not very enjoyable


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 16, 2010)

Chunk said:


> I once tried an oyster stout thats tag line was "made with real oysters" haha not very enjoyable



Harpoon 100 Barrel Series.  Island Creek Oyster Stout

This just came out a couple of weeks ago. An excellent brew. 

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?cdid=142531&pid=28516


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

The Beer:  Mountain Ale from The Shed Brewery out of Stowe

I picked up a growler of this brew at the Brattleboro food co-op a few weeks ago, and finally had a chance to sample it tonight.  First impression - I'm drinking a Newcastle - in many ways.  Very similar color, very similar taste, and very similar lack of lingering after taste.  Not a bad brew by any means, but at the same time nothing that new and/or extravagent to the palate either.  For on sale though for $10.99 for a growler, this beer drinker won't complain!


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2010)

Tonight: Kennebunkport Brewing Company Blueberry Wheat Ale (which, I understand, is a Trader Joe's rebranding of Sea Dog Bluepaw Wild Blueberry Wheat Ale, aka Shipyard Brewing Company). Not bad. Has a lot of blueberry aroma but not an overpowering blueberry flavor. Very drinkable and tasty.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 13, 2010)

severine said:


> Tonight: Kennebunkport Brewing Company Blueberry Wheat Ale (which, I understand, is a Trader Joe's rebranding of Sea Dog Bluepaw Wild Blueberry Wheat Ale, aka Shipyard Brewing Company). Not bad. Has a lot of blueberry aroma but not an overpowering blueberry flavor. Very drinkable and tasty.


I'm not a beer drinker at all but I find a lot of the beers with the Sea Dog label to be very drinkable and quite easy on my unrefined beer palette.  "Two thumbs up" to the food they serve at their Bangor restaurant.  I have eaten there several times over the last 10 years while in Bangah on business, both for lunch and dinner, and the food has always been excellent.  And enjoying the beer and vittles while sitting on the edge of the Penobscot doesn't hurt either.


----------



## roark (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got back from a trip home to NorCal... so many great beers - Russian River's Pliny the Elder (I keep saying I'm going to try some of the Belgians but never get around to it!); Lagunitas IPA & WTF; Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye, Racer X (and 5), The Grizz; Anderson Valley Imperial IPA, Barney Flats Oatmeal Stout, Boont Amber, Poleeko Gold Pale, North Coast's Old Rasputin, ... (there were others but memory fails...)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 20, 2010)

roark said:


> Lagunitas IPA



Absolutely LOVE this brew! (and can't find it anywhere around here.)  Lagunitas is an interesting brewery. I haven't met a beer of theirs I didn't like.

Tried the Red Hook Rope Swing Summer Pils today.  Nothing great.  I wish Sam was still putting out their Noble Pilsner.  Far better.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 21, 2010)

roark said:


> Just got back from a trip home to NorCal... so many great beers - Russian River's Pliny the Elder (I keep saying I'm going to try some of the Belgians but never get around to it!); Lagunitas IPA & WTF; Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye, Racer X (and 5), The Grizz; Anderson Valley Imperial IPA, Barney Flats Oatmeal Stout, Boont Amber, Poleeko Gold Pale, North Coast's Old Rasputin, ... (there were others but memory fails...)



The Plinys, Racer 5, and the Lagunitas IPA are 3 of my top brews. The Lagunitas Extreme IPA is liquid gold.


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2010)

Just picked up a 6 of DFH Raison D'Etre, a six of Rogue Dead Guy Ale and a bottle of DFH World Wide Stout.

Had one of the Raison D'Etre's already.  It was quite good, easy to pick out the raisin/grape flavor.  Very light hop notes... sweet, to tart with a dry finish.  Paired excellent with some Cabot sharp white cheddar.  

Wish I had made it to the craft beer fest in Boston this weekend.  Maybe next year.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 21, 2010)

Marc said:


> Wish I had made it to the craft beer fest in Boston this weekend.  Maybe next year.



I say that every year.


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I say that every year.



We should make it an AZ gathering next year.  No doubt we could at least get that drunkard Paul in on it.


----------



## roark (Jun 21, 2010)

It's been a few years since I've attended any of the beer advocate fests... def. game for next year (or sooner, if they have another 'Night of the funk' or such...)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2010)

Beers I'm most excited about this summer?   Harpoon Summer and IPA in a can.  There are so few decent canned beers out there, it's nice to have a couple of new decent ones to take to the beach, boating, hiking whatever.


----------



## severine (Jun 21, 2010)

Marc said:


> We should make it an AZ gathering next year.  No doubt we could at least get that drunkard Paul in on it.


Sounds good to me! :beer:

It's such a gorgeous day outside and PDW that I already almost grabbed a brew to enjoy while lounging in the sunshine. It's 5 o'clock somewhere, right? :beer:


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Beers I'm most excited about this summer?   Harpoon Summer and IPA in a can.  There are so few decent canned beers out there, it's nice to have a couple of new decent ones to take to the beach, boating, hiking whatever.



My favorite summer beer going right now is the Newport Storm, which is surprisingly hoppy for a summer brew.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 22, 2010)

Bvibert gave me a Kennebunkport Blueberry the other day that was pretty tasty.


----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Bvibert gave me a Kennebunkport Blueberry the other day that was pretty tasty.


Huge fave around here right now.


----------



## roark (Jun 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Beers I'm most excited about this summer? Harpoon Summer and IPA in a can. There are so few decent canned beers out there, it's nice to have a couple of new decent ones to take to the beach, boating, hiking whatever.


 
Likewise, we can't have glass in the park after softball so a decent beer in a can is exciting... anyone seen either the IPA or Summer in cans in stores yet?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2010)

roark said:


> Likewise, we can't have glass in the park after softball so a decent beer in a can is exciting... anyone seen either the IPA or Summer in cans in stores yet?



I'm going to rapidly intensify my search for Harpoon in a can with the NASCAR races at Loudon coming up this weekend.  IMHO wouldn't be a bad thing at all carrying in a bunch of them for the race!    :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am on the hunt for the same thing for a camping trip this weekend.  Harpoon in a can = WIN.

HD


----------



## HD333 (Jun 23, 2010)

Julio's in Westboro Ma has them.  Weekend decision solved.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Julio's in Westboro Ma has them.  Weekend decision solved.



Ah crap! I have to drive right by Westboro on my way upto NH this weekend!  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Julio's in Westboro Ma has them.  Weekend decision solved.



Good to know, I drive right by there on my way home everyday.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 25, 2010)

I got the Harpoon cans for the Phish show the other night. Kinda hard to judge when pouring into a plastic cup, but I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2010)

Argh.  Charity bike ride this weekend.  Plenty of Harpoon, but I was really looking forward to cracking into my DFH World Wide Stout or my Stone RIS.  Oh well.  Next weekend probably.


----------



## roark (Jun 25, 2010)

The Stone RIS is awesome. You could certainly lay it down for a year or two (if you have the patience). Still haven't had the DFH WW...


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2010)

roark said:


> The Stone RIS is awesome. You could certainly lay it down for a year or two (if you have the patience). Still haven't had the DFH WW...



I've had it for a year 

Spring '09 release.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 28, 2010)

Except for the few gallons at the bottom of the bin...Bar Harbor Real Ale, on tap, is terrific.  They bottle it as well, but the few markets that carry it in Bangor don't refrigerate it = doesn't compare to the stuff along the coast.
Once had Carrabassett's original "x"? ale....and 3-4 years ago had Otter Creek's Pale Ale...thought it brought back memories of first couple times up @Sugarloaf and the Carrabassett "?" Ale.  Really nice but on average I like the darker..
Wayy back, before I knew what I was tasting...1960s..had a little of the original Lowenbrau in a pub in Springfield, MA area....liked it, granddad raved about it for years..;-)

$.01


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 28, 2010)

been doing the dale's alot this summer around the pool and on the trail - good hoppy stuff


----------



## HD333 (Jun 28, 2010)

my cooler this weekend camping consisted of Harpoon Summer and IPA, Dales, and Fat Tire. All in cans. It was a very popular cooler.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 29, 2010)

been doing flying dog' tyre biter'.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2010)

Last night we had dinner at the Torrington Cambridge House Brew Pub. The IPA was good with its usual hoppiness. Decided to try their Hefeweizen based on the unusual description. Believe it or not, it really did have hints of bubblegum and banana. It has to be the most complex beer I've had yet--I kept sipping it trying to figure out if it was psychosomatic and that I was just expecting those flavors but they really were there.


----------



## roark (Jul 10, 2010)

Sev: a real german style hefe (fermented w a real hefe yeast) will have those characteristics... banana, clove, bubblegum. Way more interesting than the bland american style we usually get!


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2010)

roark said:


> Sev: a real german style hefe (fermented w a real hefe yeast) will have those characteristics... banana, clove, bubblegum. Way more interesting than the bland american style we usually get!


That explains it. I've had Hefe beers before but clearly they weren't "real" ones. The description said clove, too, though I didn't notice it over the bubblegum and banana.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Found 3 new beers last night at Sunset and boy, were they delicious:

Green Flash West Coast IPA - EXCELLENT super hoppy beer.  

Bear Republic Racer 5 - I have found this in cans recently.  Not a huge fan but it was drinkable.  Less hoppy than the Green Flash.

Flying Dog Raging Bitch - Very tasty.  

The Green Flash was definitely my favorite of the three.  I so wanted a Lagunitas IPA (which they had bottled) but I wouldn't have been functional after.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2010)

This probably belongs in the new of the weird thread ...
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38376048/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This probably belongs in the new of the weird thread ...
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38376048/ns/us_news-weird_news/



WTF!  The beer part I could handle, but pouring out of a squirrel or rat pelt, let along drinking out of a bottle and seeing a squirrel or rat staring at me that might cause so issues, or atleats getting me thinking more about the dead animal staring at me than what my taste buds are experiencing!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2010)

I want a weasel beer titty.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> WTF!  The beer part I could handle, but pouring out of a squirrel or rat pelt, let along drinking out of a bottle and seeing a squirrel or rat staring at me that might cause so issues, or atleats getting me thinking more about the dead animal staring at me than what my taste buds are experiencing!



So you don't think there is a market for squirrel beer cozies?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So you don't think there is a market for squirrel beer cozies?



fake one's, no doubt about it!  a redneck mega seller if ever there was one.

Real one's well, I'm trying not to think about what they might smell like, less than an inch from my nose, after that sucker has been repeatedly soaked with condensation from a bottle and then baked out in the sun on a hot 95 degree day


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2010)

Had this at Cambridge House Brewpub last night:
Berkshire Brewing Company Shabadoo Black & Tan Ale

Felt kinda dirty drinking another company's beer but when I was drinking CBH's Brownoser last week, it was recommended I try this black & tan and it's pretty good. So I split the night between the 2 last night.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Had this at Cambridge House Brewpub last night:
> Berkshire Brewing Company Shabadoo Black & Tan Ale
> 
> Felt kinda dirty drinking another company's beer but when I was drinking CBH's Brownoser last week, it was recommended I try this black & tan and it's pretty good. So I split the night between the 2 last night.



Shabadoo is my favorite!!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Shabadoo is my favorite!!!!



It really packs a punch!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So you don't think there is a market for squirrel beer cozies?



I have one of these for my Zubrowka:

http://zubrowka.pl/pressroom/pl/files/Zubranko.JPG


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2010)

There's an app for that: http://bostinnovation.com/2010/10/1...launches-spreading-that-good-craft-beer-love/


----------



## HD333 (Oct 14, 2010)

BBC Steel Rail tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked up a case of Magic Hat's fall offerings today.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Picked up a case of Magic Hat's fall offerings today.



I was at the brewery this past weekend in Burlington.  They had an Green Apple somthing or other Odd Notion pouring, is that in the mix pack?

I went with Single Chair for the growlers, they didn't last long.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2010)

HD333 said:


> I was at the brewery this past weekend in Burlington.  They had an Green Apple somthing or other Odd Notion pouring, is that in the mix pack?
> 
> I went with Single Chair for the growlers, they didn't last long.



There is a fall version of Odd Notion in the pack so perhaps... I have not been able to track down the fall Odd Notion by itself so I guess the 3 in the box will have to suffice. At least I know I already like Hex.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2010)

severine said:


> There is a fall version of Odd Notion in the pack so perhaps... I have not been able to track down the fall Odd Notion by itself so I guess the 3 in the box will have to suffice. At least I know I already like Hex.



what is the flavoring in the fall odd notion, cherry? it reminds me of cherry coke but i'm not sure and it driving me crazy!

the hex is very good


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> what is the flavoring in the fall odd notion, cherry? it reminds me of cherry coke but i'm not sure and it driving me crazy!
> 
> the hex is very good



Will let you know when I pop one open tomorrow. :beer:

ETA: I just looked on Magic Hat's website and they say green apple, coriander, and orange peel for fall.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 17, 2010)

Went to the local watering hole and had Weyerbacher Hops Infusion.  Very tasty indeed.  Also tried the Mikkeller Warrior IPA. It's single hopped and nothing to write home about.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2010)

Dogfigh Head Pumpkin- good beer at base, not too pumpkined. Tasty.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 18, 2010)

Great lineup yesterday for the Pats pre and post game tailgating:

BBC - Steel Rail, and IPA
Opa Opa - I forgot the name but it was good.
Paulaner Oktoberfest
Sammy Oktoberfest
Long Trail Harvest

and for hydration purposes Bud Lite.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2010)

Not a random beer, but a random bartender.


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Not a random beer, but a random bartender.



That adds a whole new element to the thread. Sort of like Trekchick taking pictures of the UPS man as he delivers her ski gear. :lol:

I really liked the Fall Odd Notion. Does anyone know if it's available on its own or can you only buy it in the Fall Sampler?

HD333 - I stopped at a bar in MA in August that had something like 20 Opa Opa brews on tap. I tried a sampler of 6 of their offerings.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2010)

severine said:


> That adds a whole new element to the thread. Sort of like Trekchick taking pictures of the UPS man as he delivers her ski gear. :lol:



The random part is that that's me, and the first pint I've pulled in over 12 years. Turned out great.

I have high hopes for Opa Opa. Tried a few of their beers a year or so ago, seems to have promise.


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The random part is that that's me, and the first pint I've pulled in over 12 years. Turned out great.
> 
> I have high hopes for Opa Opa. Tried a few of their beers a year or so ago, seems to have promise.



 D'oh! Still, gives me some ideas... Hmm... 

Opa Opa sampler at Brewmaster's Tavern in Williamsburg, MA on 8.19.2010:




Clockwise from top: porter, brown, Red Rock, brown berry, Oktoberfest, and stout. I seem to recall liking the Oktoberfest, but I preferred Barrington Brewery's brown (which I had consumed not long before this).


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2010)

Again, not a random beer, but a random serving, I suppose- they had this in Ireland, with Heineken, too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nXue294D_A



Basically, the whole tap head is frozen, and they do serve it cold. Couldn't bring myself to try it, but the bartenders said it sells, witih Bud slightly outselling Heineken. They keep the ice and regular Heineken available, though, since some people have a preference, especially in the winter time.


----------



## roark (Oct 18, 2010)

Marketing genius. They can now literally sell frozen piss and no one can tell!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

roark said:


> Marketing genius. They can now literally sell frozen piss and no one can tell!



And they'll actively choose it over warm piss.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2010)

Picked up some Frye's Leap IPA from Sebago Brewing Company while in Maine this weekend. Good beer, pretty standard IPA fare, nothing special. Always nice to try something new!

I just noticed that Dogfish Head has a 120 minute. Any one ever try that? I have not seen it at my local store.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Picked up some Frye's Leap IPA from Sebago Brewing Company while in Maine this weekend. Good beer, pretty standard IPA fare, nothing special. Always nice to try something new!
> 
> I just noticed that Dogfish Head has a 120 minute. Any one ever try that? I have not seen it at my local store.



I actually really like the Frye's Leap. Sebago does a respectable job. They have a "Full Throttle" Double IPA that comes out in the spring which is pretty tasty.

The 120 is ok. I have had it once and thought it too sweet for my liking.  I prefer the 90 Minute which has a bigger, hoppier taste. I think here you can get the 120 for $9 a bottle which is pretty steep so I usually pass.


----------



## roark (Oct 24, 2010)

As a beer 120 fails. As an apertif it's ok. Might be better aged.

At a similar pricepoint, the world wide stout is a better buy IMHO.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 24, 2010)

roark said:


> Might be better aged.



That's what I have heard.  I've had two bottles in the fridge for about a year now.  I'll probably wait another year before giving it a try.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 30, 2010)

Just picked up a 6 pack of Red Racer IPA and 2 bottles of Sierra Nevada Northern Hemisphere Harvest.  Haven't tried either but am looking forward to breaking into them tonight


----------



## HD333 (Oct 30, 2010)

Long Trail Harvest. Much needed after walk out of a MTB ride due to a flat,  the spare tube had a hole in it!?!?!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just got some Lagunitas Pils, Czech-style pilsner from the Lagunitas Brewing Company in California.

6.2% alcohol, and very very tasty.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 6, 2010)

Trader Joe's has released teh 2010 Vintage Ale, brewed by Unibroue. I still have a bottle of teh 2009 vintage. Dang tasty stuff, there. I'm picking up at least a case next time I'm (or the wife is) near a TJ that sells beer.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 8, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> Just got some Lagunitas Pils, Czech-style pilsner from the Lagunitas Brewing Company in California.
> 
> 6.2% alcohol, and very very tasty.



I wish Lagunitas had distribution up here.  I think I can get it in Mass somewhere.  The pils is delicious and their IPA is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Just grabbed at 6 of 21st amendment Back in Black.  Chilling in the fridge now.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 25, 2010)

dogfish 90 minute  ho ho motherfuc#%&G ho


----------



## HD333 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just reminded myself how very good Long Trail Ale is. The wife surprised me with a 12 pack of man flowers.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Just reminded myself how very good Long Trail Ale is. The wife surprised me with a 12 pack of man flowers.



Yup!  Long Trail Ale is one of my "core" beers that I almost always have some in the beer fridge.  And one of their reps, Kelly, is really cool too! [size=-2](maybe if she reads this she'll put a few more Long Trails on the company account for me the next time I see her at a Mount Snow event!)[/size]


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 29, 2010)

Had an Abita Purple Haze yesterday on tap- forgot it had grape juice in it. Good session able beer, though. Also had a Gaffen Kolsch, a good example of the style, also draught. And a Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA. Holy Hoppiness, Batman! Good beer underneath, but really hoppy in the over hopped style of American IPAs.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Had an Abita Purple Haze yesterday on tap- forgot it had grape juice in it. Good session able beer, though. Also had a Gaffen Kolsch, a good example of the style, also draught. And a Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA. Holy Hoppiness, Batman! Good beer underneath, but really hoppy in the over hopped style of American IPAs.



I had one of those "experiences" on Christmas Day.  My wife's Uncle handed me a cold Smuttynose IPA - didn't work my with taste buds.  The now becoming usual really hoppy American micro IPA start, with a DISTINCT grapefruit finish (and i'm not a fan of grapefruit!)  Kind of had the same effect on the two other beer drinkers in the house that day too


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup!  Long Trail Ale is one of my "core" beers that I almost always have some in the beer fridge.  And one of their reps, Kelly, is really cool too! [size=-2](maybe if she reads this she'll put a few more Long Trails on the company account for me the next time I see her at a Mount Snow event!)[/size]



I really don't like Long Trail Ale.   I never buy it and never order it at the brewery.   It's better than that watery Blackbeary Wheat but Long Trail brews other beers I like much better.

I like their brewmaster series and Double Bag.   My progression recently at the brewery has been Imperial Porter, Centennial Red, Double Bag though I stop after two if I'm driving.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I really don't like Long Trail Ale.   I never buy it and never order it at the brewery.   It's better than that watery Blackbeary Wheat but Long Trail brews other beers I like much better.
> 
> I like their brewmaster series and Double Bag.   My progression recently at the brewery has been Imperial Porter, Centennial Red, Double Bag though I stop after two if I'm driving.



Their Centennial Red is mighty tasty - I picked up a Bomber bottle of it for the 1st time about a month ago, and have found myself grabbing another bomber or two whenever I see it now.  

As my beer evolution has progressed lately I am finding that I'm avoiding overtly hoppy beers more and more(whereas I used to be drawn to them) and have been enjoying beers with a profiles more like a good wine (smooth start and a good body with a nice mix of mild/moderate flavors in the finish) - I hope that's not a sign that I'm actually starting to mature a bit   :lol: :beer:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 29, 2010)

Just finished some Dogfish Head Indian Brown Ale. Very tasty! Kind of like a light Imperial Stout with a hoppy finish. Description from the web site, "the color of an American Brown, the caramel notes of a Scotch Ale, and the hopping regiment of an India Pale Ale" . Good Stuff!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I really don't like Long Trail Ale.   I never buy it and never order it at the brewery.   It's better than that watery Blackbeary Wheat but Long Trail brews other beers I like much better.
> 
> I like their brewmaster series and Double Bag.   My progression recently at the brewery has been Imperial Porter, Centennial Red, Double Bag though I stop after two if I'm driving.



Hibernator anyone? I do enjoy those.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 29, 2010)

^ yumm, as well as the pale ale


----------



## meff (Dec 29, 2010)

Going to this tonight: http://www.dogfish.com/community/events/dogfish-promo/20028/tap-takeover-at-redbones.htm

Lotta high ABV stuff there, good thing the wife is driving and I have the day off tomorrow. 

Had the Poppa Skull and Bitches Brew last week - both were really really good.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2010)

I was so pleased to find that Trader Joe's is still stocking their Kennebunkport Blueberry Wheat this winter (also known as Shipyard aka Sea Dog's Wild Blueberry Wheat, for a few bucks off the name brand price). Then again, I haven't been to TJ's since the summer... 

Picked up a Samuel Smith's Winter Welcome while I was there, which I will be enjoying later. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Dec 30, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Just reminded myself how very good Long Trail Ale is. The wife surprised me with a 12 pack of man flowers.





drjeff said:


> Yup!  Long Trail Ale is one of my "core" beers that I almost always have some in the beer fridge.  And one of their reps, Kelly, is really cool too! [SIZE=-2](maybe if she reads this she'll put a few more Long Trails on the company account for me the next time I see her at a Mount Snow event!)[/SIZE]





Geoff said:


> I really don't like Long Trail Ale.   I never buy it and never order it at the brewery.   It's better than that watery Blackbeary Wheat but Long Trail brews other beers I like much better.
> 
> I like their brewmaster series and Double Bag.   My progression recently at the brewery has been Imperial Porter, Centennial Red, Double Bag though I stop after two if I'm driving.





drjeff said:


> Their Centennial Red is mighty tasty - I picked up a Bomber bottle of it for the 1st time about a month ago, and have found myself grabbing another bomber or two whenever I see it now.
> 
> As my beer evolution has progressed lately I am finding that I'm avoiding overtly hoppy beers more and more(whereas I used to be drawn to them) and have been enjoying beers with a profiles more like a good wine (smooth start and a good body with a nice mix of mild/moderate flavors in the finish) - I hope that's not a sign that I'm actually starting to mature a bit   :lol: :beer:



I am in very much agreement with the good Dr. Dentist. I always used to love the hoppy IPA's and, of late, I am drawn to less hoppy ones, like Blue Moon's IPA (anyone?).  

Long Trail is also my "core" beer.  I just picked up the Double Bag's.  Mmmn, Yum....and 7.2% to boot.  I think this could be the smoothest, high alcohol content I've tasted yet.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2010)

marcski said:


> I am in very much agreement with the good Dr. Dentist. I always used to love the hoppy IPA's and, of late, I am drawn to less hoppy ones, like Blue Moon's IPA (anyone?).
> 
> Long Trail is also my "core" beer.  I just picked up the Double Bag's.  Mmmn, Yum....and 7.2% to boot.  I think this could be the smoothest, high alcohol content I've tasted yet.



Marcski,  if you can find this, check it out interms of a SMOOTH high alcohol content brew.  Widmer Brother's Barrel Aged Brrrbon - 9.4% ABV, and just as smooth, if not even a touch smoother than a Double Bag!

They have it on tap, along with a about a dozen other really good micro's, at Mount Snow's newly rebranded Station Taproom, on the 2nd floor of their main base lodge.  

Their On Tap Beer Menu as of now - they will be rotating other micro's in/out as the season goes on
http://mountsnow.com/pdf/station_beer_menu_final.pdf

:beer:


----------



## meff (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, that is a great list of beers at Mt. Snow :beer:

I just grabbed a mix-six up at Glen Beverage: Victory Golden Monkey, Victory Storm King Stout, Trout River Chocolate Oatmeal, Dogfish Raison d'Etre, Longtrail Double Bag and Blue Point Toasted Lager.  Should be a good NYE. 

Now off to Moat for some lunch and maybe a beer or two.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 1, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Hibernator anyone? I do enjoy those.



+1 and while the Blue Point Toasted Larger may be the most popular, my fave BP is the RastaFarRye... yum!!! ,must remember to hydrate...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 2, 2011)

A disappointing beer night at my place to be sure. 

Sam Adams Infinium.  A friend from VA is up to ski this weekend and we picked up a bottle.  Billed as a "campaign like brew" it is a collaboration between Sam Adams and Weihenstephan Brewery in Germany.  Super malty.  Not a fan at all. Reminded me of several Belgian styles I have had in the past.  Super carbonated and very sweet.  Thank goodness I didnt pay for the bottle.

Sebago Brewing Company's Saddleback Ale. (since we are headed up there today, we thought it fitting)  Another let down.  Clearly Sebago was brewing with the Budweiser crowd in mind. It makes sense.  They have a lot of stuff that is real real good. (I like Fryes leap IPA very much and their Full Throttle Double is quite nice) It's an American Blonde Ale and I am sure it is good for the style.  Not my cup of tea....er....beer.  

Washed all of it down with a Frye's Leap.  Felt a little better about life after.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 4, 2011)

otter creek Alpine Black Larger. super strong smell of fresh homegrown. serious here. is that the hops?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 4, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> otter creek Alpine Black Larger. super strong smell of fresh homegrown. serious here. is that the hops?



Not sure what the odor is from just love the beer!! Gotta go pick up some more.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 8, 2011)

ommegang abbey ale wicked good aroma and taste. first belgian-style i've had. gotta do more exploring. suggestions anyone?


----------



## HD333 (Jan 8, 2011)

Tuckerman Headwall Alt and Pale Ale tonight nice mixed 12 pack.


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2011)

DFH chicory stout and Harpoon Leviathan Barleywine last night.

DFH chicory is fantastic - just a subtle hint of coffee and a little chicory in the nose.

The Harpoon Barleywine was interesting... almost gumball sweet.I think I'll let the other 3 bottles rest in the cellar for a year or three.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2011)

roark said:


> DFH chicory is fantastic - just a subtle hint of coffee and a little chicory in the nose.


Got a four of those recently. I am not a fan of stouts. But S is. We don't mix well when selecting beers. She likes beers that go well with fruit and she likes stouts and I tend to like hoppy beers. With both agree on dark, smooth, rich beers like Double Bag. Any ways, S liked the Chicory and I didn't dislike it (which says something for a stout) though we both were disappointed there that the coffee was only a subtle hint rather than a little more noticeable.

Unrelated, my brother bought me a 12 pack sampler of Flying Dog so I got to try some new stuff that my local shop doesn't carry. S (who would list Harpoon UFO hefeweizen as one of her favorites) couldn't even finish the In Heat Wheat Hefeweizen. I don't care for that style beer but still found the taste somewhat odd. 

And we tried the Flying Dog Tire Bite Golden Ale. Not expecting much, we got even less. This was the very first completely tasteless beer I have ever tried. A remarkable achievement at 5%. 100% completely empty calories with no enjoyment... a Bud without the bad taste. I have certainly had worse and couldn't call this beer offensive in taste but rather completely without taste. A fine beer for sitting on the porch when it is 100* out.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Not sure what the odor is from just love the beer!! Gotta go pick up some more.



iIrc hops and hemp are in the same family, so likely so...


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 9, 2011)

i could get in trouble with Duvel Golden. goes down TOO easy for 8.5 %. i think i've found a favorite


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 10, 2011)

big troegs  weekend - java head stout (awesome!) and hopback ales. accompanied by a few smutttynose ipa's. way too much eating and drinking this weekend on the tales of the holidays....


----------



## HD333 (Jan 11, 2011)

Rock Art American Red. On tap at an after work function. Not bad, good session beer. Nice to see Rock Art on tap in Boston.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> ommegang abbey ale wicked good aroma and taste. first belgian-style i've had. gotta do more exploring. suggestions anyone?



You're in for a taste treat if you go Belgian exploring. The Duvels are all good, La Chouffe is great, St Bernardus...take your pick. Belgian Abbey Ales are my favorites. Allagash Black is a really tasty dark Belgian.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 16, 2011)

arrogant bastard - whoa, that's too much beer for this little buckeroo! got some chimay trappist to enjoy while new england stomps the jets


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 16, 2011)

trappist wasn't so good either


----------



## roark (Jan 16, 2011)

Chimay blue is fantastic. The others aren't so bad either.
Was pleasantly surprised by otter creeks Alpine black ipa
 Quite tasty!


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> arrogant bastard - whoa, that's too much beer for this little buckeroo!


I have a bottle of that in the fridge but I've been too much of a wuss to try it yet.

Tonight, I settled for another Kennebunkport Brewing Company Blueberry Wheat Ale.


----------



## marcski (Jan 17, 2011)

severine said:


> Tonight, I settled for another Kennebunkport Brewing Company Blueberry Wheat Ale.



Personally, IMHO I like it better when I keep my beer and my blueberries separate.  But, I do enjoy them simultaneously!


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> Personally, IMHO I like it better when I keep my beer and my blueberries separate.  But, I do enjoy them simultaneously!



:lol: I could go in a couple directions there...but I'll play it straight.  I have had blueberry beers that are just awful--too overpowering of a fruit flavor. This one is a nice mellow one, though.


----------



## marcski (Jan 17, 2011)

severine said:


> :lol: I could go in a couple directions there...but I'll play it straight.  I have had blueberry beers that are just awful--too overpowering of a fruit flavor. This one is a nice mellow one, though.



It was meant to be taken in multiple directions, Sev! :lol: 

Generally, I tend to like my beers straight up.  I'm not a big fan of "flavored" beers, whether it beer with fruit, berries, or the holiday brews.  

I also am a big big fan of blueberries.  In fact, the past couple of weeks, I've seen some come into the fruit farm from Chi-Chi-Chi-Le-Le-Le.  However, I was hesitant to buy them, as they tend to be only good when really fresh. They did look plump and good though and I have had some very good peaches of late from Chile as well.


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> It was meant to be taken in multiple directions, Sev! :lol:
> 
> Generally, I tend to like my beers straight up.  I'm not a big fan of "flavored" beers, whether it beer with fruit, berries, or the holiday brews.
> 
> I also am a big big fan of blueberries.  In fact, the past couple of weeks, I've seen some come into the fruit farm from Chi-Chi-Chi-Le-Le-Le.  However, I was hesitant to buy them, as they tend to be only good when really fresh. They did look plump and good though and I have had some very good peaches of late from Chile as well.



I know, I know.  

I'm trying to think of a good beer to pair with these aromatic strawberries I picked up the other day. Who says you need champagne with them?  I can't believe the amazing fruit right now, smack in the middle of winter!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2011)

severine said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a good beer to pair with these aromatic strawberries I picked up the other day. Who says you need champagne with them?  I can't believe the amazing fruit right now, smack in the middle of winter!



I'd try either a Saisson or a Kolsch. Probably a Saisson- light and crisp, should play offf the berries nicely. Kolsch might get a little bogged down. Or, Weihenstephan does a crystal wheat that's really clean, almost champagne-like.

Went to the Burp Castle in NYC on Sunday- recommend going to any and all. Had an Allagash Curieux (sp?) which was a whole lotta beer, and a Flanders that was really tasty- more fruit that Guez. Also had Ommegang's BPA (Belgian Pale Ale)- good, but I wouldn't drink it again. The hops, while not overpowering like many IPAs, still overran the normal Ommegang flavor, so it was really just sort of a hoppy brown ale.

Also had a Rugbrood (dark rye) from The Bruery- tasty, malty and thick-ish, but a good brew.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

Picked up a bottle of this on Saturday - haven't gotten around to uncorking it yet.  Review coming in the next few days.  I'm quite curious about what type of experience it will be


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 18, 2011)

just my opinion but hope you didn't pay much.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 23, 2011)

mcgovens oatmeal stout - has to be my fav. as good as rogue shakespere oatmeal, local and CHEAPER


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2011)

Ommegang Tripel Perfection: Dang tasty.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Picked up a bottle of this on Saturday - haven't gotten around to uncorking it yet.  Review coming in the next few days.  I'm quite curious about what type of experience it will be



How have I missed this thread in the past? I am going to start posting here since I like to try a lot of different beers, and this seems as good as any a way to log them, and at the same time learn what to try next.

We had the Infinium a couple weeks ago and were underwhelmed. I found it way too citrusy and thought it was a rip off for what I paid. Too bad, the packaging was cool.

Had Flying Fish Exit 6 Wallonian Rye "Belgian Style Ale with New Jersey Rye" a couple weeks ago and immediately put in an order for another half case from my beer guy.

Had a Weyerbacher Old Heathen Imperial Stout and was not into it, but that has more to do w my personal preference (I like my stouts Irish or not at all, although I have been known to drink an oatmeal now and then, esp. if you mix it with some lambic or a fruity wheat beer).

Someone brought us a 6 pack of Redhook Long Hammer IPA. Normally I wouldn't buy a Redhook product because of Budweiser's partial equity stake, but this was a decent drinking IPA that we all enjoyed.

I had a Porkslap Pale Ale on draft for the first time recently. I've had it from a can many times, but this was a first for me and I would say I probably prefer the novelty of the can. It tasted less poignant and I didn't find the color all too appealing in the pint glass (though I admittedly was in a pretty dark bar at the time).

Split a gifted Unibroue Blanche de Chambly with some friends and enjoyed it, but I wouldn't buy it on my own. A little too citrusy for me again.

Troegs is one of my very favorite breweries and I often have the Hopback in my house. I've also enjoyed the Pale Ale and the Nugget Nectar, when available, though I was not a fan of the Sunshine Pils or the Mad Elf, if I recall correctly. In any event, for some reason, I had never tried their Dreamweaver Unfiltered Wheat beer, so I picked up a 6 pack and found it quite pleasant, if not earth shattering. I may stock it in my house as an alternative for folks that like Blue Moon, as I refuse to support Blue Moon as a Coors product.

Also picked up a six of Stoudt's Double IPA on recommendation from a friend that it was a nice approximation of a retired Ithaca Double IPA I used to love. It was very good, but not quite as good as the Ithaca, in my memory.

Otherwise, I've been stocking/drinking old stand-bys like the aforementioned Hopback, Victory Golden Monkey, Ithaca Ground Break, Victory Prima Pils, and Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot (when I'm feeling aggressive). I have some mixture of the the rest of the Dreamweaver, the Stoudt's Double IPA, and a 6 pack of Ithaca Cascazilla on the docket for Tuesday night's OSU basketball game and for this coming weekend, and a couple Chimays (one blue one red) in the back of my fridge for when the mood strikes me.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 26, 2011)

Fat Tire lovers, rejoice. 

http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/3437192


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

During the OSU destruction of Purdue, I enjoyed a couple Cascazillas. Great beer. Lots of different flavors, and none of them in your face. A great example of American craft brewing, imo.

Also had a Sam's Winter. Yuck! Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## meff (Jan 26, 2011)

frozencorn said:


> Fat Tire lovers, rejoice.
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/3437192



Still not New England :sad:

On a different note, hit The Alchemist last weekend, what great beer - the Pappys Secret Stash was amazing, anyone going to Vermont soon should try to get some.


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2011)

meff said:


> Still not New England :sad:
> 
> On a different note, hit The Alchemist last weekend, what great beer - the Pappys Secret Stash was amazing, anyone going to Vermont soon should try to get some.



I hear they'll be canning some soon, about time. The alchemist is the first, and only, brewery in New England to make me not miss Norcal and PNW beers terribly.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 27, 2011)

roark said:


> I hear they'll be canning some soon, about time. The alchemist is the first, and only, brewery in New England to make me not miss Norcal and PNW beers terribly.



Yeah, I've been waiting for a New England Brewery to step up and show me something for awhile now. There was a time in the late 90s, early 2000s when Sam A was leading the charge and Magic Hat, Harpoon and Long Trail were right behind, that I thought NE was a beer mecca. Now, though I like a few beers here or there (Long Trail Double Bag, BBC Steel Rail, and Allagash White come to mind), I am definitely a bigger fan of NY (Ithaca, Southern Tier, Ommegang, Six Point, Butternuts) and PA (Troegs, Weyerbacher, Victory, Stoudt's, even Sly Fox) beers at this point.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting for a New England Brewery to step up and show me something for awhile now. There was a time in the late 90s, early 2000s when Sam A was leading the charge and Magic Hat, Harpoon and Long Trail were right behind, that I thought NE was a beer mecca. Now, though I like a few beers here or there (Long Trail Double Bag, BBC Steel Rail, and Allagash White come to mind), I am definitely a bigger fan of NY (Ithaca, Southern Tier, Ommegang, Six Point, Butternuts) and PA (Troegs, Weyerbacher, Victory, Stoudt's, even Sly Fox) beers at this point.



A local gin mill that I frequent just started serving this:





Nice addition to the menu. 

Tried a S A Winter and I thought I was going to get sick.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 27, 2011)

wow no SA winter love? I had a weyerbacher winter up at blue the other night and it tasted like a bigger sam winter. they also had $4 bitburgers which i enjoyed thuroughly, fresh and bright


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

sierra nevada torpedo extra ipa - dangerous at 7.2. good stuff


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

sev, tried that arrogant bastard yet? the oaked version is alot smoother


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2011)

Coffee Stout was on tap at the Long Trail Brewery on Sunday night.  I picked up a half-dozen 22 oz bottles.  Triple Bag is on tap but no bottles yet.   They also still have Imperial Porter on tap.

In my exile in south Jersey as cubicle-dwelling corporate drone, the local Pizzaria Uno's has River Horse Belgian Freeze on tap for $4.00 until 7pm.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 3, 2011)

Troges nugget nectar is coming out soon ....grab it while it last.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 3, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Troges nugget nectar is coming out soon ....grab it while it last.



Already pre-ordered a case from my beer guy!

Also, had an Otter Creek Alpine Black IPA draft on Friday night. It was interesting. Quite good, like a solid IPA at the beginning, but then a finish with a hint of stout taste. I don't know that I'd run out and buy it for my fridge, but I still enjoyed it. Unfortunately, the second beer I was hoping to try, from Von Trapp Brewery in Stowe (Amber Ale I believe), kicked before I could get the bartender's attention (spraying my buddy with a lot of foam in the process). Anyone had any Trapp Family beers before?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2011)

Just started serving this at the gin mill:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Just started serving this at the gin mill:



yeah, thats a good one also. they make nice products.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 16, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> yeah, thats a good one also. they make nice products.



Got a 6 pack for free for my bday yesterday from my beer guy! My case is also in when I'm ready to go pick it up and pay.

Also tried a new-to-me beer last night: Terrapin Hop Karma Brown IPA, which is a mixture of styles between a brown ale and an IPA. Didn't care for it. To my taste buds, it was 85% a brown ale and just a hint of IPA-ness. I was hoping for something hoppier and less malty.


----------



## roark (Feb 19, 2011)

Southern Tier 2x IPA tonight. Pretty good, nice citrus and pine hop aroma & flavor but a strangeness to the malt I'm not crazy about... almost corn like. Finish is actually pretty balanced between hops and malt... slightly sweet. Drinks 'small' for an 8% DIPA.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 20, 2011)

SHIPYARD barley wine style ale. never had the style before. like. any suggestions?


----------



## HD333 (Feb 20, 2011)

Having a Long Trail IPA while waiting for pizza. I always overlook their IPA, not bad.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 21, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> SHIPYARD barley wine style ale. never had the style before. like. any suggestions?



Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot is a barley wine I love.

Had a Harpoon IPA draft for the first time in a long time this weekend and enjoyed it.

Also had Yards Brewing Thomas Jefferson Tavern Ale which Yards claims is made from a recipe Jefferson had his wife use twice a year to brew beer. It was pretty generic tasting, but did pack a nice 8% punch into that taste. Not bad.

Also had our local brew pub's take on a Belgian Tripel. I liked my first 3 sips, but as it opened, it started to taste too much like artificially flavored bananas. I have this same issue with Long Trail Heffe, I wonder what ingredient sets it off?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2011)

Southern Tier Imperial Creme Brulee Stout







Maybe it was the context in which I was drinking this: end of the work week, just made the relatively heavy traffic Friday of President's weekend drive upto VT, I hadn't had dinner yet (but was looking at some fresh out of the oven Chocolate Chip Cookies that had me thinking dessert  :lol: ), but this brew really worked for me! (and I gotta thank mountsnowfish for making a not so subtle facebook suggestion of this brew a few weeks ago :lol:  )

I'm usually not a big fan of either sweet or syrupy beers,  but for this one I will make an exception.  The pour gave a nice thick, creamy head ontop of an almost black colored brew.  The aroma (atleast for my nose) had strong vanilla and a slightly more subtle coffee undertones.  The consistency was a bit on the syrupy side,  not quite as thick, but similar to Hershey Chocolate syrup.  Taste wise,  my taste buds didn't have much of a problem with the creme brulee name.  It had that vanilla/coffee/carmel flavor, with a mild hoppy finish.  A dessert in a glass, and at 10.0% ABV, the bomber bottle I had of it likely packed about as many calories as many a dessert!  I liked it enough that I went back a couple of days later to the store where I bought it and bought 3 more bottles 

This beer won't be for everyone (hoppy IPA lovers need not apply), but for a change of pace, when you're craving some dessert in a glass,  this is a worthy brew IMHO


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

rogue maierfest lager. sign said $1.99. woman said only special marked bottles. $6.09. took it anyway. worth $1.99. don't think $6.09. had a gritty's Abrams at abrams. goddamn good beer. cream ale? serving wench said only available at mt. highly recommended


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

lbs had 22oz magic hat#9 for 1.99. you know a few followed me home


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 28, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot is a barley wine I love.
> 
> Had a Harpoon IPA draft for the first time in a long time this weekend and enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



found 3 bottles of blithering idiot today. i'm took your word and it had better be good. gotta wait til the weekend tho.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 5, 2011)

liking the barley wine. blithering idiot - good stuff. have a 22oz heavy seas below deck for tonight. even bad is drinkable


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 5, 2011)

below deck:beer: worth buying couple more


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 9, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> liking the barley wine. blithering idiot - good stuff. have a 22oz heavy seas below deck for tonight. even bad is drinkable



Nice.I always keep some on hand in case I want to go low volume.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 9, 2011)

Had a Stone IPA draft at the Valley View Saloon near Mt. Snow. Long time since I've had it, even longer since draft...still a delicious beer. 

My buddy/beer guy has been pushing an Oregon brewery called Full Sail lately. He brought a 12 of their apparently famous "Session Lager", a six of their LTD 04 Limited Edition lager, and a 22 oz. bottle of their Bump in the Night Cascadian Brown Ale.

The Session Lager was decent, very drinkable, though I would probably not spend microbrew dollars on this, or most other lagers, very often. 

The LTD 04 was marketed as the "single malt of beers." I dunno if I would go that far. It tasted not that different than their Session lager, imo, just a little more balanced and with more ABV.

The Bump in the Night was very interesting. I am not sure I would run out and buy some, but it was very complex. Personally, I find beers with signature/different yeasts to be the most complex and interesting, but BitN did it without much yeast flavor. It is dark and smells malty to me. It certainly tastes like a malty ale at first. But somehow they manage to throw on to the back end an IPA flavor that is great and suprising. I think it has 60+ IBUs, and the Cascade flavor is there. Kind of a fun beer to try to dissect. 

Troegs Nugget Nectar continues to be a hit with everyone who tries it, though I am trying to slow down how quickly my stock is going!


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 9, 2011)

Had a Stone IPA draft at the Valley View Saloon near Mt. Snow. Long time since I've had it, even longer since draft...still a delicious beer. 

My buddy/beer guy has been pushing an Oregon brewery called Full Sail lately. He brought a 12 of their apparently famous "Session Lager", a six of their LTD 04 Limited Edition lager, and a 22 oz. bottle of their Bump in the Night Cascadian Brown Ale.

The Session Lager was decent, very drinkable, though I would probably not spend microbrew dollars on this, or most other lagers, very often. 

The LTD 04 was marketed as the "single malt of beers." I dunno if I would go that far. It tasted not that different than their Session lager, imo, just a little more balanced and with more ABV.

The Bump in the Night was very interesting. I am not sure I would run out and buy some, but it was very complex. Personally, I find beers with signature/different yeasts to be the most complex and interesting, but BitN did it without much yeast flavor. It is dark and smells malty to me. It certainly tastes like a malty ale at first. But somehow they manage to throw on to the back end an IPA flavor that is great and suprising. I think it has 60+ IBUs, and the Cascade flavor is there. Kind of a fun beer to try to dissect. 

Troegs Nugget Nectar continues to be a hit with everyone who tries it, though I am trying to slow down how quickly my stock is going!


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

heavy seas loose cannon hop 3 ipa - very good. didn't know i liked hoppy beer. so what is it about arrogant bastid i find too strong? still learning about GOOD beer


----------



## marcski (Mar 11, 2011)

I still go back to my old standby....the Long Trail Double Bag.  IMHO, nothing is as smooth and yummy with such a nice punch.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

Bad news for dogfish head fans in RI: http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/food/dishing/2011/03/dogfish_head_pu.html?p1=Upbox_links


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 12, 2011)

better them than me.


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2011)

Having a Berkshire Brewing Co. Brown Ale with lunch at the mighty Catamount.  Pretty yummy...kind of like a porter.  

And I saw OSHA checking out the conditions of the magic carpet this am.


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2011)

I had some Guinness. Not my 1st choice, but I was using it in a recipe for my blog and there was some left. I made an Irish car bomb with it. Purely for the spirit of the blog post, nothing more.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2011)

Geary's winter ale.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 12, 2011)

irish car bomb? sounds interesting to an irish catholic. info?


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2011)

But according to peter king, the Irish car bombs are ok.......its the Muslim car bombs that are evil and we need to be careful about...

(is this is a political post??...wait no its the beer thread.....)

I had 4 double bags and 1 regular long trail and 1 berkshire brown ale tonight.......and I think I can still type ....   Hehe..


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 12, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> irish car bomb? sounds interesting to an irish catholic. info?



1/2 pint of Guinness 
1 shot Jameson 
Drop the shot in the glass(bombs away) 
Consume in one steady motion:beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> irish car bomb? sounds interesting to an irish catholic. info?





twinplanx said:


> 1/2 pint of Guinness
> 1 shot Jameson
> Drop the shot in the glass(bombs away)
> Consume in one steady motion:beer:



The way I know it, it's: 
1/2 pint Guinness
1/2 shot Jameson
1/2 shot Irish cream
And then yes, drop the shot glass into the beer (doesn't work so well at bars that use plastic shot glasses) and chug because it curdles quickly.

YUMMY, even if it's a non-PC name.


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2011)

marcski said:


> I had 4 double bags and 1 regular long trail and 1 berkshire brown ale tonight.......and I think I can still type ....   Hehe..



That's quite the achievement! :beer:

I had a Harpoon Celtic Ale last night... wasn't all that impressed. The Hooker Nor'Easter was good, though.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 13, 2011)

severine said:


> The way I know it, it's:
> 1/2 pint Guinness
> 1/2 shot Jameson
> 1/2 shot Irish cream
> ...



Yeah, this must be right, thought something was misssing.  I'm not a fan of the Jameson, Irish Cream must be what makes this so "YUMMY"


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 13, 2011)

as much as i wear my irish with pride, irish whiskey is too much for this lad.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 17, 2011)

Had 3 new beers last night: 

Hoppy Feet Black IPA - Very fine malty IPA.  Nice malt intro with a strong, hoppy finish.  Never heard of it before. Delicious.

Southern Tier Unearthy IPA - Also on tap. Very tasty indeed.  There was a strange taste I couldn't quite place. Pretty standard IPA fair.

Birrificio Del Ducato Sally Brown Caffe - A dark, very smooth, VERY drinkable (dangerously so) beer.  Brewed with espresso beans (has a great coffee taste in it) and goes down like water. Barely over 5%.  I could have had 10 of them. Doesn't sit like a lead brick like some other dark beers do. So good. 

I had some IPA in a bottle from the Netherlands but I can't remember its name. It was my favorite beer of the night. They have another bottle of it at the shop. I will go back and find out.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.belgianrestaurantweeknyc.com/index.html

To help round out some "Random Beer Lists"
BXL is great.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 18, 2011)

Picked up a 22 of Shipyard's Double Thumper (11.2% alcohol). Heard it is good, so looking forward to drinking it tonight! Anyone try it?


----------



## roark (Mar 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Picked up a 22 of Shipyard's Double Thumper (11.2% alcohol). Heard it is good, so looking forward to drinking it tonight! Anyone try it?


had this the other day - I wasn't impressed. kind of flat and alcoholic - reminded me of one of my first homebrew experiments.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a Samichlaus over the weekend. http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/285/776

BANG! ZOOM! Straight to the moon. Whole lot going on in that beer- really strong, really really sweet. Not, I repeat, NOT a session beer.


----------



## marcski (Mar 18, 2011)

Smuttynose Old Brown Dog last night.  Pretty good.  Not great.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 18, 2011)

roark said:


> had this the other day - I wasn't impressed. kind of flat and alcoholic - reminded me of one of my first homebrew experiments.



Too bad, as I like the regular Old Thumper. At least at $6 and 11.2% alcohol I will get the bang for my buck!


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 18, 2011)

anyone try stone vertical epic. heard it was the necture of the gods. ended up dumping 3/4 of a bomber. i don't waste beer. should age it for a year i guess. my opinion is if you put a turd in the cellar for a year, it's still a turd. glad i didn't buy 2. it's not for me.


----------



## roark (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't had the latest, I enjoyed 07.07.07 and 08.08.08. Missed the last few i guess


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 18, 2011)

did you age them? arrogant bastid was way too  much beer for me. oaked was too expensive. think i'll give up on stone. dogfish treats me good.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 21, 2011)

Picked up a Rogue Dead Guy yesterday.  Not bad.  Pretty malty but balanced well with the hops.


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a lot of Irish Red Hookers over the weekend. 

Some Wolaver's, too. I bought Wolaver's in the bottle before and didn't like it--much better on tap.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 21, 2011)

Speaking of Wolavers!  I won an Otter Creek Snowboard a few weeks ago at Stowe.  Forgot to tell everyone.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 21, 2011)

I a fantastic, new-to-me beer while I was in Arizona for the weekend. Odell IPA. Fantastic. Immediately texted my buddy the beer guy to see if he can order it. He thinks he can but is getting back to me.

I also had a Sleepy Dog Tail Chaser IPA (local brewery in Tempe, looks pretty small from the website) draft which I found pretty mediocre.

And I had a very, very good basic Pale Ale from Butte Creek brewery, which is what I am hoping my homebrew will wind up tasting like. It was probably the first organic beer I have had that I have thoroughly enjoyed (Wolaver's isn't my fave).


----------



## meff (Mar 21, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> I a fantastic, new-to-me beer while I was in Arizona for the weekend. Odell IPA. Fantastic. Immediately texted my buddy the beer guy to see if he can order it. He thinks he can but is getting back to me.



We visited the Odell brewery on Saturday - great stuff, the double IPA is great as well and I'm not a huge IPA fan.  But they only distribute to 9 states, the furthest east is Minnesota.  This is due to the fact its unpasteurized and doesn't travel far that well.

New Belgium was a fun brewery too - free samples even. :beer:


----------



## roark (Mar 21, 2011)

meff said:


> This is due to the fact its unpasteurized and doesn't travel far that well.



WTF? Fantasically little microbrewed beer is pastuerized. And it makes it all over the world. In fact, the yeast can be a great benefit for aging.


----------



## meff (Mar 21, 2011)

roark said:


> WTF? Fantasically little microbrewed beer is pastuerized. And it makes it all over the world. In fact, the yeast can be a great benefit for aging.



Yeah, I know, just passing on what they told me when I begged for them to come to MA.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 22, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> anyone try stone vertical epic. heard it was the necture of the gods. ended up dumping 3/4 of a bomber. i don't waste beer. should age it for a year i guess. my opinion is if you put a turd in the cellar for a year, it's still a turd. glad i didn't buy 2. it's not for me.



Depends on which Veritcal Epic you got. I have had the 08-08-08 and had the 09-09-09 last year. Not a fan.  Each one is supposed to be drastically different.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Depends on which Veritcal Epic you got. I have had the 08-08-08 and had the 09-09-09 last year. Not a fan.  Each one is supposed to be drastically different.




Yep...this year's combined wine grapes.  Wasn't so good.  

On another note I was out to dinner last night and had a Unibroue Maudite and A Steenbruge Tripel.  Great stuff.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 22, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yep...this year's combined wine grapes.  Wasn't so good.
> 
> On another note I was out to dinner last night and had a Unibroue Maudite and A Steenbruge Tripel.  Great stuff.



Oh this reminds me, I also recently had a draft Dogfish Head Red & White at Fiddleheads. Very interesting and good. You definitely got the hints of red wine in there. Enjoyable.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Oh this reminds me, I also recently had a draft Dogfish Head Red & White at Fiddleheads. Very interesting and good. You definitely got the hints of red wine in there. Enjoyable.



This is on tap at my favorite watering hole. I will try it out on my next visit.  DFH and I have a very love/hate relationship.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 23, 2011)

what is this watering hole of which you speak? in brunswick? could be ROAD TRIP


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> what is this watering hole of which you speak? in brunswick? could be ROAD TRIP



Yup...Lion's Pride on Rt. 1.

http://mainelionspride.blogspot.com/

Any time you want to come down, they have 37 rotating taps. (all obscure beers and very tasty)


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

I brewed my own Dusseldorf Alt last fall. It was delicious! 

http://imgerman.com/2010/11/brewing-your-own-dusseldorf-alt-bier/







Right now I'm drinking some home made double bock. Well, not _literally _right now; I'm at work; but you get the idea


----------



## marcski (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried a six of Troegs Troegenator last night.  It's a double Bock and its quite good. Pretty smooth and has a robust 8.2% alcohol content.  I'm looking forward to another couple tonight.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

dogfish head red and white - not bad, different wouldn't BUY it again.but i'd drink yours. for 10 bucks,there are better. just my opinion. 90 minute is a go to.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing that hasn't been discussed before... saw this was available again and it was a total no brainer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brooklyn Dark Chocolate Stout... very tasty.  Need to find a local source.


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2011)

Shared Blue Moons with Mrs. Greg @ Ski Sundown. Thought we were ushering out the season (again) but they may be open again next week. Maybe...


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

a couple Amstel Light's after a great ski trip up north


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 28, 2011)

Grimbergen Dubbel Brown and a Kwak on draft at B. Cafe in NYC.
Tasty. Grimbergen was super smooth, awesome session beer. Kwak came in a mini-yard, so that's always fun.


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2011)

Friday night, we went out on date night at the new version of my old bar hangout. Figured we'd have a bunch of different beers. Between the two of us, we hit: Hooker Blonde, City Steam Naughty Nurse, Flying Dog Raging Bitch, Stone Arrogant Bastard, and Olde Burnside Ten Penny Ale Reserve. The winner was the Ten Penny Ale Reserve--which they sell in growlers, too. I WILL be going back to get some. Very smooth for such a high ABV beer.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a helluva list, there, severine.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

I had the this at dinner the other night.  It's a pretty interesting flavor


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

Crap I had something good last night but I can't remeber what it was called (maybe it was THAT good :lol: ) It was a darker beer, almost a guinness, but it wasn't stout. 

Plus they served it in 34oz:-o


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 4, 2011)

Got to try this year's Noble Pils from Sammy A on tap recently at the Valley View Saloon and I have to say, for the first time in a long time, I was impressed with a Sam product. I had a couple.

I also got to try Victory's take on an Irish-style stout. As usual from Victory, it was fantastic, very refreshing for a beer that dark (the tasting notes on the menu at the Last Chair were spot on).


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> That's a helluva list, there, severine.


I did say it was between the two of us.  Out of that list, though, I had the Naughty Nurse, Arrogant Bastard, and Ten Penny Ale Reserve. Did get a sip of the Raging Bitch--and I've had Hooker Blonde before, so that's no big deal. Which reminds me... about that growler of Ten Penny Ale Reserve... need to stop down there tomorrow and inquire.

You know, I didn't include Guinness on that list. We both had Irish Car Bombs, so I guess you can add half a pint of that to the list...


----------



## meff (Apr 4, 2011)

Was lucky enough to get Founder's Kentucky Breakfast Stout today at Cambridge Common.  Now I know why its so highly rated, wow.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 5, 2011)

Opened one of the Trader Joe's 2009 vintage ales this weekend. Keeps getting better and better.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 15, 2011)

For some reason I really like the Long Trail Polinator this year.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2011)

HD333 said:


> For some reason I really like the Long Trail Polinator this year.



I will admit that I do really tend to enjoy most breweries "spring" offerings, probably more of a psychological thing than anything 

I also noticed, (and had one  :beer: ) that at the Mount Snow "winter" brewer's fest last weekend, Harpoon had brought a barrel of their SUMMER ale.  Seemed right to be enjoying a summer ale, while standing on snow, on a beautiful 60 or so degree spring afternoon!


----------



## marcski (Apr 15, 2011)

Just got a couple of these:







Quite tasty...full bodied 8.3% porter from Poland.  A "Baltic Porter" so said the beerman at the LBS.  I needed to refill my stock goto beer, Double bag, but they were still out.  He said they order a ton of long trail, esp. the DB so that is why their regular day to day price for all LT varieties is 7.99.  A bargain for the potent double bag in my opinion.  

And I am only half way done with this Okocim, and definitely feel the punch already as I have yet to eat dinner.  (but I did nosh on a blueberry or two right before the beer)!


----------



## Sky (Apr 16, 2011)

21st Ammendment beer from San Fran.  Had some Monday at a nice bar in Boston (before the Sox lost to (does it matter) 16 to not enough.  Anyway, I think the bar (on Comm Ave?) was Cold Creek.  An Oyser Bar.

The beer of the day was this 21st Amendment Pale Ale called Bitter American.  There is a distributor in Framingham....but I haven't heard back on an e-mail about retail availability.

The beer is terrific (assuming you like Pale Ale).

http://www.21st-amendment.com/beer/bitter-american


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2011)

^ if the local guy can't get it you can get 21st amendment at Table & Vine in Springfield. Decent beer in cans.


----------



## Sky (Apr 17, 2011)

roark said:


> ^ if the local guy can't get it you can get 21st amendment at Table & Vine in Springfield. Decent beer in cans.



Thanks, I'll chat up a couple of the local liquor stores to see if they will add it.


----------



## meff (Apr 17, 2011)

21st amendment has a pretty good distribution in MA now - try Julio's in Worcester if thats close to you.  I know quite a few places on the south shore have quite a few of their offerings.  Marty's in Newton gets 1/6 barrels from them at times, we got the Golden Doom once it was amazing.

While we are talking about stores, Craft Beer Cellar in Belmont should have some of the harder to find stuff as well.  I think I posted awhile back I find their prices to be off on somethings, but their ability to get the real hard to find stuff its worth shopping there from time to time.


----------



## Sky (Apr 17, 2011)

meff said:


> - try Julio's in Worcester if thats close to you.  we got the Golden Doom once it was amazing.
> 
> While we are talking about stores, Craft Beer Cellar in Belmont should have some of the harder to find stuff as well.



Thanks, I'll give the Worcester store a shot in addition to checking with my local dealer.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a Gnomegang at the Fairway Market liquor store in Stamford. It's a collaboration between Brasserie d 'Achouffe and Ommegang. Quality Ommegang-type offering. They can do little wrong.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2011)

Not beer, but almost...
Got a bottle of this last weekend, too. http://www.rogue.com/spirits/dead-guy-whiskey.php

Tasty- sweetish, a bit scotchy, but decent. Got a small bottle of Buffalo Trace White Dog, too- interesting, that.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 19, 2011)

too mainstream for you kindasewers i know but yesterdays 2 beer news events will increse my summer sipping pleasure - #9 cans gives me another poolside/camping/fill-my-ski-pants-pockets option and mrs snowbunski gonna love the shock top berry wheat at the ball park!


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 19, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> too mainstream for you kindasewers i know but yesterdays 2 beer news events will increse my summer sipping pleasure - #9 cans gives me another poolside/camping/fill-my-ski-pants-pockets option and mrs snowbunski gonna love the shock top berry wheat at the ball park!



Not too mainstream for me....I love that stuff!:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> too mainstream for you kindasewers i know but yesterdays 2 beer news events will increse my summer sipping pleasure - #9 cans gives me another poolside/camping/fill-my-ski-pants-pockets option and mrs snowbunski gonna love the shock top berry wheat at the ball park!



Cans of micro's are a good thing in my book.  Great for in the golf cart and also for at the NASCAR races up at Loudon! :beer:


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 20, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> too mainstream for you kindasewers i know but yesterdays 2 beer news events will increse my summer sipping pleasure - #9 cans gives me another poolside/camping/fill-my-ski-pants-pockets option and mrs snowbunski gonna love the shock top berry wheat at the ball park!



Not too mainstream for me, but I don't like fruit in my beer. Cans are great for the outdoors in the Summer though. There is a new brewery in Maine (Baxter), currently brewing a pale ale and an IPA, that are packaging all of their beer in cans. Tasty stuff too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2011)

Not really random, but a Sea Dog Brewery is going in stumbling distance from my house.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2011)

Now a Meadhall is coming to Kendall Square: http://www.urbandaddy.com/bos/night..._Rinds_in_Cambridge_Boston_BOS_MIT_Restaurant


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Now a Meadhall is coming to Kendall Square: http://www.urbandaddy.com/bos/night..._Rinds_in_Cambridge_Boston_BOS_MIT_Restaurant



Awesome.


----------



## meff (Apr 26, 2011)

They posted the beer list on twitter today, very impressive, might actually give Sunset a run for its money.  But I'll be interested to see how expensive the beer and food is.


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2011)

See this?  It's pretty cool.

http://www.beermenus.com/


----------



## HD333 (Apr 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not really random, but a Sea Dog Brewery is going in stumbling distance from my house.



Saaweet.  From what I have heard the other Sea Dog locations have some decent grub.  This will be a nice addition to the area. Plus it is going in pretty close to where I normally take out the MTB.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wife brought home 2 growlers of BBC Steel Rail tonight, I predict they will not make it to tomorrow.


----------



## meff (Apr 27, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Saaweet.  From what I have heard the other Sea Dog locations have some decent grub.  This will be a nice addition to the area. Plus it is going in pretty close to where I normally take out the MTB.



The ones in Maine (corporate owned) are great.  The one in Hull isn't so great, the food isn't as good and the beer isn't brewed on premise.  Not to mention in Hull they sold mug club memberships as 'year round' and closed before the end of October.

But from what I have heard the Northborough one and the rumored one in Boston would be a different owner than Hull/Wouburn.


----------



## roark (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/food/blogs/99bottles/2011/04/sam_adams_releases_latitude_48.html

Sam releasing a 12pack with 2 latitude 48, and 2 each single hop of each variety in the 48. Pretty cool, might be the first time I purchase SA in a few years.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2011)

Picked up a River Horse variety pack today.  Had the Lager and the Hop Hazard Pale Ale, both were fantastic.


----------



## HD333 (May 16, 2011)

Magic Hat Summer Scene mixed 12er is out it includes 3 or the following:
#9 - take it or leave it
Whacko - once you get past the color it is actually ok
Blind Faith - dam good IPA
and the previously unbottled SINGLE CHAIR - not as good as out of the growler but a nice treat


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2011)

I like the Lager better.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Excited to try the Kolsch

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Jun 15, 2011)

What is everyone drinking to watch the B's tonight.

I will be starting by sharing a Growler of Magic Hat Circus Boy with the wife.  Then move on to some Fat Tire.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

I just had a Sam Adams Kolshc. Pretty good! Now I'm having a summer ale. 

Wife is making buffalo chicken dip - yes!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

Sierra Nevada Summer Ale

might be my favorite Summer Ale I've tried.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Sierra Nevada Summer Ale
> 
> might be my favorite Summer Ale I've tried.



Sierra Nevada Summer is outstanding, packs a punch though. My #1 nice and crisp.
Shipyard Summer was real good last year but I haven't had any of this years yet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't tried this years Shipyard or Geary's for that matter.  Actually, I need to check out the Geary's just for the artwork.  They commission aspiring high school art students to do the label designs.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

I drank a bunch of random beers last night... So random I'm don't even know what they were...  I would just pass my empty glass down the table, towards the people with the pitchers, and it would come back full. :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 3, 2011)

Maine Beer Companies "Peeper Ale" - Very tasty.  Not many people know of MBC. It's two brothers in Portland who only brew 4 different beers. I can't find any of it on tap, just in singles.This was super well balanced with a bit of a hop kick at the end.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2011)

*Support Clown Shoes!*

A friends brewery getting a little free advertising:

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/07/...e&utm_medium=dl&utm_campaign=offensive-labels


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> A friends brewery getting a little free advertising:
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/07/...e&utm_medium=dl&utm_campaign=offensive-labels



Wow.  Seems like a lot of fuss over nothing.


----------



## meff (Jul 8, 2011)

They also made it on WBZ Thursday night.  

I'm a Beer Advocate subscriber, but honestly, I'm not sure I'll renew, if any of us posted what she did on the forums the message would get nuked and we'd be probably put in time out.  But she is on the staff and the wife of one of the founders so its 'ok'.  

Yes she gets to have an opinion, but her post was an outright attack.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2011)

I think anything that spreads teh term "Tramp Stamp" more brodaly, thereby perhaps reducing the incidence of such stamps, is not a bad thing, in and of itself.

The important question, though, is if the beer is any good. PLease send a 12-pack of each style to me, adn I will be happy to perform the needed testing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> The important question, though, is if the beer is any good. PLease send a 12-pack of each style to me, adn I will be happy to perform the needed testing.



Yes, but you'll need to pick up your own next time you are in town. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Nov 9, 2011)

Long Trail Triple Bag.  Wooo hoo.  9.2%...of smooth Bliss.  

Anyone?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> Long Trail Triple Bag.  Wooo hoo.  9.2%...of smooth Bliss.
> 
> Anyone?



Good stuff


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> Long Trail Triple Bag.  Wooo hoo.  9.2%...of smooth Bliss.
> 
> Anyone?


Tried it, not a fan. Not smooth at all compared to Double. Triple gets rid of everything I like about Double just to bump the alcohol percent a little bit. Meh.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Good stuff





riverc0il said:


> Tried it, not a fan. Not smooth at all compared to Double. Triple gets rid of everything I like about Double just to bump the alcohol percent a little bit. Meh.



My bad. Didn't read closely. I've only had the double.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 9, 2011)

Always like the Bar Harbor Real Ale(when over there)...but local store had some of Otter Creek's Oktoberfest ~three weeks ago...apparently the truck hasn't returned(yearly surplus given name...y/n?)...thought it was nice.  Have seen but haven't tried Baxter canned yet...will.

Table Wine(white):
Local supermarket had _Berlinger_ PinotGrigio...~$5+..;-) = but pretty good for a general-purpose...


----------



## marcski (Nov 9, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Tried it, not a fan. Not smooth at all compared to Double. Triple gets rid of everything I like about Double just to bump the alcohol percent a little bit. Meh.



Well, it's not going to be quite as smooth as the double bag, which IMHO is perhsps the smoothest high alcohol beer out there), but for a 9+%'er....its quite smooth.  I think you can taste a dogfish 90 min....and really tell its high alcohol...not so much for the triple.  

How about the Founder's Centennial IPA, Steve? There is another pretty smooth 7.2% beer for ya.  My local store had their regular ipa I think 5.5 in growlers. Thst was quite good....my wife even enjoyed a couple.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Table Wine(white):
> Local supermarket had _Berlinger_ PinotGrigio...~$5+..;-) = but pretty good for a general-purpose...



Hey this is a beer thread! Keep that grape based stuff out of here! :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Nov 10, 2011)

Speaking of IPA's. Racer 5 from Bear Republic is outstanding IMHO.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 10, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Speaking of IPA's. Racer 5 from Bear Republic is outstanding IMHO.



Racer 5 is quite good (Mach 10 by Bear Republic is also good.  Little more potent than the Racer 5 though).  Baxter Brewing Stowaway is also an excellent and local IPA (to Maine atleast).    It is in cans, so it can fit quite nicely in a ski jacket.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 10, 2011)

soposkier said:


> Racer 5 is quite good (Mach 10 by Bear Republic is also good.  Little more potent than the Racer 5 though).  Baxter Brewing Stowaway is also an excellent and local IPA (to Maine atleast).



Agreed on both counts. (Can't speak to the Mach 10 as I can't find it around here)  Red Racer IPA is also a fantastic canned IPA.

For those who might be Mainers (or nearby neighbors) tonight begins Maine Beer Week.  There are A LOT of activities throughout the state.  I plan on getting introduced to as many new brews as possible.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Table Wine(white):
> Local supermarket had _Berlinger_ PinotGrigio...~$5+..;-) = but pretty good for a general-purpose...



Thread hijack   

Cheap Pinot Grigio is like PBR or making love in a canoe.   F'ing close to water.

Done properly, Pinot Gris (from Alsace) or the Italian Pinot Grigio can be excellent.   You have to prune and thin to get concentrated flavor in the grapes, harvest it when it's fully ripe, and let the must sit for a pretty long time to extract the flavor.   You can't over-filter it.   The bulk mass market stuff is machine harvested from high yield vineyards that don't thin the vines; and then machine processed in big stainless steel vats is lousy.

My go-to mid-price white these days is Caymus Conundrum.   Lots of fruit.   Plenty of flavor.   I stock up when I see it in the New Hampshire State Liquor Store for sub-$20.00.

If I'm buying a sub-$10 white, I tend to go with west coast Sauvignon Blanc.    Hess, from Washington State is pretty reliable.   All the big wineries have one and they're all drinkable.  The wines have a lot more flavor than a comparably priced Chardonnay.   I also like the Kiwi Sauvignon Blanc that has some green grape juice in it that gives it a citrus-y fresh taste.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone else notice Long Trail Triple Bag 4 packs showing up at their local packie?  Excellent.

I'm going up to VT for some brewery touring Saturday.  Can't wait.  Maybe some turns at KTon on Sunday if the snow-making gnomes do a good job.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Anyone else notice Long Trail Triple Bag 4 packs showing up at their local packie?  Excellent.
> 
> I'm going up to VT for some brewery touring Saturday.  Can't wait.  Maybe some turns at KTon on Sunday if the snow-making gnomes do a good job.



Yup!  IMHO that was just another of the brilliant descisions that the great folks at Long Trail have made these past few months! :beer:


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 16, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Anyone else notice Long Trail Triple Bag 4 packs showing up at their local packie?  Excellent.
> 
> I'm going up to VT for some brewery touring Saturday.  Can't wait.  Maybe some turns at KTon on Sunday if the snow-making gnomes do a good job.



If you get the chance try the Good Night Irene draft they have going. They only have a limited supply so don't hesitate.:beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 16, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> If you get the chance try the Good Night Irene draft they have going. They only have a limited supply so don't hesitate.:beer:



I don't think it is anything special. Had a couple last week. 

Give it a try for yourself. They are donating $ from the sale of it. Good cause.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 16, 2011)

marcski said:


> Well, it's not going to be quite as smooth as the double bag, which IMHO is perhsps the smoothest high alcohol beer out there), but for a 9+%'er....its quite smooth.  I think you can taste a dogfish 90 min....and really tell its high alcohol...not so much for the triple.
> 
> How about the Founder's Centennial IPA, Steve? There is another pretty smooth 7.2% beer for ya.  My local store had their regular ipa I think 5.5 in growlers. Thst was quite good....my wife even enjoyed a couple.


I wasn't expecting it to be nearly as smooth as the triple. But it also lost that rich dark fullness that made the Double Bag exceptional. It has significantly more bite than the Double Bag without contributing anything else positive besides a harsher bite and more alcohol content... but just barely. The Double is already 7.2% so I felt that it was an excessive jump in harshness for a minor jump in alcohol content. Dogfish 90... that is just a different experience. I'd rather have a Dogfish 90 than the Triple. I just don't think LT should have linked the Triple to the Double... really two very different experiences. Unlike say going from Dogfish 60 to 90... different but similar enough that the naming scheme seems appropriate. 

I don't require smoothness, I've had plenty of pretty harsh +10% aggressive beers. I just don't like when alcohol content and aggressiveness become the raison d'etre (another good beer) and supersede other important aspects.

Never seen a Founder's up here.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 16, 2011)

Dropped into the local beer bar tonight and had Stillwater Existent - it's a black IPA brewed by Stillwater Artisinal Ales in Maryland.

As you would imagine, beer poured dark with a nice tan head.  (poured from tap, not bottle) Unlike other black ipas I have had, this was not as hoppy and quite smooth. Decent amount of carbonation...smelled of coffee and a bit of cocoa.  Quite good. I'd drink it again if they still have it on tap.  

On Sunday they are doing a "harvest festival" dinner....8 courses WITH beer for $80.  All high-end brew and food, all inclusive. I would go if I were going to be in town.


----------



## marcski (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone try Ithica Brewing Co.'s Flower Power.  It is quite the hoppy experience.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Dropped into the local beer bar tonight and had Stillwater Existent - it's a black IPA brewed by Stillwater Artisinal Ales in Maryland.
> 
> As you would imagine, beer poured dark with a nice tan head.  (poured from tap, not bottle) Unlike other black ipas I have had, this was not as hoppy and quite smooth. Decent amount of carbonation...smelled of coffee and a bit of cocoa.  Quite good. I'd drink it again if they still have it on tap.



Sounds like a porter.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2011)

TERRIBLE BEER NEWS  Saw in a tweet that one The Alchemist WON'T be reopening after being flooded out by Irene -that stinks!


----------



## HD333 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sierra Nevada Celebration last night. Good stuff.


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2011)

I am thoroughly enjoying some "Zoe" from Maine Beer Co. out of Portland.  It is really tasty stuff!

http://www.mainebeercompany.com/Site/Our_Beer.html


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2011)

I happen to be one lucky bastard.  Check out my local beer market's current selection:

8)8):beer::beer::beer::beer::lol::blink::blink::blink:

http://www.beermenus.com/places/493-decicco-s-food-market


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 24, 2011)

Ommegang Aphrodite- tasty, like a lambic but not so sour or as tart. Raspberry and pear juice in a Belgian with grains of paradise.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Having a Long Trail Ale  after stacking a cord of wood. Why does beer taste so good after manual labor?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 27, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Having a Long Trail Ale  after stacking a cord of wood. Why does beer taste so good after manual labor?



It's pretty good before and during, too, truth be told.
But there is something special about the reward beer. Tastes like victory!


----------



## kickstand (Nov 27, 2011)

Iron Hill Brewery's porter - yummy.  They're releasing a vanilla porter tomorrow, but I won't be around long enough to fill the growler.


----------



## marcski (Dec 7, 2011)

I am thoroughly enjoying a growler of fresh Racer X from Bear Republic.  

A nice one indeed...much more well rounded than the Ithaca Beer Co.'s Flower Power, the last IPA I had.  That was all Hop.  No finish as my buddy described it.   Plus, IMO beer always tastes better fresh off the Tap.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 12, 2011)

Had a Sam Adams Red Tasman IPA. Tasty beer, not too hoppy as is so often teh wont of American IPAs. Hops were well ballanced by a little extra malt as would be expected from a red. Totally a session beer, if you could find enough to make up a session. 

Also had a Dogfish Head My Antonia pilsner. Really tasty. A little hoppier than I expected, but wasn't over-carbonated like many pilsners, and didn't give me teh beer bloat I generally fear from pilsners. Classic tasty DFH brew.

Also picked up a Namaste and a Hellhound On My Ale from DFH, and a Sam Adams Griffin's Bow barleywine.

Stew Leonard's beer store in Norwalk, for the win!


----------



## soposkier (Dec 12, 2011)

Had Jack Abbys "Hoponius Union" this weekend.  It is an india pale lager as opposed to a traditional IPA.  Very interesting in a goodway.  Had the lighter feel of a lager but still plenty of the hops and bitterness associated with an IPA.    Now i need to start trying more of their beers, did not realize they were out of Framingham.


----------



## Sky (Dec 31, 2011)

My son recently moved to Toronto.  He came home for Christmas and brought his new favorite beer...which is now one of MY favorites.

Creemore Springs Pilsner.  Not enough "O"s in smooth!  When I want to switch it up from Sam or Sierra Nevada....I used to go to Stella.  But this stuff is far and away a better beer.

I've also been turned on to Lagunitas (sp?)  My local liquor store carries it and when they were out of Dogfish Head 60....the lady recommended it, saying they can't keep it on the shelf.

In a side-by-side taste test, my son and I agree...the Lagunitas is a tad better.  

:>  I'll edit this post the next time I buy that beer to ensure proper spelling.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 3, 2012)

Had the Dogfish Head Hellhound. 1st "disappointing" beer I've had from them. I didn't read the label clearly, and when I tasted it I thought it was a little too hoppy. Then I read the front label that mentions lemon, and thought "Hmm, don't taste the lemon." Then I finished the beer, and read the label in hearnest- supposed to be super hoppy (100 IBUs), high alcohol (10.0%), but didn't quite get there, I thought.

Still, a tasty beer, just not what I expected (after the fact). Not remarkable in any meaningful way, regardless of expectaitons.


----------



## TobySki (Jan 9, 2012)

Saranac Chocolate Lager...found it in the "12 beers of winter" mix pack at Market Baskets. Very tasty!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2012)

Trader Joes 2011 Vintage Ale- very tasty. CLearly a Unibroue product with all the tastiness that entials. Pours darker than it drinks, nice crisp flavor with just a touch of malt balance. Lovely, as always. "Best By" date is December 2016!


----------



## meff (Jan 10, 2012)

Grab a few of those and age 'em


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 10, 2012)

meff said:


> Grab a few of those and age 'em



The rest of the case is in the basement. I've got 1 2009 and 2 2010s down there, too.
Some people have a wine cellar, I have a beer cellar. Only like 4 different beers down there, but hey, it's a start.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 10, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> The rest of the case is in the basement. I've got 1 2009 and 2 2010s down there, too.
> Some people have a wine cellar, I have a beer cellar. Only like 4 different beers down there, but hey, it's a start.



So, let me ask this - how long is it OK to age beers for?  And does the bottle need to be corked - as opposed to caps - for it to work properly.  Reason I ask is I had some OLD Sierra Nevada Bigfoot that I thought would age well.  When I cracked one open, it was flat and absolutely nasty.  I'm not a huge barley wine guy anyway, but I was hoping aging them might improve the taste to me.

I also have a Lawson's Finest Maple Nipple and a Rock Art Vermontster in the fridge that are a year or more.  I really don't want to ruin either one of them, especially the Lawson's.  Getting up to the MRV on a delivery day is akin to the planets aligning for me.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 10, 2012)

kickstand said:


> So, let me ask this - how long is it OK to age beers for?  And does the bottle need to be corked - as opposed to caps - for it to work properly.  Reason I ask is I had some OLD Sierra Nevada Bigfoot that I thought would age well.  When I cracked one open, it was flat and absolutely nasty.  I'm not a huge barley wine guy anyway, but I was hoping aging them might improve the taste to me.
> 
> I also have a Lawson's Finest Maple Nipple and a Rock Art Vermontster in the fridge that are a year or more.  I really don't want to ruin either one of them, especially the Lawson's.  Getting up to the MRV on a delivery day is akin to the planets aligning for me.



Depends on the beer and the cap style. The Alstrom brothers say it well:

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/store


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2012)

This came into the 18 tap rotation at Mount Snow's Station Taproom this past week.  







Smuttynose Scotch Ale.  Really suprised me with how much I enjoyed this beer, since Scotch Ale's usually aren't my thing.  A nice dark brown color, a wonderful scotch like aroma, and a very smooth, malty taste at first with a finish that is slightly hoppy and definatey oak/peat like finish highly reminiscent of a single malt scotch.  With an 8.2% ABV, it was a very worthy beer for me to sip and enjoy as I was watching some of the numerous fights during the Bruins-Cannucks game on Saturday afternoon!  :beer:


----------



## marcski (Jan 13, 2012)

Just opened a growler of Stone Double Bastard.


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2012)

Just had a Brooklyn Chocolate Stout and now I'm enjoying an Allagash Four, based on my server's recommendation. Nowhere near the same kind of beer, but not bad.


----------



## roark (Jan 14, 2012)

kickstand said:


> So, let me ask this - how long is it OK to age beers for?  And does the bottle need to be corked - as opposed to caps - for it to work properly.  Reason I ask is I had some OLD Sierra Nevada Bigfoot that I thought would age well.  When I cracked one open, it was flat and absolutely nasty.  I'm not a huge barley wine guy anyway, but I was hoping aging them might improve the taste to me.



Bigfoot is more like an IIPA on 'roids. Best young. That said I have 05-current. The 05 is not good at this point.

I have an imperial stout I made in the late 90's that was fantastic the last time I tried one 2 yrs ago. FWIW it was positively undrinkable for the first 5 years, if that gives you any idea of the kind of beer you'd want to age that long...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 15, 2012)

roark said:


> Bigfoot is more like an IIPA on 'roids. Best young. That said I have 05-current. The 05 is not good at this point.
> 
> I have an imperial stout I made in the late 90's that was fantastic the last time I tried one 2 yrs ago. FWIW it was positively undrinkable for the first 5 years, if that gives you any idea of the kind of beer you'd want to age that long...



Have you been to golden city brewery yet aka the second largest brewery in golden? I reccomend you try their beer.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 15, 2012)

Shackmeister Ale at Shake Shack in Westport- 2 for 1 special, couldn't resist. Tasty beer, went great with burgers, fries, and even chocolate custard.

And to top it off, I had a reason to care about football for a few minutes. Not who was playing or anything, but that it existed.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a Harviestoun Old Engine Oil last night. That was an interesting one. Pretty good! Described as "viscous, chocolatey, & roasty"--definitely a bit roasty/reminiscent of coffee, but not too much.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2012)

Stone More Brown than Black - A collaboration between the folks at Stone and the Brewmaster at The Alchemist! An IPA with 7.5% ABV -was apparently only 3 barrels were sent to New England and 1 ended up at Mount Snow's Station Taproom!  :beer:  Starts off nice and hoppy with a very smooth finish that lingers with a slight bitter, almost floral like taste similar to a Harpoon IPA to my taste buds!  Tasty enough that i'm about to order pint #2!


----------



## ski stef (Jan 23, 2012)

Hopzone..pretty good. At the bozeman brewery listening to some bluegrass


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2012)

severine said:


> Had a Harviestoun Old Engine Oil last night. That was an interesting one. Pretty good! Described as "viscous, chocolatey, & roasty"--definitely a bit roasty/reminiscent of coffee, but not too much.



Tasty, but you rarely need more than one, I find.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Tasty, but you rarely need more than one, I find.



You must be a lightweight.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2012)

severine said:


> You must be a lightweight.



It's the flavor, not the alcohol- more than a couple, and you can't taste anything else for a week. Tastes great, really filling!


----------



## marcski (Jan 24, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Hopzone..pretty good. At the bozeman brewery listening to some bluegrass



Sounds tasty.  The beer, Bozeman and the bluegrass.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> It's the flavor, not the alcohol- more than a couple, and you can't taste anything else for a week. Tastes great, really filling!



If I'm at a bar, I tend to mix it up anyway. Take advantage of the opportunity to try different brews with each order.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2012)

severine said:


> If I'm at a bar, I tend to mix it up anyway. Take advantage of the opportunity to try different brews with each order.



I'm with you- the worst part about bars with extensive selections is that perusing the list kills all conversation...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I'm with you- the worst part about bars with extensive selections is that perusing the list kills all conversation...



But after you on on your 3rd or 4th or 5th peruse of the list, very often the conversations end up getting quite entertaining, both at that moment, and over the next day or so when folks tell ask you "Do you remember what you said about....."  :lol:

I could be in for one of those nights tonight as I'll be in Boston, with one of my good dental school friends at a bar that has 30+ beers on tap! :lol:


----------



## Jeffs LexToy (Jan 26, 2012)

Had a 24 oz bottle of Long Trail Centennial Red last night that I got from the local Market Basket. 7.9% and real smooth!


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2012)

Heading out to the Hooker tap takeover at Backstage EDL so I can try their new Munson's Chocolate Stout.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya know after trying all the tans, lagers,pilsners,lights,stouts,reds,high alc content and Weiss, I decided, instead of paying upwards of 10 bucks a six to try low priced varieties.
I have only tried a few so far but one that has caught my taste is Ballantine Ale. It's light with a nice ale taste, cold crisp and clean, plus you get a word puzzle in every bottle cap. Not bad for about 5.25 a six.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2012)

At the tap takeover, I tried:

Hooker Munson's Chocolate Truffle Stout
Hooker Munich
Hooker Hop Meadow (IPA)
Hooker Liberator
Hooker Nor'Easter
Hooker Imperial Stout 

I have not had a Hooker I didn't like.  But the star of the night was the Munson's Chocolate Truffle Stout. YUM.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Ya know after trying all the tans, lagers,pilsners,lights,stouts,reds,high alc content and Weiss, I decided, instead of paying upwards of 10 bucks a six to try low priced varieties.
> I have only tried a few so far but one that has caught my taste is Ballantine Ale. It's light with a nice ale taste, cold crisp and clean, plus you get a word puzzle in every bottle cap. Not bad for about 5.25 a six.



Wow- Ballantine. Old school malt liquor there, before malt liquor was cool.

Trader Joe's cheap beers are usually pretty good as far as they go as well.


----------



## playoutside (Jan 27, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Stone More Brown than Black - A collaboration between the folks at Stone and the Brewmaster at The Alchemist! An IPA with 7.5% ABV -was apparently only 3 barrels were sent to New England and 1 ended up at Mount Snow's Station Taproom!  :beer: Starts off nice and hoppy with a very smooth finish that lingers with a slight bitter, almost floral like taste similar to a Harpoon IPA to my taste buds! Tasty enough that i'm about to order pint #2!


 

I picked up several bottles of this and have to agree it was quite good.  I need to find more.  I had to go to 3 stores to find any the first time around.  Hope they make some more!


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2012)

Just opened a growler of Sierra Nevada's Bigfoot.  Mmmmn, tasty and strong and a great deal at my local beer shop: $7.99 for a small growler...gives me about 2-3 nice glasses.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 28, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Wow- Ballantine. Old school malt liquor there, before malt liquor was cool.
> 
> Trader Joe's cheap beers are usually pretty good as far as they go as well.



Yeah, but it's not a Malt Liquor just an Ale. I figured why the hell not, lets try a few. I was pleasantly surprised. Our parents (or grandparents depending on your age) couldn't be wrong all the time. I have to try the Trader Joe's.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 3, 2012)

AH HAH!! Got A new one... I think... The guy at the liquor store just informed me of the new Sierrra Nevada Ruthless Rye.. He said he just got it in and that It's new for the spring. Got a six. Pretty good, subtly peppery... as the label describes..with a citrus flavor from whole - cone hops( the f___kin descriptions on some of these bottles) ... to create a complex ale for the tumultuous transition to spring. So far this season has been anything but that.I love their products for the most part. This is not a bad addition. Give it a whirl.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> AH HAH!! Got A new one... I think... The guy at the liquor store just informed me of the new Sierrra Nevada Ruthless Rye.. He said he just got it in and that It's new for the spring. Got a six. Pretty good, subtly peppery... as the label describes..with a citrus flavor from whole - cone hops( the f___kin descriptions on some of these bottles) ... to create a complex ale for the tumultuous transition to spring. So far this season has been anything but that.I love their products for the most part. This is not a bad addition. Give it a whirl.



They tapped a keg of this on Saturday at Mount Snow's StationTaproom on Saturday.  Very drinkable to my palate.  It was a very nice "filler" between the Harpoon 100 Barrel series Spruce Tip Ale and the BBC Drayman's Porter I had on either side of the SN  :beer:


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2012)

I do believe this is my favorite beer of all time.  Drink it if you can!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 25, 2012)

@Marcski - Zoe is delicious. Also one of my favorite beers. 

Picked up a six pack of Amber Road by Baxter Brewing.  It is their take on a Red Ale. For those who missed the post on Baxter, they are a small brewery out of Lewiston that only has 3 beers - The Stowaway IPA, Pamola Pale Ale, and Amber Road. (which is new)  All three are canned instead of bottled and pretty regularly available in any Maine store.  

The Amber Road is much better than I was expecting - it's hoppy for a red. Very drinkable but after two, I needed something different. Not as much bite as the Stowaway (which is one of my favorite IPA's) but significantly more flavorful than the Pamola. (which I found boring)


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> @Marcski - Zoe is delicious. Also one of my favorite beers.
> 
> Picked up a six pack of Amber Road by Baxter Brewing.  It is their take on a Red Ale. For those who missed the post on Baxter, they are a small brewery out of Lewiston that only has 3 beers - The Stowaway IPA, Pamola Pale Ale, and Amber Road. (which is new)  All three are canned instead of bottled and pretty regularly available in any Maine store.
> 
> The Amber Road is much better than I was expecting - it's hoppy for a red. Very drinkable but after two, I needed something different. Not as much bite as the Stowaway (which is one of my favorite IPA's) but significantly more flavorful than the Pamola. (which I found boring)



Nice, I will try and find Baxter down here and checkout the Stowaway and the Amber Red.

The Zoe (and Maine Beer Co. In general, I've had one other, the Mean Old Tom but I didn't like it as much, them again I am not a big stout fan) is quite hard to find down here.  Luckily there is a LBS with an incredible selection near me.  I had a few growlers when they had a keg of Zoe a few months ago and fell in love and they just got the 16.9 bottles in, which are quite pricey I may add!  But so yum!


----------



## HD333 (Feb 26, 2012)

Had a Stone Smoked Porter last night,  real good.


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2012)

Just poured my 2nd glass of a growler of Clown Shoes, Super Hero IPA.  Very tasty.  Full-bodied yet not overpowering. A respectable 7.2% I think.  LBS has had a keg for growlers for almost 2 weeks.  I've already had 2 growlers and filled another 2 this evening.  Also picked up another couple of bottles of that Maine Beer Co. Zoe. and a Sixpoint IPA, which is on the mellower side, but good for a weekday night.


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2012)

Ten Penny Ale from Olde Burnside Brewing Company in East Hartford. Forgot about that growler in the fridge. Now that I've found it, it won't last long!


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2012)

Troeggs Nugget Nectar.    Really good out of a growler I had in the fridge for a week.  

Fruity bouquet.  Smooth on the tongue with a nice hoppy finish.

Extremely drinkable at 7.5%.  I'm on the 2nd pint of a 3 pint growler.  Starting to feel a nice head.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 12, 2012)

Coors banquet and some wings. 5%, smooth drinking, crisp, clean finish. Fucking delicious!!!!


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Coors banquet and some wings. 5%, smooth drinking, crisp, clean finish. Fucking delicious!!!!



Yeah, but you probably skied today.  Anything tastes fucking delicious after skiing!  .


----------



## stek (Mar 14, 2012)

Grab some Yuengling and Jack D


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2012)

In the same glass?

Where do you find Yuengling in new england? I can't recall if I've ever seen it in MA. Althought I might not have been looking.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2012)

I find my Yuengling in my neighbors fridge, his inlaws live in PA and he always hauls some back.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> Where do you find Yuengling in new england? I can't recall if I've ever seen it in MA. Althought I might not have been looking.



You can't.  Either NY or NJ is the furthest northeast you'll find it.  My father in law lives in PA, so I grab some every time we go down.  I think I still have a case in the garage somewhere.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Berry Lemonade.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 4, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Berry Lemonade.



That does not seem appetizing.  If I want alcoholic lemonade id much rather just dump vodka in it..


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm also not a big fan of fruity beer. 

I'm overdue to brew a new batch. I have to run out at lunch, maybe I'll swing by Strange Brew in Marlboro and pick up some supplies.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2012)

soposkier said:


> That does not seem appetizing.  If I want alcoholic lemonade id much rather just dump vodka in it..



It's delicious. Summer Shandy is a great breakfast beer. I have over two cases of it (saving it for a heat wave). I prefer Blackbeary Wheat over Berry Weiss but it works well with this combo.   I love fruit/wheat beers. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of wheat or berried beers either.  Just me though.  It's all good.

Anybody ever have Peeper's Ale out of Maine Beer Co.?  Picked up a couple of growlers of it this weekend.  And, my LBS also got another keg of the Nugget Nectar so I picked up a big growler of that as well.  And then somekind of a nut-brown.  And of course, a few six's of my staple, goto brew, Long Trails' Double Bag.  I spent over $100 on beer and ice cream Saturday!  .


----------



## kickstand (Apr 4, 2012)

Great Divide Yeti Imperial Stout

http://www.greatdivide.com/#/beer

Good stuff right there.  The 9.5% would definitely explain why I was feeling a little loopy after about a pint.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2012)

marcski said:


> I'm not a big fan of wheat or berried beers either.  Just me though.  It's all good.
> 
> Anybody ever have Peeper's Ale out of Maine Beer Co.?  Picked up a couple of growlers of it this weekend.  And, my LBS also got another keg of the Nugget Nectar so I picked up a big growler of that as well.  And then somekind of a nut-brown.  And of course, a few six's of my staple, goto brew, Long Trails' Double Bag.  I spent over $100 on beer and ice cream Saturday!  .



I drank my last Nugget Nectar last night.  I went to a different liquor store yesterday and to my surprise they had 3 boxes of Triple Bag left.   Mine now 8)


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> I drank my last Nugget Nectar last night.  I went to a different liquor store yesterday and to my surprise they had 3 boxes of Triple Bag left.   Mine now 8)



Nice.  13.99 a six pack for the nugget nectar near me.  That's pricey IMHO.  Growlers were 9.99 for a 32z and 17.99 for a 64z.).  Nothing like fresh draught beer!

And, while I do enjoy the triple Bag, I think I kind of agree with Rivercoil now (we had a brief discussion pages back in this thread) that it loses the smoothness that makes the doublebag so enjoyable and easy to drink (esp for a 7.2%er).


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 4, 2012)

Wagon Ryed, Wynkoop Brewery, Denver
Nice beer- deep deep red, slight hippy tang and a hunt of chocolate malt. Session beer. I'm at the Ghost Plate in Denver, with a couple dozen taps. Could be a long night...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 4, 2012)

Wynkoop Railyard Ale. Light amber, low hope, slightly sweet. Interesting peachy taste in the black, kind of like a Magic Hat No. 9.
Tasty. 

Also tasted the Cowtown Milk Stout by Wynkoop- quite sweet, caramely, not a good next beer from the Wagon Ryed.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 4, 2012)

marcski said:


> Anybody ever have Peeper's Ale out of Maine Beer Co.?  Picked up a couple of growlers of it this weekend.



Yup. I like it. I think I prefer Zoe but the couple times I've had it, it was quite good. They did a beer tasting a month ago at the local store and it was all Maine brews.  Maine Beer Company is pretty spot on.  They brew an IPA that I haven't seen at all. (Lunch IPA)  


While in Mass this weekend, I stopped by a corner store that advertised "Largest Craft Beer Selection in the Area". Sure enough, their selection was awesome. I found 3 different brews by Lagunitas that I was DYING to try.  Ended up with their IPA which is one of my top 5 favorite IPA's. Sadly, they don't distribute in Maine.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Wagon Ryed, Wynkoop Brewery, Denver
> Nice beer- deep deep red, slight hippy tang and a hunt of chocolate malt. Session beer. I'm at the Ghost Plate in Denver, with a couple dozen taps. Could be a long night...





ctenidae said:


> Wynkoop Railyard Ale. Light amber, low hope, slightly sweet. Interesting peachy taste in the black, kind of like a Magic Hat No. 9.
> Tasty.
> 
> Also tasted the Cowtown Milk Stout by Wynkoop- quite sweet, caramely, not a good next beer from the Wagon Ryed.



Actually doing any skiing out there?


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Yup. I like it. I think I prefer Zoe but the couple times I've had it, it was quite good. They did a beer tasting a month ago at the local store and it was all Maine brews.  Maine Beer Company is pretty spot on.  They brew an IPA that I haven't seen at all. (Lunch IPA)



You mean this?:






Very tasty, but IMHO, not as special as the Zoe.  The Zoe could very well be my favorite beer.  



BackLoafRiver said:


> While in Mass this weekend, I stopped by a corner store that advertised "Largest Craft Beer Selection in the Area". Sure enough, their selection was awesome. I found 3 different brews by Lagunitas that I was DYING to try.  Ended up with their IPA which is one of my top 5 favorite IPA's. Sadly, they don't distribute in Maine.



I, Too, am a big fan of the Lagunitas IPA.  Definitely one of my favorite IPA's, along with the RacerX and some others.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 10, 2012)

Got a 12 of Session Lager. Perfect name, not a bad beer- maybe a bit too sweet. Cool stubby bottle, and Rock Paper Scissors in the cap.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 10, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Got a 12 of Session Lager. Perfect name, not a bad beer- maybe a bit too sweet. Cool stubby bottle, and Rock Paper Scissors in the cap.



Ive been tempted to buy that the last few times in the liquor store, but usually decide to go with the standbys I know I will like.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2012)

Had a Heavy Seas Loose Cannon with lunch today.  A pretty tasty IPA.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/898/25755


----------



## soposkier (Apr 11, 2012)

marcski said:


> Had a Heavy Seas Loose Cannon with lunch today.  A pretty tasty IPA.
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/898/25755



They make a pretty good mix 12 pack, including loose cannon. All of the beers are over 7%.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 13, 2012)

marcski said:


> You mean this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I returned a bunch of bottles, 6 of 'em were  Lagunitas IPA, and picked up a big bottle of Bear Republic Racer 5, for a grand total of -11¢   I'll keep looking for RacerX, but Racer 5 did not let me down...


----------



## marcski (Apr 14, 2012)

Just opened another 64z growler of the nugget nectar.  Definitely a really tasty, drinkable IPA. I've got to refill my growlers tomorrow!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2012)

Had a Unibroue 17 (17th anniversary ale) on Satruday. Not sure if it had skunked (cork was stuck in teh bottle, had to break teh top off adn use a corkscrew, but other than that the cork was fine), but it seriously didn't taste any different from some of my less succesful batches of homebrew. I was surprised and dissapopinted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2012)

*“A keg is nothing but a big can.’’*

http://www.boston.com/business/arti...aft_brewers_start_canning_their_beers/?page=1

Canning beer is taking off in NE.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.boston.com/business/arti...aft_brewers_start_canning_their_beers/?page=1
> 
> Canning beer is taking off in NE.



Considering that an 18 pack suitcase cooler full of cans fits SO much better in the basket of a golfcart that a traditional cooler for bottles,  I'm TOTALLY thrilled with this trend to put more micro's in cans!    :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Apr 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.boston.com/business/arti...aft_brewers_start_canning_their_beers/?page=1
> 
> Canning beer is taking off in NE.



Love it. Picked up a 12 of SNPA in cans this past weekend.  Cans fit so much better into an active lifestyle,  boats, bikes,  hikes.


----------



## marcski (Apr 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.boston.com/business/arti...aft_brewers_start_canning_their_beers/?page=1
> 
> Canning beer is taking off in NE.





drjeff said:


> Considering that an 18 pack suitcase cooler full of cans fits SO much better in the basket of a golfcart that a traditional cooler for bottles,  I'm TOTALLY thrilled with this trend to put more micro's in cans!    :beer:





HD333 said:


> Love it. Picked up a 12 of SNPA in cans this past weekend.  Cans fit so much better into an active lifestyle,  boats, bikes,  hikes.



It's apparently better for the beer too, totally cuts out the light.   Definitely a trend I've seen in my LBS as well the last year.


----------



## severine (Apr 18, 2012)

marcski said:


> It's apparently better for the beer too, totally cuts out the light.   Definitely a trend I've seen in my LBS as well the last year.



I read that and was  - why would canning be a big deal at your *L*ocal *B*ike *S*hop? :dunce:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2012)

severine said:


> I read that and was  - why would canning be a big deal at your *L*ocal *B*ike *S*hop? :dunce:



Seriously- those guys tend to drink cheap gunge that's been sold in cans forever, anyway.


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2012)

severine said:


> I read that and was  - why would canning be a big deal at your *L*ocal *B*ike *S*hop? :dunce:





ctenidae said:


> Seriously- those guys tend to drink cheap gunge that's been sold in cans forever, anyway.



I bring my Local Bike Shop guys a nice cold six pack of something tasty (usually in bottles) every once in a while as a surprise gift.  That's just the way I roll.  .

But, the Local Beer Shop has been stocking more and more canned microbeers as they've been coming out.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2012)

Broke into the 2nd to last growler of Troegs Nugget Nectar. LBS tapped the last 1/2 keg they can get this season.  I'm sure you can find them in bottles still.  

The nugget nectar is a really good beer.  And, it is especially good to wash down a safety mtg.


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2012)

My buddy owns a few restaurants and maintains a very nice and tasty beer selection in his places.  So, he knows I'm a big fan of the Maine Beer Co., Zoe, which is very hard to find.  But, his wholesale distributor got a few cases and he ordered one for me! Psych.  I'll get it Wednesday or Thursday.  Comes to about 4.25/16.6 oz.  bottle.   Pretty damn good, considering my LBS has it for 7.99/per.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2012)

I made a trip the beer Mecca that is Yankee Spirits in Sturbridge, MA yesterday to pick up some craft brew bomber bottles as a birthday/new outdoor kitchen + firepit gift for my brother.  And in browsing through the selection I happened upon what might in theory be my dream beer, Rogue's new limited release Voodoo Donut.  I was initially drawn to check it out by it's can't miss bright pink bottle.  Then when I read the description, I was suddenly putting a few into my shopping cart.  It's a 5.6% ABV *MAPLE BACON* Ale!!!  







As i'm in my final few hardcore training days for this weekend Tough Mudder at Mount Snow, I've yet to do more than just look at the bottle and think of what it will taste like after I finish Tough Mudder this Saturday.  A "trip report" will follow for sure!  :beer:


----------



## soposkier (May 1, 2012)

http://blogs.laweekly.com/squidink/2012/04/miller_lite_punch_top_can.php

Now easier to pour!  (after reading further I guess this is nothing new, but that a lot of beer cans had this ability in the '70s, predating me)

If they really want to make shotgunning easier I say put one on the side of the can and market exclusively to college students.  If i was trying to decide what cheap beer to buy amongst keystone, busch, etc... id probably go with the one that had a prepunched hole.


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2012)

Anyone want to pick the target demographic there?


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Anyone want to pick the target demographic there?



The lead judges for the Great American Brewer's Festival?? 

The members of The Augusta National Golf Club??

The members of the Ferrari Owners Club of America??

The United States Table Tennis Association??


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2012)

soposkier said:


> http://blogs.laweekly.com/squidink/2012/04/miller_lite_punch_top_can.php
> 
> Now easier to pour!  (after reading further I guess this is nothing new, but that a lot of beer cans had this ability in the '70s, predating me)
> 
> If they really want to make shotgunning easier I say put one on the side of the can and market exclusively to college students.  If i was trying to decide what cheap beer to buy amongst keystone, busch, etc... id probably go with the one that had a prepunched hole.



Why don't they try and make it taste good so you could savor the flavor rather than shotgun it?


----------



## severine (May 1, 2012)

drjeff said:


>


I need to find some of this!


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2012)

severine said:


> I need to find some of this!



HA!  I thought of you and your Bacon thread(s?), when I read Jeff's post yesterday!


----------



## skidmarks (May 2, 2012)

*Heady Topper*

Now that I'm back and forth to VT, I've been enjoying Heady Topper from the Alchemist Cannery/Brewery in Waterbury. This beer is a very very very hoppy IPA. It's hard to find but well worth the effort!


----------



## soposkier (May 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> Why don't they try and make it taste good so you could savor the flavor rather than shotgun it?



Because shotgunning beer is fun. 

 There are plenty of good beers to buy and savor.  On that note bought some heady topper in MA last week, last one of the one case the liquor store got.  I must say it lived up to all the hype and more.


----------



## skidmarks (May 3, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Because shotgunning beer is fun.
> 
> There are plenty of good beers to buy and savor.  On that note bought some heady topper in MA last week, last one of the one case the liquor store got.  I must say it lived up to all the hype and more.



Where in MA can you get the heady topper??


----------



## soposkier (May 3, 2012)

Stores got a shipment a week or two ago.  But I think most places only got one case, maybe two, so its probably all gone by now.


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2012)

Picked up the case of Zoe's last night from my buddy.  Had them in the fridge over night.  It is just delicious.  It truly is, as the label states, a Happy, Hoppy, Amber Ale.  Mmmn, Mmmmn!  Ended up being $5.25/16.9 oz bottle.....and that's wholesale! Pricey, but it is definitely worth it.  Could very well be my favorite.  Definitely top 3.


----------



## soposkier (May 4, 2012)

marcski said:


> Picked up the case of Zoe's last night from my buddy.  Had them in the fridge over night.  It is just delicious.  It truly is, as the label states, a Happy, Hoppy, Amber Ale.  Mmmn, Mmmmn!  Ended up being $5.25/16.9 oz bottle.....and that's wholesale! Pricey, but it is definitely worth it.  Could very well be my favorite.  Definitely top 3.



Have you tried Lunch?  Not sure which one I like better, don't buy them enough due to the price, but like you said definitly worth it.

Also just picked up a 4-Pack of Sierra Nevada Torpedo pounders, might have to become the go to hiking beer.


----------



## marcski (May 4, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Have you tried Lunch?  Not sure which one I like better, don't buy them enough due to the price, but like you said definitly worth it.
> 
> Also just picked up a 4-Pack of Sierra Nevada Torpedo pounders, might have to become the go to hiking beer.



I have had the Lunch.  I like the lunch better than the Peeper's Ale.  But, IMHO, I like the Zoe better than the Lunch.


----------



## severine (May 4, 2012)

Alas, no Rogue Voodoo Doughnut at Valley Spirits. But I did pick up some Brewnette Beaver (Beaver Beer Company) and Doggie Style (Flying Dog).


----------



## kickstand (May 4, 2012)

marcski said:


> I have had the Lunch.  I like the lunch better than the Peeper's Ale.  But, IMHO, I like the Zoe better than the Lunch.



I just picked up a Peeper and a Mean Old Tom.  That was all the beer store had for Maine Brewing.  Was hoping they had some Heady Topper, but no luck.  Never had it before.


----------



## marcski (May 4, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I just picked up a Peeper and a Mean Old Tom.  That was all the beer store had for Maine Brewing.  Was hoping they had some Heady Topper, but no luck.  Never had it before.



Let us (me) know how you like them.  

I'm definitely interested in trying the heady topper.  I'm going to look next time I'm at the LBS.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I made a trip the beer Mecca that is Yankee Spirits in Sturbridge, MA yesterday to pick up some craft brew bomber bottles as a birthday/new outdoor kitchen + firepit gift for my brother.  And in browsing through the selection I happened upon what might in theory be my dream beer, Rogue's new limited release Voodoo Donut.  I was initially drawn to check it out by it's can't miss bright pink bottle.  Then when I read the description, I was suddenly putting a few into my shopping cart.  It's a 5.6% ABV *MAPLE BACON* Ale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My TR:

Upon opening that big pink bottle the pour is medium amber and clear with an average amount of head.  The aroma had me thinking breakfast.  Definite maple, definite smoky/bacon smell.  This really got my taste buds excited!!

The taste,  kind of a let down to be honest with you after how good the aroma was.  My taste buds could detect some maple and definitely had some smoke with a moderate hoppy finish.  My 1st taste impression was something along the lines of a Sam Adams Boston Lager with a mild smoky finish.  I had no problems finshing it,  and would likely buy another pink bottle if I happen to come across it again.  Overall I'd give it a "B"  - above average and quite acceptable,  but there just seemed like there was more potential for something better than the end result


----------



## kickstand (May 12, 2012)

marcski said:


> Let us (me) know how you like them.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in trying the heady topper.  I'm going to look next time I'm at the LBS.



Drinking the Peeper right now.  Was amazed at how the smell of the hops jumped out of the bottle when I opened it.  Not as heavy as I expected but it's very hoppy.  Tasty brew.  I'd get it again.


----------



## HD333 (May 16, 2012)

A friend gave me a sixer of 16oz Narraganset Summers, not bad, good session beer it is only 4.25% so you can have a few. 
With the weather looking good for the weekend anyone have any summer beer suggestions?


----------



## kickstand (May 16, 2012)

Just remembered - I'll be on a small road trip this Thursday and swinging by my buddy's place to pick up  the stash of Lawson's Finest he has for me.  Looking at the photo, it looks like I have:

Double Sunshine IPA
Big Hapi
Triple Play IPA
Fayston Maple Imperial Stout
Permagrin Rye
Maple Tripple - not sure which year and which barrel it was aged in

I cannot wait.  These things are like to gold to those of us who don't frequent the MRV.


----------



## HD333 (May 16, 2012)

Guinness draught in the bottles.....keep it in the bottle or use a glass?


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Guinness draught in the bottles.....keep it in the bottle or use a glass?



Gotta pour it into a glass if for no other reason than that you get to watch that glorious display of bubbles mooving downward that is so classically Guinness! :beer:


----------



## severine (May 16, 2012)

Doing it Doggie Style tonight...
View attachment 5145


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2012)

I know I did a TR on this brew back in March when they tapped a keg of it up in the Station Taproom at Mount Snow during the Stations last weekend of operation this past season,  but Ayinger Brau Weisse is totally going to be my summer beer this year! 






This to my taste buds is what a summer wheat beer is all about!  Nice semi cloudy medium yellow color, smallish head on the pour.  Nice floral aroma inside of the glass.  A clean, crisp first taste that has a mild/moderate spicey/citrusy finish.  Works quite well to me with a wedge of lemon being my preference slightly over a wedge of orange. And at 5.1% ABV it has a bit higher alcohol content than many summer brews. Plus at about $3.50 for a 750ml bottle at a couple of my better stocked local package stores its quite reasonable for what it brings!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2012)

While I appreciate a good brew, I don't get quite as hyped up about beer as most of you guys.  

That said, I was freakin' STOKED to see Long Trail announce that they are introducing both Long Trail Ale and Blackberry Wheat in a can format.

Cans are definitely the superior format for away from the home (or restaurant/bar) imbibing.  Nice to see the Craft Brewers starting to produce their products in cans.


----------



## buellski (May 17, 2012)

I still miss Catamount


----------



## HD333 (May 17, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> While I appreciate a good brew, I don't get quite as hyped up about beer as most of you guys.
> 
> That said, I was freakin' STOKED to see Long Trail announce that they are introducing both Long Trail Ale and Blackberry Wheat in a can format.
> 
> Cans are definitely the superior format for away from the home (or restaurant/bar) imbibing.  Nice to see the Craft Brewers starting to produce their products in cans.


Long Trail in cans = AWESOME. Love this trend.


----------



## vdk03 (May 17, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> While I appreciate a good brew, I don't get quite as hyped up about beer as most of you guys.
> 
> That said, I was freakin' STOKED to see Long Trail announce that they are introducing both Long Trail Ale and Blackberry Wheat in a can format.
> 
> Cans are definitely the superior format for away from the home (or restaurant/bar) imbibing.  Nice to see the Craft Brewers starting to produce their products in cans.



I saw this the other day as well and was pumped. Maybe those cans will get distributed a little farther west. I'm down to one Long Trail left from the stock we brought out here with us in December. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## meff (May 17, 2012)

You are out in the center of craft beer, while I like Long Trail there are a lot of amazing options out there!

It is cool to see cans taking off, so much easier to bring with you, even for tailgating and the such.


----------



## ctenidae (May 18, 2012)

+1 for Ayinger. Fan of all their products.


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2012)

I don't know what it is, I just can't get into wheat beers.  Flavored or otherwise.


----------



## marcski (May 19, 2012)

Had a growler of Ballast Point Sculpin IPA.  It was quite tasty....got really good reviews but I think there are better ones. (ie. RacerX, Laguinitas, Troegs scratch #55, which I had last week and was delicious, to name a few).


----------



## marcski (May 23, 2012)

Just opened my first can of the Heady Topper!  I stopped by my buddy's restaurant for lunch...and he just ordered a case of the Toppers, not even on his beer menu yet, but I stole one...had it on ice this afternoon and just opened it up for a nice afternoon cocktail.  

Really tasty!  Very hoppy and fruity, yet not overly bitter.  

Edit:  Now, I am about 2/3 of the way done with the can.  It is becoming almost sweet on the tongue.  Pretty easy to drink although it is full bodied and a bit on the filling side..but really, really good.


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2012)

Not so much a beer TR as much as a beer lover's PSA that pertains to anyone skiing/riding or just visiting the general Magic/Stratton area! I read a few weeks ago about a new beer/wine/VT Cheese products etc store, called Mueleman's Craft Draughts in Rawsonville essentially at the junction of rte's 100 and 30.  I was on my way with my family yesterday from Bromley down to visit Glenn and his wife for dinner, some quad riding, some fireworks and my kids playing for hours in the stream behind Glenn's house. Knowing that even fully iced, the whimpy soft sided travel cooler my family transports food to/from VT wouldn't stand up to keeping beer cold for the 5 or so hours in 80ish degree heat while we were at the Bromley Adventure Park yesterday, I figured this would be a great chance to check it out, and it didn't dissapoint! While the store is small, what it lacks in quantity it more than makes up in quality! You just can't beat walking in the door and behind the cash register is 2 kegs tapped to fill growlers! A quick growler of Trapp Vienna Lager. And one of Goose Island IPA (The 2 tapped kegs yesterday )that and I was off eith the owner to the couple coolers  to see what else was thete! The 1st thing I see, BOOM! 4 packs of Heady Topper from The Alchemist  Which I then added Bomber bottles of Harpoon's 100 Barrel Ginger Wheat beer and my new summer favorite,  Ayinger Brau Weise! With the family anxiously waiting to get to Glenn's I had to leave,! A very worthy beer addition to South Central VT indeed!! :beer: but i'm going back soon and often


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

I brewed some Alt Bier last week! Will be ready to bottle in about another week. Yay!


----------



## marcski (May 29, 2012)

Had some Swamp Head Big Nose IPA and Seadog IPA over the weekend down in Disney.  Also a Rogue Dead Guy Ale.  I searched every bar and eatery within a 5-10 min walk of my room.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 29, 2012)

I was in Waterbury, VT on Saturday and stopped by The Alchemist cannery.  I almost cried when I found out they were sold out of Heady Topper until Monday.   I did get a 12 pack of Otter Creek Summer Ale which was only OK for a summer beer.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> I was in Waterbury, VT on Saturday and stopped by The Alchemist cannery.  I almost cried when I found out they were sold out of Heady Topper until Monday.   I did get a 12 pack of Otter Creek Summer Ale which was only OK for a summer beer.



I tried one of those on tap on Sunday when I was at Bromley and had switched from "active parent on the alpine slides" mode to just "parent sitting on the benches watching their kids on the waterslides" mode 

I agree with you.  OK for a summer beer.  Not going to rush out and buy that for my beer fridge anytime soon though


----------



## legalskier (May 30, 2012)

New iPad beer app-


----------



## marcski (Jun 2, 2012)

Bought a couple of growler's of Oscar Blue's Deviant Dales IPA out of CO.  Absolutely delicious!!

Also picked up growlers of Shipyard Monkey Fist IPA )out of ME) and a Wildemann's (out of MD) Farmhouse IPA.


----------



## marcski (Jun 4, 2012)

The Deviant Dales was so good....IMHO, a top 5 IPA!!  I went back to the LBS with 2 more growlers but of course the keg kicked while he was filling the 2nd.  So, I picked up an Ithica Beer Co. Flower Power and one of the Deviant Dales.  Can't wait to drink it!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 4, 2012)

Brooklyn Brewing Summer Ale in cans made for a good boat beer yesterday


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

Will be bottling my Alt Bier today. Should be ready to drink a few days after my son is born :beer:


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2012)

Had a growler of the Shipyard's Monkey Fist IPA.  Quite tasty.  Reasonably priced at about 11.99 for a 64 oz. growler.

But, I'm still groovin' on the Oskar Blue's Deviant Dales.  14.99 for a 4 pack of the 16 oz cans.  I had 2 cans tonight.  It's also been featured on tap at a few pubs around my area.  It's really hard to find the Heady Topper in my neck of the woods.  Those are probably my 2 fav's at the moment....with Bear Republic's Racer X in 3rd. (It's been a while since I had the racer x, i need a taste of that soon.).


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

A little frustrated. Almost all the beer I made is somewhat flat. I'm not sure if I did something wrong? Alternatively I have only tried the grolsch style bottle and I haven't changed the rubber stoppers on them and this is the 4th batch. Are they shot by now? Maybe it just isn't sealing and letting out the carbonation.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> A little frustrated. Almost all the beer I made is somewhat flat. I'm not sure if I did something wrong? Alternatively I have only tried the grolsch style bottle and I haven't changed the rubber stoppers on them and this is the 4th batch. Are they shot by now? Maybe it just isn't sealing and letting out the carbonation.



Could be the seals- they do wear out, though wouldn't expect it to be after 4 runs. Most likely causes are often dead yeast or not enough priming sugar, though you'd generally expect that to be a widespread problem. One way tyou can get only some bottles carbonated is if your priming sugar didn't get mixed in well- have had that happen where all the sugar went into the first few bottles.

Put 1/4 cup of vinegar and 2 tablespoons of baking soda in each bottle, cap, and leave in the sun. Preferabbly behind a Perspex shield. If you're happy you had the shield, you'll know the seals were good.


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2012)

Sierra Nevada Souther Hemisphere Hop Ale:
The hops are flown in and brewed within a week from being picked in New Zealand. 

Pours a light copper color.  It's an ale, not an IPA, which Is definitely my favorite style of beer.  But, 2nd I enjoy good ales.  This is a bit similar in body to a Sam, but hoppier, yet still with a nice malt finish.  I feel quite nice after a 32 oz growler, which I might add was only $7.99. 

I am going to go for a Deviant Dale in a can to finish off my night.  .  (My local beer store has them @ 14.99/4-pack of tall-boys.  I am hard pressed to find a better pint anywhere for $3.50!).


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks c-ten, I opened up a larger bottle (1L) with the Grolsch style caps so I'm guessing I have a few bad bottles. The seals do look kinda worn out, the line from the compression is really obvious. The one that was carbonated appropriately was really good!


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Thanks c-ten, I opened up a larger bottle (1L) with the Grolsch style caps so I'm guessing I have a few bad bottles. The seals do look kinda worn out, the line from the compression is really obvious. The one that was carbonated appropriately was really good!



The 32 oz growlers I have are essentially 2x grolsch bottles.  The caps do go bad somewhat frequently and the LBS keeps additional caps for that reason.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I guess this has some potential for "News of the Weird".  My first Guiness last week:roll:....really liked it.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 21, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Well I guess this has some potential for "News of the Weird". My first Guiness last week:roll:....really liked it.



Mmmm, Guinness! Easily one of my all time favorites!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2012)

Magic Hat Elder Betty - their special summer offering this year -- labeled as a Weisse Beer flavored without Blueberries with a 5.5% ABV - Pours as a medium amber, clear beer with a mild amount of head - the aroma definately is of blueberries - first taste is of mild hops that for me atleast was less than the amber color had me thinking it would be and the hops flavor lingered for a little bit before the blueberry flavor/sweetness kicked in at the finish.  All in all a solid summer offering from Magic Hat that had me quite happy while sitting in my chairlift bench seat on my patio on a summer evening!  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> A little frustrated. Almost all the beer I made is somewhat flat. I'm not sure if I did something wrong? Alternatively I have only tried the grolsch style bottle and I haven't changed the rubber stoppers on them and this is the 4th batch. Are they shot by now? Maybe it just isn't sealing and letting out the carbonation.



What did you try to brew?  I've got my first homebrew fermenting.  Bottling next weekend.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Magic Hat Elder Betty - their special summer offering this year -- labeled as a Weisse Beer flavored without Blueberries with a 5.5% ABV - Pours as a medium amber, clear beer with a mild amount of head - the aroma definately is of blueberries - first taste is of mild hops that for me atleast was less than the amber color had me thinking it would be and the hops flavor lingered for a little bit before the blueberry flavor/sweetness kicked in at the finish.  All in all a solid summer offering from Magic Hat that had me quite happy while sitting in my chairlift bench seat on my patio on a summer evening!  :beer:



Dam!  I passed on that this weekend for a camping trip. Sounds like I should have rolled the dice. Went with Harpoon Summer and Long Trail in cans so all was not lost. 

Enjoyed a can of Harpoon at the summit of Gunstock after a nice hike (found some potential stashes on the way up, if I can remember the entrances come winter)


----------



## jaja111 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just spent a week on Mount Desert Island in Maine. Found a new favorite in Peak Brewing's 12 pack sampler. I especially liked their summer ale which resembled a hop tea lawnmower beer, full of Amarillos. This excellent Portland beer was not to be replaced until the end of the week, leaving poor substitutes that were still new to me. Geary's - I'll pass. Its not bad, but not at all good either. A 12 pack of their "pale ale" should have had the quotation marks around "pale ale". Shipyard brewing - garbage. All of its brews taste like they have corn syrup in them. Its sad to see more bad micro / macro brews being made out there. 

Honorable mention for Madison Brewing Co.'s Pale Ale in Bennington, VT on the way home. Wicked hoppy goodness closer to an IPA than a straight pale, but dryhopped with Cascades for a good hit of citrus flowers. Bit too much body though, maybe maltodextrin?


----------



## soposkier (Jun 25, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Just spent a week on Mount Desert Island in Maine. Found a new favorite in Peak Brewing's 12 pack sampler. I especially liked their summer ale which resembled a hop tea lawnmower beer, full of Amarillos. This excellent Portland beer was not to be replaced until the end of the week, leaving poor substitutes that were still new to me. Geary's - I'll pass. Its not bad, but not at all good either. A 12 pack of their "pale ale" should have had the quotation marks around "pale ale". Shipyard brewing - garbage. All of its brews taste like they have corn syrup in them. Its sad to see more bad micro / macro brews being made out there.
> 
> Honorable mention for Madison Brewing Co.'s Pale Ale in Bennington, VT on the way home. Wicked hoppy goodness closer to an IPA than a straight pale, but dryhopped with Cascades for a good hit of citrus flowers. Bit too much body though, maybe maltodextrin?



Gearys and Shipyard both are both ringwood style breweries, which definitely do produce a different tasting beer. Id agree though that some of shipyards stuff is very mediocore, although Ill take an Old Thumper anyday.  Id give Gearys HSA and London Porter a second shot though (if you didnt have them already), those two beers might change your opinion.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 27, 2012)

Cat Cora pale ale, made by Sierra Nevada- pretty tasty, as would be expected from Sierra Nevada.


----------



## marcski (Jul 6, 2012)

The LBS had a keg of the Deviant Dale's.  Definitely one of my top 3 IPA's.  So, I picked up 2 growler's of it.  A 64 z and a 32 z.  Also picked up a 32 of the Ithica Brewing Co.  Flower Power and a 32 of the He-brew Hop Manna.  

I also picked up a 6-pack of the Laguinitas Maximus, which is a delicious IPA.  But, I also picked up a 4-pack of the Sierra Nevada Hoptimun.  Which, I have to say it really, really good.  They brand it "The ultimate whole cone hop experience.". And I have to say, iy's awesome.  Has a really good balance.  Strong hops up front with a really nice malty finish.  

These angus sirloin and beef short rib sliders will help get another coupe down!


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> What did you try to brew?  I've got my first homebrew fermenting.  Bottling next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 6237



It was an Alt Bier. Actually I think I just didn't let it ferment long enough. The bottles I have been opening recently have all been delicious


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2012)

Just had a pint from a growler of Spider Bite Eight Legged Rye IPA.   It was/is my first foray into the uber hip Rye IPA genre.  It had a medium hoppy nose with some light hints of citrus.  Slightly cloudy amber in color. So, for my first Rye IPA. I enjoyed it, it is definitely drier than a regular IPA, but quite drinkable.  

I am javing a hard time drinking anything but the Deviant Dale's these days.  

I did have 2 IPA's last night at the local tavern, both of which I never had before, the 21st Amendment Brew Free Or Die and the great Divide Titan.    They were both quite good but the 21st Amendment was very good.  Nicely balanced hop upfront with a mapty finish.  Not quite a deviant or the heady tipper.  But definitely very tasty.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 7, 2012)

Sitting at Lamberts BBQ in Austin (so may be a few random beers...)

Alaskan Brewing Witbeer- nice light wit. Not too wheaty, kind of like a kolsch wheat mix. Unobtrusive get tasty. Good hot weather thirst quencher.

Circle A Rye IPA- not excessively hippy, more grapefruit and orange than pine tar. Sofar,so good

Now, about to tuck into some deviled eggsand wild boar ribs. Yes sir.


----------



## marcski (Oct 29, 2012)

Despite not posting in this thread for sometime....I have still been enjoying some tasty new beers.  

Rushing Duck, is a new brewery in Chester, NY in Orange County.  A month or 2 back I had their Pale Ale, which was quite nice and it was my introduction to the brewery.  Last week, my LBS, had his double IPA, called the Rushing Duck War Elephant.  It is delicious. 8.7% for $12.99 for a 64 oz. growler or $6.99 for a 32 oz. one, is IMHO, one of the best bargains out there.  

The War Elephant is really delicious.  Pours a nice, rich amber in color with a light wheat colored head.  Strong citrus bouquet, with a pronounced hop presence with just the right amount of malty sweetness to finish and balance out the high alcohol content to make this an extremely drinkable and tasty beer.  It is also, IMHO, a perfect example of a Double IPA.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bro inlaw brought me some Switchback Ale in 22oz bottles this weekend. Forgot how much I liked that stuff.  Glad to see it available in bottles, now I just need to see if I can get it in MA. 

Also had a Long Trail Pumkin this weekend, not bad. It is in their Survival Pack along with Harvest, IPA, and the old standby.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 30, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Bro inlaw brought me some Switchback Ale in 22oz bottles this weekend. Forgot how much I liked that stuff. Glad to see it available in bottles, now I just need to see if I can get it in MA.
> 
> Also had a Long Trail Pumkin this weekend, not bad. It is in their Survival Pack along with Harvest, IPA, and the old standby.



The Switchback bombers are only available in VT.

I just had one of the Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin Ale bombers.  I'm not big on pumpkin beers but it was pretty tasty.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 3, 2012)

Had Jack Abby Kiwi Rising the other night, I have seen this beer getting a ton of hype recently.  I must say I was underwhelmed.  I love the hoponious union (an Indian Pale Lager, IPL), but the Kiwi Rising did not do it for me.  Before that I did drink a Maine Beer Lunch IPA (which might be my favorite IPA), so maybe my expectations were just too high for the Kiwi Rising.  Anyone else have any of Jack Abby stuff?


----------



## kickstand (Dec 4, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Had Jack Abby Kiwi Rising the other night, I have seen this beer getting a ton of hype recently. I must say I was underwhelmed. I love the hoponious union (an Indian Pale Lager, IPL), but the Kiwi Rising did not do it for me. Before that I did drink a Maine Beer Lunch IPA (which might be my favorite IPA), so maybe my expectations were just too high for the Kiwi Rising. Anyone else have any of Jack Abby stuff?



I've had a few - Hoponius, Copper Legend, their session lager (don't remember the name).  I was curious to try the Kiwi Rising for the same reasons as you, but the description on the BA tag at the packie didn't sound too appealing.  I do want to try that smoked lager they have (can't recall the name).  A guy I know drinks their stuff all the time and he was raving about the Saxonator.  It's a double boch.  I'm not a big boch guy, but I'd try either a sample on tap or maybe a 22, if they bottle it that way.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2012)

wish i could venture into the 'random beers' but most unfiltered brews trigger migranes so i have to be careful with the brew choices....


----------



## marcski (Dec 4, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Had Jack Abby Kiwi Rising the other night, I have seen this beer getting a ton of hype recently.  I must say I was underwhelmed.  I love the hoponious union (an Indian Pale Lager, IPL), but the Kiwi Rising did not do it for me.  Before that I did drink a Maine Beer Lunch IPA (which might be my favorite IPA), so maybe my expectations were just too high for the Kiwi Rising.  Anyone else have any of Jack Abby stuff?



Maine Beer Co.'s Lunch IPA is delicious. I've had few growlers (one more left in the fridge) of the Racer X, which is around this year in 22 oz bottles or on drought if you can find it. Also, a new, small Chester, NY (Orange County) brewery called Rushing Duck is making some really tasty brews.  I had their Pale Ale but IMHO, the War Elephant, a DIPA, is just outstanding.  8.7% of Hoppy yumminess. 

I've also really been enjoying the Victory Beer Co., Hop Wallop.  Also a very good DIPA.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 5, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Had Jack Abby Kiwi Rising the other night, I have seen this beer getting a ton of hype recently.  I must say I was underwhelmed.  I love the hoponious union (an Indian Pale Lager, IPL), but the Kiwi Rising did not do it for me.  Before that I did drink a Maine Beer Lunch IPA (which might be my favorite IPA), so maybe my expectations were just too high for the Kiwi Rising.  Anyone else have any of Jack Abby stuff?


I am becoming a fan of Jack's Abbey, I have had their Copper Legend (Oktoberfest) and the IPL, both were good. They had a great wheat beer this summer really drinkable. Their standard larger is also a great session beer. If you are ever out in the Framingham area I suggest hitting the brewery, it is a small place and they do free samples. They sell growlers and some bottles.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

marcski said:


> Maine Beer Co.'s Lunch IPA is delicious. I've had few growlers (one more left in the fridge) of the Racer X, which is around this year in 22 oz bottles or on drought if you can find it. Also, a new, small Chester, NY (Orange County) brewery called Rushing Duck is making some really tasty brews.  I had their Pale Ale but IMHO, the War Elephant, a DIPA, is just outstanding.  8.7% of Hoppy yumminess.
> 
> I've also really been enjoying the Victory Beer Co., Hop Wallop.  Also a very good DIPA.



I live a few miles from Chester, I will have to try the place.:beer:

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2013)

Went to Church Brew Works in Pittsburgh last night. By all indications, it should have been awesome. It's a full on church, converted to a brew pub, with the equipment in the altar space. Menu looks like good stuff, beer list has all the right styles. Even has pretty good ratings on Beer Advocate.

Sadly, it did not manage to approach expections. I'm not sure it had a map showing even the general location of expectations. We had a flight of all 8 beers on tap, all brewed there. All were 1 dimensional, unbalanced, and wonky. A dunkel had a too heavy and sharp malt overload, with no other flavors. Hopmonster IPA tasted like chewing on grapefruit rinds, it was so hoppy, but there was no other beer flavor there. The pilsner was reminiscent of an undercarbonated Coors Light- a full pint would have been warm and foul by the end. The oatmeal stout had a chunk of chocolate malt flavor in it, with no body, no hops, and no other flavor. The British Mild had a strong burnt sugar smell in the nose, but then had no flavor whatsoever. The rest were no better.

The food was similar- wings were barely fried and doused with some Franks hot sauce. They weren't crispy, and 2 were still pink inside. I suspect the order of 8 originally ad 10 on the plate, but 2 flew away. Fries, cheesesteak,and pizza fared no better.

Sometimes places have an off night, but there was such a consistent lack of anything worthwhile in everthing that it was a little painful. Go check out the website, and you'll get all excited about what the place could be. Then, if you're in Pittsburgh, preserve the dream and don't go there.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Goo check out the website, and you'll get all excited about what the place could be. Then, if you're in Pittsburgh, preserve the dream adn don't go there.



When I'm in/around Pittsburgh I usually stick with I.C. I know, I know- it's basically "Bud-local," but it is at least pretty fresh.


----------



## marcski (Feb 15, 2013)

Had a Firestone Union Jack IPA last night at dinner.   Quite tasty, full bodied and hoppy.  I liked it better than Bear Republic's Racer 5....the Racer X would give it a run for the money though.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 15, 2013)

marcski said:


> Had a Firestone Union Jack IPA last night at dinner. Quite tasty, full bodied and hoppy. I liked it better than Bear Republic's Racer 5....the Racer X would give it a run for the money though.



I need to try one of those.  I had the DIPA Firestone is brewing special for The Yard House restaurants and I thought it was outstanding.  Have heard nothing but good things about that brewery.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a good place to vent.

So last weekend, I go to the store to get beer, and this is the craft brew section.

I'll save your eyes and tell you that 10 of the 15 beers are IPAs. Its frustrating that there are so many good darker beers that don't get the shelf space in favor of 10 different brands of the same style.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2013)

And this is not an isolated incident. Once you become aware of it, you can't help but notice how everything is an IPA.

I went to the Tap House in Hooksett, NH, which has like 50 beers on tap. At least 10-15 IPA or similar styles (Belgium Wheat, for example). Their dark beer section? 3 beers. Toss in the Red Section, and you're up to 5.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> This is a good place to vent.
> 
> So last weekend, I go to the store to get beer, and this is the craft brew section.
> 
> I'll save your eyes and tell you that 10 of the 15 beers are IPAs. Its frustrating that there are so many good darker beers that don't get the shelf space in favor of 10 different brands of the same style.



I hear you loud and clear! St. Bear!!  Unfortunately though it is the time of year when for some reason (spring approaching maybe?? They're becoming in vogue amongst the "hipster" crowd who have become too hip for PBR already??  ) the flood of IPA's always seem to hit the shelves.  Right now in particular where it seems like the IPA is surging in popularity as a style we're also seeing more and more offerings.  Not that I don't enjoy a good IPA (or heck even trying many different IPA's for that matter), but I agree that far too many package stores don't give enough shelf space to dark(er) beers, and frankly many dark(er) beers often have a bad rap from the general public in that they're going to be some uber heavy, "tough" to drink beer when there are plenty of them out there aren't that at all.  

Us dark beer lovers must take it upon ourselves to "educate" the masses on what they're missing and get us some more cooler shelf space!  :beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2013)

Sadly, it's a year round phenomenom.  I've talked to a brewer at White Birch Beer about this, and he said that pretty much every brewery makes an IPA, not only because of the popularity, but because it's one of the easiest beers to make.  Darker beers are a bit more challenging to nail down.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2013)

Problem is, most breweries seem to only read half the desctiption of an IPA, and jack up the hops without boosting the ABV. It's an unfortunately easy style to get all Super Double XXXtreme! with.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Sadly, it's a year round phenomenom....Darker beers are a bit more challenging to nail down.



If you're ever in the Valley Forge area west of Philly, here are two microbrewery/restaurants worth checking out:

Iron Hill- I've been to the one in West Chester which has an excellent array of brews (there are other locations as well; they brew on premises):
http://www.ironhillbrewery.com/westchester/
http://www.opentable.com/iron-bridge-wine-company-west-chester
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/956

Victory- never been but I hear it's very good:
http://victorybeer.com/
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/345


----------



## kickstand (Feb 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> If you're ever in the Valley Forge area west of Philly, here are two microbrewery/restaurants worth checking out:
> 
> Iron Hill- I've been to the one in West Chester which has an excellent array of brews (there are other locations as well; they brew on premises):
> http://www.ironhillbrewery.com/westchester/
> ...



I go to the Iron Hill in North Wales a few times per year.  My father-in-law lives in New Britain, maybe a 15-20 minute ride away.  I always make sure I bring my growler with me and usually get a pint while I'm waiting.

I had a Victory in a bottle once (Golden Monkey, maybe or something like that?) and I did not care for it at all.  The brewery has gotten good ratings on BA, so I think I may need to try something else from them.


----------



## marcski (Feb 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> If you're ever in the Valley Forge area west of Philly, here are two microbrewery/restaurants worth checking out:
> 
> Victory- never been but I hear it's very good:
> http://victorybeer.com/
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/345





kickstand said:


> I had a Victory in a bottle once (Golden Monkey, maybe or something like that?) and I did not care for it at all.  The brewery has gotten good ratings on BA, so I think I may need to try something else from them.



victory makes delicious beer.  I'm a big fan of their Hop Wallop and just last night, while I was having the Firestone Union Jack, my wife enjoyed a Victory Headwaters Pale Ale.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 15, 2013)

marcski said:


> victory makes delicious beer.  I'm a big fan of their Hop Wallop and just last night, while I was having the Firestone Union Jack, my wife enjoyed a Victory Headwaters Pale Ale.


My buddy supplied a variety 12 pack from Victory a few weekends ago. Pretty good stuff. All varieties seemed very heavy on the hops, which was ok with me. 

Enjoying my 2nd Tuckerman Pale Ale now, fire is roaring. The big decision now is what time to leave for the MT tomorrow.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 19, 2013)

Had a mix pack of Lake Placid brews over the weekend. Ubu was OK, but I thought a little aggressively malty, had an earthy bite to it. 46'er Pale Ale was tasty, but borderline hoppy. Milk Stout was rauchbier-y, surprisingly smokey. Also had a Great ADK Brewing Abbey Ale at the restaurant, which was really tasty. Nice and smooth, a touch of sweetness, and well balanced.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 20, 2013)

My local place just got these beers from the Kona Brewing Co. I tried the "big wave golden ale" and was pleasantly surprised. It reminded me of the old Molson Golden Ale back in the 70's before they sold out to I believe Lowenbrau, which was Miller and ruined it. They have other brews,gonna check them out also...will report. Here's the site. *konabrewing*co.com/


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2013)

The question is does it really matter if you are adding water to water?

http://www.boston.com/business/news...chelob-beer/ay9lfk3KXfWjA0OEkFFONO/story.html


----------



## marcski (Feb 26, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> My local place just got these beers from the Kona Brewing Co. I tried the "big wave golden ale" and was pleasantly surprised. It reminded me of the old Molson Golden Ale back in the 70's before they sold out to I believe Lowenbrau, which was Miller and ruined it. They have other brews,gonna check them out also...will report. Here's the site. *konabrewing*co.com/



As far as I know, Molson was a family owned company and is now a huge brewery having merged with Coors. I also believe that some family members still have a roll within the company.  I don't believe they ever "sold out" to anyone in the 70's.


----------



## octopus (Mar 2, 2013)

i tried some beer named diesel the other day, pretty good, kinda like a guinness. made by a brewery in nyc. forget the name, tho.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 2, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Us dark beer lovers must take it upon ourselves to "educate" the masses on what they're missing and get us some more cooler shelf space!  :beer:



I second that. I refuse to drink piss-water, and IPA's are too bite-y for me. Piss-water drinkers look at me funny when I order dark, like I"m some rugged lesbian broad trying to out-man them. (esp if I feel like a Guiness - crickets in a bar when a chick drinks a Guiness.) In reality, dark beers are usually smoother and tastier to drink. I didn't drink beer for the longest time b/c my beer drinking friends kept trying to give me piss-water "because it's the lightest, easiest stuff" to drink. Wasn't til someone shoved an amber in my face and forced me to take a sip about 5 years ago that I discovered beer. 

Oh, and ever more rare than dark in general is the elusive amber beer. The first 2-3 bars I went to when I moved here a couple years ago actually had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they had amber on tap. They asked me "is that a brand?" my mouth just dropped. tools.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 2, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I second that. I refuse to drink piss-water, and IPA's are too bite-y for me. Piss-water drinkers look at me funny when I order dark, like I"m some rugged lesbian broad trying to out-man them. (esp if I feel like a Guiness - crickets in a bar when a chick drinks a Guiness.) In reality, dark beers are usually smoother and tastier to drink. I didn't drink beer for the longest time b/c my beer drinking friends kept trying to give me piss-water "because it's the lightest, easiest stuff" to drink. Wasn't til someone shoved an amber in my face and forced me to take a sip about 5 years ago that I discovered beer.



Your'e not pregers are you ? Dr's in Britain use to prescribe a pint of Guiness a day to Pregnant women. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/3266819.stm




hippiechick said:


> Oh, and ever more rare than dark in general is the elusive amber beer. The first 2-3 bars I went to when I moved here a couple years ago actually had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they had amber on tap. They asked me "is that a brand?" my mouth just dropped. tools.




You must of been hanging out at the wrong bars, plenty of good beer to be had in Albany.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 2, 2013)

Lionheart, and I can't remember the other one that looked stupidly at me - at least when I asked for an amber, or something similar. One guy said he'd never heard of it. 

And no, not preggers, got fixed a while ago. I respect my waistline and my feet too much (did you know that women's feet usually grow a half size after they get pregnant? Do you think I want to go through the pain of breaking in new ski boots again? egads!)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Lionheart, and I can't remember the other one that looked stupidly at me - at least when I asked for an amber, or something similar. One guy said he'd never heard of it.
> 
> And no, not preggers, got fixed a while ago. I respect my waistline and my feet too much (did you know that women's feet usually grow a half size after they get pregnant? Do you think I want to go through the pain of breaking in new ski boots again? egads!)


Boot fitting do it.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 4, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Your'e not pregers are you ? Dr's in Britain use to prescribe a pint of Guiness a day to Pregnant women.



My wife's cousin had a few directives for her husband after she gave birth to their kids. One of them was a 4-pk of Guinness in the hospital room fridge. I guess the old wive's tale was it helped with lactation. Any excuse for a pint is good enough for me.

Oh, and the latest addition to the Random Beers is Firestone Walker Double Jack.  Very solid double IPA.  Not quite as good as Heady Topper or Double Sunshine, but it's up there.  I'd definitely get it again.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

I was really impressed with Cannon's beer selection.  I expected the selection from Woodstock and Tuckerman's, but they also had Sebago and Geary's.  The Geary's HSA (Hampshire Special Ale) was particularly good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Beer stories we need a thread for.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Beer stories we need a thread for.



Yoda, you sound sometimes like.

I got the latest Sam Adams mix pack for shits and giggles yesterday. The Maple Pecan Porter isn't bad- not overpoweringly maple, could have used a touch more pecan, decent porter, if a bit too much chocolate malt. Alpine Spring was tasty, probably great as a session beer. White Lantern was fairly bland, but not bad, just not much of anything. Double Agent IPL was supper hoppy, with that extra grapefruity taste, but not so much as to be bad. Haven't tried the Irish Red out of it yet.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 8, 2014)

Maine Beer Company opened a brewery in Freeport recently. I finally got a chance to stop in yesterday.  They have a "tasting" room where you can get a 5oz pour or a 10oz pour. You can get all 8 beers in 5oz form for $16. 


Among the beers being sampled was Lunch and Dinner ( their double IPA). 

Both beers...outstanding!   Dinner isn't bottled but Lunch is. Kinda hard to find but it's out right now. Trader Joes in Portland occasionally has it. 

So , so good. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## marcski (Jun 8, 2014)

Maine makes tasty, quality beers.  You can find their bottles at good stores down here around NYC for the past couple of years.   I'm a fan their "Zoe".  I will sample the Dinner on your recommendation.  Better be good.  .


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

Mo from Maine Beer Company is also pretty tasty.

Today I picked up a six of Roscoe's Hop House Pale from Rochester, NY.  I had never seen it before until I saw it at the local Hannaford's today. Not good.  Not awful, but just not a beer I feel like drinking again.  The remaining 5 are probably destined for the drip pan of the Orion cooker.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.beerbourbonbacon.com/

This could go in bacon thread or it own thread, great event this weekend beer burbon and beer made with bacon fes this weekend.:beer::beer::beer:
beer that contains flavors of bacon and bourbon.  Only 10 gallons of this special beer have been brewed, so make sure to check 

*Read More: *Have You Had a Bacon Beer? | http://wpdh.com/have-you-ever-tried-bacon-beer/?trackback=tsmclip

beer that contains flavors of bacon and bourbon.   Only 10 gallons of this special beer have been brewed, so make sure to  check it out at the festival before it’s all gone.  Here are Adam and  Justin from Sloop explaining how they made this incredible beer:

*Read More: *Have You Had a Bacon Beer? | http://wpdh.com/have-you-ever-tried-bacon-beer/?trackback=tsmclip
beer that contains flavors of bacon and bourbon.  Only 10 gallons of this special beer have been brewed, so make sure to check 

*Read More: *Have You Had a Bacon Beer? | http://wpdh.com/have-you-ever-tried-bacon-beer/?trackback=tsmclip


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2014)

So I was down with the family at Universal Orlando the last few days getting some serious theme parking in, and around lunchtime one day we just so happened to be in the area of the Simpson's ride, and low and behold, while sitting in Moe's Tavern having lunch, I HAD to order a Duff! 

Nothing special, but nothing terrible too.  Kind of a bit Budweiser like, but with a bit more of a malty finish.  Completely a Novelty beer for sure, but nonetheless, while in "Springfield" it seemed like the thing to do on a 90 degree day! :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2014)

[QUO

I am going to this today. hopefully i meet another a zoners today.
TE=ScottySkis;846341]http://www.beerbourbonbacon.com/

This could go in bacon thread or it own thread, great event this weekend beer burbon and beer made with bacon fes this weGoing to tjis today. let me know if anyone from here is going to.ekend.:beer::beer::beer:



beer that contains flavors of bacon and bourbon.  Only 10 gallons of this special beer have been brewed, so make sure to check 

*Read More: *Have You Had a Bacon Beer? | http://wpdh.com/have-you-ever-tried-bacon-beer/?trackback=tsmclip

beer that contains flavors of bacon and bourbon.   Only 10 gallons of this special beer have been brewed, so make sure to  check it out at the festival before it’s all gone.  Here are Adam and  Justin from Sloop explaining how they made this incredible beer:

*Read More: *Have You Had a Bacon Beer? | http://wpdh.com/have-you-ever-tried-bacon-beer/?trackback=tsmclip
beer that contains flavors of bacon and bourbon.  Only 10 gallons of this special beer have been brewed, so make sure to check 

*Read More: *Have You Had a Bacon Beer? | http://wpdh.com/have-you-ever-tried-bacon-beer/?trackback=tsmclip[/QUOTE]


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> [QUO
> 
> I am going to this today. hopefully i meet another a zoners today.
> TE=ScottySkis;846341]http://www.beerbourbonbacon.com/
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Rhinebeck NY , Haven't been there in years.
While yor there check out the Air Show
http://www.oldrhinebeck.org/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks. I have to check it out another time but I live about an hour  to it.

No free bacon that was a disppoiment. Beer was good had several local IPA of above 8.5% alcohol those are what i went for. Burbon was good half shoots at a time. Lots of people were here but got less crowed the last hour or so. I went some friends so they drove. Police were all around waiting to give out dwi s . Glad we parked a few blocks away and my friend who drove stopped drinking couple hours before we had to leave. Glad I went hopefully next year I go and have the MJ in my system so that makes everything fun and takes away my anxiety with crowds.

Rhinebeck NY , Haven't been there in years.
While yor there check out the Air Show
http://www.oldrhinebeck.org/[/QUOTE]


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/42/92397/

Had a four-pack over the weekend. Excellent beer. The right kind of hoppiness that is fruity and floral. Really good.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 23, 2014)

Cisco Russian Imperial Stout only at the brewery. Going back out this afternoon for more.  13% alcohol content.  It is a so good with a hell of a kick.


----------



## jimk (Jun 23, 2014)

This thead seems pretty specialized with input from folks with far more beer savvy than I.  But in case anyone is wondering about:  

I got a 12 pack of Bud Black Crown recently for cheap ($10something).  First time I ever tried this product. I drank it all up, but didn't find it especially appealing; harsh piss.  About the best I can say is alc content is above average:  6%.

Next up is a 12 pack bottles of Guinness Extra Stout, which I am familiar with and have enjoyed on occasion for years.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 23, 2014)

jimk said:


> This thead seems pretty specialized with input from folks with far more beer savvy than I.  But in case anyone is wondering about:  View attachment 12856
> 
> I got a 12 pack of Bud Black Crown recently for cheap ($10something).  First time I ever tried this product. I drank it all up, but didn't find it especially appealing; harsh piss.  About the best I can say is alc content is above average:  6%.



$I0 for a six pack of Budweiser doesn't sound cheap to me!


----------



## jimk (Jun 23, 2014)

It was a 12 pack and this is supposedly premium stuff.  It wasn't terrible, just nothing I would rate as worth checking out and I'm often ok with mainstream beers.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 23, 2014)

Got it. That makes more sense.


----------



## Tin (Jun 23, 2014)

I've gotten into the bourbon barrel stuff lately. The Alltech-Lexington Kentucky Bourbon Barrell Stout is pretty good. More coffee tasting than bourbon. Trying their Barleywine right now, Tuesday might be rough, I started at 3:30.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> I've gotten into the bourbon barrel stuff lately. The Alltech-Lexington Kentucky Bourbon Barrell Stout is pretty good. More coffee tasting than bourbon. Trying their Barleywine right now, Tuesday might be rough, I started at 3:30.



Some of those styles get a bit too heavy for me as far as alcohol.  I had a Dogfish Burton Baton last week. It was tasty, but almost, too much IMHO.  

http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/year-round-brews/burton-baton.htm


----------



## bigbog (Jun 24, 2014)

Coors Light!   ...that's the way it goes right now...;-)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2014)

marcski said:


> Some of those styles get a bit too heavy for me as far as alcohol.  I had a Dogfish Burton Baton last week. It was tasty, but almost, too much IMHO.
> 
> http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/year-round-brews/burton-baton.htm



Agree!  Also, with some of these "heavier"/Bourbon Barrel/Higher ABV beers, there's just something mentally I have about having one (OK usually more than one  ) in the warm weather vs. in the colder weather.

I do enjoy those styles, when done right and not too much of a pure alcohol finish flavor,  but in the warmer weather, I'm much more likely to enjoy something "lighter" and crisper in flavor, and if it's quite hoppy, then I'm usually quite happy this time of year!


----------



## marcski (Jun 24, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Agree!  Also, with some of these "heavier"/Bourbon Barrel/Higher ABV beers, there's just something mentally I have about having one (OK usually more than one  ) in the warm weather vs. in the colder weather.
> 
> I do enjoy those styles, when done right and not too much of a pure alcohol finish flavor,  but in the warmer weather, I'm much more likely to enjoy something "lighter" and crisper in flavor, and if it's quite hoppy, then I'm usually quite happy this time of year!



Agree, Jeff.  Hoppiness is Happiness for me!  All year 'round!


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

Speaking of random beers!  I went to a store in Concord, NH called Barb's Beer Emporium and had a look around.  They had a boat load of variety and I picked out 6 bottles of beer that I never had before.  This time around I bought 3 Pale Ales and 3 IPAs.  I will edit later with the list!

"As you enter the store, grab a custom 6 pack carrier and start your adventure in mixing your brew pack." _Barb_


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> Speaking of random beers!  I went to a store in Concord, NH called Barb's Beer Emporium and had a look around.  They had a boat load of variety and I picked out 6 bottles of beer that I never had before.  This time around I bought 3 Pale Ales and 3 IPAs.  I will edit later with the list!
> 
> "As you enter the store, grab a custom 6 pack carrier and start your adventure in mixing your brew pack." _Barb_



I've heard about this place from someone else, too, so I will need to check it out.  I'm curious to read about what you got and how you liked it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

As promised four of the remaining random beers!




i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I've heard about this place from someone else, too, so I will need to check it out.  I'm curious to read about what you got and how you liked it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is pretty cool - stuff you can not find in supermarket!

Another cool place is Tap House Grill in Hooksett, NH where they have fifty beers on tap!  You can also design your own beer flights.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Jun 24, 2014)

Ithaca's Flower Power is one of the top 5 beers for the buck for a hophead like me!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2014)

The Cisco Whale's Tale is quite good. They can it, too, so it is a regular boat beer. Southern Tier has been turning out some good product, though I haven't had the 2X IPA (not such a big hop head).


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> As promised four of the remaining random beers!
> 
> View attachment 12867
> 
> ...



This pic doesn't work for me for some reason...  What did you get?  What did you like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 26, 2014)

^ of course when I QUOTE your pic I can see it (for some reason)...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice flavor!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## buellski (Jun 30, 2014)

Just tried Foley Brothers' Fair Maiden Double IPA this weekend. Great stuff!


----------



## marcski (Jun 30, 2014)

buellski said:


> Just tried Foley Brothers' Fair Maiden Double IPA this weekend. Great stuff!



Nice, Beer for breakfast!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2014)

This is a random Beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 5, 2014)

My new beer mug


----------



## jimk (Aug 6, 2014)

Had a Magic Hat #9 before attending Nats-Mets game here in DC last night.  Nice, mild ale that goes down easy in summertime.  Run of the mill for you New Englanders, but Magic Hat brews are a fun and slightly exotic choice for us southerners. :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 6, 2014)

#9 was my gateway beer. I don't have such a strong affinity for it anymore but it was the beer that got me into beer drinking. (Growing up in Vermont, I felt obliged to drink local.  )


----------



## dlague (Aug 6, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> #9 was my gateway beer. I don't have such a strong affinity for it anymore but it was the beer that got me into beer drinking. (Growing up in Vermont, I felt obliged to drink local.  )



One of the earlier craft brews that got me started too.  Wanted to know what all the hype was about.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 12, 2014)

Father in law brought a case for a family party, Very smooth!


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 12, 2014)

Should I double post this, just to be safe?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 14, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>



If you're gonna molest'er, better drink Chester!


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2014)

Picked up a 6 pack of Waschusett Larry






Really delicious DIPA.  Lots of citrus and pine hops on the front end with a malty backbone. IMHO, this is a really quality Double IPA.  And, with a ski area in the name, it already had a leg up before I even tasted it!  .

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/wachusett-larry-imperial-ipa/115369/


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2014)

As a self proclaimed IPA lover I urge anyone who loves the hops to pick up a bottle of Jack's Abbey Kiwi Rising. Technically a Double India Pale LARGER, it is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Dec 1, 2014)

Apologies if I missed original post...but new to nearby market is _*Sick Day* IPA_(LongTrail's..y/n?)....haven't tried yet..


----------



## 603Skier (Dec 1, 2014)

Tap house grille rules!  Try a 603 18 mile ale really really good!


----------



## 603Skier (Dec 1, 2014)

603


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2014)

I not drinking beer tonight but over the weekend I had some coor s light in the fridge while getting stoned with well you all know nice 15 % THC  . looking forward to better stuff back in stock got to down with smell herb.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I not drinking beer tonight but over the weekend I had some coor s light in the fridge while getting stoned with well you all know nice 15 % THC . looking forward to better stuff back in stock got to down with smell herb.



I'm not certain, but I interpret that as "Coors Light tastes like ass even when you're stoned out of your gourd and it's the only beer in the fridge."

If so, I would tend to agree.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 2, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I'm not certain, but I interpret that as "Coors Light tastes like ass even when you're stoned out of your gourd and it's the only beer in the fridge."
> 
> If so, I would tend to agree.



I can remember when Coor's Light first came out, my thoughts were, "What? Coors is friggin "light" to begin with, this must taste like water." I was right.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD333 (Dec 2, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Apologies if I missed original post...but new to nearby market is _*Sick Day* IPA_(LongTrail's..y/n?)....haven't tried yet..



Yes, Long Trail.  Decent IPA, very malty.  Kind of a Winter IPA.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 2, 2014)

HD333 said:


> As a self proclaimed IPA lover I urge anyone who loves the hops to pick up a bottle of Jack's Abbey Kiwi Rising. Technically a Double India Pale LARGER, it is amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lagering does some wonderful things to IPAs. If you can find it, you should try Founders Dissenter. Amazing, but a limited run.


----------



## marcski (Dec 2, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I'm not certain, but I interpret that as "Coors Light tastes like ass even when you're stoned out of your gourd and it's the only beer in the fridge."
> 
> If so, I would tend to agree.



Post of the Day!  

I agree...with both your interpretation of Scotty's post and about Coors Light.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes on the weekend I drank some barley Coors crappy taste but don't need many when I combined with mj. If I drinking I like whiskey Red Stag by Jim Bean please.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2014)

Baxter Brewing Phantom Punch Winter Stout. In a can.

Pretty good, I must say. Good heft, nice malty chocolate, without being overpowering. I feared, opening it up, that it would be an overly aggressive attempt to make a big stout, as many breweries are wont to do. But, it was controlled and effective. Went well with pork ribs, but then, what doesn't?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone going up I-91 on their way to VT - stop in Greenfield, MA (EXIT 26 for rte 2 West, but head East into Greenfield) and find Lefty's Brewery!! Great local brewery! Their Maple Ale, Maple Oatmeal Stout, chocolate Oatmeal stout, big breakie (bacon chocolate oatmeal stout) and Irish stout that I've had have all been amazing!! Buy a bomber (usually under $7!) If you're passing through the area!!


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Yes, Long Trail.  Decent IPA, very malty.  Kind of a Winter IPA.



Found it last night down here. Haven't tried it yet but I'm no LT trail, the packaging and the hope of finally a decent IPA got me. The store also had the Bourbon County brew from Goose Island, supposedly one of the best bourbon stouts around but $26 for a 4 pack was way too much (that's gas money up to Crotched and back for me). The guy said they were allowed to order two cases and one person bought an entire case. I guess I will just wait until next year.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Anyone going up I-91 on their way to VT - stop in Greenfield, MA (EXIT 26 for rte 2 West, but head East into Greenfield) and find Lefty's Brewery!! Great local brewery! Their Maple Ale, Maple Oatmeal Stout, chocolate Oatmeal stout, big breakie (bacon chocolate oatmeal stout) and Irish stout that I've had have all been amazing!! Buy a bomber (usually under $7!) If you're passing through the area!!



Do they give you a box of exclamation points with every bomber?


----------



## HD333 (Dec 9, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Anyone going up I-91 on their way to VT - stop in Greenfield, MA (EXIT 26 for rte 2 West, but head East into Greenfield) and find Lefty's Brewery!! Great local brewery! Their Maple Ale, Maple Oatmeal Stout, chocolate Oatmeal stout, big breakie (bacon chocolate oatmeal stout) and Irish stout that I've had have all been amazing!! Buy a bomber (usually under $7!) If you're passing through the area!!



I will add this to my list of potential detours this season.  Bacon Chocolate Oatmeal Stout sounds nice.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Anyone going up I-91 on their way to VT - stop in Greenfield, MA (EXIT 26 for rte 2 West, but head East into Greenfield) and find Lefty's Brewery!! Great local brewery! Their Maple Ale, Maple Oatmeal Stout, chocolate Oatmeal stout, big breakie (bacon chocolate oatmeal stout) and Irish stout that I've had have all been amazing!! Buy a bomber (usually under $7!) If you're passing through the area!!


...and I used to think traffic was made up of rafters and kayakers who tied 6packs onto the rafts during daylight hours..:roll:


----------



## skifree (Dec 9, 2014)

captains daughter double ipa from grey sail out of westerly rhode island

very nice!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Anyone going up I-91 on their way to VT - stop in Greenfield, MA (EXIT 26 for rte 2 West, but head East into Greenfield) and find Lefty's Brewery!! Great local brewery! Their Maple Ale, Maple Oatmeal Stout, chocolate Oatmeal stout, big breakie (bacon chocolate oatmeal stout) and Irish stout that I've had have all been amazing!! Buy a bomber (usually under $7!) If you're passing through the area!!



Grabbed a Lefty's IPA and Big Brekkie Stout while in that area last week.  The stout is very good.  IPA I can't really recommend.  Its not a bad beer, it just has zero hop flavor.  A blind test and you'd never call it an IPA.  What it reminds me of is Switchback only much lighter/weaker.   It would be a decent beer to enjoy on a hot summer day.  

Price is definitely right at $4.99 a 22.  Bought it at Table and Vine in West Springfield.  I haven't been there in years.  They do pretty well for craft beers, but wine selection and pricing is maybe the best I've seen in New England.   Incredible.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 13, 2014)

Having a Kind Ryed IPA from otter creek.  I really like the beers in the brewmaster mikes series.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Grabbed a Lefty's IPA and Big Brekkie Stout while in that area last week.  The stout is very good.  IPA I can't really recommend.  Its not a bad beer, it just has zero hop flavor.  A blind test and you'd never call it an IPA.  What it reminds me of is Switchback only much lighter/weaker.   It would be a decent beer to enjoy on a hot summer day.
> 
> Price is definitely right at $4.99 a 22.  Bought it at Table and Vine in West Springfield.  I haven't been there in years.  They do pretty well for craft beers, but wine selection and pricing is maybe the best I've seen in New England.   Incredible.



Grabbed a Lefty's Maple Ale this weekend. Too sweet for me. I do want to give the Bacon Stout a try.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2014)

I need mj beer. Just. Saying of better soda.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I need mj beer. Just. Saying of better soda.



http://www.humboldtbrewingco.com/


----------



## Tin (Dec 15, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I need mj beer. Just. Saying of better soda.




http://www.reddit.com/r/COBeer/comments/1uep4u/now_that_recreational_marijuana_is_legal_what_are/

:beer:


----------



## HD333 (Dec 20, 2014)

Otter Creek. Kind Rye. Great beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2014)

Tipped back a few Flying Ryan IPAs from Long Trail today.  Not a bad beer at all.   And its my namesake beer.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 21, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Otter Creek. Kind Rye. Great beer.


Otter Creek makes a few really good brews.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 21, 2014)

If you like scotch ales... Royal standard by clown shoes is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2015)

Ummm, http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...-launched-a-beer-made-of-whale-testicles.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2015)

Finally got my hands on some Lawsons Sip of Sunshine IPA.   I think I like it better than Heady Topper.  Similar style, but a bit more drinkable.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Finally got my hands on some Lawsons Sip of Sunshine IPA.   I think I like it better than Heady Topper.  Similar style, but a bit more drinkable.



Where did u obtain if i may ask?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2015)

I was in Montpelier for work today.  Hunger Mountain Coop gets their delivery on Thursday, but they still had a crap load today. 1 4 pack per person though.  So I grabbed that, a 4 pack of Fiddlehead DIPA, a 4 pack of 14th Star Harvest Brown Ale and a 22 of Greenflash Imperial IPA


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay.  So I enjoyed a Fiddlehead Second Fiddle DIPA and a 14the Star Brown Ale tonight.  I miss spoke last night.  It was actually the A.DOG Brown I purchased.

Second Fiddle is very very good.  Same quality as Heady and Lawsons.  This really surprised me.  Fiddlehead's standard IPA has been at every VT ski area I've been to this year.  I've enjoyed it at Killington, Bolton, Smuggs, and today at Burke.  Very good, but not fantastic.  I think Long Trail Sick Day is a better standard IPA.   So, the Second Fiddle really surprised me.

14the Star Brown is just your standard well made Brown Ale.

Heres the thing about the 14th Star though.  They've got the a similar pretty pint sized can just like Heady, Lawsons and Fiddlehead with the $14-15 price to match per 4 pack.

I've got no problem dropping $15 on a 4 pints of great beer.  I'm just starting to see a trend where any beer in that fancy can commands a high price.   Opportunistic brewers so to speak riding the trail the Alchemist started.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 5, 2015)

For those heading to Sugarloaf this weekend, you should stop in Portland and try out Bissell Brothers Brewery. Fantastic beers. "The Substance" is there flagship brew and is an IPA. And "Swish" is there DIPA. Their Tap Room is open Thurs-Fri 1-6pm and Sat-Sun from 12-6pm. The Rack at Sugarloaf could possibly have Substance on tap this weekend but not entirely sure when they deliver there.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't ever go wrong with a nice fresh glass of Spaten on tap!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2015)

LoafSkier19 said:


> For those heading to Sugarloaf this weekend, you should stop in Portland and try out Bissell Brothers Brewery. Fantastic beers. "The Substance" is there flagship brew and is an IPA. And "Swish" is there DIPA. Their Tap Room is open Thurs-Fri 1-6pm and Sat-Sun from 12-6pm. The Rack at Sugarloaf could possibly have Substance on tap this weekend but not entirely sure when they deliver there.



I've heard great things about Bissell Brothers.  I might try and swing through on my way south.

Tonight I'm enjoying Sculpin Ipa from Ballast Point.   Really nice.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 12, 2015)

It's definitely worth a stop. They should have Substance and Bucolia ale in cans today. If Swish is on tap I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2015)

Do they sell cans at any stores locally or just at the brewery?  It will be tomorrow that I swing through.  Crazy line like Hill Farmstead?  Just want to know how much time I need to budget. 

My wife is going to get so pissed.  I've had so many different kinds of beers in my fridge lately that it's sometimes difficult to squeeze the milk and juice in.  And she's pregnant and can't drink any.  :lol:


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 12, 2015)

There are other stores they distribute to but your best bet is to go to the brewery. Thursdays and Fridays are never a horrible line. Maybe 10-15 minutes if you are there for opening at 1pm. Last time I got there after 2 on a Friday and there was no wait and still cans left.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Just grabbed a 4 pack of Substance and a 4 pack of Bucolia.   Got there at 1.  10 person wait.  Looking forward to trying them tonight


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice. Enjoy!


----------



## HD333 (Feb 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Just grabbed a 4 pack of Substance and a 4 pack of Bucolia.   Got there at 1.  10 person wait.  Looking forward to trying them tonight



Let us know how you think Substance stacks up to some other heavy hitters. 

While I thought it was good it didn't wow me last time I had it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Better be good.  had to throw a can out.  Heard a hissing sound and low and behold there was a pin hole in one of the cans and I had two hours to go before home otherwise I would have drank it.  So, now it's a $13 three pack.  :smash:   

This is definitely a complaint of mine with the 16 oz cans the craft brewers are all using.  Paper thin aluminum.  I've lost several cans over the past year from various brands.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh and that Ballast Point Sculpin was fantastic.  I wish I had bought more.  Real easy drinking, but still super flavorful IPA.  I had two one night and crushed the remaining four the next night.  (12 oz cans). I could easily enjoy a full six pack of the Sculpin where as beers like Heady Topper I can only enjoy 2 or 3 before moving on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Let us know how you think Substance stacks up to some other heavy hitters.
> 
> While I thought it was good it didn't wow me last time I had it.
> 
> ...



I concur.  It's quite good, but not elite.    Hazy blonde color, good dry hop characteristics,  but just falls a little flat in the finish.  The citrus and floral aspects of beers in this category doesn't pop so much with this offering.  Very enjoyable, but certainly not as good as say "Lunch" by Maine Beer Company.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in antibiotic hell. Any good N/A Beers out there?

So far -
Becks N/A sucks.
Buckler N/A better than becks, but that's not saying much.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Bucolia > Subtance IMO.  Richer and hops are more layered, better finish


----------



## HD333 (Feb 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh and that Ballast Point Sculpin was fantastic.  I wish I had bought more.  Real easy drinking, but still super flavorful IPA.  I had two one night and crushed the remaining four the next night.  (12 oz cans). I could easily enjoy a full six pack of the Sculpin where as beers like Heady Topper I can only enjoy 2 or 3 before moving on.



Love me some Sculpin, I want to try the Grapefruit Sculpin but have yet to see any. 

I too have a two Heady limit, after 2 I am better off having a "regular" IPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

HD... Where did you buy Sculpin in MA?   My understanding is it has limited availability in Maine.   I don't believe it's distributed in NH.

I will say I definitely prefer the 12 oz six pack format to the 16 oz four pack format as far as canned craft beers go.  Better for temperature management while drinking along with more flexible volume consumption.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 13, 2015)

I found this very nice. Crisp, citrus notes. Lacy head.  Can't drink for another 10 days, but I got a six pack waiting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice twist - Iroquois Pale Ale for an American IPA.  very cool


----------



## HD333 (Feb 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> HD... Where did you buy Sculpin in MA?   My understanding is it has limited availability in Maine.   I don't believe it's distributed in NH.
> 
> I will say I definitely prefer the 12 oz six pack format to the 16 oz four pack format as far as canned craft beers go.  Better for temperature management while drinking along with more flexible volume consumption.



Julio's in Westborough. I am pretty sure it is distributed all around MA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Perfect answer.  I grew up in Westborough and will be visiting my grandma there in a couple weeks.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Perfect answer.  I grew up in Westborough and will be visiting my grandma there in a couple weeks.



In a couple of weeks you may be able to score some Wormtown Be Hoppy.  They moved into a new facility and word is they are going to start up distributing it, again, in cans in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrekJanek (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not going to defend Zywiec, I will take Captain Lawrence over Zywiec, IMHO they make it bitter not and not hoppy. I'm Polish and I go there almost every year, and to tell you the truth there are a few new micro brewery beers that are worth a try. The main stream beers on the other hand are all either Becks or Heineken (the owners) and they lost their original character. BTW in recent years I tasted many american beers that are way better that I can find in Poland. Just saying.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 14, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> I'm in antibiotic hell. Any good N/A Beers out there?
> 
> So far -
> Becks N/A sucks.
> Buckler N/A better than becks, but that's not saying much.



So far this one it the best N/A beer I've found. The head really Belgium laces like that. And, the taste is not objectionable, almost really good. If any of you beer affectionados find yourself on medication that does not allow alcohol, this might get you through.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2015)

Enjoying a post workout Sixpoint Resin.  Very nice.  Surprisingly drinkable for 9.1% ALC and 103 IBU.


I also dig that this comes in a six pack of 12 oz cans.  I much prefer that configuration to the now very common four 16 oz can configuration.  

Curious what others prefer.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Enjoying a post workout Sixpoint Resin.  Very nice.  Surprisingly drinkable for 9.1% ALC and 103 IBU.
> 
> 
> I also dig that this comes in a six pack of 12 oz cans.  I much prefer that configuration to the now very common four 16 oz can configuration.
> ...



If you liked Resin, get your hands on their Hi-res if you see it! Still in the 12oz cans, but an even better DIPA if you ask me!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2015)

Picked up a six pack of Ballast Point Grapefruit Sculpin today. Bought it at a little gas station / general store in Hartland, VT called Mike's.  They have a helluva a good selection of brews.  

Mind you, I typically will never ever buy fruit flavored beers.  I've always been a beer flavored beer guy and a coffee flavored coffee guy.  This brew would be an exception to that.  Really well done. Just a slight hint of grapefruit which mellows and adds a touch of sweetness to the piney hops.   

Man do I wish Ballast Point wasn't so expensive.  $15 a sixer is rough.  I'd love to see them start packaging 12 packs of cans even for say $20.


----------



## buellski (Feb 19, 2015)

Squatter's Full Suspension Pale Ale. This has been my go to while in Park City.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've always been a beer flavored beer guy



Agree.  

My local grocery store's selection pretty much sucks, so since I've been working up in the upper valley recently, I bought a few six packs at the beverage king.  Lagunita's Maximus (on a coworkers suggestion) and Stone IPA.  I couldn't describe what they taste like - but they are both good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Let us know how you think Substance stacks up to some other heavy hitters.
> 
> While I thought it was good it didn't wow me last time I had it.
> 
> ...



On Saturday I swung by the brewery on the way home from Mt. Abram as it was a Swish canning day.   While Substance doesn't live up to the hype, Swish definitely does.  It's an exceptional Imperial IPA.   

My only gripe?  $17 for a four pack.  Direct from the brewery.   It's tough enough to stomach $13-$14 a four pack for some of VTs standouts.  When it gets up over $15, I'm not likely to be a repeat purchaser often.   I love great beer, but there's a limit to how much I'm willing to pay.  It appears craft beer is trying to go the direction of the wine industry.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 28, 2015)

Now available in CT. Picked my first 4 pack yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 28, 2015)

Just picked this up at a gas station in Richmond VT. Never heard of it before but quite good!


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 28, 2015)

I picked up an Innis & Gunn 4 pack of Irish Whiskey Aged Scottish Stout. Hand Crafted Scottish Beer Matured With Irish Whiskey Oak Chips. At 3$ a bottle I took a chance...and I'm glad I did 
7.4% alc/vol


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 28, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Agree.
> 
> My local grocery store's selection pretty much sucks, so since I've been working up in the upper valley recently, I bought a few six packs at the beverage king.  Lagunita's Maximus (on a coworkers suggestion) and Stone IPA.  I couldn't describe what they taste like - but they are both good!
> 
> ...



Two of my favorites, love SouthernTeir 2xIPA as well


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2015)

Day off and hit Sugarbush this AM for 1st tracks.  Now at Mad Taco having a Hill Farmstead "What is Enlightenment"    Not a bad Monday!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm enjoying a Founder's Centennial in a Can tonight.  Had the bottle numerous times.  I think I like the can better.

If I haven't mentioned it before, for those that travel 95 in NH, make a point to take the Seabrook exit and go to Cigarette City right off the exit.  HUGE selection of beers and great pricing.

I grabbed a 12 pack of the Centennial for $16.  15 packs of their All Day Ipa are also $16.  Saw Six Point Resin for $11.  And they usually have 12 packs of Long Trail or Red Hook varieties on sale for $10.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 18, 2015)

Enjoying a Wormtown Be Hoppy. Canned on 3/2, nice fresh IPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 18, 2015)

^^ they had that on tap at Coppertop's at WaWa. Very enjoyable!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 20, 2015)

Rye 95, by Two Roads. Really nice, much smoother than a 9.5% ought to be, really. Quite tasty.


----------



## zyk (Mar 24, 2015)

Boulevard imperial stout.  Perfect for a cold March night before a ski trip.


----------



## mister moose (Mar 25, 2015)

Just discovered this thread....

*Beers I have no use for:*
Saranac.  Just poor beer.
Sam Adams.  Why bother, so much better stuff out there.
Magic Hat.  There.  I said it.  Sure, #9 is OK, and their IPA tour was average good, but there's just too many disappointments.  The last time I raved over a MH beer was 6 years ago.
Lefty's.  I've tried 4 of their styles, and was disappointed each time.  Apparently some of you like it, but.... meh.  Not to be confused with Left Hand Brewing.

If your store only carries IPAs, or if your store only has one door of craft beer, then _you're in the wrong store_...

Hippie Chick, I feel your pain.  Amber is an undersold style.  Harder to find.  Try finding Naughty Nurse (City Steam, just a a little spicy) Anderson Valley Amber, Full Sail Amber.  Also look for toasted lagers.

*Mini trends that are over rated:* 
Pumpkin ales.  How many versions of a lame idea do we need?
IPL, or Indial Pale Lager.  Like IPA, but... lighter.  OK, the first one was cute, but who needs a light IPA?  About as useful as a shallow powder day.  Sure, I'll ski it, but why not go deeper???
Black IPA, Black lager.  Thankfully in retreat.  OK as a variation, but enough already.

On to the good stuff.

*Previously mentioned:*
Jack's Abby.  Invented the IPL.  Lots of hoppy IPA, highly hopped IPA, and rip your socks off IPA.  Still, they have yet to really wow me.
Lawson's Sip O Sunshine.  I like this more the more I drink it.  Not as heavy, not as bitter on the finish, and more tangerine blossom.  The last one I had was 2.5 months old, so maybe it ages well.
Heady Topper.  Still outrageously good.  Luckily there are lots of close competitors now.  But nothing else has the juicy creamy blast of goodness that Heady delivers.
Second Fiddle.  Yummy.  Having trouble finding it recently.
Captain's Daughter  Another worthy DIPA.  A touch more bitter.
Wachusett Larry.  Tasty, not top tier, but not top price either.
Wormtown.  Their IPA is great, can't wait for their bottles to start showing up.

*Recommended*:
Berkshire Brewing Cabin Fever, a winter warmer with a touch of hazelnut.  River Ale, a dark wheat, unique, flavorful, and worthy of searching it out.
Brewmaster Jack  Hopiness is a Warm Pun.  Out of Northampton, MA, a rising star.
Pretty Things  Also Mass, I had a New Zealand hopped IPA that was outstanding.  Unfortunately a limited run.
Black Hog Granola Brown.  Simply a well balanced tasty brown.  Oxford, CT.
Long Trail  Their Farmhouse 12 pack is outstanding, both in price ($13.50 in Rutland Walmart, who knew Walmart had beer???) and flavor.  This is a sampler of 4 IPAs and they are all good.  White, American, Black, Session.  Limbo is very good.  And the flagship beer isn't bad either, although sometimes it tastes coppery to me.
Fort Hill.  Easthampton MA.  Excellent lager selection.  They are putting out a mix 12 pack of 4 beers; a smoky rauchbier, a very good basic lager, an excellent boch, and a tasty marzen.  They are saving $$ by using a generic labled can, the color of the pull tab tells you what beer is inside.
Tree House Monson MA  Already a cult following, I hope to make the Pilgrimage soon.  They just started to can.
Night Shift, Boston.  They put the date right on the can and want you to drink it fresh.  The Morph IPA was tasty.
Six Point, NY  Everything they make is good.  Not many brewers pull that off.
Avery Czar.  An outstanding, unparalled Russian Imperial Stout.  Colorado.
Bell's  A Michigan brewery that isn't distributing in New England yet, but they are in NY and PA.  I love their Oberon, a light summer beer.
Half Full CT  Their Toasted Amber is great.  Just like it sounds.
Baxter Maine.  A good Stowaway IPA, and there is a 12 pack out with 4 selections.  The previousy mentioned Phantom Punch is a good stout, and they just did a run of Window Seat, a coconut porter.  Crazy, right?  Their Bootleg DIPA was outstanding.
Harpoon.  Definitive entry IPA, and I like their UFO series, especially the white.  Their Winter Warmer is a great popcorn partner, and their 100bbl series is worth following.

Beer is just exploding in New England, and there is a lot of good new entries.  I also made the trip to Hill Farmstead last month.  Holy pot holes, Batman, are they ever out in the boonies!  They were just named the best brewery in the world by Rate Beer for the 3rd year.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 25, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Just discovered this thread....
> 
> *Beers I have no use for:*
> Saranac.  Just poor beer.
> ...



They were pouring on cask, the Baxter Window Seat in the Station Taproom at Mount Snow a few weeks ago, all I can say is that if you like Mounds candy bars (and I do!!) this beer was amazing!!  I've been looking high and low for it in cans (Baxter released it in cans and logs) but haven't been successful yet. A very tasty dessert like beer


----------



## Puck it (Mar 25, 2015)

Schilling's in Littleton NH makes great beer.  If in the area, stop by the brewery.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 25, 2015)

drjeff said:


> They were pouring on cask, the Baxter Window Seat in the Station Taproom at Mount Snow a few weeks ago, all I can say is that if you like Mounds candy bars (and I do!!) this beer was amazing!!  I've been looking high and low for it in cans (Baxter released it in cans and logs) but haven't been successful yet. A very tasty dessert like beer


I really like that Baxter Window Seat---much better than the stout in their mix pack. Luckily I've seen the widow seat replacing the stout in their mix packs. 
I find these Baxter mix packs at every Market Basket across NH that I shop in.
Stowaway is one of the better readily available canned IPA's that don't cost a fortune on the market right now.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 25, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Just discovered this thread....
> 
> *Beers I have no use for:*
> Saranac.  Just poor beer.
> ...



Can't argue with most of what you've written. I can't stand pumpkin beer, so you had my vote with that alone. I will just say that there is a place for light ( session type ) IPAs. Saranac and Magic Hat are just dated, they need to up their game. In the case of Saranac, it may be harder since it's brewed by FX Matt, who contract brews a lot of brands from what I understand. But Magic has no excuse, except sleeping on the job.  

Overrated breweries: Captain Lawrence and Brooklyn, I don't get all the love for those two, never had a beer from either that I really liked. 

Your list of recommended is good, especially like Second Fiddle.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not a huge Brooklyn fan, but their Black Ops stouts are outstanding.

Agreed on the session IPAs; especially when skiing.  Founders All Day and Fiddlehead IPA are my go tos when I see them on draught at a ski area.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 25, 2015)

Founder's All Day is a good boat beer, too. 

There, I said it. Summer's coming. 

Eventually. 

I hope.

Please?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 25, 2015)

Duchess De Bourgogne - one of the best Belgian's I've ever had!! Almost like a cross between a Belgian a Lambic and a Sour! Great balance of a Belgian "spiciness" a Lambic's fruitiness (plum + raspberry in this case) and the tartness of a sour!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 25, 2015)

Trillium UPPER CASE.  DIPA. Outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I really like that Baxter Window Seat---much better than the stout in their mix pack. Luckily I've seen the widow seat replacing the stout in their mix packs.
> I find these Baxter mix packs at every Market Basket across NH that I shop in.
> Stowaway is one of the better readily available canned IPA's that don't cost a fortune on the market right now.



I actually hadn't seen this mix in my local Stratham MB.  I grabbed it at the MB in Epping today.   Great value at $14.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey. What happened to Long Trail Hibrinator? Haven't seen it at all this season...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

Ballast Point Big Eye IPA is the choice tonight.   It's not quite at the level of the Sculpin (which is pretty much my favorite beer), but it's exceptional as well.  I have yet to try something from Ballast Point that I don't love.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ballast Point Big Eye IPA is the choice tonight.   It's not quite at the level of the Sculpin (which is pretty much my favorite beer), but it's exceptional as well.  I have yet to try something from Ballast Point that I don't love.



Have you tried the Grapefruit Sculpin?  I thought it was pretty good.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes and loved it.  It is the first fruit beer I've ever used the L word with.   :lol:

Generally I am a beer flavored beer kind of guy.  Same thing with coffee.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes and loved it. It is the first fruit beer I've ever used the L word with. :lol:
> 
> Generally I am a beer flavored beer kind of guy. Same thing with coffee.



Fruit where fruit does not belong!!!!!!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Fruit where fruit does not belong!!!!!!



The Grapefruit Sculpin may be the exception.  It really is a great beer and this is coming from a non fruit in beer loving guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Mar 27, 2015)

HD333 said:


> The Grapefruit Sculpin may be the exception.  It really is a great beer and this is coming from a non fruit in beer loving guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The regular Sculpin is better IMHO. And, personally, I prefer their Big Eye IPA to the Sculpin.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

I prefer the regular Sculpin over the Grapefruit, but still really enjoy the Grapefruit.  I much prefer the Sculpin in cans over bottles.  Not sure why it tastes different, but it seems crisper and less malty.   Mind you, I haven't poured either in a glass side by side for a true comparison.

I could see people enjoying the Big Eye better.  It's different from the Sculpin and at the same quality level.   Nice that it's a couple bucks cheaper a six pack as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

Tonight it's Stoneface IPA.  I don't know why I don't make the pilgrimage to their brewery more often.  It's only 20 minutes from my home.   IMO, this is the best IPA being brewed in NH today and I don't have a runner up.  My clear favorite.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought a 6 pack of Stone Go To IPA a few weeks ago.  IMO it pretty much sucked.  It had a grapefruit flavor, and I just couldn't get into it...  I finally drank the last one the other day.  Luckily I was able to follow it up with a wachusett Larry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I bought a 6 pack of Stone Go To IPA a few weeks ago.  IMO it pretty much sucked.  It had a grapefruit flavor, and I just couldn't get into it...  I finally drank the last one the other day.  Luckily I was able to follow it up with a wachusett Larry!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wachusett Larry is one of of my favorites!   Its being more widely distributed in NH now too which is nice.
I'm enjoying an Ipswich Session IPA right now....low abv at 3.9% but pretty good


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2015)

Haven't tried the go-to IPA from Stone.    Their enjoy by IPA is quite good.   I haven't bought their standard IPA in forever despite liking it.  

Too many beers to try and not enough time or liver.   :lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Too many beers to try and not enough time or liver.   :lol:



Agreed.  Although today I deviated from my usual Friday routine of buying some new beers I've yet to try.   Instead I grabbed some Founder's Centennial IPA and Wachusett Green Monsta IPA - both of which I know I like! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Their enjoy by IPA is quite good.



Having the Scotty Vintage of the Enjoy By tonight


----------



## HD333 (Mar 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Having the Scotty Vintage of the Enjoy By tonight



15.99 a sixer is steep. I have enjoyed the other enjoy by's. I guess it is less per ounce than the 22oz bottles. I'll pick this up next time I see it. 
Enjoying a Sculpin IPA now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2015)

Agreed.  I was over a buddy's and he sent me home with the 12 ounce bottle. It's really good (not as good as Sculpin IMO), but I won't be in a rush to go buy a six pack.  I've bought the Enjoy By in a 22 oz before for $7.  I really don't like paying over $6 on a 22oz or $12 on a six pack of 12 ounce servings. 

In my dreams Ballast Point goes the way of Founders and drops their price!  :lol:


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2015)

The Enjoy By series is one of my favorite beers, period. Delicious, IMHO.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 29, 2015)

I just got a 12-pack of Ipswich Route 101 IPA .  It's an excellent "West Coast Style" IPA.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 31, 2015)

Checked out Tributary Brewing Company in Kittery last week.  Highly recommend it if you are in the area or passing thru when they are open.  Had four beers on tap and to go in growlers.  I took home a growler of the Gose.  Ive grown to like the style and I think this is the first one I have had the is made with the addition of salt water (rather than just salt).  Might sound weird but it is good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2015)

In Ohio for work.  Been enjoying Columbus Brewing Company IPA while out here.  Very nice.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> In Ohio for work.  Been enjoying Columbus Brewing Company IPA while out here.  Very nice.



You should be able to get your hands on some Bells Two Hearted out there.  Nice IPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2015)

Unfortunately only a 24 hour trip.  Enjoying my last Columbus at the airport bar before flying home.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 2, 2015)

Bell's Two Hearted is tasty. They have it pretty commonly in Kentucky, in the greater Bardstown area (though, why you'd need much beer there is beyond me). I just had one in the Atlanta airport on Tuesday.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 2, 2015)

Tasty, but weak head, but I like.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 2, 2015)

Not a beer but enjoying a Citizen Cider Full Nelson. Not bad it is dry hopped with Nelson Sauvin hops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmw (Apr 2, 2015)

If you find yourself unfortunate enough to be in Florida, the Jai Alai IPA from Cigar City is pretty good.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2015)

Holy crap is this GOOD!  I now know why this annual limited release has a cult like status and is highly coveted in the beer trading world!!  The most expensive 4 pack I've ever bought ($24.99)  

A big, bold stout with a great balance of chocolate, coffee, caramel and a mild bourbon finish.  It also has a bit of a thick, creamy texture and a mild/moderate warming, alcohol finish - Just a GREAT beer if you are a stout fan!


----------



## moresnow (Apr 3, 2015)

dmw said:


> If you find yourself unfortunate enough to be in Florida, the Jai Alai IPA from Cigar City is pretty good.



It is the only good thing to have ever come out of Florida. Great IPA.


----------



## marcski (Apr 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> It is the only good thing to have ever come out of Florida. Great IPA.


+1.  A goto IPA when it is fresh in stock at the LBS.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 8, 2015)

Not a huge Sam Adams fan...most of them taste similar to me and they are running on mass market reputation lately. That said, the Rebel series is quite good...DIPA fans should give this a try


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2015)

I picked that up out of curiosity a few weeks ago.  Definitely an upgrade from the typical Sam Adams.  It doesn't have ultra complex hops of more craft double IPAs, but at least they're trying.  

Enjoying a Maine Beer Company "Lunch" IPA tonight while up in Bangor.  Can't go wrong with it.  I really need to make it to one of their "Dinner" releases one of these days.  I hear that is a really knock your socks off IPA


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2015)

The Dinner is very good. Maine Brewing Co., makes a very good beer.  

I recently had two very tasty doubles. Finchs's Beer Co., Chimera, Imperial IPA. It is very, very good.  Hoppy sweet without being over the top especially considering it is a 9%'er in a tallboy!  Out of Chicago. 

And then out of Kansas City, was a  Boulevard Brewery, The Calling IPA.  This is really tasty.  8.5% of hoppy goodness.

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/finchs-hardcore-chimera/277702/

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/boulevard-smokestack-series--the-calling-ipa/315817/


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 9, 2015)

Pliny the elder if your ever on the west coast, it's awesome. Along with all other Russian river brewing beers  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Pliny the elder if your ever on the west coast, it's awesome. Along with all other Russian river brewing beers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




I've heard great things about that beer. Haven't had the opportunity to taste it yet.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 9, 2015)

marcski said:


> I've heard great things about that beer. Haven't had the opportunity to taste it yet.



It is good. I still prefer the VT big boys over it.  I traded some Heady for Pliney with a guy on the west coast A while back, I think I over hyped it in my head so it was a little bit of a let down. 

Looking forward to trying some Otter Creek Backseat Berner, it is their new IPA, I hear good things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 9, 2015)

I had some OC Backseat  Berner last weekend in VT. It was real good, but there are lots better. It will be available year round with widespread distro which will put it in the rotation.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> I had some OC Backseat  Berner last weekend in VT. It was real good, but there are lots better. It will be available year round with widespread distro which will put it in the rotation.



I've never found OC beers to be that outstanding.  *** I have not tried the Backseat Berner.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2015)

Last trip to Vermont I grabbed a couple of 22oz Foley Bothers beer out of Brandon.   Native IPA I had tonight was excellent.   Looking forward to trying the Citrennial tomorrow


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2015)

Dog Fish Head American Beauty. Tasty, like a mix between an IPA and a brown ale.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 13, 2015)

Having a Wormtown Be Hoppy.  Great local beer.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Apr 13, 2015)

Had anybody tried DC Brau Corruption?  Great IPA. 

This thread has become a serious IPA love fest.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm enjoying a Sierra Nevada Torpedo in a can.  I've had in a bottle before, but never a can.  For readily available beer, Torpedo has been a go to for me before.  I put in on par with Lagunitas. 


Anyone have any recs for beers to try in Chicago?  I'm here through tomorrow night and haven't done any research.  Only grabbed the Sierra as it was the best option in the store next to my hotel prior to checking in.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2015)

Was just out to dinner at Legal C's.  Had a couple of Jack's Abbey Hoponious Union on tap. Have loved this since it came out but haven't had one in a while. As good as ever.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Was just out to dinner at Legal C's.  Had a couple of Jack's Abbey Hoponious Union on tap. Have loved this since it came out but haven't had one in a while. As good as ever.


I have a couple of those for Sunday saved up.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I have a couple of those for Sunday saved up.



Nice!


----------



## HD333 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had some Hill Farmstead Edward, Citra, and Cascade last night at Armsby Abbey in Worcester.  

Great beers. Great place to eat too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2015)

On draught?

haven't had the Cascade.  Have had the Edward and Citra; both excellent.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Had some Hill Farmstead Edward, Citra, and Cascade last night at Armsby Abbey in Worcester.
> 
> Great beers. Great place to eat too.
> 
> ...



Love the Abbey! Arguably (or maybe no arguement needed ;-) ) the best thing about Worcester!!  :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Apr 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> On draught?
> 
> haven't had the Cascade.  Have had the Edward and Citra; both excellent.



Yeah on draft. They also had George, and Mary. 

All are still listed as on except for Citra, that kicked while I was there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2015)

What were they charging a pint?

Really surprised to hear about this.  I know a few bar owners in VT that are upset with Hill because they won't sell to them due to low availability.  Maybe the guys at Abby are friends.  It's not like Hill needs to do any distance marketing.  The lines are huge every day they open for retail.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What were they charging a pint?
> 
> Really surprised to hear about this.  I know a few bar owners in VT that are upset with Hill because they won't sell to them due to low availability.  Maybe the guys at Abby are friends.  It's not like Hill needs to do any distance marketing.  The lines are huge every day they open for retail.



I think it was $7 a pint/chalice. They used HF glassware too.  Abbey tends to get great hard to get  beers, Trillium,  Treehouse to name a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2015)

Picked a 4 pack of these yesterday. Sounds yummy and can't wait to sample tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2015)

Traveled to Indianapolis this week for work and made a swap with a coworker.  Heady Topper for 3 Floyds Zombie Dust.  The ZD definitely lives up to its world class reputation.


----------



## HD333 (May 15, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Picked a 4 pack of these yesterday. Sounds yummy and can't wait to sample tonight. View attachment 16863
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Easily one of my favorite session beers. Juicy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2015)

Anyone try this IPA?  I am curious.  Thinking about getting it!


----------



## Scruffy (May 15, 2015)

Was in Florida for family stuff this past week. Had a few of these:

They were tasty.


----------



## HD333 (May 15, 2015)

Enjoying a NEBCo. 686, Neighbor of the Beast.  Nice Belgium Ale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (May 15, 2015)

Woodstock 4k' IPA.    Aka Cannon Ale.   Tastes good tonight but much better at elevation after chasing PuckIt and crew around


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2015)

Enjoying a Sebago Simmer Down summer session.  Doesn't get great ratings on the beer geek site, but I think it's an excellent summer beer.  It actually has some hops to it, which many summer beers are often void of.


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Enjoying a Sebago Simmer Down summer session.  Doesn't get great ratings on the beer geek site, but I think it's an excellent summer beer.  It actually has some hops to it, which many summer beers are often void of.



Had one of those Friday night at my local pizza place - agree 100% with you! A flavorful, hoppy session IPA that doesn't get enough credit cards on various beer websites heavily populated with 20 something's with lots of funky facial hair, a wardrobe featuring lots of plaid and retro t-shirts and some type of headware at all times, who claim that anything with an IBU of less than 80-85 can't be any good and have no clue what the hop variances and yeast strains they talk about actually do to the flavor of a beer!  :lol: :beer:


----------



## Scruffy (May 17, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Had one of those Friday night at my local pizza place - agree 100% with you! A flavorful, hoppy session IPA that doesn't get enough credit cards on various beer websites heavily populated with 20 something's with lots of funky facial hair, a wardrobe featuring lots of plaid and retro t-shirts and some type of headware at all times, who claim that anything with an IBU of less than 80-85 can't be any good and have no clue what the hop variances and yeast strains they talk about actually do to the flavor of a beer!  :lol: :beer:



haha .. as an ex-beer judge for homebrew competitions .. I can appreciate that :beer: Most critics seem to forget beer style when evaluating beers these days.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Had one of those Friday night at my local pizza place - agree 100% with you! A flavorful, hoppy session IPA that doesn't get enough credit cards on various beer websites heavily populated with 20 something's with lots of funky facial hair, a wardrobe featuring lots of plaid and retro t-shirts and some type of headware at all times, who claim that anything with an IBU of less than 80-85 can't be any good and have no clue what the hop variances and yeast strains they talk about actually do to the flavor of a beer!  :lol: :beer:



I never really thought about IBU too much.  So I got curious.  I drink mostly IPAs and find myself not liking the highly marketed and sold american beers.  I thought this chart was interesting.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2015)

Enjoying Two Roads Lil' Heaven IPA tonight.  Great session IPA


----------



## Not Sure (May 30, 2015)

A Polish lager , not bad


----------



## moresnow (May 30, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 16978
> 
> A Polish lager , not bad



It's better in the 500ml bottle.


----------



## Not Sure (May 30, 2015)

Was at a picnic , 2 polish fellows showed up with kielbasa and Beers , will definitely look for it.


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 16978
> 
> A Polish lager , not bad


They are/were a sponser at Plattekill. Always have Zywiec specials in the bar.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 4, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> A Polish lager , not bad




My polish neighbor gave me a 12 pack for plowing his driveway this winter. Pretty tasty.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 4, 2015)

Enjoying the Grapefruit Sculpin from Ballast Point, great summer beer!


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jun 4, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Enjoying the Grapefruit Sculpin from Ballast Point, great summer beer!


Agreed! Very good beer. Just got another pack yesterday. 

Also enjoying Foundation's Epiphany DIPA.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 4, 2015)

Grapefruit Sculpin is good.  The habenero Sculpin on the other hand, let's just say interesting.  I would highly recommend getting a sample before a full pour if you see it at a bar.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jack's Abbey Hoponious Union. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2015)

Six Point's Jammer - a nice "intro" level Gose - just a touch of sour with a bit of salt to balance it


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 14, 2015)

Lost Nation Mosaic IPA


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 15, 2015)

Njammie by Lively Brewing. A Belgian IPA. Damned tasty.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 15, 2015)

http://youtu.be/OUY5QMvLxoA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 18, 2015)

Normally an IPA guy but picked up a Wachusett Summer Sampler pack of cans tonight. Some good light offerings in here..currently working on a Summer Ale. 
I've enjoyed most everything Wachusett puts out


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jun 20, 2015)

Made it to Maine Beer Co. today for the release of Dinner DIPA. Really good beer


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2015)

How bad was the line?  How many were you allowed to buy?


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 20, 2015)

Gonna tap into this tomorrow for Fathers Day....enjoying a Magic Hat Electric Peel IPA now watching the open


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice. I have one bottle of 3 Floyd's Zombie Dust I have saved for the day.  Got a nice ribeye to throw on the grill.  Will be going the red wine route to enjoy the steak with.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jun 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> How bad was the line?  How many were you allowed to buy?



It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. They were a lot more organized compared to what I heard from the last release. From the time the doors opened it took just less than 90 minutes. You were allowed to buy a case of 12 bottles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 21, 2015)

Not bad at all.  I've heard of people waiting 3+ hours in the past.


----------



## jimk (Jun 23, 2015)

Nursing a case of this coffee stout that I picked up while out in CO.  Made by Crazy Mtn Brewing Company in Avon.  Good stuff, but best for cold weather drinking.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 23, 2015)

Enjoyed an islander double IPA and a Hop Goddess Belgian ale at Offshore Ale in Oak Bluffs after a sail to Martha's Vineyard Saturday.  Beer and food are both good  and only a couple blocks from the harbor and ferries.  Worth a try if you find yourself on the island. Many beers are brewery only.


----------



## Tin (Jun 25, 2015)

jimk said:


> Nursing a case of this coffee stout that I picked up while out in CO.  Made by Crazy Mtn Brewing Company in Avon.  Good stuff, but best for cold weather drinking.



This is the issue I'm having as well. Love my stouts but it is just a bit too warm for them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2015)

Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA is tonight's selection.  

Very good.  A little heavy on the malt and light on the hops to my preference, but a nice beer.


----------



## marcski (Jun 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Firestone Walker Union Jack IPA is tonight's selection.
> 
> Very good.  A little heavy on the malt and light on the hops to my preference, but a nice beer.


That's a fine crafted beer, DHS. 

I'm enjoying a couple of The Calling IPAs from Boulevard Brewing Co. out of Kansas City MO.  At 8.5% abv, it's sweet citrussy, extra hopped flavor is washing down these bbq'd jalapeno/brandy marinated beef satay sticks really well.  I threw in another of those Enjoy By 7/4's I picked up last week, just for good measure.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 29, 2015)

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/28178/77708/

Ninja Vs Unicorn IPA. I bought it for the name, almost entirely. Double IPA, pretty hoppy, but not the obnoxious kick you in the jaw tasting like grapefruit kind of hoppy. 8.5%, so strong, but not obnoxiously so. Overall, pretty good beer. Went awesome with a grilled pizza.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 15, 2015)

Looking forward to sampling these! 

Lawson's super session 2 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2015)

Did you get those in VT or CT?  

Do you know a good beer store down in the New Haven area that might carry Lawson's?  I've been traveling through that area frequently for work.  Haven't been making it up to VT much these days.

Right now I'm enjoying a Maine Beer Company Another One.   Heading to the Dirty Truth beer bar in Northampton, MA in a little bit.  Hoping to try a few different new jars of suds


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you get those in VT or CT?
> 
> Do you know a good beer store down in the New Haven area that might carry Lawson's?  I've been traveling through that area frequently for work.  Haven't been making it up to VT much these days.
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying a Maine Beer Company Another One.   Heading to the Dirty Truth beer bar in Northampton, MA in a little bit.  Hoping to try a few different new jars of suds




Those came from my local store in CT. Finding Lawson's down here is even worse than VT as there is no set delivery schedule. I just happened to be in the store when they were delivered.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 22, 2015)

[h=2]Lobster in the Beer??? Oxbow brewing a beer made with lobsters[/h]                                July 22, 2015               New England 






Oxbow  Brewing is offering a quicker way to consume two of the Maine’s  summertime staples: beer and lobster. The brewer is producing beer made  with live Maine lobsters and a dash of sea salt. Brewmaster Tim Adams  says the lobsters were placed in a mesh bag and suspended in a kettle  full of boiling wort, the liquid made from the mashing process, during  brewing. He says the lobsters add a subtle brininess and sweetness that  lobster fans will recognize. It is 4.5 percent alcohol by volume and is  available on a limited basis. The beer became available this summer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/national/picky-bear-drinks-36-beers-leaves-busch-someone-el/nm4mz/


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/national/picky-bear-drinks-36-beers-leaves-busch-someone-el/nm4mz/



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKFmc0oZXFI


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

Finally trying the Otter Creek Backseat Berner that's gotten so many positive reviews on here.  I concur, great brew.


----------



## Tin (Jul 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Finally trying the Otter Creek Backseat Berner that's gotten so many positive reviews on here.  I concur, great brew.




Good stuff. 

Back to my Lagunitas Nighttime. A porter, stout, and ale in one.


----------



## moresnow (Jul 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Back to my Lagunitas Nighttime. A porter, stout, and ale in one.



Not to be a Debby Downer, but porters and stouts are both ales.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Not to be a Debby Downer, but porters and stouts are both ales.



I had no idea.  Learn something new every day.

that's some upper level beer geekery!

:lol:


----------



## Tin (Jul 23, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Not to be a Debby Downer, but porters and stouts are both ales.




Wow. No idea.


----------



## moresnow (Jul 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I had no idea.  Learn something new every day.
> 
> that's some upper level beer geekery!
> 
> :lol:





Tin said:


> Wow. No idea.



I thought everyone knew this. I guess it's all about the circles you find yourself in. 

There are 2 basic styles of beer, ales and lagers. The difference is the yeast. Ales are top fermenting. They ferment at a higher temperature and do so more quickly. Lagers are bottom fermenting. They take longer and require cooler temperatures.

After that all the different styles come from the ingredients used: grains, hops, yeast strain, and other adjuncts  (fruit, sugars, coffee, ect.).

I personally find it amazing that so many flavors can be created from so few ingredients. 

Found this after a quick Google search. Looks like it has some good info if you are interested in falling down a rabbit hole.
http://bendbrewfest.com/beers.html


----------



## Tin (Jul 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I thought everyone knew this. I guess it's all about the circles you find yourself in.
> 
> There are 2 basic styles of beer, ales and lagers. The difference is the yeast. Ales are top fermenting. They ferment at a higher temperature and do so more quickly. Lagers are bottom fermenting. They take longer and require cooler temperatures.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2015)

Don't get me wrong if winter started tomorrow I'd be quite pleased, but something annoys me about seeing fall beers in July.

I saw Shipyard Pumpkin Head in the store today.  It's July 25th.   Probably been there since earlier in the week.

Fall beer season shouldn't start until Labor Day.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't get me wrong if winter started tomorrow I'd be quite pleased, but something annoys me about seeing fall beers in July.
> 
> I saw Shipyard Pumpkin Head in the store today.  It's July 25th.   Probably been there since earlier in the week.
> 
> Fall beer season shouldn't start until Labor Day.



What are you complaining about? My local stores just cleared out all their Halloween stuff, and now it's only Santa everywhere...


----------



## marcski (Jul 26, 2015)

If you're a reataurant/bar and you don't order those pumpkin beers now, you won't find any on Sept/Oct to put on tap.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2015)

Must be a NYC thing.  Up in Northern New England the distributors and stores are practically giving it away come late October.  

I guess my overall impression is that they are releasing fall beers earlier and earlier.  Can't recall seeing them in July in past years.


----------



## dlague (Jul 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't get me wrong if winter started tomorrow I'd be quite pleased, but something annoys me about seeing fall beers in July.
> 
> I saw Shipyard Pumpkin Head in the store today.  It's July 25th.   Probably been there since earlier in the week.
> 
> Fall beer season shouldn't start until Labor Day.



Ya we saw that last week too and thought it was a little early.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 26, 2015)

Lagunitas Hop Stoopid 102 IBUs and have to say not that good. I like Magic Hat's Big Hundo Way Better. It was to yeasty or malty tasting for my liking. Disappointed cuz I like most of there products, we the ones I've tried of course!


----------



## HD333 (Jul 26, 2015)

Had a few Otter Creek/Jack's Abbey Joint Custody last night pre-gaming at Taylor Swift, REALLY GOOD.  It is a hoppy Pilsner.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2015)

We have a new brewery in town. Deciduous Brewery.  They released a test batch of a blonde ale to several restaurants a couple weeks ago.  I had it this afternoon and it was decent.  It's likely a one off brew for them.

I'm looking forward to the brewery's tasting room opening full time in a couple of weeks where they plan on having four flagship beers.

Pretty cool that my little town is opening a regional brewery.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Must be a NYC thing.  Up in Northern New England the distributors and stores are practically giving it away come late October.
> 
> I guess my overall impression is that they are releasing fall beers earlier and earlier.  Can't recall seeing them in July in past years.



Makes sense as "spring" beers now rollout about Feb 1st, "summer" beers rollout about May 1st, gotta bring the pumpkin lovefest about August 1st!! Lol!!

Thank god I didn't see any pumpkin brews in Florida this past week!! It was so hot and humid that even my beer loving self was choosing gin, Rum and vodka based drinks over some solid Florida IPA's! And as much as Tampa's Cigar City Brewing Jai Alai IPA gets STRONG reviews, I have to give my IPA loving nod to Fort Lauderdale's Funky Buddha Brewing Hop Gun IPA! Right up there with Heady Topper, Sip of Sunshine and Ghandi Bot in my book!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2015)

Going local with my next town over nano brewery, Black Pond Brewing's Southern Belle Belgian IPA - nice smooth, moderately spiced Belgian start with a moderate hoppy finish - fun to talk with the brewmasters and hear what they're trying to do with their Brew and then taste it with them :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 1, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Had a few Otter Creek/Jack's Abbey Joint Custody last night pre-gaming at Taylor Swift, REALLY GOOD.  It is a hoppy Pilsner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Finally tried it tonight, really solid!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Finally tried it tonight, really solid!



Had 2 the last 2 days at 2 of my local GOOD pubs - good twist on a modern Lager (Jack's Abbey's strong suit), with some IPA juicy, dankness (ottercreek's strong suit!) - liked it!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 2, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Had 2 the last 2 days at 2 of my local GOOD pubs - good twist on a modern Lager (Jack's Abbey's strong suit), with some IPA juicy, dankness (ottercreek's strong suit!) - liked it!



Good to hear! Picked up a 6 pack on Friday and have it on the tasting menu this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 2, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Had 2 the last 2 days at 2 of my local GOOD pubs - good twist on a modern Lager (Jack's Abbey's strong suit), with some IPA juicy, dankness (ottercreek's strong suit!) - liked it!



It really is a nice blend of flavors, light hops and malt flavors. Can't wait to try more for Jack's Abby, ashamed to say this was my first taste of anything from them.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Not to be a Debby Downer, but porters and stouts are both ales.



Until you mix and match styles with yeast, which is done more and more these days. But, first commercially successfully done by Fritz Maytag ( of the Maytag Appliance fame ), who mixed lager yeast with Pale Ale recipe and created Anchor Steam - back in the 1970's, way before all this new fangled crafty brew movement these kids all talk about.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't get me wrong if winter started tomorrow I'd be quite pleased, but something annoys me about seeing fall beers in July.
> 
> I saw Shipyard Pumpkin Head in the store today.  It's July 25th.   Probably been there since earlier in the week.
> 
> Fall beer season shouldn't start until Labor Day.



Pumpkin Beer just plain sucks donkey balls. In fact that's what it taste like. I like pumpkin pie, hate pumpkin beer. Can't stand the sh!t.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> After that all the different styles come from the ingredients used: grains, hops, yeast strain, and other adjuncts  (fruit, sugars, coffee, ect.).
> 
> I personally find it amazing that so many flavors can be created from so few ingredients.



It is amazing, and Germany perfected a whole industry on four ingredients. Water, beers largest ingredient by volume, is one of the biggest flavor changers of beer. And, then there's off flavors caused by wild yeast or, heaven forbid bacteria!


----------



## moresnow (Aug 3, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> It is amazing, and Germany perfected a whole industry on four ingredients. Water, beers largest ingredient by volume, is one of the biggest flavor changers of beer. And, then there's off flavors caused by wild yeast or, heaven forbid bacteria!



I love sours. Nothing wrong with a little funk.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 3, 2015)

Mistakenly had a Gose beer poured for me at Cisco.  It was terrible!!!!!!!  Brewed with salt water.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I love sours. Nothing wrong with a little funk.



If you like funk, this is your place

www.alabecasse.com/en/drinks.html

get the virgin gueuze ( it's still fermenting. All wild yeast )


----------



## moresnow (Aug 3, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> If you like funk, this is your place
> 
> www.alabecasse.com/en/drinks.html
> 
> get the virgin gueuze ( it's still fermenting. All wild yeast )



A bit tough to get out there on a Friday night. 

These guys are doing some interesting things. 
http://www.oecbrewing.com/index/


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Mistakenly had a Gose beer poured for me at Cisco.  It was terrible!!!!!!!  Brewed with salt water.



See now I like a Gose, specially on a hot day after yard work, replenish those electrolytes


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 3, 2015)

Or Pick It try Ithaca Cayuga - sour without the salt!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> A bit tough to get out there on a Friday night.
> 
> These guys are doing some interesting things.
> http://www.oecbrewing.com/index/



Looks like some tasty stuff. Next time in that neck of the wood, I'll stop by and have a few.. thanks!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 3, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Or Pick It try Ithaca Cayuga - sour without the salt!


  Funny,  I just had the Cayuga at Vine Brook in Lexington.  Hated it.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 3, 2015)

To each their own, I guess!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2015)

Having a Frost Beer Works "More IIPA."

Brewery out of Hinesberg, VT that I picked up at the Warren Store Monday.

Kind of meh.  Not bad, but really malt forward and minimal hops for a DIPA.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2015)

Logs of multiple varieties of Hill Farmstead brews will be tapped up at the summit of Mount Snow in their Bullwheel Restaurant in the summit Lodge this weekend! :beer:

If I wasn't in NJ this weekend at my sister in laws wedding, I know that I'd be up there enjoying the views and brews


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 7, 2015)

Joint Custody ftw tonight, interesting blend!! Tasty though


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 7, 2015)

I know this beer has been mentioned here before. Just adding to the love. Just enjoyed a couple of bottles of it. Good stuff.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2015)

Had a Duclvay Brewing's out of Maryland, Sweet Baby Jesus Chocolate peanut butter Porter tonight! A beer I had heard plenty of GOOD things about! It lived up to its hype, especially if you like Reese's peanut butter cups!! Smooth chocolate and peanut butter flavor and the start and middle with a mild, bitter chocolate finish! So good that my wife "made" me order a 2nd bottle at the restaurant we were at! ;-) :beer:


----------



## dlague (Aug 11, 2015)

*Malts in the Mountains: 10 Ski Town Breweries*

http://blog.liftopia.com/blog/malts-mountains-10-ski-town-breweries/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=20150810_blog


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2015)

Yup, this doesn't suck! I'm lucky enough to have a local package store that gets Sip of Sunshine quite regularly, and having its owner as one of my neighbors helps ensure that there's usually a 4 pack waiting for me in the "special" section of their cooler where they keep the good stuff that isn't often for sale to the general public! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2015)

Not quite as big and citrusy/hoppy goodness ladened as Sip of Sunshine, but Wormtown's Be Hoppy is a far above average New England IPA (And that says plenty these days!) :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 11, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Not quite as big and citrusy/hoppy goodness ladened as Sip of Sunshine, but Wormtown's Be Hoppy is a far above average New England IPA (And that says plenty these days!) :beer:



Love that stuff, can't get my hands on cans though. Place near me has it on tap, will have to do for now.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 15, 2015)

Shared a few OK beers last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 15, 2015)

How's that stoneface??


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 15, 2015)

Had a Sculpin Grapefruit, decent! I read many reviews saying it had a heavy juice flavor and I couldn't disagree more. Very subtle flavor, nothing like a Big Squeeze from Harpoon!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2015)

IMO the Stoneface IPA is the best IPA being produced in NH right now IF you enjoy it fresh.  I live near and buy direct from the brewery.  The one time I bought it elsewhere it was clearly old and all of the hop character had dropped right out of it.  Tasted like a Long Trail Ale, which is an okay beer, just not a world class IPA like Stoneface is when fresh.


Agree completely on the Grapefruit Sculpin.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 15, 2015)

Stoneface is being called a Heady Topper killer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> How's that stoner?


Mary and hard Root beer good nice and good together.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Stoneface is being called a Heady Topper killer.



That's a pretty bold claim. Got to try it when I head north next weekend!

DHS where could one pickup fresh batches??


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 16, 2015)

Stoneface's Moz DIPA is exceptional, but it also has longevity issues just like their standard IPA.  Fresh, yeah it's a top tier DIPA.  Maybe not Heady / Sunshine level, but damn good.

Prs (btw Paul Reid Smith??).  Stoneface brewery is in an industrial park just off exit 3 on the Spaulding Turnpike in Newington.  They don't date their beers unfortunately, so at the source is the only place I trust it to be fresh.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 16, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> How's that stoneface??



Stoneface was real good. SOS was the best IPA if the bunch, I prefer SOS over Heady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 17, 2015)

Dogfish Head is one of my favorite craft brewers, so on the way back from  vacation I stopped at their brewpub in DE where everything's on tap and  they experiment with some stuff.

Now DH is renowned for brewing some strange things and taking some  risks, but they have this limited release now called Choc Lobster, which  is a beer brewed with chocolate, basil, and......wait for it..... live  lobsters. 

  I didn't like it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2015)

I've heard of a couple of breweries using Lobsters up in Maine.  Haven't tried them.  Maybe it might work in a Gose style, but it doesn't sound to appealing to me.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 19, 2015)

Lobster beer doesn't sound good, even from DH.

In Montréal all week. New Unibroue Blonde de Chambly is very tasty. Sample pack from BDT (Brasserie du Temps, I think) that's decent, a little sweet and malty for my taste, but the witte was good.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 19, 2015)

I've had the Flying Fish Oyster Stout, and it was pretty good. Why would lobster be any different?


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Stoneface's Moz DIPA is exceptional, but it also has longevity issues just like their standard IPA.  Fresh, yeah it's a top tier DIPA.  Maybe not Heady / Sunshine level, but damn good.
> 
> Prs (btw Paul Reid Smith??).  Stoneface brewery is in an industrial park just off exit 3 on the Spaulding Turnpike in Newington.  They don't date their beers unfortunately, so at the source is the only place I trust it to be fresh.



Picked up a growler of Stoneface IPA today and one pint of the APA. VERY SOLID BREWS!!! Definitely worth the stop. Will be getting a case (or two) for the ride home!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice!

I'm having a Newburyport Pale Ale.  Nice solid Pale.

I will be following it with a Grapefruit Sculpin.  They now carry Ballast Point in NH :beer:


----------



## marcski (Aug 23, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Lobster beer doesn't sound good, even from DH.
> 
> In Montréal all week. New Unibroue Blonde de Chambly is very tasty. Sample pack from BDT (Brasserie du Temps, I think) that's decent, a little sweet and malty for my taste, but the witte was good.



If you can, try the Dieu du Ciel American Moralite.  It could have been the best IPA I ever had. It is a collaboration between Dieu du Ciel of Montral and the Alchemist in Vt. 







http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/dieu-du-ciel--the-alchemist-moralite/176058/

I had three of the Evo No. 6 from Evolution Brewing Co. A very, very good DIPA as well. I need to go buy another 4 pack for today!!

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/evolution-craft-lot-6-double-ipa/120713/


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2015)

I am liking the Dieu du Ciel products so far. They have a bit of the Unibroue character- fine bubbles, with an almost metallic edge to the taste- very clean and sharp, rather than mineraly. Corne du Diable is excellent, though not, to my mind, really an IPA. Maybe a Canadian Pale Ale? Rosee d'hibiscus is a good session beer- inoffensive in taste, but the color, kind of hard to imagine crushing a bunch of them down at the local.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone try Hobbs in the Tamworth Ossipee area? I spied this place when traveling to Conway recently to buy boots but didn't have time to stop back then but instead made up my mind to plan a beer and ribs day. So my wife and I along with another couple went there to sample the brews and after to stuff ourselves with ribs at the Yankee Smokehouse.

My favorites were a cream ale and a rye ipa. They also had wicked strong stout or porter that tasted like a boiler maker which have an alcohol content of over 11%! Too much for me. After sampling the 10 beers I went with the Something went a Rye IPA which had a bit of IPA flavor but smoother like the cream ale.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2015)

Best IPA available right now in my opinion. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2015)

You get that at the brewery or know a local store?  I've been wanting to try it


----------



## moresnow (Aug 26, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Best IPA available right now in my opinion.
> View attachment 17369
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just had that for the first time this week.  A truly amazing beer.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You get that at the brewery or know a local store?  I've been wanting to try it



Brewery only unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You get that at the brewery or know a local store?  I've been wanting to try it



Treehouse is still just doing essentially brewery only sales of cans and growlers basically on Thursday through Sunday (sometimes Sunday's are in question if they sell out of their weeks run of product on Saturday).  They have limited distribution to a half dozen or so restaurants in the general Sturbridge/Worcester area, although the restaurants they distribute to can't always assure that they'll have it on tap as it tends to sell out quickly and Treehouse doesn't supply them with large quantities.

I've been lucky enough to have Julius, Green and Haze from Treehouse and all have been as good as any beer I've ever had (seriously!).  Their newly released Good Morning Coffee Imperial Stout just knocked Russian River's Pliny the Younger (the apparently even better limited release version of their mainstay Pliny the Elder DIPA) off the top of Beer Advocate's top 50 beers list!!  That say plenty for sure!

Treehouse really is doing some amazing things right now.  They have recently bought and have been doing the installation work on more tanks in the brewery to increase their production capacity soon.  I sure hope so.  The drive to their brewery in Monson, Ma and then standing in line to get what ever they set their daily can/growler purchase limits at, has been quite rewarding for me the 2 times I've done it so far  :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, I've heard plenty about Treehouse.   The first I heard of them was last fall while waiting in line at Hill Farmstead with a couple of guys in their 20s from the Philly area.  They had left Philly at 4AM to make it to Hill for the opening.  Afterwards they were heading to Lost Nation, then down to Treehouse and back to Philly all in one day.   

Maybe I'll be able to swing in there some Thursday night while I'm in the area for work.  I was thinking about it today as I'm in CT, but by 5 I'll be well on my way up 495 in Northern Mass returning to NH.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, I've heard plenty about Treehouse.   The first I heard of them was last fall while waiting in line at Hill Farmstead with a couple of guys in their 20s from the Philly area.  They had left Philly at 4AM to make it to Hill for the opening.  Afterwards they were heading to Lost Nation, then down to Treehouse and back to Philly all in one day.
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to swing in there some Thursday night while I'm in the area for work.  I was thinking about it today as I'm in CT, but by 5 I'll be well on my way up 495 in Northern Mass returning to NH.



Give yourself 2-3 hrs to be at Tree House if you go. I prefer to get there early and wait as you can multitask and it seems less hectic. 

I went last Thursday,  I was passing through and showed up at 2:30 and there was already a line of like 25 people, they open at 5.  I dropped my cooler in the line hopped on a conference call and waited, filled out my slip around 3:45.  They ended up opening up early, 4:00 or so. By the time I left around 4:30 with 3 growlers and 12 cans there was at least 200 people in line. 

Last time I got there at 5:15 and I waited 3 hrs to get fills, CRAZY but I was there with my boss who insisted we wait it out. I have heard that getting there on the late side, say 7:30 will get you the shortest wait.  I have also heard that the weekends have shorter wait times.  In both cases you may miss out on something if they run out so I guess you are rolling the dice. But their production has increased as of late, so the odds may be in your favor. 

They do a great job and depending on what they are pouring the crowds can get insane. Thursday they had Good Morning on so that may have added to the crowd.  

These guys kick ass and IMHO are making the best IPAs around right now.  As DrJeff mentioned Good Morning, a stout, just claimed the #1 spot on Beer Advocate so while their focus is on IPAs they definitely put out some other solid brews.   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2015)

Sounds like the exact same experience I had at Hill Farmstead.   Same deal  in that it looked like if you arrived later the line was shorter than arriving for opening.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 27, 2015)

Went to the wife's bosses house for dinner last night, her and her husband are not beer drinkers and they are kind of on the pretentious side so I was kind of dreading it. I show up with some beer (Be Hoppy) and a nice Red Blend. Husband asks what I want to drink I say I'll just have one the beers for now. He says hang on my friend brought some beer over this past weekend that he raved about why don't you try that......he pulls out a Sip of Sunshine, the night immediately got better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soposkier (Aug 27, 2015)

Probably already mentioned in this thread, but enjoying a Limbo IPA, great IPA that is easy to find.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 28, 2015)

Green Flash West Coast Double Ipa. I found it randomly at the local shop and enjoyed it throughly. Green Flash hasn't done much distribution in Maine so it's good to see it available 2 miles from the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 28, 2015)

Good stuff right here! Got a growler of blonde as well!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Give yourself 2-3 hrs to be at Tree House if you go. I prefer to get there early and wait as you can multitask and it seems less hectic.
> 
> I went last Thursday,  I was passing through and showed up at 2:30 and there was already a line of like 25 people, they open at 5.  I dropped my cooler in the line hopped on a conference call and waited, filled out my slip around 3:45.  They ended up opening up early, 4:00 or so. By the time I left around 4:30 with 3 growlers and 12 cans there was at least 200 people in line.
> 
> ...



The Wednesday afternoon, can only sales that Tree house has been doing roughly every other Wednesday the last month or so, has been a good thing IMHO.  I was in and out of there yesterday in less than 10 minutes arriving at 5:45 with a full parking lot behind the brewery.  They had Julius (just canned yesterday) and Lights On (Canned on Tuesday) with a 6 cans of each per person limit


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 3, 2015)

Lagunitas a Little Sumpin Extra. Real tasty


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 3, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Lagunitas a Little Sumpin Extra. Real tasty



^This +1


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 3, 2015)

Wachusett Larry DIPA in a can.  Good stuff


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2015)

Tree House Lights On - you'd swear  - tastes way more like a great IPA than an American Pale Ale! Really good beer!!


----------



## moresnow (Sep 3, 2015)

Wait til you get to the Julius.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## marcski (Sep 5, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>


Lol. I am with you...definitely not a fan.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 5, 2015)

I love it when my brother comes down from Boston to visit.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 5, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>





marcski said:


> Lol. I am with you...definitely not a fan.



The only one I can tolerate is the Imperial Pumpkin from Harpoon. Not heavily spiced like the rest. I don't love it but its OK


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2015)

Lagunitas merging with Heineken

Hopefully they don't start brewing California Dry Hopped Skunk Piss

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/busine...-lagunitas-brewing-to-partner?gallery=4449562


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Lagunitas merging with Heineken
> 
> Hopefully they don't start brewing California Dry Hopped Skunk Piss
> 
> http://www.pressdemocrat.com/busine...-lagunitas-brewing-to-partner?gallery=4449562




Hopefully they can scale up without ruining their product...

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prepping for the Pats home opener tailgate, I went to the beer fridge and this is starring back at me....

One of these things just doesn't belong here.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2015)

More than one if those are some Coronas I spy in the back.  Blech!

Other than that and the BL, it's a fridge to be proud of.  :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Sep 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> More than one if those are some Coronas I spy in the back.  Blech!
> 
> Other than that and the BL, it's a fridge to be proud of.  :beer:



Corona Light = My guilty pleasure beach beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 10, 2015)

Ya that Butt Lite needs to go, down the drain that is!!!


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Corona Light = My guilty pleasure beach beer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what lower abv and session IPAs are made for.  .


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, I can't do Coronas or Heinekens or anything else in that skunky pilsner genre.

If I must go that light I can stomach a Miller Lite or two, but it's been a long while.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If I must go that light I can stomach a Miller Lite or two, but it's been a long while.



Funny, 12 or so years ago all I would drink was ML, an occasional Sam Light, then I had a Long Trail Ale at the brewery and that was, as they say, all she wrote!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2015)

Shipyard pumpkinhead in Gillette is pretty tasty tonight!


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 11, 2015)

Just discovered this tonight. Great North Aleworks out of Manchester. Pretty good


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2015)

Lawson's Super Session #2 IPA - a very solid session IPA, frankly the best session IPA I've had to date, and one where the solid resiny, citrusy hops flavor can rival and/or surpass what many breweries DIPA's are offering today


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, I can't do Coronas or Heinekens or anything else in that skunky pilsner genre.
> 
> If I must go that light I can stomach a Miller Lite or two, but it's been a long while.



Can't do Miller in any of it's forms, makes me sick. Of course it doesn't help that I got really drunk on the Miller High Life when I was in high school  

If I need a light beer I'll do a Warsteiner or Labattes blue or something, actually I can't remember the last time I needed a light beer.[h=1][/h]


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2015)

Like I said, it's been a long while.  Can't remember my last domestic schwill beer.

I get the really drunk in High School part too.  For me that drink was J&B scotch.  It was my dad's bottle.  It's what he drank in Korea while in the service and brought the habit home.  Haven't been able to drink blended scotch since.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2015)

After mj I like beer with good alcohol content. As I get older though I rather drink whiskey or wine from a box 22 $ for 3 litters of Bota Box is good deal to me.!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 12, 2015)

Branded Horn Daikaiju IPA.  Pretty good. It's got a bit more bite than I typically like.  Wouldn't want more than a couple in a sitting.


----------



## octopus (Sep 12, 2015)

good beer


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 13, 2015)

octopus said:


> good beer



\m/  Very good beer! \m/


----------



## marcski (Sep 16, 2015)

Had an afternoon meeting today, no lunch. Got home, fed the dog and told the family, who already had dinner that I'm heading to the local pub for dinner and a pint. Ended up having 2 Lawson's Super Session #2, one Lost Nation Mosaic and a Broken Bow RyeIPA.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2015)

marcski said:


> Had an afternoon meeting today, no lunch. Got home, fed the dog and told the family, who already had dinner that I'm heading to the local pub for dinner and a pint. Ended up having 2 Lawson's Super Session #2, one Lost Nation Mosaic and a Broken Bow RyeIPA.



Can you get your wife to call my wife and explain how that works to her? Thanks.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 17, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Can you get your wife to call my wife and explain how that works to her? Thanks.



Easy....

Let her do it whenever she wants to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2015)

Finally made it to the new brewery in town; Deciduous Brewing.  I had tried a couple test beers at local restaurants as they had a soft opening.  Tasting room has been open a few weeks, but the hours are limited.

Got a 750 of their Arose, which is a dry hopped American Pale.  Solid brew.


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got some of this stuff and it's really good. They say the hops go from their trellis to the tank within hours. And when this years batch is gone, it's gone for the year; when the hops are done, they don't brew anymore until next year! You can really taste the fresh hops. Try if you can get some.

Edited to add: Working on my 3rd can, and each sip gets better!! Solid brew, a must try!


----------



## HD333 (Sep 17, 2015)

Waiting for Sushi takeout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Sep 17, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Waiting for Sushi takeout. View attachment 17514
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one bad thing about sushi....the beer sucks!


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Can you get your wife to call my wife and explain how that works to her? Thanks.


The four of us should get together for a powwow sometime over a few draughts to discuss this issue.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2015)

marcski said:


> Had an afternoon meeting today, no lunch. Got home, fed the dog and told the family, who already had dinner that I'm heading to the local pub for dinner and a pint. Ended up having 2 Lawson's Super Session #2, one Lost Nation Mosaic and a Broken Bow RyeIPA.



Did you end up sleeping on the couch?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Did you end up sleeping on the couch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Lol. No, no. Home by 9:25. In time to put the little one to bed.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2015)

marcski said:


> Lol. No, no. Home by 9:25. In time to put the little one to bed.



Hmm...  Maybe you should write a book on how this is done.  I would have been on the couch for sure.  Most likely, someone else's couch...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Hobo's Boom Sauce - a very solid, juicy, dank, GOOD IPA. If you like Heady, or Sip of Sunshine, Be Hoppy, Lunch, etc, then buy this if you see it! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2015)

They've been talking about brewing this for a long time.

I've been a patron of Lord Hobo since they open and go there almost every time I'm in the city.  Haven't been in about a year.  Glad to see they got their brewery open and can't wait to try their boom sauce


----------



## HD333 (Sep 23, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Lord Hobo's Boom Sauce - a very solid, juicy, dank, GOOD IPA. If you like Heady, or Sip of Sunshine, Be Hoppy, Lunch, etc, then buy this if you see it! You won't be disappointed!



Dam. I saw this last week and passed on it since I had "too much" beer in the fridge. 
I'll be sure to grab it next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2015)

HD333 said:


> I had "too much" beer in the fridge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's an oxymoron if I've ever heard one!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2015)

Enjoying the Boom Sauce right now.  I think it's very, very good, but not great.  The Malt is a little bit too forward for me.  It's more Founder's Centennial to me than a big citrus hoppy IPA like Sunshine, Heady etc.  

As mentioned, I remember hearing the owner wanting to brew this beer for a long time; when Lord Hobo was just a bar and I used to sell them meats.  I was hanging with the chef and the owner and he said someday he wanted to make his own DIPA that rivals Heady.  He even said back then he'd call it Boom Sauce. It's a damn fine effort for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2015)

Moved on to Founder's Breakfast Stout.  First delivery of the season at Kappy's according to their beer manager.  Exceptional stout as always.  Grabbed a couple extra four packs.  Thinking of setting them aside in a closet for a year or two to see how well it ages.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Moved on to Founder's Breakfast Stout.  First delivery of the season at Kappy's according to their beer manager.  Exceptional stout as always.  Grabbed a couple extra four packs.  Thinking of setting them aside in a closet for a year or two to see how well it ages.



They are really good with breakfast. 


At least that's what I've been told....


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 26, 2015)

Tonight's lineup!!


----------



## zyk (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking forward to the excellent boulevard imperial stout 2015. For now nirvana ipa.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2015)

A double Treehouse night! Alter Ego - a very solid, more classical interpretation of an IPA with bold, resiny, hoppy flavor throughout and Curiosity 22 - more of a modern, juicy, dank "Northeast style" IPA with big, juicy hops upfront tapering to a slightly malty, citrus/mango finish - both were really good, and great examples of the wide range of goodness an IPA can taste like! :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Oct 3, 2015)

Otter Creek/Lawson's - Double Dose.  Great IIPA.  Too bad is is only available in limited quantities.  If any of you hop heads  see it grab some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 4, 2015)

Great Rhythm Hopstock IPA out of Portsmouth.  Very nice IPA on this gorgeous early Fall afternoon


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2015)

Wine red tonight along with Mary making for relaxing weekend.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 4, 2015)

Modelo Especial with some Chili Colorado, very nice combo


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 7, 2015)

Enjoying an Otter Creek/ Lawson's. Finest Double Dose.  Delicious, but doesn't seem quite as good as previous batches.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 7, 2015)

Be Hoppy.  

It is becoming a go to now that it is more available since the new brewery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 7, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Be Hoppy.
> 
> It is becoming a go to now that it is more available???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can't get my hands on a single can in Southeastern Mass!! It's on tap at Dublin Rose in SEEKONK but that's all I can get!


----------



## HD333 (Oct 7, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I can't get my hands on a single can in Southeastern Mass!! It's on tap at Dublin Rose in SEEKONK but that's all I can get!



Bottles have been plentiful in Central Mass.  Cans are still pretty hard to come by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 7, 2015)

They are canning today and should be available at the brewery tomorrow just can't get up there


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2015)

Well this doesn't suck! Treehouse Green! More of a classical IPA than their "juice bomb" IPA's such as Julius and their Curiosity series, but if you like resiny hop bombs, this works VERY well!! :beer:


----------



## Tin (Oct 15, 2015)

Grabbed Dogfish's 90 minute maple IPA. Perfect fall beer imo.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 15, 2015)

Drinking the last of my Double Dose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Oct 16, 2015)

So here in suburbia-land everything pumpkin is on the menu.  I recently tried a sampling of pumpkin flavored beverages and this was the one I preferred:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










If you're going to go pumpkin, might as well get one with lots of unmistakable flavor.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 16, 2015)

For those who don't want an over the top Pumpkin beer try Wormtown Fresh Patch, pretty good for a pumpkin beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2015)

Had a White Birch Hop Session Ale last night.  Pretty tasty for a session IPA.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 20, 2015)

really good stuff. Smooth flavors start to finish.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 22, 2015)

Just order my first beer kit. Starting small.

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...-starter-kit/1-gallon-small-batch-starter-kit


----------



## HD333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Enjoying a Wormtown Bottle Rocket, I may like it better than Be Hoppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Enjoying a Wormtown Bottle Rocket, I may like it better than Be Hoppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2015)

Road Trip anyone?
http://flowingdata.com/2015/10/26/top-brewery-road-trip-routed-algorithmically/


----------



## dlague (Oct 27, 2015)

Abita Brewery - their Amber is very popular in New Orleans while I thinking is ok I prefer their IPA


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2015)

Agreed.  Drank a bunch of Abita while down there.  Wasn't really all that impressed with the beer scene on bourbon street.  The bars seemed more interested in selling 3 for 1 bud lights.  The cleavage test tube shots made up for it though.


----------



## dlague (Oct 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed.  Drank a bunch of Abita while down there.  Wasn't really all that impressed with the beer scene on bourbon street.  The bars seemed more interested in selling 3 for 1 bud lights.  The cleavage test tube shots made up for it though.



Exactly but I did find this - Ole Saint, a sports bar on Royal Street that is owned by Deuce McAllister former New Orleans running back.  This place had plenty of taps.  Enjoyed this flight.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2015)

Drinking beer and watching Mets first world series since 2000./ I was 9 when they win last . need another series win this year.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2015)

Man, I hope tonight's game doesn't go 14 innings, dragging my ass at work this morning. Great game, I thought the Mets had it in the bag when Familia came in. Hope DeGrom shuts them down tonight. Let's go Mets!

Oh, I was drinking diet Dr Pepper, and diet Pepsi, token herb, and noshing on my Bro's homemade pizza.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Man, I hope tonight's game doesn't go 14 innings, dragging my ass at work this morning. Great game, I thought the Mets had it in the bag when Familia came in. Hope DeGrom shuts them down tonight. Let's go Mets!
> 
> Oh, I was drinking diet Dr Pepper, and diet Pepsi, token herb, and noshing on my Bro's homemade pizza.



I had mad hater. I sure your stone ing was better then my buzz. Great game sorry about players father RIP. 2 shift worker now so staying up late no biggie .I predict 6 or 7 game series.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 28, 2015)

Cannot wait to get home


----------



## HD333 (Oct 29, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Cannot wait to get home



Very nice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Cannot wait to get home



That was a great can release trio they were offering yesterday with solid can limits!  Heard that for Green and Julius the can limits are likely dropping to 6 today.  Also heard that another offering may be rolling down the canning line today 

Figures that yesterday was a Wednesday where there was absolutely no way my schedule would allow me to make the post work drive to Monson and today what's left of my Green and Lights On from a few weeks ago are currently on ice in a cooler in the back of my car getting ready to head to Gillette Stadium this evening


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally trying a Wormtown Be Hoppy.  Very good and a worthy selection for my first beer in 30 days


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 29, 2015)

drjeff said:


> That was a great can release trio they were offering yesterday with solid can limits!  Heard that for Green and Julius the can limits are likely dropping to 6 today.  Also heard that another offering may be rolling down the canning line today
> 
> Figures that yesterday was a Wednesday where there was absolutely no way my schedule would allow me to make the post work drive to Monson and today what's left of my Green and Lights On from a few weeks ago are currently on ice in a cooler in the back of my car getting ready to head to Gillette Stadium this evening



~450 cases of Alter Ego Dropped today! Had I known that I would have waited to run up until today and got 8 each. Didn't see where they were lowering the limits


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 29, 2015)

Drinking a Night Shift Santilli, holy shit, if this stays consistent I won't need to run up to Northern VT anymore!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2015)

8 cans each or 8 four packs?  

Is 12-6 Wednesday can sales a new thing?  Thought they were only open Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cans on Wed is now a regular thing. It is the way to go. From what I am have heard lines are minimal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 30, 2015)

^this^ not sure what it was like early but I got there at 5:50 and was out at 5:55. It was a great deal, lost out on Alter Ego because they hadn't canned it yet.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 8 cans each or 8 four packs?



Total cans of each style.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2015)

Watching Mets quick ass at home in queens about to win games 3 and enjoy ing a Mad Hatter no mj.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 4, 2015)

Enjoying a Eureka with Citra from Tree House with the wife. Nice light 4% hoppy Blonde Ale. 
12 of them got delivered to me today along with some Julius. 

It went nicely with the chicken, bacon, scallion, ranch pizza I cooked on the grill.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2015)

Given that today is international stout day, and Treehouse has had a couple of barrels in the brewery that likely used to age some fine spirit before they traveled to Monson, I'm expecting to hear some barrel aged stout release from them today! 

Too bad I'm heading to DC today for a convention today


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 6, 2015)

Having a Ballast Point Calm Before the Storm. It's a coffee cream ale. Never had anything quite like it. Not bad, but can only have one at a sitting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2015)

Firestone Walker Double Jack. 

A bit too malty for my liking.  That seems to be a common characteristic of Firestone beers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2015)

Second Fiddle is the choice tonight.  Not an easy choice.

Perhaps my strongest IPA quiver ever right now.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Second Fiddle is the choice tonight.  Not an easy choice.
> 
> Perhaps my strongest IPA quiver ever right now.



Good looking lineup right there! Drinking a Newberyport Green right now myself, tasty.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm with you, DHS.  

Thanks again for the special delivery!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dmw (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Second Fiddle is the choice tonight.  Not an easy choice.
> 
> Perhaps my strongest IPA quiver ever right now.



That is an impressive selection. Have you tried this? It would fit right in.


----------



## marcski (Nov 12, 2015)

Rico Sauvin DIPA by Against The Grain Brewery out of Louisville, KY. Very tasty.


"Sexy Beer For The Sexy Man"


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 12, 2015)

Need this if for nothing more than the can


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2015)

dmw said:


> That is an impressive selection. Have you tried this? It would fit right in.
> 
> View attachment 17827



I have not.  Where to buy D?  I'm in metro Boston frequently


----------



## HD333 (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Second Fiddle is the choice tonight.  Not an easy choice.
> 
> Perhaps my strongest IPA quiver ever right now.



Giddy up. That is a great lineup, enjoy those. Let us know if Boom Sauce stands up to any of those gems.  I found Boom Sauce to be a malt bomb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2015)

Boom Sauce is definitely a malt bomb. That was my last can from a 4 pack I bought in September.  Firestone double Jack  perhaps even more so.

Only reason I amassed such a variety is I didn't drink for 30 days.  Decided to do a cleanse to get ready for the ski season. Still bought great beers when I came across them as I travel all over New England for work 

So, it's all turned out to be a great reward for taking a month off from beer.  Now I basically have a couple cases of some of the most sought after beers in New England.

:beer:


----------



## dmw (Nov 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I have not.  Where to buy D?  I'm in metro Boston frequently



I haven't found it around Boston yet - it's a Vermont beer, I found it at Jay Country Store. According to a friend of mine it's a blatant copy of Heady, thus the name "Tribute". I got the same vibe from Long Trail Space Juice recently as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2015)

Deciduous Brewing Epiphyte

Really nice DIPA from our nice little brewery in town.  Cascade hops from New Zealand are used, so a bit different style DIPA.  Nice clean finish.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2015)

J'Ville Brewery out of Jacksonville, VT - Their American IPA - Picked up a couple of "Crowlers" (32oz cans - the 12oz can of V8 included in the photo for size perspective! ;-) ) A very tropical smelling, moderately hoppy classical IPA in a Harpoon IPA like way. Not a modern hop bomb by any means, but an enjoyable, very drinkable IPA nonetheless!

Looking forward to trying the crowlers of Coffee Stout and Vanilla Porter I also bought today soon! Thinking J'Ville will become a regular stop on my drives from CT to Mount Snow based on my 1st impression of their beer! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2015)

Another fine offering from J'ville Brewery out of Jacksonville, VT! Their Coffee Stout. Think Starbucks original at 6.2% or a slight more bitter Founder's Breakfast Stout! Very solid offering! And I would highly recommend a stop in on anyone's trip home from Mount Snow if they go the route 112/100 way down to I-91 in Greenfield, MA - The Brewery is just on the 112 side of the 100/112 junction in Jacksonville


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 23, 2015)

drjeff said:


> J'Ville Brewery out of Jacksonville, VT - Their American IPA - Picked up a couple of "Crowlers" (32oz cans - the 12oz can of V8 included in the photo for size perspective! ;-) ) A very tropical smelling, moderately hoppy classical IPA in a Harpoon IPA like way. Not a modern hop bomb by any means, but an enjoyable, very drinkable IPA nonetheless!
> 
> Looking forward to trying the crowlers of Coffee Stout and Vanilla Porter I also bought today soon! Thinking J'Ville will become a regular stop on my drives from CT to Mount Snow based on my 1st impression of their beer! :beer:



I've heard good things about j'ville.  I live 25 minutes away, I should get up there sometime.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 25, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Another fine offering from J'ville Brewery out of Jacksonville, VT! Their Coffee Stout. Think Starbucks original at 6.2% or a slight more bitter Founder's Breakfast Stout! Very solid offering! And I would highly recommend a stop in on anyone's trip home from Mount Snow if they go the route 112/100 way down to I-91 in Greenfield, MA - The Brewery is just on the 112 side of the 100/112 junction in Jacksonville


I used to stop at a place that made apple wines in Jacksonville. This sounds real close to it.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2015)

My hometown brewery Schilling is releasing 32oz Crowlers tomorrow morning.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

Abubob said:


> I used to stop at a place that made apple wines in Jacksonville. This sounds real close to it.



Same place - the wine side of the operations is the Honora Winery, and they added in the berr side , The J'Ville Brrewery, mid-late summer this year


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2015)

Aborted attempt at my first trip to Tree House today. Pike was already a parking lot at 1130.  Currently at Wormtown brewery waiting on a Hopulance growler fill. Also grabbed a six pack of Bottle Rocket


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2015)

One thing that I thing that I wish changed was the stupid law in Mass, NH and ME that you can't bring growlers from different breweries to fill. I've got a bunch of growlers from Hill Farmstead and elsewhere collecting dust. What a waste


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Aborted attempt at my first trip to Tree House today. Pike was already a parking lot at 1130.  Currently at Wormtown brewery waiting on a Hopulance growler fill. Also grabbed a six pack of Bottle Rocket



I'm in line at Treehouse now - been here for about 30 min, sales start in about 30 min - i'm probably 300-350th in line!! Crazy here today!!!!


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I'm in line at Treehouse now - been here for about 30 min, sales start in about 30 min - i'm probably 300-350th in line!! Crazy here today!!!!



Holy Smokes. Hopefully they open up early. I'm down to 4 cans it's I gotta make the trek out in the next few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Aborted attempt at my first trip to Tree House today. Pike was already a parking lot at 1130.  Currently at Wormtown brewery waiting on a Hopulance growler fill. Also grabbed a six pack of Bottle Rocket



I think Bottle Rocket is VERY underrated. That is a solid brew.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

My current view in line!! Still 15 min until 1st sales today - I honestly can't see the end of the line snaking South down East Hill Rd right now - at least 200 yards behind me!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like I made the right call.  Wait for growler fills at Wormtown was only 20 minutes.  If I had just grabbed bottles I'd have been out in 2 minutes.

Hopefully it's not like that at Tree House when I finally make it there.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

Made it to the NE corner of the brewery building in about 20 min after the doors opened (per a cheer from the front of the line the doors opened about 10 min early!) - still probably 100 yards of line in front of me to get inside the brewery! But the line is at least moving along


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

They've been selling for about 45 min now and I'm maybe another 20 minutes until I'm buying my tree house! Still probably 500 people behind me!! The line is still out on the road


----------



## Abubob (Nov 25, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Same place - the wine side of the operations is the Honora Winery, and they added in the berr side , The J'Ville Brrewery, mid-late summer this year


I think you're right. Did some searching online. Seems it was called North River Winery. I haven't been there since mid-90s. Time really changes things - in this case - for the better.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

Abubob said:


> I think you're right. Did some searching online. Seems it was called North River Winery. I haven't been there since mid-90s. Time really changes things - in this case - for the better.



Yup, North River is now known as Honora Winery, but still in the same location


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2015)

Took me about 90 minutes to get to this point just before I got my 30 total can allotment and about 10 feet from where Haze was being canned and labeled. The crew at Tree House does a good job at moving the line along! Still probably about a 2hr line when I was driving away to go get some brisket down at BT's Smokehouse in Sturbridge on my way home


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2015)

BTs is fantastic


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2015)

HD333 said:


> I think Bottle Rocket is VERY underrated. That is a solid brew.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good stuff for sure.  Had the bottle rocket first and now enjoying the Hopulance, which is also good.  

Wormtown is definitely top shelf. I would be going there all the time if I lived in central mass


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> One thing that I thing that I wish changed was the stupid law in Mass, NH and ME that you can't bring growlers from different breweries to fill. I've got a bunch of growlers from Hill Farmstead and elsewhere collecting dust. What a waste



It is ridiculous!! I have a half dozen my self.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 26, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> It is ridiculous!! I have a half dozen my self.



It is ridiculous. 
My growler count:

5 from Tree House
3 from Trillium
2 from Fiddlehead
3 from Medusa
1 from Wormtown
1 from NEBCo.
1 from Jack's Abbey
3 from Magic Hat (that will probably never get used again) 
1 from Brewfest Beverage in Ludlow 

All sitting in the basement waiting to be used. 

Medusa is local to me so they get used the most, followed by Jack's Abbey, Trillium and Tree House. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2015)

Ridiculous tap list at the Station Taproom on the 2nd floor of the base lodge at Mount Snow today!!!! Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout, Lawson's Double Dose, Lawson's Double Shot, 3 kinds of Hill Farmstead, a pumpkin sour from Hermit Thrush,  Maine Beer Co Lunch, and 13 other quality beers!! I challenge any base area bar to beat that list!! Look up the full list on the taplister app, look for West Dover, CT - The Station Taproom!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Ridiculous tap list at the Station Taproom on the 2nd floor of the base lodge at Mount Snow today!!!! Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout, Lawson's Double Dose, Lawson's Double Shot, 3 kinds of Hill Farmstead, a pumpkin sour from Hermit Thrush,  Maine Beer Co Lunch, and 13 other quality beers!! I challenge any base area bar to beat that list!! Look up the full list on the taplister app, look for West Dover, CT - The Station Taproom!



So conditions were not fun today or good you ever write trip report .?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Ridiculous tap list at the Station Taproom on the 2nd floor of the base lodge at Mount Snow today!!!! Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout, Lawson's Double Dose, Lawson's Double Shot, 3 kinds of Hill Farmstead, a pumpkin sour from Hermit Thrush,  Maine Beer Co Lunch, and 13 other quality beers!! I challenge any base area bar to beat that list!! Look up the full list on the taplister app, look for West Dover, CT - The Station Taproom!



Impressive.  Unlikely you'd see a list that good in Northern VT.  Does Mountain Snow have someone driving up to pick up? To my knowledge neither Hill or Lawsons distributed in Southern Vermont.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 29, 2015)

Had a Maine Brewing Lunch last night. American Pale Ale, hoppy start, but really smooth mouthfeel, and clean finish. Really good.
Rogue Farms Mead this afternoon was thin, stronger musty flavor (common with meads) than I'd like.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2015)

So I was on the fence about should I or shouldn't I make a run up to Monson, MA after work today until about 4PM when I saw that Treehouse was going to have King Julius available (the double IPA version of Julius)!

I rolled into the lot about 6PM and got one of the last parking spaces before they started parking people across the street in the overflow lot. The line was about 50 people out the door when I got into it. About 15 minutes later I was inside the brewery and 10 minutes later my VISA card was swiped and I was out the door with my full can allotment tonight of 6 Green, 6 Julius and 4 King Julius.

Got home, and had to show restraint for about an hour as my wife was interviewing prospective after school sitters for our kids, but finally got to open up my 1st King Julius!

It pours in typical cloudy Treehouse IPA fashion, but noticeably more orange in color than Julius or Green or Haze. The aroma is distinct citrus and mango.  A nice velvety feel on the tongue with a great balance of strong mango, orange, pineapple flavors up front tapering to a moderately hoppy bitter finish. Everything about King J is bigger and more pronounced than Julius. It is delicious! 

Literally within 5 minutes of posting a pic of my King Julius on a few Facebook beer pages, I had 5+ trade offers for some serious beers (Bourbon County Rare, Lawson's Double Sunshine, Russian River Pliny the Elder, Heady, Trillium, etc). Maybe if I had a dozen or so King J's i'd consider it, but with just 4 to start (3 left now), I'm not trading!!! :beer:


----------



## roark (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd take the rare trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2015)

Founder's ReDankulous, what a fantastic drink. Slightly sweet and hoppy all together


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2015)

Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout - gotta love this in any  location, let alone a ski area base lodge bar!! Why I say that the Station Taproom at Mount Snow is one of the best ski area bars out there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout - gotta love this in any  location, let alone a ski area base lodge bar!! Why I say that the Station Taproom at Mount Snow is one of the best ski area bars out there!



http://www.plattekill.com/images/stories/Jill-and-John-1116.jpg
http://www.plattekill.com/images/stories/Jill-and-John-1116.jpg

NEW!  This winter, join the "PLATTY MUG CLUB"!  

We're selling limited edition 2015-16 Collectible Plattekill Mugs AND we'll store them for you here all season long so they are ready when you arrive to pour your beer in all winter!  They are yours to keep, so personalize them and make 'em yours!  $25


----------



## marcski (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know who is more the homer... Dr. Jeff or Scotty??


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

marcski said:


> I don't know who is more the homer... Dr. Jeff or Scotty??



Lol bored I like all the hills actually but due love Platty. Guess living less then 50 miles away kind if pushes me more love love for the hill.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2015)

marcski said:


> I don't know who is more the homer... Dr. Jeff or Scotty??



Since I just moved onto a Hill Farmstead Harlan, I'll gladly enjoy my "Homer" designation for the Station Taproom!


----------



## marcski (Dec 5, 2015)

I like the Harlan. Very tasty.  My local pub has a dedicated Hill Farmstead line.

I had one of these. Baxter Brewing Bootleg Fireworks 2nd Edition DIPA. Very tasty, hoppy yet well balanced.  







And now I am onto a Stone's new Enjoy By 12.25.15 in a 6 oz bottle.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2015)

Finally made it over to Tree House today.

They had Julius and "23" for sale - 8 can limit each.  

Enjoying the Julius now.  Very good brew, but I find a bit of "nail polish remover" taste in there.  Kind of "chemically" taste.  Not sure what specific hop or malt is producing that note, but I haven't experienced it prior.  Can't say I'd rate it as highly as the Big Three from VT or even Be Hoppy for that matter.  YMMV. 

Even though it was can sales only today, the line was out to the Koi pond when I arrived at 1pm.  It took a hair over 45 minutes to get through, which isn't something Im going to rush back for. Not terrible, but lots of great beer out there requiring less effort.  They could employ a few more people and move things along faster, but apparently many folks don't mind the wait.  Pretty much everyone I conversed with in line was a repeat customer.  I wouldn't have minded the wait if I could have purchased a couple cases, but for 16 cans it was excessive for my liking. I think I'll wait until the hype calms down and availability increases before heading back.

Also of note was seeing the destruction from the tornados that hit a few years back.  Way  impressive display of nature's force.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Finally made it over to Tree House today.
> 
> They had Julius and "23" for sale - 8 can limit each.
> 
> ...




Give Julius a week.  I find it a little green when it is super fresh.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hit Trillium today. DDH Fort Point Pale Ale is legit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 9, 2015)

At the co-op tonight I saw a Ballast Point Habanero IPA - anyone ever tried it? Sounds seriously funky.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2015)

Finally tried the Guinness Nitro IPA. Thumbs down. Needs more hops. 

Tried Hardcore Chimera Imperial IPA. Thumbs up!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2015)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...AL
Amazon Rolls out One-Hour Alcohol Delivery


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> At the co-op tonight I saw a Ballast Point Habanero IPA - anyone ever tried it? Sounds seriously funky.



Yup.

I packs a surprising amount of heat, so if hot/"spicy" things aren't your preference, then its likely you won't like it.  I've found that if you can mix BP's Habanero 50/50 with their Grapefruit Sculpin that the result is a really nice mix of tart and spicy!

The Habanero on it's own has me craving say some nacho chips and guacamole when I drink it! This id definitely one of those beers that you'll either like it, or hate it,  it's got that distinct and different of a flavor profile! :beer:


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 11, 2015)

I saw the Grapefruit Sculpin too - that one definitely intrigued me more. I like a bit of tartness with an IPA.

I wound up grabbing a pack of Foolproof Porter. Slightly chocolatey, medium-bodied porter. Not the best porter I've had, but definitely not bad either.


----------



## roark (Dec 13, 2015)

Grapefruit Sculpin is excellent. Have not had habenero. Loved the couple bottles of Trillium I picked up on my last visit.

Does Mass still have weird laws around Sundays? Flying in later in the day tomorrow and headed out to Newton/Weston... can't seem to find any stores that would still be open.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 13, 2015)

roark said:


> Grapefruit Sculpin is excellent. Have not had habenero. Loved the couple bottles of Trillium I picked up on my last visit.
> 
> Does Mass still have weird laws around Sundays? Flying in later in the day tomorrow and headed out to Newton/Weston... can't seem to find any stores that would still be open.



Ma stores can be open 10am to 11pm on Sundays, but not too many stores actually stay open that late.


----------



## roark (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks, remembering my college days when Sundays were dry...


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 13, 2015)

Finally got my hands on some Worm town to take home. First time with Bottle Rocket, very good APA, love Be Hoppy!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2015)

Had this before, but been awhile.  Fairly easy to find in Northern VT.  A very good IPA.  Not world class, but solid.  Worth picking up if you're up in the area and gathering some of the more famous beers up there.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 13, 2015)

Had a few of these on tap at the shusi place in K-ton this weekend, nice!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hit Treehouse tonight for some Lights On and Green cans. Limit of 8 each.  In and out in 5 minutes around 5:15 or so.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2015)

wow

wonder if it was like that all day.   Do they let you get back in line if it is short?


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 16, 2015)

I went a couple weeks ago around 545 on a Wednesday and walked in and out. Pretty good time to go


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2015)

good to know.  I would have assumed busier then due to people going after work


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 16, 2015)

I think Wednesday evening is the best day/time to go, everyone seems to go at opening rather than take a chance with getting there late


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2015)

I've heard the same regarding Hill Farmstead.

I just wish if I'm going to truck all the way out there that I can buy at least a case.  Wonder if they have any plans of upping capacity.  Clearly the demand is much greater than what they produce.  Same could be said for a lot of places obviously.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't know. They sell out every week and I don't know if they would want to change that. From the website it looks like they haven't been able to supply kegs to the bars like they did in the past, maybe that's where they increase?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> wow
> 
> wonder if it was like that all day.   Do they let you get back in line if it is short?



The pictures I saw online from about 10:30 until about 2 had a line that was out the door and steadily between about 50 and 200 people long (at times it was all the way back to the Koi pond!!!)  Crazy for a can Wednesday, especially one where the cans available were just their "regular" rotation (not saying that they're crappy beers by any means) Instead of one where there's a less often brewed option available!!

Treehouse just completely blew up this fall, and the hype and beer world buzz around it, and the overall increasing group of folks who will travel great lengths, and wait great amounts of time, to get great beer completely has them on their radar screens.  And plenty of that beer will be consumed by those who make the trip to Monson, but now there's also a huge amount of it that is highly coveted in the beer trading world, and that's a huge factor in the big line situation that is now becoming more of the norm than the rarity.  Good? Bad? Indifferent? who knows....  My hunch is that it will sometime next Spring or Summer get back to a bit more "normal" where sure they'll be lines, but there won't be a 45 minute line on a Wednesday at noon for 8 Green, 8 Lights on and 4 Alter Ego, like there was yetserday.  Until then, especially if they're releasing a Curiosity Series something else, the big lines will be the norm.

And when the rumor of their usually made just around Christmas time Sap IPA (apparently an extra piney IPA - I haven't had the pleasure yet of having one) expect the Treehouse frenzy to hit a 10 again


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

That was my experience last Wednesday when arrived at 1PM.  Line all the way back to the Koi pond for 16 beers.  Not worth repeating no matter how good the beer.  But, that's just me.  To each their own.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That was my experience last Wednesday when arrived at 1PM.  Line all the way back to the Koi pond for 16 beers.  Not worth repeating no matter how good the beer.  But, that's just me.  To each their own.



A two hour wait for their beer is still better than me driving 10 hours R/T to no.vt. to get comparable brews


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> A two hour wait for their beer is still better than me driving 10 hours R/T to no.vt. to get comparable brews



That's the part that I just can't fathom, when I see reports of people leaving NYC or even Philly at say 4 in the AM, hitting a Heady release somewhere in Northern VT, then onto Hill Farmstead, a few other stops for some Sip of Sunshine and Second Fiddle acquiring before running back down to Monson to stand in line at Treehouse and then back down to NYC or Philly all in 1 day, with lots of hours in the car, lots of cash spent, and an end of the day token "check out my haul" picture posted on various beer lovers social media pages!!  I fully get the draw and appeal of a GREAT beer, but when it becomes such a focal point in ones life that they literally spend the majority of a day (or sometimes multiple days) trying to seek it out (and then often doing the same thing a week or two later!!) that I just can't get!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

drjeff said:


> That's the part that I just can't fathom, when I see reports of people leaving NYC or even Philly at say 4 in the AM, hitting a Heady release somewhere in Northern VT, then onto Hill Farmstead, a few other stops for some Sip of Sunshine and Second Fiddle acquiring before running back down to Monson to stand in line at Treehouse and then back down to NYC or Philly all in 1 day, with lots of hours in the car, lots of cash spent, and an end of the day token "check out my haul" picture posted on various beer lovers social media pages!!  I fully get the draw and appeal of a GREAT beer, but when it becomes such a focal point in ones life that they literally spend the majority of a day (or sometimes multiple days) trying to seek it out (and then often doing the same thing a week or two later!!) that I just can't get!!!


Agree 1000xs I live about an 1:15 from Monson, I have no problem with a quick rode trip for Treehouse, hit Wormtown on the way back if they have supply in the taproot then home! Maybe 3 hours in toll! I've even thought about running up to Stoneface when they release their double but that ride for me is brutal. Boston Metro traffic sucks. I drink what I buy, might friend some to a couple lucky guys I know but I would never wait just to trade off beer. Not worth it to me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

drjeff said:


> That's the part that I just can't fathom, when I see reports of people leaving NYC or even Philly at say 4 in the AM, hitting a Heady release somewhere in Northern VT, then onto Hill Farmstead, a few other stops for some Sip of Sunshine and Second Fiddle acquiring before running back down to Monson to stand in line at Treehouse and then back down to NYC or Philly all in 1 day, with lots of hours in the car, lots of cash spent, and an end of the day token "check out my haul" picture posted on various beer lovers social media pages!!  I fully get the draw and appeal of a GREAT beer, but when it becomes such a focal point in ones life that they literally spend the majority of a day (or sometimes multiple days) trying to seek it out (and then often doing the same thing a week or two later!!) that I just can't get!!!



Only time I've been to Hill, I waited in line next to a couple guys from Philly doing exactly this.  They had left Philly at 4AM, got to Hill by 11,  then were heading to Lost Nation, Lawsons and down to Tree House before returning home all in one day.

That's just crazy to me.

I travel for work and have all of New England as my territory.  I only grabbed the various beers I do by scheduling a midday break to stop by a brewery.  For example, last Wednesday I was calling on a customer in Southbridge and swung over to Tree House.

There's plenty of great local brews on the NH sea coast to not need to travel really at all and not get bored with what I can get.   But.......if I'm in the neighborhood of something revered, I'll always make the effort to stop in.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 17, 2015)

I've driven out of my way to come home from down south to stop off in Montpelier for Hunger Mountain. But that's an all-in-one stop of whatever's available. Last time through I grabbed Lawson's and HF George, though.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 17, 2015)

Not sure if this place has ever been mentioned in this thread, but if you're up at Burke/Cannon check out Kingdom Taproom in St. J.

http://www.kingdomtaproom.com/ontap/

Very cool bar with a great tap list, good comfort food, and good live music. The beer menu also has an "up next" list for the next keg on draft - a nice touch when planning your tastes!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 17, 2015)

drjeff said:


> That's the part that I just can't fathom, when I see reports of people leaving NYC or even Philly at say 4 in the AM, hitting a Heady release somewhere in Northern VT, then onto Hill Farmstead, a few other stops for some Sip of Sunshine and Second Fiddle acquiring before running back down to Monson to stand in line at Treehouse and then back down to NYC or Philly all in 1 day, with lots of hours in the car, lots of cash spent, and an end of the day token "check out my haul" picture posted on various beer lovers social media pages!!  I fully get the draw and appeal of a GREAT beer, but when it becomes such a focal point in ones life that they literally spend the majority of a day (or sometimes multiple days) trying to seek it out (and then often doing the same thing a week or two later!!) that I just can't get!!!



Agreed that committing tons of time in search of all these Whalez is crazy.  I'll go a little out of my way but waste a full day to buy beer, no way.  If we are road tripping I'll see what may be around  and take a detour but nothing crazy. 

Here is how I get my fix: 

Luckily I have an office just over the MA/CT boarder I visit from time to time.  Sure I schedule  those days so I can hit Treehouse, especially Wednesday's due to cans.  

My other office is in the Seaport so I get to grab Trillium pretty regularly as well. 

I also have family and friends in Northern VT that have a standing order to bring me a 4 pack of Heady or SOS, or other goodies anytime they come down. 

I don't know how people who hoard all this beer can even drink it all. Of my latest haul of 16 cans from Treehouse I ended up giving half to friends, hopefully they will return the favor...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

Being able to give it away is part of the fun.  I've got some friends in Chicago getting a nice Tree House Christmas surprise.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Agreed that committing tons of time in search of all these Whalez is crazy.  I'll go a little out of my way but waste a full day to buy beer, no way.  If we are road tripping I'll see what may be around  and take a detour but nothing crazy.
> 
> Here is how I get my fix:
> 
> ...



Ever run up to Night Shift Brewery? They got some real solid offerings in Everett Ma


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

I have heard good things about Night Shift.  

Just swung into Wormtown in the nick of time.  Grabbed last three 4 packs of Be Hoppy cans.  Next run for cans isn't until January 11th.  What I found interesting is that they don't own a canning machine; they rent it periodically.  Bottles will be filled between now and then, but I prefer cans.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

I found a 4 pack of cans tonight on a random stop, very happy. Night shift is solid, Santilli IPA is great and Wurlpool APA good too, lots of grapefruit in the APA.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

4 pack of Be Hoppy or night shift?  If so,  where?  I've bought Be Hoppy before at Austin liquors, but that's it other than the brewery


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

Be Hoppy, very hard to get in SouthEastern Ma. Most stuff is kind of hard to get around here!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 17, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Ever run up to Night Shift Brewery? They got some real solid offerings in Everett Ma



Never been to the brewery but I love Whirpool, great crushable APA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 18, 2015)

Decided to try some long trail cans since we can't operate the zoomer bar right now. Picked up some Space Juice and Smash project last night. Have yet to try them. Did get to try the TrippleBag though. Awesome brew although kinda pricey !! Both the TrippleBag and Spacejuice were $16.50 for a 4 pack. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Never been to the brewery but I love Whirpool, great crushable APA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!! Try the santilli if you can, excellent!



JDMRoma said:


> Decided to try some long trail cans since we can't operate the zoomer bar right now. Picked up some Space Juice and Smash project last night. Have yet to try them. Did get to try the TrippleBag though. Awesome brew although kinda pricey !! Both the TrippleBag and Spacejuice were $16.50 for a 4 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I have not seen a Space Juice in person, where did you find it?


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 18, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Agreed!! Try the santilli if you can, excellent!
> 
> 
> I have not seen a Space Juice in person, where did you find it?



A local market in Hudson NH, E&A Market they have a large variety of Micro Brews. I used the Longtrail Beer finder
its supposed to be at Ayottes Stateline market too, its not too far off route 3 in Hudson


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I have not seen a Space Juice in person, where did you find it?



I have to admit, that for my palate, especially with some of the hype around Space Juice, I was a bit disappointed as I found it to be more of a malt bomb than the hop bomb that I was expecting, and the cans that I had were all consumed within 10 days of the canning date, so I wouldn't be expecting that much of a shift to the malty side in that time frame.

To each their own though, as I do have a few friends that think that Space Juice is better than Heady or Sip or Second Fiddle.  That's the great thing about all the great beer options we have now in New England, there's a taste for practically every beer drinker out there!! :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Dec 18, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Decided to try some long trail cans since we can't operate the zoomer bar right now. Picked up some Space Juice and Smash project last night. Have yet to try them. Did get to try the TrippleBag though. Awesome brew although kinda pricey !! Both the TrippleBag and Spacejuice were $16.50 for a 4 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I thought Space Juice was overhyped.  The name Space Juice had me thinking it was going to be a juice bomb like a TH or Trillium tyke IPA. Way to much malt for me. 
It wasn't a bad beer just not what I was expecting. 

I would love to see Long Trail break out with a nice juicy IPA, they were the guys who got me started in craft beer and I have a soft spot in my heart for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2015)

They've got Sick Day IPA on draught at Wildcat. Not a bad beer IMO. Not top notch.  

Long Trail, Catamount, Otter Creek and Magic Hat were my start as a UVM student.  None of them have kept up with the times and improvements in the industry IMO.  Not bad beer companies (well Magic Hat is), just not top of the food chain like they all once were.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2015)

This is funny!!!!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They've got Sick Day IPA on draught at Wildcat. Not a bad beer IMO. Not top notch.
> 
> Long Trail, Catamount, Otter Creek and Magic Hat were my start as a UVM student.  None of them have kept up with the times and improvements in the industry IMO.  Not bad beer companies (well Magic Hat is), just not top of the food chain like they all once were.



Otter Creek has been the standout in that group.  Cooper Ale was always a favorite back in the day. 

Kind Rye is a great beer, Back Seat Berner is pretty good too.  

Their collaborations with Lawson's (Double Dose) and Jacks Abbey (Joint Custody) where legit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They've got Sick Day IPA on draught at Wildcat. Not a bad beer IMO. Not top notch.
> 
> Long Trail, Catamount, Otter Creek and Magic Hat were my start as a UVM student.  None of them have kept up with the times and improvements in the industry IMO.  Not bad beer companies (well Magic Hat is), just not top of the food chain like they all once were.



I tend to agree with your assessment of those breweries DHS,  the only one IMHO who is getting close to getting some of their top tier "swagger" back these days is Ottercreek, who after basically a re-branding a few years ago is doing some solid stuff, and not just basically resting on their past laurels as the others seem to be doing.

Ottercreek's Backseat Berner is my easily available go to IPA by far, and their collaborations lately with Lawson's (Their Double Dose DIPA and Double Shot Maple Barleywine) have been solid as well, and I guess the fact that Shawn Lawson has enough respect for Mike Gerhart (OC's head brewmaster) to do multiple collaborations says a bit about OC's desire and ability to progress their offerings :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

Not bad beer companies (well Magic Hat is) - 
I have heard this sentiment a couple times now and I guess I've missed something. Can you elaborate this for me? Why are so many down on MH? I get the not pushing the envelope piece but it seems there is more to this. The Big Hundo was solid this summer


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

HD333 said:


> I thought Space Juice was overhyped.  The name Space Juice had me thinking it was going to be a juice bomb like a TH or Trillium tyke IPA. Way to much malt for me.
> It wasn't a bad beer just not what I was expecting.
> 
> I would love to see Long Trail break out with a nice juicy IPA, they were the guys who got me started in craft beer and I have a soft spot in my heart for them.
> ...



I am not a huge fan of malty IPAS either. I had MBC Lunch on draft last night for the first time and that is just straight up awesome.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

Tried this one out tonight, definitely at the boundary of my malt limits.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 18, 2015)

Just tried the Spacejuice ! It's hoppier than TrippleBag and Doublebag. 
I like it ! It's like a cross between Doublebag and Sickday. 
Doesn't seem like a malt bomb to me.
I'm relatively new to this limited release type of beer but I do like it 

Double - Tripple- Spacejuice = good BUZZ for a Friday night. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2015)

Enjoying a Deciduous Epiphyte DIPA courtesy of DHS!  Wow this is some real tasty stuff!   Can't wait to make it to the tasting room


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 21, 2015)

marcski said:


> I like the Harlan. Very tasty.  My local pub has a dedicated Hill Farmstead line.
> 
> I had one of these. Baxter Brewing Bootleg Fireworks 2nd Edition DIPA. Very tasty



Picked up a 4 pack. Super undertone of alcohol, very unusual for what I've been drinking


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2015)

Never thought about can availability being an issue, but apparently it is for the growing in popularity 16 ouncer.

http://www.pressherald.com/2015/12/...ing-hands-on-16-ounce-cans-is-one-tall-order/


----------



## Puck it (Dec 22, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Enjoying a Deciduous Epiphyte DIPA courtesy of DHS!  Wow this is some real tasty stuff!   Can't wait to make it to the tasting room



I had it last night too.  It was really good and if he wants to donate some to the Zoomer Bar. He is welcomed any time.  And my dog, Bode like it too.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 22, 2015)

Enjoyed a couple Otter Creek IPAs last night. Kind Ryed and Backseat Berner. The winter seasonal took the nod of appreciation in the waning hours of fall.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 22, 2015)

Another Treehouse run tonight, 6 Julius and 8 Greens 5 minute wait at 730. Have to reinforce the need to show up just before closing!!

Hit Yankee Spirits and scored a 4 pack or 14th Star Valor


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice to get in and out so quickly.  Next time I make an effort I'll go later in the day. Still would be nice to grab at least a case though given how in the middle of nowhere their location is.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 22, 2015)

Agreed. I was disappointed to only get 6 Julius didn't see that on the website. Still was headed out though, need beer for Xmas dinner!!.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice to get in and out so quickly.  Next time I make an effort I'll go later in the day. Still would be nice to grab at least a case though given how in the middle of nowhere their location is.



Not happening anytime soon unless they either have a secret plan to double capacity or take a week off from selling to build up some supply.  The simple fact that with 8 cans limits of Julius of Monday as the only beer available they went through about 300 cases of it just shows how crazy the demand is.  The other scary thing is is how ridiculous some of the beer trading requests for TH beers is now!!  I saw one yesterday where a guy in Texas was looking to get a bottle of the 20yr old Pappy Van Winkles which he had trade valued at $950 (roughly what the online market is getting for that bottle currently), and in his list of trading options for it, he had a SINGLE can of King Julius listed with an estimated $50 value!!!!  Ridiculous, given that when I was at TH on KJ's release day a few weeks ago, it sold for $4 a can!!

I highly doubt that I'll see for a while anything like the can limits offering they started the day with the day before Thanksgiving!! 8 Julius, 8 Haze, 8 Green and 6 Single Shot - 30 cans!! The cult like status that TH has right now just won't let some stock build up to get to the point where regularly you'll be able to get a case or more per person per visit.  And the fact that on their FB fan group page there's more and more concern/complaints about newbies going to TH who are doing things like trying to cut to the front of the line when they arrive long after their friends who are legitimately up towards the front of the line because they've been waiting there for a while, people moving other peoples coolers in line, people drinking on property, people either not using the porta-potties or now even apparently locking them so nobody can use them, etc, is unfortunately likely going to lead to some changes that won't be received well by the core group of people who have been there supporting TH from the beginning when they were down by the fleamarket grounds in Brimfield rather than its current location up on the hill in Monson.  Growing pains are likely coming, and that's a sad thought...


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 23, 2015)

People suck, that shit is just dumb. I've been a couple times now and haven't had to wait close to closing. I wouldn't wait for Friday and would never go on Saturday at anytime. I get wait I get and don't get upset  (as me 7 year old likes to tell her brother)!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

I still say the hype dies down sometime next year.  They make very good beer.  Lots of people do.  As mentioned earlier, Second Fiddle was very recently all the rage.  Now it's much easier to get.  

TH is still in the "have to try it phase".  So, you get people like me who go well out of their way do so, determine its really good, but can also get other really good beer with far less effort.

I felt the same about Hill Farmstead.  Haven't been back in a year and a half.  Hour and a half line then. Though I may go Saturday as I'll be in Northern VT and the skiing doesn't look worth it. I'm curious if it will still be as busy.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I still say the hype dies down sometime next year.  They make very good beer.  Lots of people do.  As mentioned earlier, Second Fiddle was very recently all the rage.  Now it's much easier to get.
> 
> TH is still in the "have to try it phase".  So, you get people like me who go well out of their way do so, determine its really good, but can also get other really good beer with far less effort.
> 
> I felt the same about Hill Farmstead.  Haven't been back in a year and a half.  Hour and a half line then. Though I may go Saturday as I'll be in Northern VT and the skiing doesn't look worth it. I'm curious if it will still be as busy.



Heck, I'd go to HF just to check out the woodwork of the bar in their new taproom!  The local craftsman up there who built it looks like he did some incredible work from the pictures I've seen posted of it!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

scratch that.  Just checked HF website and they're closed this Saturday.  bummah


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 23, 2015)

If you'll be in the area and jonesing for HF, stop in Hunger Mountain in Montpelier. Could be tough to find any with holiday foot traffic, but they have a good selection nonetheless.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

I didn't think HF was available via retail anywhere except for the brewery.  Has that changed?

I agree, Hunger Mountain has a great selection.  It's a go to stop for Lawson's for me or Heady.   Beverage Baron in Barre is another good place to go.  

I'm guessing with the holiday and lack of deliveries, it will be slim pickings on my visit. Only in Stowe for Saturday evening.  Probably just hit up Lost Nation on Saturday.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 23, 2015)

I've gotten it at the co-op going back two years, but that said I can't think of anywhere else I've seen it retail. Like Lawson's or Alchemist you have to luck out to get there for the in-stock. I've picked up Vera Mae and George there in the past.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

Weird because they don't traditionally bottle any of their famous IPas.  Maybe I'll swing in.

Tonight I'm enjoying a Victory Hop Ranch DIPA.  Super crushable for a 9% beer.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 23, 2015)

George is their Brown Ale and Vera Mae a Saison - I believe you're correct for the IPA.







Might as well...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2015)

Kick ass Xmas surprise just arrived from some friends in Chicago.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 24, 2015)

It's been a good Christmas Eve! 2 King Julius's a Julius and a Green. Not to mention family and memories made!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 24, 2015)

Stoneface ipa, lagunitas a little sumpin' extra, night shift - awake (very good coffee porter) gonna finish off a Julius as I (Sa ta that is) wraps the final gifts.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 24, 2015)

Had a Hill Farmstead  Dorothy, good not great, and a Dogfishhead Pennsylvania Tuxedo, which was quite good. Like a pale ale with a Christmas tree blended in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2015)

First time having an Alchemist Focal Banger tonight at Doc Ponds in Stowe.  Great stuff.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2015)

A nice holiday treat tonight.  Zombie Dust = so good


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2015)

Friend gave me one of these. I had not had a DIPA from Rock Art before.  Really tasty


----------



## HD333 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hit up Armsby Abbey today for lunch and a couple Hill Farmstead's, Harlan and Mosaic, both where great. 
Comfort food was on point as well, Tomato Soup with grilled cheese and Mac  and Cheese for the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 1, 2016)

enjoying some of this right now.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Friend gave me one of these. I had not had a DIPA from Rock Art before.  Really tasty



Traded Julius for a twintip, SOS and 2 Limited Access (also a DIPA from Rock Art) which is also very tasty


----------



## roark (Jan 3, 2016)

Best beer stores in Boston? Here all week. Had a tasty sour and imperial stout at Cambridge tonight.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 3, 2016)

Fort Point don't have the address though. You should head over to Night Shift Brewery in Everett Ma, great stuff.


----------



## meff (Jan 3, 2016)

Craft Beer Cellar is pretty good for a beer store.  For Breweries, Trillium in Fort Point and Canton is good as is Nightshift mentioned above.  For bars, if you haven't hit Lord Hobo yet try to get over there.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 4, 2016)

While not a beer store don't miss Trillium on Congress St in the Seaport.  They sell 750ml bottles and do growler fills (their own growlers) right next door is Fort Point Market where you should fine a good selection of bottles.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2016)

Brooklyn Brewing Quintaceratops. I had very high hopes, which were ruthlessly dashed. Sour socks mixed with cough medicine, and a hint of something that doesn't taste good. I got three sips in, and had to dump it. Wasn't skunked, just awful.


----------



## roark (Jan 4, 2016)

thanks guys. am familiar with trillium and made another stop there tonight - reasonable walk from the hotel. between the summer st growlette and the stoufffe bottle I picked up at whole foods I'm feeling pretty good... will refill the growlette tomorrow!

took a look at lord hobo's draft list and took a pass - familiar with all the non-local stuff and not that excited by their local options. had the boom sauce before, it's ok but not something I'd go out of my way for. and holy crap - $15 for a beer that's not rare or hard to find (or even that good for the style)? WTH? That's almost as bad as the $26 whole foods is charging for goose island bourbon barrel stout! (suggested msrp ~$9).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2016)

$15 for a can of Boom Sauce at the bar associated with the brewery?  Or are you talking about another beer they sell at Hobo?  I like Hobo for their European offerings and the food can be pretty good.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 5, 2016)

roark said:


> thanks guys. am familiar with trillium and made another stop there tonight - reasonable walk from the hotel. between the summer st growlette and the stoufffe bottle I picked up at whole foods I'm feeling pretty good... will refill the growlette tomorrow!
> 
> took a look at lord hobo's draft list and took a pass - familiar with all the non-local stuff and not that excited by their local options. had the boom sauce before, it's ok but not something I'd go out of my way for. and holy crap - $15 for a beer that's not rare or hard to find (or even that good for the style)? WTH? That's almost as bad as the $26 whole foods is charging for goose island bourbon barrel stout! (suggested msrp ~$9).



Metro Boston prices suck. There is a Yard House next to Fenway thats really good, food and drink selection.


----------



## roark (Jan 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> $15 for a can of Boom Sauce at the bar associated with the brewery?  Or are you talking about another beer they sell at Hobo?  I like Hobo for their European offerings and the food can be pretty good.


no, bear republic tartare.


----------



## roark (Jan 5, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Metro Boston prices suck. There is a Yard House next to Fenway thats really good, food and drink selection.


agreed. not a big chain restaurant fan, but do like that the yard house typically has a couple interesting options mixed in with the 50+ standards.


----------



## roark (Jan 6, 2016)

trillium had the galaxy dry hopped fort point pale today. Really, really good.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 9, 2016)

Just had a Sebago Brewing Whistle Punk double IPA that I picked up in Maine yesterday.  Very good with a taste similar to Second Fiddle at a much better price point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2016)

A very good friend of mine in Portland who is a big time beer geek LOVES Whistle Punk.  I've yet to try it. 

What was the price point?  Second Fiddle is pretty reasonable at $13 a four pack from the brewery.   By comparison, Swish from Bissell Brothers in Maine is $17.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> A very good friend of mine in Portland who is a big time beer geek LOVES Whistle Punk.  I've yet to try it.
> 
> What was the price point?  Second Fiddle is pretty reasonable at $13 a four pack from the brewery.   By comparison, Swish from Bissell Brothers in Maine is $17.



It was $9.99 at the Good Food store near Sunday River for a 16 oz 4 pack.  Pretty fresh, canned on 12/10.
I've always paid around $15-16 for Second Fiddle in central VT, never been to the brewery.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2016)

At local late night open kitchen place... Candlelight Inn for those local that know it and drinking  Greenpoint Beer works Kelso Imperial IPA on tap. Incredibly drinkable for a 10% ABV brew. I could get annihilated on these if I wasn't careful lol.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 10, 2016)

Smuttynose Rocky Road stout from their big bottle series.  Really smooth and creamy.  Quite good!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 15, 2016)

Sip o Sunshine with a Santilli backer!


----------



## HD333 (Jan 17, 2016)

Had a decent lineup for the Pats tailgate yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2016)

Rising Tide Cutter Imperial tonight.


Pretty good, not fantastic. A bit too malty, kind of like Boom Sauce, but I like this one better.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 22, 2016)

Locked and loaded for the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2016)

Best part of this picture is the Hannaford label. Wish we had one around here lol


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 22, 2016)

That is what you think is best? You have a warped mind my friend!


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2016)

Yup. If given the choice of all those beers in my fridge and a Hannaford down the street, I would take the Hannaford. The Stop and Shop on the East Side is crazy expensive.

That said, awesome collection.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 22, 2016)

S&S is a complete ripoff, HD did you pickup the Lost Nation at the brewery or store?


----------



## HD333 (Jan 22, 2016)

Best so far was the Trillium DDH Scaled.  Better than Heady.  Alter Ego close second.  
Buddy brought the Lost Nation and we have not gotten into it yet. Tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 22, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Best so far was the Trillium DDH Scaled.  Better than Heady.  Alter Ego close second.
> Buddy brought the Lost Nation and we have not gotten into it yet. Tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Better than Heady is getting into some rare company.


----------



## roark (Jan 24, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Best so far was the Trillium DDH Scaled.  Better than Heady.  Alter Ego close second.
> Buddy brought the Lost Nation and we have not gotten into it yet. Tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



still pissed I flew out the day the DDH scaled was released. Thought about trying to score some, but any line would have meant missing my flight...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Best so far was the Trillium DDH Scaled.  Better than Heady.  Alter Ego close second.
> Buddy brought the Lost Nation and we have not gotten into it yet. Tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I made a stop into Lost Nation last visit to that party of VT. Got some Mosaic and Lost Galaxy.  Both pretty good, but not outstanding IMO.  I prefer the hop profile of the LG.

I wish I was into Gose.  That's apparently very good from them for the style.  Our brewery in town (Deciduous) is well regarded for that style as well.  I just can't get into the salty beers.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I made a stop into Lost Nation last visit to that party of VT. Got some Mosaic and Lost Galaxy.  Both pretty good, but not outstanding IMO.  I prefer the hop profile of the LG.
> 
> I wish I was into Gose.  That's apparently very good from them for the style.  Our brewery in town (Deciduous) is well regarded for that style as well.  I just can't get into the salty beers.



Yeah the Gose was tough to muscle down. Seemed overly carbonated to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2016)

It's definitely not my favorite style but LN and Two Roads have the best that I've had. My wife loves it though


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2016)

14th Star Valor, very good brew
Edit to remove Deity from post


----------



## roark (Jan 27, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 14th Star Valor, very* god* brew


wow, that's quite a statement.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 27, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 14th Star Valor, very good brew
> Edit to remove Deity from post



They put out some good beers. Tribute is my favorite from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Jan 29, 2016)

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...3_10153391805758017_1089599188747690065_o.jpg


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2016)

No more beer or whiskey or any alcohol with new medicine I be taking. That OK it was time for stop using alcohol to medicate my depression. Going to start different types of meds and see how it goes.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Feb 1, 2016)

Other Half 2nd Anniversary IIPA. Juicy goodness.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2016)

No more beer or whiskey for me.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 4, 2016)

Just got to try out my new home brew as it was finally ready today. It was based off a clone kit of Bissell Bros. Substance and it came out pretty good!


----------



## mister moose (Feb 5, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Just had a Sebago Brewing Whistle Punk double IPA that I picked up in Maine yesterday.  Very good with a taste similar to Second Fiddle at a much better price point.



Agreed.  Don't see that much Sebago in CT, but I'll keep my eyes out for this one.

Recent likes:

Kent Falls Sweatpants on tap.  Really good APA.  On tap in Northampton at that 100 tap Irish pub place.  Not bottled.

Long Trail Smash Project #2.  Wonderful combo with flavors from both coming through strong.  With just a hint of dank skunk.  Like you're wallowing in the most seductive perfume from a most attractive woman and the door opens and some cigar smoke blows in from the street.  Went back for more.  Twice.

Treehouse Juice Machine.  Over the top good.  Damn, that cigar smoke creeps in on this one too.  What is it with these dank beers?

Beer'd.  Stonington CT.  Watch these guys.  Tap only.

Stillwater Give Way IPA.  (NY) Good.  Strong lemon notes without being at all sour.  Different.  Not a keeper though.

Fort Hill Double Boch lager.  (Western MA) Yummy, malty, IBU somewhere around -10.  A great break from those heavy cloudy coat your tongue with hop oil DIPAs.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Jack's Abby barrel aged Framinghammer.  (Baltic Porter)  Get yourself some, light a fire and make popcorn.

Burlington Beer Co.  Another up and comer.  Grab some of whatever you find and try some.

I liked Tribute and Valor as well.  Getting fat from all the extra 4oz these guys are making me drink.

Foley Bros Citrennial.  Very good, but at $9 a bottle, I'll get a 4 pack of something else.

And if you find yourself in Colorado, Modus Hoperandi IPA.  You can thank me later.

HD333, that looks like a great selection.  (Recently heard from Ms Moose:  "Damnit, the fridge is full of beer again!")


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2016)

Lord Hobo Boomsauce, draft at Coals in Port Chester. Damn fine beer, there.

Having a Boulevard Tank 7, Siason now. They do good work at Boulevard.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> No more beer or whiskey or any alcohol with new medicine I be taking. That OK it was time for stop using alcohol to medicate my depression. Going to start different types of meds and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Good luck with treatment- stay positive and on plan.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hobbs - Pompey NH not bad, a little sweet but good for something different


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2016)

I've never stopped there.  It's an odd location.  By the time I've traveled that far, I just assume keep barreling on home.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 7, 2016)

We just stopped for the first time. Im glad we did


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 9, 2016)

mister moose said:


> Long Trail Smash Project #2.  Wonderful combo with flavors from both coming through strong.  With just a hint of dank skunk.  Like you're wallowing in the most seductive perfume from a most attractive woman and the door opens and some cigar smoke blows in from the street.  Went back for more.  Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2016)

Stone Xocoveza stout - their take on "Mexican hot chocolate" - described as brewed with cocoa, coffee, Chile peppers, vanilla, cinnamon and nutmeg - this REALLY works for me. Sweet, spicy, and a touch of bitter all with a silky feeling on the palate!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> mister moose said:
> 
> 
> > Long Trail Smash Project #2.  Wonderful combo with flavors from both coming through strong.  With just a hint of dank skunk.  Like you're wallowing in the most seductive perfume from a most attractive woman and the door opens and some cigar smoke blows in from the street.  Went back for more.  Twice.
> ...


----------



## roark (Feb 10, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Stone Xocoveza stout - their take on "Mexican hot chocolate" - described as brewed with cocoa, coffee, Chile peppers, vanilla, cinnamon and nutmeg - this REALLY works for me. Sweet, spicy, and a touch of bitter all with a silky feeling on the palate!


there is a bourbon barrel version ("Charred") as well. Have not yet taster but a couple are sitting in my cellar...


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 11, 2016)

Having a Great North IPA, out of Manchester, NH.  Real good piney, floral hoppy goodness.  Slightly bitter.  Delicious, almost a double at 7%, yet very drinkable. Great brew at $9 six pack.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Having a Great North IPA, out of Manchester, NH.  Real good piney, floral hoppy goodness.  Slightly bitter.  Delicious, almost a double at 7%, yet very drinkable. Great brew at $9 six pack.



I too enjoy those.....their smoked rauchbier....not so much!


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 11, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I too enjoy those.....their smoked rauchbier....not so much!



I tried that on tap........Once!   Never again.  It gets good reviews, but not my style at all.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

Rauchbier's are like Gose's in that you either like them or not the 1st time you try the style, and if you don't like the style the first time you try it, the chances of you learning to like the style is really slim!! :beer:


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 11, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Rauchbier's are like Gose's in that you either like them or not the 1st time you try the style, and if you don't like the style the first time you try it, the chances of you learning to like the style is really slim!! :beer:



I really dislike the Gose style.  Some of the top rated Hill Farmstead, among others, have been wasted on me.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I really dislike the Gose style.  Some of the top rated Hill Farmstead, among others, have been wasted on me.



I actually like Gose's!! I didn't at 1st, but on closing day of the Station Taproom at Mount Snow, my go to apres bar by far, in the '13-'14 season, they had a $1 pint kick they keg special until all the kegs were gone. In the end it was down to Founders Rubaeus (and I'm allergic to raspberries) or Lost Nation Gose - I drank about $10 worth of the Lost Nation and have since taken a true liking to the Gose style!!  :lol: :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 11, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I actually like Gose's!! I didn't at 1st, but on closing day of the Station Taproom at Mount Snow, my go to apres bar by far, in the '13-'14 season, they had a $1 pint kick they keg special until all the kegs were gone. In the end it was down to Founders Rubaeus (and I'm allergic to raspberries) or Lost Nation Gose - I drank about $10 worth of the Lost Nation and have since taken a true liking to the Gose style!!  :lol: :beer:



LN gose is one of, if not the best I've had! Two Roads has a very good one as well. Definitely not my go to style but, shite for $1 a draft I would have been gose there


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> LN gose is one of, if not the best I've had! Two Roads has a very good one as well. Definitely not my go to style but, shite for $1 a draft I would have been gose there



That Two Roads Geyser Gose (a collaboration with Evil Twin) is mighty tasty!

As for the Lost Nation, one of the bartenders in the Station Taproom, who is also a Gose fan, and probably served me about $7 worth of LN Gose on that kick the keg day I mentioned, still to this day whenever I grab a seat at that bar an a keg of it is on tap, pours me one without asking what I want for my 1st beer of the day!!  :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 11, 2016)

I love an attentive server!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2016)

Finally made it to Night Shift Brewery today. Enjoying their Morph, which is their rotating IPA series.  This beer is Legit!!

Also picked up 4 packs of their Santilli and 87.   

Really cool tasting room.  Odd choice to have it in Everett.  I can only assume cheap rent.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 12, 2016)

I haven't tried Morph yet but love the other two. It really is a cool place to go


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 12, 2016)

LT TrippleBag ..... It's what's for dinner !

It's a pretty versatile brew, good for Breakfast with a PB&J or with pizza and  or anything off the grill. It's my go too beer this week !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2016)

Night Shift The 87 DIPA

Exceptional!!  Reminds me very much of Fiddlehead Second Fiddle

This solidifies Night Shift as a regular stop every time I head to Boston.   Without a doubt a brewery on par with the very best in New England.  

Being able to walk in and out with no can limit?  Yes please


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Night Shift The 87 DIPA
> 
> Exceptional!!  Reminds me very much of Fiddlehead Second Fiddle
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more!!

LUNCH - its what's for dinner!!


----------



## HD333 (Feb 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Night Shift The 87 DIPA
> 
> Exceptional!!  Reminds me very much of Fiddlehead Second Fiddle
> 
> ...



Did you try Whirlpool?  Incredibly crushable Pale Ale.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2016)

I did not. Next time. In and out. Grabbed 3 four packs. Santilli, Morph and 87


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 15, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Did you try Whirlpool?  Incredibly crushable Pale Ale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love Whirlpool.

Tried this last night, haven't had any other Ryes so I don't have a comparison but it was drinkable. Not an abundance of flavor though.


----------



## roark (Feb 18, 2016)

Boston trip going well so far, hit up nightshift last night - solid ipas, barrel'd is a good sour, awake is a good coffee porter, bennington was a bit much maple for me, Marilyn a little rough but I picked up a couple bottles that I think will age well. Was a little disappointed by trilliums congress st - still good but a bit heavy on the burnt rubber quality. Big sprang is pretty tasty and a unique take on a kolsch. Currently enjoying night shift whirlpool - really different! Green melon and pineapple hop , super crushable. Very nice!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Love Whirlpool.
> 
> Tried this last night, haven't had any other Ryes so I don't have a comparison but it was drinkable. Not an abundance of flavor though.



The RYE is just okay.  Did you buy it at the brewery?

I'm not sure what their brewing process is, but Stoneface has a really short shelf life.  Most of their beers are very good when fresh, but become pedestrian after a few weeks in the refrigerator.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 18, 2016)

Ya got it direct. Not usually a style I would go for normally.  The IPA I had from them was good 4 months later ( bought fresh from brewery)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

Interesting. I've always loved the IPA when bought direct from the brewery.  I've bought some at the store in my town (%10 miles from the source) and if I hold onto a few weeks it goes from being top flight, to just decent. Some of my friends have had similar experiences. Maybe just unlucky


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 18, 2016)

It has a lot to do with storage and light exposure more than almost anything. If the store allowed it to be exposed to light it can cause oxidation, or so I've been told while at Fiddlehead


----------



## HD333 (Feb 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting. I've always loved the IPA when bought direct from the brewery.  I've bought some at the store in my town (%10 miles from the source) and if I hold onto a few weeks it goes from being top flight, to just decent. Some of my friends have had similar experiences. Maybe just unlucky



Stoneface IPA is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get. I have had great bottles and the some real bad ones.  Freshness is key with these guys apparently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Stoneface IPA is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get. I have had great bottles and the some real bad ones.  Freshness is key with these guys apparently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A buddy who is a much bigger beer geek than I hypothesized that they get most of the flavor into their IPA through dry hopping, which wears off quicker.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Foundation Brewery
Epiphany DIPA
Portland, ME

Really good. Almost a Julius clone.  If you're in the Portland area, having Bissell Brothers and Foundation as neighboring breweries is an A+ stop.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2016)

They are only open starting on Thursday? Right


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, Thursday through Saturday.  I did also see their beers in Whole Foods in Portland today.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2016)

I am having a Rocket Fuel right now. This is pretty good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Rocket Fuel is pretty good.  I had not had it until a couple of weeks ago at Crotched.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Rocket Fuel is pretty good.  I had not had it until a couple of weeks ago at Crotched.



Henniker Hop Slinger!  A good one I agree


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2016)

Got this on delivered from a friend who goes to Burlington once a month. This is solid, would be my go to for summer yard work for sure


----------



## dlague (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice and hoppy!  When in Rome drink what Romans drink well in this case Colorado.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## roark (Feb 22, 2016)

Pretty epic weekend of beer.

Treehouse Julius
Treehouse Green
Treehouse Haze





Treehouse Eureka w/ Citra
Trilium Vicinity




14th Star Tribute
Heady
Lost Nation Mosaic
Hermit Thrush Party Guy
Hill Farmstead Edward
Hill Farmstead Rygge




Hill Farmstead Conduct of Life
Hill Farmstead Ephraim
Alchemist Focal Banger




Lawson's Sip of Sunshine
Portsmouth Royal Impy
Earth Eagle Ingrid
Earth Eagle Erebos
Earth Eagle Weize Ass
Earth Eagle Honey Boo Boo
Earth Eagle Engine Joe
Earth Eagle Jack Wagon
Rockingham Belly of the Beast
Tributary Milk Stout
Tributary Witt 2
Tributary Winter Saison
Tributary Pale Ale
Nightshift Cape Codder
Nightshift Mainer
Nightshift Maracuya
Nightshift One Hop El Dorado
Nightshift Generator
Hill Farmstead Ephraim


----------



## roark (Feb 22, 2016)

What a blast exploring the lupulin laden east coast goodness. Big thanks to MMP for hooking me up with a wide selection, and the random encounter with deadheadskier - fortuitous timing there!


----------



## roark (Feb 25, 2016)

DDH Melcher from Trillium. Ridiculous, in the best possible way.


----------



## roark (Feb 26, 2016)

got some trillium artaic - really good, not sure it really lives up to the hype. bottles ran out while I was in line, had to grab a growlette and consume pre security for my flight  first world problems


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

Rock Art Limited Access DIPA - Take a very good, Hop forward traditional style DIPA, and give it a mild/moderate amount of juiciness, and you get this solid offering!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice. I had their twin tip DIPA up in Stowe a couple weeks ago.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice. I had their twin tip DIPA up in Stowe a couple weeks ago.



One of my twin tips from a few weeks ago! Good stuff, a bit more "modern" and juicy in its flavor than Limited Access to my palate - I wouldn't leave a 4 pack of either on the shelf if I see it! :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

Rock Art has two solid brews in those two Doc!! Had a Tribute and Session #2 tonight while contemplating my season pass purchase. All went well on both fronts!! Just started in on a Green to cap the night off.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone in Central Mass needs to check out Cold Harbor Brewery in Westborough.  They are putting out done nice juicy IPAs. Not Treehouse/Trillium level but pretty dam good.  Indie-In Summer IPA gets a big thumbs up from me. 
They are tap room only for the most part, although I have seen growlers in a few stores, pints and samples available plus growler fills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll stop in next visit to my grandma.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

Big news at Tree House

http://treehousebrew.com/blog/


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 8, 2016)

That is awesome news indeed!!


----------



## Pez (Mar 8, 2016)

Crazy.  They are about 15 minutes from my house. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Mar 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Big news at Tree House
> 
> http://treehousebrew.com/blog/



That is great.  Good for them. Sounds like the new place will be a good take once it is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2016)

My main hopes are pretty simple.  That the capacity is enough that I can buy a case a beer every time I go and I never have to wait more than 30 minutes except for special releases.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Big news at Tree House
> 
> http://treehousebrew.com/blog/





Pez said:


> Crazy.  They are about 15 minutes from my house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Awesome news indeed!

And the new location in Charlton when it opens will cut the drive time from my office down from the now 55 minutes it takes me to get to Monson afterwork to 30 minutes tops! :beer:

Can't wait for the new brewery to open next Spring!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, being closer to 90/84 than Monson will be nice.  The only time I'm in that area is passing through to visit customers in CT or Western MA.  Monson was a bit far off the beaten path to schedule a "lunch break", especially with the long lines.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

Garrison City Beerworks Mosaic.  This is really really good, but they certainly are pushing the envelope on 4 pack prices. $17 for this $19!?! for their DIPA.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2016)

Also from Garrison City.  Really nice.  I'd say these guys are right there with Stoneface for some of the best quality on the NH sea coast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm in San Diego for ten days for work.  I'm not going to say the beer is necessarily better out here because I think the Northeast has some of the best beers in the world worthy of their beeradvocate prestige.

That said the overall beer scene here is unreal and blows away New England.  It's really no comparison.

I took it easy on the first two nights.  I went to Karl Strauss Thursday and Ballast Point Friday.  Today I met up with a buddy from high school and he took me on the grand tour.  We hit Stone, Modern Times, Societe, Green Flash and Alesmith.  

All of these facilities are so impressive. 15-30 beers on tap with incredible style diversity and all CHEAP.  $1.25-$2 four once tasting pours, $4.50 pints and then massive guest bottle lists.  I was blown away.  

And there's still 111 other breweries to try out here in San Diego county

Northeast does a good job , but San Diego is in another league. Best beer scene I've ever seen by far.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 20, 2016)

The Heady Fairy paid me a visit today.  This was in my garage when I got home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice lunch at the new Smuttynose Brewery today.   Got to sample some not so widely distributed brews.  Quite good


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2016)

Had me some of this this weekend .. yummy 

And this:





And this:


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 20, 2016)

Fair Maiden and Ltd Access are both very good. Haven't had Ridge Runner though


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2016)

Ridge Runner is nice, not hoppy like an IPA, but smooooooth


----------



## Edd (Mar 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm in San Diego for ten days for work.  I'm not going to say the beer is necessarily better out here because I think the Northeast has some of the best beers in the world worthy of their beeradvocate prestige.
> 
> That said the overall beer scene here is unreal and blows away New England.  It's really no comparison.
> 
> ...



Surprising info. I do think Stone and Ballast Point are in the top 5 IPAs I've tried. BP is expensive back in New Hampshire. When I found it in Lake Tahoe I figured it would be cheaper. It is not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2016)

It's not cheaper in cans/bottles out here, but on draught at the brewery I think it was $5 for a Sculpin.  I'm surprised the price on Ballast Point hasn't dropped since being purchased by Negro Modelo.


Tonight I'm enjoying a Belching Beaver Brewery Hop Highway IPA.  Pretty good.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2016)

Singlecut Beersmith's Mo' Shuggie Soulbender IPA - One of my beer loving neighbors up in VT swears by this NYC brewery! Her and her husband gave me this last weekend. It's a juicy, tropical fruit note forward more of a West Coast Style IPA than the New England Juice bomb IPA's that IMHO are the standards these days.

Overall, I'd buy a bottle or 2 if I saw it in my local bottle shop :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2016)

Lord Hobo's latest can offering, Hobo  Life session IPA.

A citra based session IPA (4.5% ABV) that is bright, florally, crisp and very drinkable! 

I could see this becoming my go to session IPA replacing Founder's All Day IPA


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 24, 2016)

Mighty bold statement there DrJ


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2016)

No complaints that a family member went to the Dinner release yesterday!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2016)

I had a friend make an attempt. He showed up at 9AM.  They had sold out by 8.  He traded for one bottle in the parking lot afterwards.  The guy he traded with showed up at 3:30AM to get in line and he wasn't even the first person there.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I had a friend make an attempt. He showed up at 9AM.  They had sold out by 8.  He traded for one bottle in the parking lot afterwards.  The guy he traded with showed up at 3:30AM to get in line and he wasn't even the first person there.



My relative rolled into the parking lot at Maine Beer Co about 5AM and got ticket #142, he told me that some people slept out all night there!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2016)

My friend planned on buying a case. Two of those bottles had my name on it.

All was not lost.  He went to Bissell Brothers instead and grabbed me a four pack of Lux.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> My friend planned on buying a case. Two of those bottles had my name on it.
> 
> All was not lost.  He went to Bissell Brothers instead and grabbed me a four pack of Lux.



Not a bad "consolation prize" at all! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2016)

Maine Beer Co's Beer I and Beer II experimental IPA's

I was the crisper, more classically floral forward IPA to my palate

II built on I's floral start and added some mild/moderate juicy dankness underneath and towards the finish

Both are quite good!!

Got III and IV in line soon! :beer:


----------



## skifree (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## prsboogie (Apr 7, 2016)

Happy National Beer Day!!!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 7, 2016)

Decent IPA out of Norwood, MA. Like a 100 orhers these days


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 7, 2016)

Scored a trifecta of Night Shift Brewing today. That combined with some Iron Mike should make for a great weekend! Happy National Beer Day!


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2016)

Trillium Summer Street IPA - This is the "juiciest" up-front IPA I've tried to date!! Golden orange color in the glass, distinct orange with a touch of grapefruit aroma.

Plenty of orange and grapefruit flavor at the start tapering to a moderate resiny finish that is a solid sweet/ bitter balance that really works for my taste preferences!

Trillium is proving to me that they can hang with Treehouse in the running for best brewery in MA with some world class offerings! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2016)

This last bottle has been staring at me in the fridge for three weeks. Was going to save and enjoy with a couple of beer geek friends, but can't figure out a date in the next month.  Given a bottle date of 2/12, it was time to drink. Still damn good on 4/15


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 15, 2016)

Jacks abby barrel aged porters are on the shelves. Delicious!


----------



## soposkier (Apr 15, 2016)

No a trendy new beer, but a solid old favorite.  Gearys HSA.  Love the can as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2016)

I like GHSA. I'll have to look for that in cans. Only had it bottles


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2016)

Picked up a 12 of Foundation Epiphany DIPA and 12 of their Afterglow IPA while in Portland today.  $99.32 for the case. So, 20% of my Peaks pass price for next season. :lol:

Currently enjoying the Afterglow. Really nice. A little light on the hops. Drinks more like a session IPA.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2016)

Gotta love the 7-11/VT State Liquor Store on route 100 a few miles South of Mount Snow! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 26, 2016)

New Belgium Brewing is launching in NY May 16th, CT in June, then RI. Presumably will continue northeast form there.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 27, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> New Belgium Brewing is launching in NY May 16th, CT in June, then RI. Presumably will continue northeast form there.



This is good news, NB was one of my gateway beers into craft back in the day, it would have been great news INHO 6-7 years ago.  I am afraid now they will have an early spike in sales then become "shelf turds". 

They seem to be entering a somewhat over saturated market, while their beers are good and the newness will boost short term sales I think the novelty will wear off after awhile.  I see people these days seem to be more into drinking local fresh beers. I can't recall the last time I bought a beer that was made outside of New England, other than Guinness or Corona Light.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2016)

I remember visiting my brother in Colorado in the mid 90s and thinking Fat Tire was fantastic.

I forget where, but I revisited it in recent years and found it pretty disappointing.

I'm with you HD, typically only buy something local. When Ballast Point first became available in New England, I drank a lot of it.  Now it's usually only when I don't see something local I feel like buying.  Same goes for Stone. 

Combination of freshness and wanting to support local businesses sway my purchasing decisions heavily.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 27, 2016)

Post ride beers at Maine Beer Company on Sunday.

Several new things there including:

Beer I, Beer II, Beer IV (didn't see a III) - All three were IPA's with the II being a session at 4.7%  All three were delicious.  You could get I II in bottles to go but none of the others.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2016)

Lawson's opening a brewery and tasting room in Waitsfield!

http://www.valleyreporter.com/stori...st-to-open-brewery-tasting-room-in-waitsfield


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2016)

Our little brewery in town joined some pretty good company in a Bloomberg article on IPAs.  

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-25/best-craft-beer-ipas-that-go-beyond-bitter

Enjoying Tillage by Deciduous Brewing Company.  A really solid IPA


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 30, 2016)

Not a Bud guy... Baxter IPA is my go to. But amazed with this whole micro brew boom what people are willing to pay for a beer. Maine Beer for example, had some of theirs, and while good, $5 to $10 for a bottle of beer??? Money is an issue, but even if it wasn't I would simply never pay that. Will stick with Baxter, Gearys, Sebago, Victory, Sierra, etc. for under $10 a six pack.


----------



## roark (May 3, 2016)

Riverskier said:


> Not a Bud guy... Baxter IPA is my go to. But amazed with this whole micro brew boom what people are willing to pay for a beer. Maine Beer for example, had some of theirs, and while good, $5 to $10 for a bottle of beer??? Money is an issue, but even if it wasn't I would simply never pay that. Will stick with Baxter, Gearys, Sebago, Victory, Sierra, etc. for under $10 a six pack.



heh, you have no idea what some of the rare beers go for!


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2016)

Burlington Beer Co's Strange Apparitions - a rich, velvety smooth texture imperial stout with a great balance of dark chocolate, coffee and mild vanilla undertones - another great brew from Burlington Beer Co! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2016)

http://alchemistbeer.com/blog/#8031

Some pretty awesome news in here on the new Alchemist Brewery.  Being able to buy two cases is huge.  Also the pricing is fantastic. $12.50 a 4 pack or $75 for the case.  I hope these prices force some of the competition to come down in price some.  When I see other breweries charging $17-18 a four pack it really feels like gouging.

Look forward to being up in Stowe for antique car show weekend this summer and the process of stocking up being much easier!


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2016)

http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/wood-aged/palo-santo-marron.htm

Bought a four pack on a whim. There's a whole lot going on with this beer- super heavy duty up front, but, surprisingly, very drinkable. at 12%, only one at a time is drinkable, but a much better sipping beer than I expected it to be.


----------



## chuckstah (May 12, 2016)

Having a Stone Enjoy by Tangerine with dinner. Smells like, well, tangerine. Taste is citrus hops with a bit of ...tangerine. Great ipa, 9.4 percent, but I like the original a bit better.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2016)

Nice flavor good hoppiness


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2016)

Pioneer Brewing, out of South Windsor, CT Trailblazer - the 4th batch of this, the 1st 3 had some folks thinking Treehouse Juicebomb New England Style IPA - Didn't complain when the owner of my local beverage store asked me if I wanted 1 of the 6 four packs one of their reps dropped off today! 

Quite good, maybe a half notch below Treehouse or Trillium, but I'd sure buy it again!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2016)

Great Rhythm Resonation Pale Ale has been around for a few years on the NH Seacoast. Don't recall seeing it in cans until recently. Nice summer drinking beer that's fairly priced.


----------



## HD333 (May 26, 2016)

Building 8 "The IPA" out of North Hampton not a bad IPA, the 4 pack I was given wasn't super fresh and it was still good. I would like to try a fresh batch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2016)

Compass IPA brewed here in Colorado Springs by Bristol Brewing Co.  Has a nice hoppy flavor with a slight citrus taste that is easy to drink.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2016)

Is it me or does Goose Island IPA taste terrible?  I was at a restaurant that offered only Bubweiser products which was a bummer.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2016)

I'm not the biggest fan of Goose. The price is nice, but it's pretty mediocre.  

I'm wondering if the quality is the same as prior to Budweiser buying it.


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2016)

O'Dell IPA very tasty out of Fort Collins.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2016)

One of the pioneers of the craft beer industry.  I remember my brother buying me some when I visited him at CSU in 93.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2016)

Last leftover treat from a trip qto San Diego in March.  Of the breweries I hit, Modern Times is the one I'm most eager to go back to. Small, neighborhood suds shop feel as opposed to big warehouse tourist destination.


----------



## ctenidae (May 31, 2016)

Summer Beer tryouts this weekend:
Victory Cage Radler- lemony, extremely drinkable, and only 3%, so refreshing.
Sierra Nevada Meyer Lemon- slightly more beery, the lemon wasn't much there (Meyer, I guess). A good beer, but not my favorite
Narraganset Shandy- I like it. quaffable, not too lemony, not to cheap beery, either.
Stony Point Sun Juice. CT local. First half a can is a bit bitter tasting, after that, totally drinkable.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

Phantom Canyon Brewery - Noriega Pineapple IPA.  Not a big fruit with beer fan but this one worked nicely with the hoppy aspects of this one.  Felt refreshing and appropriate as a summer IPA.

http://www.phantomcanyon.com/brewery/current-brews/


----------



## HD333 (Jun 1, 2016)

Enjoyed one of these on Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also had a few Jack's Abbey Leisure Time Lagers on T golf course, very nice summer beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2016)

Bought a growler of their Panther IPA - easy to drink good hop and bitter with a smokey flavor.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2016)

Had a bomber out of my Lefty's from Greenfield, MA, bourbon barrel aged boxed set that my wife got me for Christmas, of their Bourbon Barrel Aged Maple Ale on the patio tonight!

A very smooth, moderate maple ale with moderately balanced malty undertones tapering to a subtle Bourbon finish! Very good! All that was missing flavor profile for me was a piece of crispy bacon to round it all out!!

So good that my wife ended up taking my stein from me and leaving me scrambling to refill the small tasting glass!! 

I really hope Lefty's brews and ages this again this year! Very good stuff! :beer:


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 7, 2016)

Finally tried a heady topper last night. 
Very good, close to space juice. 
Think they are both great and having a tribute tonight ....awesome


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 7, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Finally tried a heady topper last night.
> Very good, close to space juice.
> Think they are both great and having a tribute tonight ....awesomeView attachment 20322View attachment 20323
> 
> ...



I really liked tribute, HT of course is great. Haven't had a Space Juice yet


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 7, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I really liked tribute, HT of course is great. Haven't had a Space Juice yet



If you like heady space juice will be right up there ! I need to do a back to back HT to Spacejuice .... Maybe Thursday night 
Do a proper shoot out !!
Both awesome though. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh so is tribute as hard to find as Heady or space juice ? It's pretty awesome !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 7, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Finally tried a heady topper last night.
> Very good, close to space juice.
> Think they are both great and having a tribute tonight ....awesomeView attachment 20322View attachment 20323
> 
> ...



This looks familiar, read about this somewhere else hmmmmmm!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> This looks familiar, read about this somewhere else hmmmmmm!



Hahaha yes Dave I may have a problem due to a poor ski season !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 8, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Oh so is tribute as hard to find as Heady or space juice ? It's pretty awesome !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I believe it's more limited than most


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally got to Trillium in Canton the other day.  Very easy in and out of the brewery for retail purchases on Wednesday at 1PM.  Grabbed 4 of their beers. 

Tonight's choice is their Sleeper Street IPA.  Outstanding


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Finally got to Trillium in Canton the other day.  Very easy in and out of the brewery for retail purchases on Wednesday at 1PM.  Grabbed 4 of their beers.
> 
> Tonight's choice is their Sleeper Street IPA.  Outstanding



Good to hear ! I work right down the street from them. Give me some recommendations.... Sleeper St is good !
I've never been but a few I work with love the place 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought four different IPAs including the Congress Street, which is supposed to be their flagship as I understand it.

And Hudson? To Canton must be a bear of a commute


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I bought four different IPAs including the Congress Street, which is supposed to be their flagship as I understand it.
> 
> And Hudson? To Canton must be a bear of a commute



Yes commute sucks but I start at 5am and clock out at 1:30

Can shoot on over on my way home. !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2016)

That's the schedule I'd want. 128 is a shit show most mornings by 6:30 and the again by 2:30.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 9, 2016)

I hopefully will be starting a new job in Burlington with a 730 start, travelling north from the Providence area. At least it's 3-12s and I won't be leaving to head home until 8PM


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2016)

Three 12s? Do you work in healthcare?  That probably won't be too bad. Maybe a bit of slowdown around Pike, Waltham and route 2 in the AM.  Evening should be fine.

Good luck getting the job!


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks, and yes, I'm an RN. The traffic is my only reservation at this point. The management and coworkers I've met seem pretty nice and relatively easy to get along with.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> That's the schedule I'd want. 128 is a shit show most mornings by 6:30 and the again by 2:30.



The shift saves the job. I wouldn't do it any later ! As long as I leave by 230 I'm ok. Still sucks... But I'm up early which helps on the weekends for skiing !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm assuming Lahey? Nice facility. I've got some friends who work at Beverly and Addison who really enjoy it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 9, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I hopefully will be starting a new job in Burlington with a 730 start, travelling north from the Providence area. At least it's 3-12s and I won't be leaving to head home until 8PM



Congrats on the new job ! Those hours are going to be good ! Certainly leaving at 8 and damn a 3 day week is awesome. Good playtime in the winter !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks guys, need to finalize the comp package so it still could go south if the $$ isn't what I want it to be but the manager has called me every other day asking if I'm interested. I keep telling he to get in touch with Comp to make the offer and they are giving her the runaround. DHS yes Lahey.

I am hopeful for a snowy season and will be able to put some good miles on my peak pass with the available days off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2016)

Tonight's selection is Fort Point Pale.  Equally if not more impressive than the IPA I tried last night.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 12, 2016)

Otter Creek Fresh Slice White IPA.  Really enjoying the stuff coming out of Otter Creek with Brew master Mike.  They sell mix 12 packs, so its great to mix it up from the standard IPAs.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2016)

Future Glow from Burlington Beer Co - a beer that's only 3.9% ABV just really shouldn't be allowed to have this much crisp, hoppy flavor!!! Burlington Beer Co describes it as a American Table Beer. It works very well for my palate for sure!

 I'd buy a case of this for a summer session beer, if the store in VT still had any left when I went back yesterday to buy more than the original 4 pack I got!


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 19, 2016)

Proclamation Derivative Mosaic -  fantastic crushable flavor, session light on the tongue with a 6% ABV. Had it at Chomp Kitchen in Warren RI. Great burgers and always amazing craft tap/bottle/can selections


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2016)

Stopped by a friend's earlier today. He had just got back from Hill Farmstead.  Been awhile since I had their double citra. Amazing.  Also was informed lines aren't really an issue anymore with the brewery expansion.  I'll need to pop over next time I'm up in Northern VT.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 22, 2016)

Have a couple new flavors to try this weekend at the Jazz Festival in Saratoga.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 22, 2016)

Awake is very good. Not a 4-5 at a time but good.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Have a couple new flavors to try this weekend at the Jazz Festival in Saratoga.


Trailblazer and Pioneer's America IPA are both very solid brews, that show that CT can brew some beer like some other states to the North that share some shoreline with the CT river!

Trailblazer, or at least the last batch from a few weeks ago, is very much a New England style "juice bomb" IPA that to my taste buds is very close to Treehouse's Julius.  There American style IPA is a very good West Coast style IPA with more of a distinct resiny backbone.

I've been quite impressed with all the 3 offerings that Pioneer is currently brewing, and look forward to them opening up their own brewery (they're currently using the Shebeen Brewery in Wolcott for their brewing location) in South Windsor hopefully later this year! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 23, 2016)

Pioneer had a great showing at the Trailblazer release yesterday. They started with 150 cases at noon, I grabbed my 19 cans (max limit) at around 1:30 and it looked like they would be pretty close to selling out by 3pm. Line was at least 75 deep at the opening bell.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2016)

I have the Lord Hobo Session IPA at home. Good- strong grapefruit nose at the start, but it mellows out nice.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 23, 2016)

Trillium/Evil Twin collaboration Trillikini, 3.3% session IPA. Real nice. I'd compare it to Night Shift Whirlpool, I think it may be better actually.  Tons if hop flavor for such a low abv.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2016)

Where'd you buy it? I've heard good things


----------



## HD333 (Jun 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Where'd you buy it? I've heard good things



The Fort Point brewery. Grabbed 2 4 packs. Ran into a friend and gave him a few so I am down to 4 myself now. Wish I bought a whole case.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2016)

Wonder if they'll have any in Canton next week. I might be down that way. Does Trillium can often? All they had was Bombers and Growler fills the one time I made it to Canton a few weeks ago


----------



## HD333 (Jun 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if they'll have any in Canton next week. I might be down that way. Does Trillium can often? All they had was Bombers and Growler fills the one time I made it to Canton a few weeks ago



First time they ever canned. Sounds like it may be something they do in the future.  

A mobile canning outfit came in to can. I think they are canning another collaboration this week. An IPA with Other Half out of NY called One Thousand Trillion or something like that. 

If they start canning and distributing more it will be nice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2016)

Definitely. It was $44 for four bombers when I went.  

Wonder if they use the same mobile canning company that Wormtown uses for Be Hoppy.  When at Wormtown last December I chatted up the bartender on why there was a few week wait until the next canning.  He said they use the mobile service because a basic canning setup costs $100 grand.  That's a lot of beer sold for smaller breweries to make back the investment.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 24, 2016)

Couldn't get this to post yesterday. Nice and hazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely. It was $44 for four bombers when I went.
> 
> Wonder if they use the same mobile canning company that Wormtown uses for Be Hoppy.  When at Wormtown last December I chatted up the bartender on why there was a few week wait until the next canning.  He said they use the mobile service because a basic canning setup costs $100 grand.  That's a lot of beer sold for smaller breweries to make back the investment.



The crazy thing is is that's basically how much the folks at Treehouse have been selling in cans every Wednesday during "can only Wednesday" for close to the last 2 months now!! Not a bad return on their investment for 6hrs of sales on a Wednesday afternoon!! :Lol:

I'm guessing that if the folks at Trillium feel like investing in a dedicated canning set up, and have the space for both the canning line and the sheer floor space needed to store a few thousand cases of empty cans, that they'd probably recoup that investment $$ pretty quickly given the fantastic brews they're putting out!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2016)

Another fine offering from Trillium.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 25, 2016)

A nice Belgian IPA from Offshore Ale on Martha's Vineyard. Had it a couple times at the brewery but this is the first bottle Ive seen.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 26, 2016)

This did not disappoint tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 27, 2016)

ctenidat2e said:


> Beerlog, stardate 82806...2d5d
> 
> Coret qtdfee dnsumeda Samuel Smith's Organic Ale last night. Beautiful color, noce head. Light hops in teh nose. Flavor was dissapointingly mild, littttle malt Uyor hops in evidyence. Mouequal1ddthfeel twas eeeder5s8few ddqrdsdress sdry ssttgood, not to carbonated and not too heave. Considering the quality of other Sam Smith offesreasaw4sder=rings, tthis beer was a huge letdowneTRDwe.4
> 4sssr4srdeftfftsss@5s5
> Sdsrddddsssssdsrsss sdda ac7ssfddfees sdsscdyssdd#see sddddsddsddaddddddddddsdddsssssssssssssssddsdsdsddddddddssfssdssddsssssssssssssssssssss@ssdsssssssdtdsfsff6dfrwdst pattsw2ft Drfsrt isssssrstss4s that after consuwe 3ming only one (albe@sssssssssssssssssssweas sduw sşsit a 20 oz bottle), this morning I fessdel like I drank 8 or 10. And I drank the one around 8 o'63add dd#clock. I will not be returning to the Sam Smith Otrs2ddddda yydt dydassdid as spano creche adddwrwas drganic galaexy any time soon. Something in it ser3iouusly didn't agree with me.


ssssslssssstsctv7sq add df we ssss
@ssssssssssssfsssss
[QfdddrdUrrdOTE=ctenidae;88329]EB is definitely a drinkassdddsddsrsssble dDrd e ds Rd sdqrdsad da rt d 3gada ss dssbeeqwsssssssssssssssssstsssssssdss#ddddddddDr sdddr. In Poland, ths3ddf dssd ds1dough, it's considered1free to be ososssssssssssssssssddsaaeloaassssssdsstsasdsssfdsss4ssss4sssssssss sad sad daddy d ewa ddd2fdsd was sds5ssdddsss tees ddsd set rd#sssn par with Budweuser in the US. If only ouradd sdd12s rt s q 6grdwyddsdddddyss ada ds msw saffds 11sssswainstream beers were that good...sw ddu2s

SsTtwe ddtssy gs s sddddsdddsw seehe Zset d w sdSD ssdsyds344sss4s444s4sywiecz Porter was assesses ssss§dss1ssssssqusea @a ssdsssite tasty, though the ribs ran all over it, taste-wise. Not too malty, not too hoppy, not too carbonated. All good things. If you see it, it's worth picking up (even at $3 a bottle- 20 oz, thouvfryuft edsfddq 4degy request egh)
1dyss2sfsds SC sdstdssssdsfs
Re:dycs Beer Advocate Festival- I always plan to go to them, then never do. One day, one day...[/QUOTE]
Ssd5trf1f eta essssd


andyzee said:


> Yeah, I prefer the Zywiecz myself, just throwing another good one out there.


Dd ye sttrd Dr sss
Only t6t


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 27, 2016)

HD333 said:


> This did not disappoint tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my goto "everyday" beer right now, esp. when I can't find anything else more local, new-agey-IPAish. It's just a well balanced delicious IPA. Bell's make some good stuff. Had their Pale Ale on tap last night .. dreamy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 27, 2016)

jrmagic said:


> ssssslssssstsctv7sq add df we ssss
> @ssssssssssssfsssss
> [QfdddrdUrrdOTE=ctenidae;88329]EB is definitely a drinkassdddsddsrsssble dDrd e ds Rd sdqrdsad da rt d 3gada ss dssbeeqwsssssssssssssssssstsssssssdss#ddddddddDr sdddr. In Poland, ths3ddf dssd ds1dough, it's considered1free to be ososssssssssssssssssddsaaeloaassssssdsstsasdsssfdsss4ssss4sssssssss sad sad daddy d ewa ddd2fdsd was sds5ssdddsss tees ddsd set rd#sssn par with Budweuser in the US. If only ouradd sdd12s rt s q 6grdwyddsdddddyss ada ds msw saffds 11sssswainstream beers were that good...sw ddu2s
> 
> ...


Ssd5trf1f eta essssd

Dd ye sttrd Dr sss
Only t6t[/QUOTE]
Scootty languages is good old times of talk

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHNzZ2gDscW/

My wishes at Trillium have been answered.  I was about ten miles away from there today, but didn't have the time to swing by.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHNzZ2gDscW/
> 
> My wishes at Trillium have been answered.  I was about ten miles away from there today, but didn't have the time to swing by.



This is great news.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2016)

Yup. Better format and MUCH cheaper than the bombers


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2016)

His and hers Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stouts up in the Bullwheel at Mount Snow after a 4 mile hike all around the mountain! This works!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 4, 2016)

My first and definitely not my last. God damn that's good shit!! Happy 4th everyone on AZ


----------



## HD333 (Jul 11, 2016)

Had one of these last night. Definitely a sipper at 9% Pretty good, I like Heady better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Jul 11, 2016)

Sam Summer in Terminal E at Logan. This is a tease as I am on my way to Germany for work for the next 11 days. More beer to come. ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2016)

Second trip to Trillium Canton today. Grabbed a 4 pack each of Launch, Fort Point and Mettle. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2016)

Couldn't wait for the weekend. Long day, so I cracked a Mettle.  At $20.20 a four pack, I told myself I would skip it when I walked in and get Sleeper Street at ONLY $17.20, but the word just came out of my mouth when I looked at the menu. :lol:.   The Launch at $13.20 and Fort Point at $15.20 were much more reasonable. 

The Mettle is exceptional no doubt.  Of the five beers I've tried from Trillium, they've all been amazing.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 13, 2016)

Several beer I couldn't identify were consumed last night. I need to be better about documenting them.

I did get a picture of the Berliner Pilsner at dinner. At €2.20 it was a fine deal.






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 14, 2016)

Traded some Pioneer Trailblazer for these two brews.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2016)

Trillium Launch. Outstanding for a "Pale Ale"


----------



## Tin (Jul 15, 2016)

Oskar Blues Gubna, Imperial IPA and 10% ABV. Dangerous. A little on the sweet side for my liking but a new top 3 beer for me.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 15, 2016)

DHS I hit up Canton on the way home, well shit! They have five (5) brews in cans and I had to get one of each. Starting with this one!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice. Both times I've been it's been so easy. in and out. As great as Treehouse is, it's hard for me to justify going back there when IMO Trillium is producing beer on the same level and it's far less a hassle to get it.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 16, 2016)

I agree. I LOVE Treehouse and the only way I will go is on Wednesdays between 5&6 before closing. I have never waited more than 10 minutes to get my beer. Waited that long today and now Canton is on my way home making it even easier. Nivht Shift is super easy as well and I love them as well.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I agree. I LOVE Treehouse and the only way I will go is on Wednesdays between 5&6 before closing. I have never waited more than 10 minutes to get my beer. Waited that long today and now Canton is on my way home making it even easier. Nivht Shift is super easy as well and I love them as well.



That used to be my Treehouse modus operandi as well, until can Wednesday has really blown up and gotten crazy busy the last few months!! My office is 50 minutes from Treehouse, I used to be able to leave my office between 4:45 and 5, make it to Monson just before 6, get my can allotment for that day and be all set. 

The last few months though with Treehouse's increased popularity, and them now starting selling at 11 instead of 12 most Wednesday's, 3 of the last 4 Wednesday's I was going to go to the brewery, by the time I was ready to leave my office they had either sold out for the day or tweeted out that all the beer available for the day was accounted for with those currently in line!! Heck, this past Wednesday they set a new, "unofficial" sold out record where all roughly 1000 cases available (it was Julius and Green available this past Wednesday) was gone just after 4:15!!! 

I can't wait for the new brewery next Spring/Summer


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 16, 2016)

I hope they run it like Trillium. 7 days a week and beer always available,of course until they sell out but the have stock available for days/weeks on end. Similarly Alchemist will run the same as well, once the hype of the new brewery wears off!


----------



## HD333 (Jul 16, 2016)

Speaking of Trillium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoying this by the lake. 

Love Trillium in cans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 16, 2016)

Just finished a Mettle and it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi my name is prsboogie and I have a Trillium problem, OH MY!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Hi my name is prsboogie and I have a Trillium problem, OH MY!!!



Pics


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Pics



Ummm, what's in the zip lock bag Mr. Montana? You sure Trillium is the problem?  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2016)

I was up in Maine today for work. Stopped in to Bissell Brothers at 3. They were sold out of Substance by then, but still had some Nothing Gold DIPA.  Kind of worked out because I planned on getting a four pack of each. I like Substance, but Nothing Gold is better for sure.  As the name implies, there's nothing gold about it.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Ummm, what's in the zip lock bag Mr. Montana? You sure Trillium is the problem?  :lol:



 They are wipes for my two kids, slobs!! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2016)

In that case, I'm in the same 12 wipe program. :lol:


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2016)

Little Pigeon was great, Sleeper Street - fantastic, Congress Street - OMG!


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 27, 2016)

Very fresh Be Hoppy from Wormtown. Week old. Delicious!   Last few I had were not good.  This fresh batch great. Glad they are dating bottles!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

Recommendation from prsboogie. Dated 7/7 as I had to buy it at a local store instead of direct from the brewery.  Very solid brew and bargain priced at $10.49 a four pack.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Recommendation from prsboogie. Dated 7/7 as I had to buy it at a local store instead of direct from the brewery.  Very solid brew and bargain priced at $10.49 a four pack.



Glad your enjoying it!! Stopped at Red Hook for lunch on my way north and picked up a 4 pack of long hammer 16s for the ride.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

It's worth a diversion on the way back to stop at Garrison City Beer works in Dover if you have not been.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll see if we can if it in


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 5, 2016)

Just picked this up ! Good brew  !

Trying the Resin next. !

These cans will work well at the Zoomer bar  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> View attachment 20513
> 
> Just picked this up ! Good brew  !
> 
> ...



As a pure hop fan, Resin or even better Hi-Res appeal more to my liking than Puff did - Puff just tried to go a bit more to the malty side of the IPA world for my preference.

Sixpoint isn't afraid to expand their offerings for sure, and typically do a good job


----------



## Tin (Aug 6, 2016)

The Res and Hi Res were too sweet for me. Was hoping for that big, bitter punch but it wasn't there. Still a decent beer though and I wouldn't turn one down.

Was impressed with this and want to get more...


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 6, 2016)

Moat Czech Pils at Attitash for the Blueberry Festival!!


----------



## moresnow (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice to have friends who look out for you.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 8, 2016)

For the Monday trifecta


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 8, 2016)

moresnow said:


> For the Monday trifecta



Nice ! You have good friends !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2016)

How do you like the Crusher? I've heard mixed reviews. The general consensus is to make sure it's the last beer you have for the day as it's so bold it somewhat "crushes" your pallet. I'll be in Stowe on Saturday and plan on stopping by the brewery provided it's not too crazy.  I'm mostly interested in grabbing Focal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2016)

https://www.pastemagazine.com/artic...t-american-ipas-blind-tasted-and-ran.html?a=1


----------



## moresnow (Aug 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> How do you like the Crusher? I've heard mixed reviews. The general consensus is to make sure it's the last beer you have for the day as it's so bold it somewhat "crushes" your pallet. I'll be in Stowe on Saturday and plan on stopping by the brewery provided it's not too crazy.  I'm mostly interested in grabbing Focal.



I liked the Crusher the best out of all of them, but it may not have been a fair fight. It was the only one I poured. I was just following directions. 

The Heady I had after the Crusher could have been a Coors Light. It did quite a number on my palate.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 11, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> View attachment 20513
> 
> Just picked this up ! Good brew  !
> 
> ...



Bengali is a solid IPA and Resin is one of my favorite doubles.

For a maltier double I've been enjoying Firestone Double Jack lately. Very smooth 9.5%.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 11, 2016)

Been enjoying these lately.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 11, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Been enjoying these lately.



#2 is nice, but I wish it had a little more body.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse I don't live closer to the brewery.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2016)

It's a blessing for my wallet I'm only down in Canton about once a month. Though I just heard they get a limited amount of Trillium at Craft Beer Cellar in Amesbury on Thursdays. I resisted the urge to verify while driving by on 495 this afternoon


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 11, 2016)

Stopped in today on the way home for some "samples"!! What a great place!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2016)

Truly is. Very reminiscent of some of the San Diego breweries I visited. Similar vibe and set ups in industrial parks. Green Flash and Ale Smith specifically


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 12, 2016)

Night Shift Flights santilli morph one hop this time and the 87 hell ya!! It's Friday


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice double Ipa from Wormtown. Smell is great but the taste could stand to be a bit hoppier, given the name. About three weeks old so it shouldn't have lost much taste quite yet. Think I like original Be Hoppy better.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 14, 2016)

great stuff from a great RI Brewer


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2016)

Up in Ludlow. I was unaware that Trout River had been purchased and relocated to Springfield. I thought they simply closed. 

So when I saw a four pack of their Single IPA I grabbed it.

This is about as mediocre as an IPA can get. I wouldn't even know it was an IPA had it not said so on the can.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 27, 2016)

This was good and unexpected.  First one at a party today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2016)

Love Focal


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Love Focal





chuckstah said:


> This was good and unexpected.  First one at a party today.



Better than Heady, IMO. But I'm not a hop head.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 30, 2016)

Another good o
ne from VT . Otter creek. Not Alchemists good but real good for a wide release.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Up in Ludlow. I was unaware that Trout River had been purchased and relocated to Springfield. I thought they simply closed.
> 
> So when I saw a four pack of their Single IPA I grabbed it.
> 
> This is about as mediocre as an IPA can get. I wouldn't even know it was an IPA had it not said so on the can.



Agree 100% with you DHS!

It was a disappointing over carbonated malt bomb when I tried it earlier this summer


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2016)

Just realized after visiting about five of these that Colorado has too many Craft / Micro breweries.  I generally order IPAs and so far Compass from Bristol or Elephant IPA from Pike Peak Brewery (Just out of town) are favorites.

Here is the list in Colorado Springs alone:

Brewers Repubilc
Bristol Brewing Company
Cogstone Brewing Company, LLC
Colorado Mountain Brewery
Fieldhouse Brewing Company -
Fossil Craft Beer Company
Gold Camp Brewing Company
Great Storm Brewing
Iron Bird Brewing Co.
Nano 108 Brewery
Peaks N Pines Brewery
Phantom Canyon Brewing Company
Red Leg Brewing Company
Rock Bottom Restaurant & Brewery
Smiling Toad Brewery
Storybook Brewing
Trinity Brewing Co
Triple S Brewing Company


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2016)

Wouldn't the market decide what is too many?  If there were too many,some would be going out of business. 

We've got quite a few on the NH Seacoast, but could probably support more.


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Wouldn't the market decide what is too many?  If there were too many,some would be going out of business.
> 
> We've got quite a few on the NH Seacoast, but could probably support more.



Not to many economically - to many to visit!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2016)

1st world problems


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 1st world problems



hahahahaha  for sure!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonight's selection is Otter Creek Overgrown Pale Ale.  For a value priced beer this is really well done.  $11 a twelve pack at Market Basket.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 31, 2016)

My MB $11 12 pack tonight. Quite good


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally had some downtime to make the trip up to Treehouse Brewing for the Wednesday can sale. Holy crap, does anybody work anymore?? Never expected to see a full parking lot and a line of 50 people ahead of me at 1:30pm in the middle of nowhere. Coming from Western CT I exited I-84 onto Route 32 and wouldn't you know that the 3 cars in front of me off the interstate all where headed to Treehouse in Monson, MA. 

Grabbed six cans of Julius and 6 of Green IPA which are currently chilling for Labor Day Weekend consumption.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2016)

Hadn't been to the town brewery recently. They had a new IPA called Biotic. Pretty good.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Had the Alchemist beers for the first time this week (Crusher, Focal Banger, Heady Topper). All tasted rancid to me. They were selling 24 packs at the brewery in Stowe (8 of each) for $80.70. Anyone who pays that much for that crap is nuts.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 2, 2016)

You probably drink Bud Light and think it tastes good 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> You probably drink Bud Light and think it tastes good


No had to wash that rancid taste out of my mouth with a good Busch beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Had the Alchemist beers for the first time this week (Crusher, Focal Banger, Heady Topper). All tasted rancid to me. They were selling 24 packs at the brewery in Stowe (8 of each) for $80.70. Anyone who pays that much for that crap is nuts.



Because you don't like their beer, others shouldn't too?  

Great perspective


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Because you don't like their beer, others shouldn't too?
> 
> Great perspective


Why don't you stick to moderating instead of rabble rousing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Why don't you stick to moderating instead of rabble rousing?



Take it up with customer service if you have a problem


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Take it up with customer service if you have a problem


What's their number?


----------



## HD333 (Sep 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Had the Alchemist beers for the first time this week (Crusher, Focal Banger, Heady Topper). All tasted rancid to me. They were selling 24 packs at the brewery in Stowe (8 of each) for $80.70. Anyone who pays that much for that crap is nuts.



$80 for a case of exceptional high quality well crafted beer is the going rate.  Trillium/Treehouse is more than that (not that you can get a full case at Treehouse). 

Stick to $12.99 Sierra Nevada 12 packs ( not that there is anything wrong with that) if that price point bothers you.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2016)

I paid $99 for a case of Foundation this spring. It's a lot, but if you're only enjoying 2-3 at a time, it's not that big of a deal to splurge occasionally.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I paid $99 for a case of Foundation this spring. It's a lot, but if you're only enjoying 2-3 at a time, it's not that big of a deal to splurge occasionally.


Yeah Bud costs more than that in a bar/restaurant. So what.

Who cares?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2016)

You tell me. You're the one who is being critical of the kinds of beer others enjoy and how much they spend for it.  I've had plenty of mediocre $100+ bottles of wine, but if someone else enjoys it and doesn't mind spending that kind of money, good for them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2016)

HD333 said:


> $80 for a case of exceptional high quality well crafted beer is the going rate.  Trillium/Treehouse is more than that (not that you can get a full case at Treehouse).
> 
> *Stick to $12.99 Sierra Nevada 12 packs *( not that there is anything wrong with that) if that price point bothers you.


That's expensive chit. No thanks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Tin (Sep 5, 2016)

Just had some stuff called "Treehouse", had to wash it down with a Twisted Tea. Still didn't work so a green apple Smirnoff Ice had to be brought in for reinforcement.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2016)

Finally got around to trying Nightshift Whirlpool.  Interesting beer.  Very light, but super flavorful at the same time. Craft Beer Cellar in Amesbury, MA. Gets Nightshift on Thursdays. Good value at $13.50 a four pack.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Finally got around to trying Nightshift Whirlpool.  Interesting beer.  Very light, but super flavorful at the same time. Craft Beer Cellar in Amesbury, MA. Gets Nightshift on Thursdays. Good value at $13.50 a four pack.



Love all the Nightshift offerings but have to say that Whirlpool is my #1 favorite beer from all breweries at the moment  . It's so god damn drinkable it's scary.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2016)

Today's beer selection is Nightshift One Hop this Time IPA. Rotating series only using one hop varietal.  In this case Vics Secret from Australia, which I just read used to be called Victoria's Secret after the Australian State, until the lingerie company got their panties in a bunch and requested the name be changed. Lol.  Very piney compared to big citrus. Really nice


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> Not to many economically - to many to visit!



I can live with that problem!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Finally got around to trying Nightshift Whirlpool.  Interesting beer.  Very light, but super flavorful at the same time. Craft Beer Cellar in Amesbury, MA. Gets Nightshift on Thursdays. Good value at $13.50 a four pack.



Total crusher!! Love the OHTT:Galaxy you really need to hit up the brewery in Everett. Just read they opened a function area/overflow for the taproom


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2016)

Sticking with the recent Night Shift theme.... Trifecta - their Belgian style pale ale with vanilla beans - I fully get the Belgian style spiciness, it's a style I enjoy and get in an appropriate, but not overpowering way in this beer, but I'm missing the vanilla notes in this one.

DON'T get me wrong, if you like Belgian style ales, this is GOOD, but don't expect much vanilla...

Go Jimmy G and the Pats!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

Alcohol and Cannibus go togethersssddss say what is up 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 16, 2016)

Coronado 20th anniversary Imperial IPA

Grabbed a single out of the singles bin. 10%. Drinking it out of the bottle so no idea regarding head/color. Nice balance with the hops and malt. Hits with lots of carbonation then the hop > malt transition happens fast and there's enough carbonation it finishes pretty clean, much faster than most Doubles. Does not taste like 10% which could be a good thing or a bad thing depending how you approach it.

The bottle does not say what kind of hops but I'm not getting a lot of simcoe flavor and it seems to lean more towards mosaic to me. Not detecting a whole lot of other fancy flavors just tastes like a great beer.

Much easier to drink / more refreshing than something like a Dogfishhead 120 Minute. Would buy again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2016)

Stoneface Blip. Pretty crushable. I prefer the flagship IPA, but this is a good session beer for a hot day.  That said it's a little pricey for what it is. $5.50 for a 20 oz bottle


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 18, 2016)

Singlecut Beersmiths "Softly Spoken Magic Spells" - a IIPA from Astoria Queens, NYC that was bottle on 8/24 and I bought at the Village Market in Waterbury, VT.   It's a damn fine tasting IIPA here in the land of Heady Topper and Sip of Sunshine


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 20, 2016)

Big Elm : Fat Boy (Double IPA, 8%, 16oz can)

Smells overwhelming of hops and bitterness. Hits the taste bud with a serious IBU hit and then almost tastes like a cooked eggplant sandwich. Somehow the malts overpower the hops in this beer. Heavy stuff, has a bite to it then turns into liquid funky malt. Tastes thick. 8% alcohol and it could pass for more. Aftertaste lingers with bitterness, not so much malt aftertaste. Almost like it numbed my taste buds. This beer is a meal, I could see it being a good option to pack with on a ski day.

Would probably not buy again unless options were limited, or maybe in the cold of winter, but Big Elm makes an 8/10 regular IPA that is better than most.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2016)

1:20 PM on a Wednesday. No line. In and out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2016)

Case to the left and the Growler was for a buddy.  I grabbed three four packs for me - Little Rooster Pale Ale, Melcher Street IPA and double dry hopped Summer Street.

Having the Rooster now. Another winner by Trillium


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 21, 2016)

If only treehouse was that quick!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2016)

Hopefully the new place is quick, but more importantly having the ability to buy more than 16 cans to a case.  I could have bought five cases plus Growlers on top of that had I wanted to today


----------



## Tin (Sep 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Big Elm : Fat Boy (Double IPA, 8%, 16oz can)
> 
> Smells overwhelming of hops and bitterness. Hits the taste bud with a serious IBU hit and then almost tastes like a cooked eggplant sandwich. Somehow the malts overpower the hops in this beer. Heavy stuff, has a bite to it then turns into liquid funky malt. Tastes thick. 8% alcohol and it could pass for more. Aftertaste lingers with bitterness, not so much malt aftertaste. Almost like it numbed my taste buds. This beer is a meal, I could see it being a good option to pack with on a ski day.
> 
> Would probably not buy again unless options were limited, or maybe in the cold of winter, but Big Elm makes an 8/10 regular IPA that is better than most.


 
Where did you find in around here? Haven't seen it in any Amherst/Hadley stores. I liked it much more than their regular IPA which tasted like a true malt bomb to me.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> If only treehouse was that quick!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I was literally in and out of Treehouse at 5PM today in under a minute, with a parking space maybe 50ft from the door!

Granted all I could buy was 6 Green and 6 Doppelganger, but it was a pleasant change from some of the BIG lines at Treehouse for many months now! 

I agree with the hope that the new facility on route 20 in Charlton (and for reference sake for those who aren't really sure of where the new Treehouse facility will be, it's roughly a half mile South of where the Eastbound Charlton rest area on the Mass Pike a few miles East of exit 9 (the I-84 interchange on the Pike).  

If Nate and Lauren and the entire Treehouse crew can get the production capabilities to allow sales limits like Trillium has now, I think there would be lots of happy beer drinkers sometime late Spring/Early Summer next year!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2016)

If there was no line/demand, how come you could only buy 12 beers?


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 21, 2016)

A friend went to Treehouse earlier today. Said line was long but in and out in about 20 minutes with no growler sales on Wednesday. Looking forward to my first Tree house beers  tailgating tomorrow night at the Pats.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 21, 2016)

Cant wait to try these.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> Where did you find in around here? Haven't seen it in any Amherst/Hadley stores. I liked it much more than their regular IPA which tasted like a true malt bomb to me.



Leeds Package Store has 'em.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 22, 2016)

Captain Lawrence Brewing : Palate Shifter Imperial IPA, 9%

Smells a little floral, fruity, hoppy on the surface and malts underneath. My first time seeing this beer or probably anything from this brewery. Was looking for a Double IPA but didn't want to pay $15 for 4 Double Jack's. This was $10 for 4. Worth the gamble. Very hoppy stuff with a flavor that seems to transform through several unique tastes before it finishes. I think they set out to accomplish something different, "Palate Shifter" seems like an appropriate name. Good flavors all through and leaves a good taste, finishing with hops rather than malts, but lightly so. Hits with a lot of flavor but cleans itself up on the way down.

Would buy again and likely to do so as it's priced better than other beers in its class.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Captain Lawrence Brewing : Palate Shifter Imperial IPA, 9%
> 
> Smells a little floral, fruity, hoppy on the surface and malts underneath. My first time seeing this beer or probably anything from this brewery. Was looking for a Double IPA but didn't want to pay $15 for 4 Double Jack's. This was $10 for 4. Worth the gamble. Very hoppy stuff with a flavor that seems to transform through several unique tastes before it finishes. I think they set out to accomplish something different, "Palate Shifter" seems like an appropriate name. Good flavors all through and leaves a good taste, finishing with hops rather than malts, but lightly so. Hits with a lot of flavor but cleans itself up on the way down.
> 
> ...



Have had a couple of logs of Captain Lawrence in the Keg-o-rator, good stuff!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 24, 2016)

Victory : Dirt Wolf (Double IPA, 8.7%)

This beer had some kind of "99" rating pasted next to it at the store. Tastes kind of light even for a regular IPA though. Not a lot of carbonation nor a blast of hops. Seems like a standard IPA with a little more malt and a little more alcohol. Wins points for drinkability, could easily session these. And by session I mean pound 8.9% beers if you wanted to.

Not sure if I would buy again, maybe in the summer, this is basically a beach beer for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2016)

Have a bottle date on it? I've had some big DIPAs that lighten considerably after six weeks.  Foundation Epiphany comes to mind. Some consider it Maine's best DIPA, but after six weeks it becomes rather pedestrian


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2016)

National drink beer day today.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 28, 2016)

Picked up a little bit of Trillium today. 

Being able to do this in under 10 minutes puts these guys ahead of Treehouse for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2016)

It's kind of amazing that such huge crowds travel to Tree House, out in the middle of nowhere, to wait in long lines to buy 16 cans when Trillium is of probably near equal quality, 10 minutes off 95 and you can always buy multiple cases with minimal wait.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2016)

In and out of Tree House in under 10 minutes today. Alter Ego and Haze offerings.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Picked up a little bit of Trillium today.
> 
> Being able to do this in under 10 minutes puts these guys ahead of Treehouse for me.
> 
> ...



Trillium is kind of like Disneyworld - they're really good at allowing you to have a fun time and have figured out how to take even more of your money even quicker!  :lol: :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm thinking that stack of beers is probably the equivalent of tickets for a family of four to Disney World. :lol:

My stomach wishes I lived closer to Trillium. My wallet be like, "Ah hell no."


----------



## HD333 (Sep 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm thinking that stack of beers is probably the equivalent of tickets for a family of four to Disney World. :lol:
> 
> My stomach wishes I lived closer to Trillium. My wallet be like, "Ah hell no."



I have an office in the Seaport and my wife works 15 from the Canton location so I am spoiled, usually get a 4 pack every other week or so. 

I made the mistake yesterday of telling a friend I was grabbing some. I think he took orders from guys in his neighborhood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2016)

That was me last week. Asked a buddy figuring he would like a couple four packs and ended up getting an order for a case and a half Growler.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2016)

HD333 said:


> I have an office in the Seaport and my wife works 15 from the Canton location so I am spoiled, usually get a 4 pack every other week or so.
> 
> I made the mistake yesterday of telling a friend I was grabbing some. I think he took orders from guys in his neighborhood.
> 
> ...





deadheadskier said:


> That was me last week. Asked a buddy figuring he would like a couple four packs and ended up getting an order for a case and a half Growler.



I've been on both ends of that scenario before!!!  No problems being the mule for a buddy and getting them some good beer if I'm going already as long as they're willing to return the favor with some equally desirable beers in the future.  If it turns out to be a repetitive one way request where I'm the one picking some up for them and the favor isn't returned after I've helped stock their beer fridges a few times, then I keep my brewery run intentions quite around them!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 5, 2016)

Banded Horn : Daikaiju (India Pale Ale, 8.7%, Maine)

I saw a beer from Maine of the IPA pursuasion with 8.7%. Sounds good to me. The ingredients listed on the bottle look great. Four kinds of hops, water from the Saco River, etc. Very hoppy. As soon as it hits your mouth it's like drinking a pine cone. There's very little malt, I wouldn't call it balanced or nuanced in any way. Four kind of hops could have been 1 kind of LOTS of hops for all I could tell. The flavor never smooths over, and it leaves a bitter taste in the mouth. Maybe it needs more carbonation to clean up such a strong hop taste.

Not bad. A little strong on the hop flavor for my tastes, which I think is saying a lot since I almost exclusively drink IPA/IIPA.

Would not purchase again (and I've already tried their regular strength IPA and decided it wasn't that great either). Much prefer Baxter beers.


----------



## Tin (Oct 5, 2016)

Sounds like a good find Tuna. Is it blown out with grapefruit?  I'm not a fan of the big juicy taste of many New England IPAs.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 5, 2016)

Just picked this yearly collaboration from Lawsons Finest and Otter Creek. Good stuff


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 9, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Just picked this yearly collaboration from Lawsons Finest and Otter Creek. Good stuff



I got a four pack for $15.99 at Mehurons in Waitsfield.  Double Dose is tasty but I prefer Sip of Sunshine and it comes in 16 oz cans vs 12 oz bottles at a lower cost.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 9, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> I got a four pack for $15.99 at Mehurons in Waitsfield.  Double Dose is tasty but I prefer Sip of Sunshine and it comes in 16 oz cans vs 12 oz bottles at a lower cost.



Agree.  Whenever I'm in VT I grab some Sip of Sunshine, but I was on Cape Cod last week and grabbed the best I could find.  When south and looking for a $16 4 pack I'll normally get Trillium.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 11, 2016)

Tin said:


> Sounds like a good find Tuna. Is it blown out with grapefruit?  I'm not a fan of the big juicy taste of many New England IPAs.



The Banded Horn? Nah it's just blown out with hops and not in the good kind of way.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 11, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Just picked this yearly collaboration from Lawsons Finest and Otter Creek. Good stuff



Had one of those Double Dose IPAs out of the singles bin a few days ago. Can't remember exactly what I didn't like about it besides "the flavor" in general.

Two IPAs I've had in the last few days...

1. Big Elm IPA ... very good, would buy again
2. Oscar Blues IPA ... not as good, won't buy again, although their Double IPA is great


----------



## dlague (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's to the season!  10 Barrel Brewing Co.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone see this? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...t-ale/&usg=AFQjCNFOjN3-Vyyxhvcj7iR_tdb1Jj9dgA


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 12, 2016)

Golden Road : Wolf Among Weeds (IPA, 8%, 16oz can)

Crisp, refreshing, great flavors all throughout. Can't think of much ways to improve this beer. Nice hit of crisp carbonation on the tongue, then as you roll it back you taste the fullness of the beer. Delicious stuff. Will definitely buy again, if I keep seeing it for sale.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good stuff out of Exhibit A in Framingham.  
They are in the old Jack's Abbey building. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 25, 2016)

If you're down in Boothbay, ME. check out Boothbay Craft Brewers. Great beer and really good food - best burger in Maine, hands down. The 10 Lewis is a nice session IPA. Tasty, subtle, there's a lot going on, and yet not clawing.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 26, 2016)

Saw it on the shelf so I figured why not. Yearly collaboration from Otter Creek/Lawson's. Not worth $5 a bottle, but it wasn't terrible. Tons of floaters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 30, 2016)

Knocked back a few Wachusett I.P.A.'s and Larry for good measure. Larry is a palate wrecker but good. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 2, 2016)

Today's offering at Treehouse........ 

I'll send a review when it gets cracked open tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 5, 2016)

the Rise APA from Whalers Brewing Company. Really tasty pale with great flavor and a nice finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2016)

Hearsay Green Apple Sour from my local Black Pond Brewery in Danielson, CT 

I got their 2nd to last bottle they had when I stopped by to pick up a few mini growlers of some of their other offerings this even.

For full disclosure, I like sours. This was a very good sour! Plenty of sour/tartness with a subtle apple and dry champagne quality towards the finish. Wish I had bought their last bottle as well!!

Talking with the brewmaster, he's got the yeast culture saved, and for next year's annual release of Hearsay, he'll be using cherries instead of Green Apple's! Sounds good to me!!

Really appreciate having a nano brewery with fun owners/brewers 2 miles from my house in CT! And the fact that the brewery is in the basement of my local bike shop that I frequent as much as my local ski shop in VT, doesn't suck either!!

Drink local when you can! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 12, 2016)

Now in MA.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




About time. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2016)

Night Shift One Hop This Time single hop - Mosaic Hop - very juicy, very good!  Great watching the Pats game up in my man cave as my wife and daughter kicked me off our big TV in the family room!! :beer:
Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 14, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Night Shift One Hop This Time single hop - Mosaic Hop - very juicy, very good!  Great watching the Pats game up in my man cave as my wife and daughter kicked me off our big TV in the family room!! :beer:
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Love their Mosaic. Gonna have to swing by to pick some up


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 14, 2016)

Latest batch of Building 8 (11/07 date) is much juicier than previous batches, tastes like a completely different beer and not nearly as good.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 15, 2016)

Co-worker shared these beauties from Foundation Brewing in Maine. Will sample tomorrow.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 4, 2016)

Tailgate beer today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nheigz (Dec 5, 2016)

They have Sip of sunshine in Mass now eh?   We are definitely spoiled up here in the Northeast. So many good beers. Most so hard to get..


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 5, 2016)

Where would said Sip o Sunshine be found is said Mass?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 5, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Where would said Sip o Sunshine be found is said Mass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I picked some up at Julios in Westborough a few weeks ago. Sold out in a few hours and Havnt seen it since. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2016)

not a bad Friday night. The OHTT -Cirta is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 12, 2016)

Otter Creek Free Flow IPA - tasty new brew from Otter Creek.  Canned on 11/16 and they call it "A Mind-Melting India Pale Ale" .  60 IBU''s and 6% ABV.  This beer might become a new go to option at  $9.49 a six pack at Mehurons.


----------



## roark (Dec 12, 2016)

Did anyone pick up pow pow today?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2016)

This has been my go to day drinking beer that's not too pricey. $9 a six. 






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Dec 13, 2016)

roark said:


> Did anyone pick up pow pow today?



Hoping they still have some tomorrow. I have to go to the office for a lunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roark (Dec 13, 2016)

For the Vermonters 


> Beginning Thursday 12/15 Lawson's Finest will have limited quantities of Pow Pow IPA for sale in Vermont on draft at Prohibition Pig, Farmhouse Taproom & Grill, Three Penny Taproom, Mad Taco (Waitsfield), Mad River Barn and at the following retailers - Warren Store, Beverage Warehouse, City Market, Hunger Mountain Co-op, Craft Beer Cellar Waterbury, Village Grocery, East Warren Community Market, Healthy Living, Woodstock Hops N Barley.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE - Pow Pow is limited in quantity and is expected to sell out quickly! It is up to individual retailers to decide when to make Pow Pow IPA available to customers, but is anticipated on their delivery days.  The first delivery day of Pow Pow is Thursday 12/15, therefore some accounts may not receive Pow Pow IPA until the following week. Check our website for delivery days. https://www.lawsonsfinest.com/find-our-beer/


----------



## dlague (Dec 14, 2016)

A couple I sampled this past weekend. 

This was a pale ale the wants to be an IPA.  Has hop notes but tastes like a pale ale after that.






Pretty hoppy with light citrus notes.  I liked this a lot.











This a more smokey tasting IPA with nice hops and spices - Winter IPA.






Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lucky guy. Grabbed some of the last Pow Pow at Ft Point today. I'm going to try to save it for the weekend to share with a buddy. If it doesn't make it I also picked up some Fort Point Pale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roark (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2016)

Foley Brothers Prospect - this to my taste buds can hang with any of the top tier New England Style juice bombs out there now!!

Tons of tropical fruit aroma and flavor from start to finish. Well worth picking up a bottle (or can now as well) or ordering one if you see it on a tap list! Great Brew!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

Reporting to buying six packs of assorted IPAs to speed up the Colorado/Western brewery experience.  Been going at it by getting sis packs of a single brewery but that is taking too long.   Have found some favorites though.






Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Reporting to buying six packs of assorted IPAs to speed up the Colorado/Western brewery experience.  Been going at it by getting sis packs of a single brewery but that is taking too long.   Have found some favorites though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had Escape last night - didn't love it but not bad. I am not a fan of malty beers and I found it to have a little more than I would normally drink. Not gonna give away the other 5 I have of course!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I just had Escape last night - didn't love it but not bad. I am not a fan of malty beers and I found it to have a little more than I would normally drink. Not gonna give away the other 5 I have of course!!View attachment 21362
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Good to know glad I bought a variety this time around.  Darn craft beer industry growing stupid fast.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Good to know glad I bought a variety this time around.  Darn craft beer industry growing stupid fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I know, it's crazy. I almost exclusively drink Massachusetts and Rhode Island beers with an occasional Vt offering when I get them. Great time to be a beer lover!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 9, 2017)

Spent a ski weekend in NH this weekend - IMO Tuckerman's has improved their product dramatically since the last time I tried their stuff several years ago.  The (new?) IPA was tasty, a respectable entrant into the New England IPA market.

603 and Henniker continue to make solid beers as well.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 19, 2017)

Long line today but worth the wait to get some Ice Cream Man from Back East Brewing. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 20, 2017)

WoodCore said:


> Long line today but worth the wait to get some Ice Cream Man from Back East Brewing. View attachment 21574
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Where are they located?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2017)

Back East is in Bloomfield, CT


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2017)

Another tasty pickup today from Relic Brewing in Plainville, CT. Was hoping for some Leaf Storm but this will fit the bill! 





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Did you hit their shop up for that? Been dying to try some Foley Bros.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2017)

First time seeing Stoneface IPA in cans. Still pricey, but a bit better value at $10 for a four pack of 12 oz cans vs $5.50 for a 20oz bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## LauraJillian (Feb 3, 2017)

I always recommend Victory's Golden Monkey - delicious, but drink responsible, it's abv is 9.5%


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 5, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> First time seeing Stoneface IPA in cans. Still pricey, but a bit better value at $10 for a four pack of 12 oz cans vs $5.50 for a 20oz bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Picked some up on my way up last week. I like the cans better then the 23oz bottles. They had it on tap at Tuckerman's Inn also. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2017)

Did you get it at the brewery?  If so, how much did they charge per four pack?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you get it at the brewery?  If so, how much did they charge per four pack?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ya it was from the brewery. $10 for a four pack canned 3 days before I stopped in! Super fresh and tasty


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 19, 2017)

Trillium Scaled Up. Pours like a glass of OJ. Delicious, but not worth the $20 for a 4 pack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2017)

Chocolate Coffee Stout - was pretty darn good.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 20, 2017)

Had a couple very good brews whilst in Bartlett! Moat - Call it a Day DIPA very tasty; Moat - Single Speed IPL also very good; Great Rhythm - Resonation IPA (on tap) was excellent and my favorite. Also had a couple Tuckermans Rockpiles on tap which were tasty as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Feb 21, 2017)

SoS finally made its way to Massachusetts. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 1, 2017)

Stopped by The Alchemist in Stowe today and picked up a 4-pack of Hellbrook 








"_Hellbrook_, a 7 percent ABV American red ale brewed exclusively with Cascade hops. It was first released at a slightly higher 8 percent ABV by the Waterbury, Vt.-based brewery as a draft-only option in 2010, but this is the first time it has been packaged."

It's a very tasty red ale and quite different from the Alchemist's IPA and DIPAs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2017)

In Florida visiting my folks for the weekend.  This is definitely worth seeking out. 






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 2, 2017)

Jai Alai is some good stuff from the sunshine state!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Mar 2, 2017)

Had to go with an oldie but a goody tonight. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 3, 2017)

Hit up Jack's Abby, Exhibit A, Medusa T nd Wormtown this afternoon! Had a shitload of great beers but The Cat's Meow from Exhibit A was the winner of the day! Do yourself a favor and check out the tap room!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2017)

Stainless Forest DIPA from Burlington Beer Co - easily their biggest juice bomb I've had yet! Lots of mango, cantelope and papaya going on in this one!!

And the fact that it was literally a foot away in the cooler at the Lyndonville, VT beverage Mart today from a 4 pack of Second Fiddle sure didn't suck either!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Mar 3, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Hit up Jack's Abby, Exhibit A, Medusa T nd Wormtown this afternoon! Had a shitload of great beers but The Cat's Meow from Exhibit A was the winner of the day! Do yourself a favor and check out the tap room!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You hit some great spots. Love Medusa, they put out sone great beers. 
Cats Meow is my favorite from Exhibit A. 

Did you try any Springdale offerings at Jack's Abbey? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Mar 4, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> In Florida visiting my folks for the weekend.  This is definitely worth seeking out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We went on a tour of Cigar City back in September.  Guide was awesome and they were beyond generous with the samples.  






A great combo for vaca: 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2017)

HD333 said:


> You hit some great spots. Love Medusa, they put out sone great beers.
> Cats Meow is my favorite from Exhibit A.
> 
> Did you try any Springdale offerings at Jack's Abbey?
> ...



Yes I did, like the session IPA a lot. Names are escaping me right now. Hair Raiser DIPA was very good also (Exhibit). Medusa is having their 2 year Anniversary party today, would have loved to been there but can't ditch the kids two days in a row lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Mar 7, 2017)

The wife brought me home a surprise tonight. 

Congress St is probably my favorite Trillium beer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2017)

Peak Organic the Juice.  Pretty darn good for a $11 four pack. Had it on draught last week and enjoyed it, so grabbed some at the store today.  






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 18, 2017)

stopped in to check out the Great Rhythms brewery on my way home Wednesday Squeeze and Resonation were my favorites 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 25, 2017)

Coworker hooked me up with this triple IPA from Trillium. Looking forward to enjoying it this afternoon! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Mar 29, 2017)

WBUR had a segment on Tree House Brewing and craft beers:

http://www.wbur.org/news/2017/03/29/craft-beer-tree-house


----------



## Glenn (Mar 29, 2017)

They've got quite following there! Good for them.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 30, 2017)

Glenn said:


> They've got quite following there! Good for them.



Speaking of Tree House. 

Picked up some of these tonight. Can't wait to crack one tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2017)

Shared a bottle with some friends a couple of years ago. Found some KBS in North Conway today.  It is worthy of it's reputation for sure. 






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Apr 12, 2017)

Wachusett Wally. Pretty nice IPA.  Kind of like if TH Julius and Be Hoppy had a baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 13, 2017)

Q Been awhile since I've made it in... DDH Publick House Citra Cutting Tiles and Trillium (sour). Great stuff


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Apr 14, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Shared a bottle with some friends a couple of years ago. Found some KBS in North Conway today.  It is worthy of it's reputation for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This year's version of KBS is as solid as past years! Lots of chocolatey, coffee, mellow bourbon goodness.

Found it on tap a few days ago at the Yard house on International Drive in Orlando a few days ago. And on top of that I've managed to find and buy 9 bottles thus far of the '17 KBS as well as still having 9 bottles of the '16 KBS! Not only do I really like KBS, but it's my wife's favorite beer as well!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 14, 2017)

drjeff said:


> This year's version of KBS is as solid as past years! Lots of chocolatey, coffee, mellow bourbon goodness.
> 
> Found it on tap a few days ago at the Yard house on International Drive in Orlando a few days ago. And on top of that I've managed to find and buy 9 bottles thus far of the '17 KBS as well as still having 9 bottles of the '16 KBS! Not only do I really like KBS, but it's my wife's favorite beer as well!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


Had it on draft today at the Two Black Dogs Country Pub in Fryeburg Maine.   Had never heard of this beer until I saw DHS mention it on here.  So I gave it a try.   Definitely a unique beer.  Couldn't drink more than one at a time though.

Was a good start to my long wknd up in the MWV

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Had it on draft today at the Two Black Dogs Country Pub in Fryeburg Maine.   Had never heard of this beer until I saw DHS mention it on here.  So I gave it a try.   Definitely a unique beer.  Couldn't drink more than one at a time though.
> 
> Was a good start to my long wknd up in the MWV
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


My wife had 4 KBS's one afternoon early season this year at the base Lodge bar at Mount Snow!!!! 

Let's just say that she achieved "legendary status" amongst many of the bar regulars that afternoon, and was often referred to as "The KBS lady" for the next month or 2!!! She was out cold for the night at 5:15PM that afternoon [emoji33] [emoji12] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2017)

Great Rhythm Brewing out of Portsmouth, NH Squeeze NE style DIPA!!

Another solid, juicy NE DIPA! Lots of orange, grapefruit, and mango notes to my palate - reminds me greatly of a Julius. No complaints when one of my relatives brought this for me to Easter dinner today!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 17, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Great Rhythm Brewing out of Portsmouth, NH Squeeze NE style DIPA!!
> 
> Another solid, juicy NE DIPA! Lots of orange, grapefruit, and mango notes to my palate - reminds me greatly of a Julius. No complaints when one of my relatives brought this for me to Easter dinner today!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I like squeeze quite a lot. Cool little brewery also. Location location location right on an inlet in Portsmouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 17, 2017)

picked this up on my way home from Wildcat Saturday. Full Clip Limited Release. Decent, think I like the IPA better but totally drinkable. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 25, 2017)

Not a juice bomb but a really nice flavor, bordering on West Coast style but not malty. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> View attachment 22531
> Not a juice bomb but a really nice flavor, bordering on West Coast style but not malty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Great name!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2017)

A CT Brewery (brewing for themselves) putting out a serious New England Style juice bomb of an IPA! Thomas Hooker brewing, no filter New England Style IPA! Tons of orange, mango and pineapple with a smooth finish!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (May 3, 2017)

Picked up a little treat from Tree House today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (May 3, 2017)

HD333 said:


> Picked up a little treat from Tree House today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a well stocked fridge with the Sip and Tribute in there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2017)

moresnow said:


> That's a well stocked fridge with the Sip and Tribute in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using AlpineZone mobile app



Here's a well stocked frig!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (May 5, 2017)

WoodCore said:


> Here's a well stocked frig!!!
> 
> View attachment 22567
> 
> ...


The problem with a fridge like that is drinking the IPAs before the hop flavor starts to degrade.

Let me know if you need help.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2017)

I've definitely had that experience. I bought a case of Epiphany once and held onto some of it for too long. After about six weeks the malt starts to dominate the hops

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (May 5, 2017)

moresnow said:


> The problem with a fridge like that is drinking the IPAs before the hop flavor starts to degrade.
> 
> Let me know if you need help.



Yup.  

Of the 12 beers I was able to buy at TH on Wed I have given 4 away already (I haven't even cracked one yet) as I know they need to be drunk sooner than I would be able to responsibly go through 12.  

First World Problems. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (May 7, 2017)

WoodCore said:


> Here's a well stocked frig!!!
> 
> View attachment 22567
> 
> ...


That is very colorful! Lots of tasty goodness in there. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 17, 2017)

Grabbed a variety of crafts at Wegmans for a party, this one really stood out for me . Very hoppy Pilsner .
Portland brewed


----------



## HD333 (Jun 22, 2017)

Very easy drinking summer beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2017)

Just as an FYI, as of last Sunday, there's a new (or at least newly reopened) brewery in Southern VT, Beer Naked Brewery on Route 9 in Marlboro across from the former Hogback Ski area. They used to be down in Wilmington as part of the Pizzapolooza restaurant before being closed for about a year until reopening now in it's new location.  Their brews in the past were solid.

The taproom for tastings, as well a can and crowler sales are available now, and the views should be amazing from its location.  I just missed it's reopening last weekend by about an hour   I plan on checking it out either this coming weekend or the following weekend when I'm back up in VT again


----------



## Glenn (Jun 28, 2017)

Good heads up Jeff! May have to check that out one of these weekends.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2017)

Been on a "kids a sleep away camp" Vermont Vacation (VT-cation) with my wife this week. Did a 2 day road trip with an overnight in Waterbury with so far six brewery stops (Beernaked, Ottercreek, Woodchuck Cidery, Fiddlehead, Foam, Alchemist and Prohibition Pig).... A few of my favorites!!






Foam's Lupi Fresh IPA on the left and Foam's Vivrant Thing sour in the Teku glass on the right. Both seriously good beers in their styles. And if you haven't been to Foam, it's location in Burlington is amazing! 






Some Heady Topper at the Alchemist. Ok, I know they brew Heady in Waterbury and not the new place in Stowe, but I at least spent the night at the Fairfield Inn and Suites in Waterbury, literally next to the other Alchemist location, so that counts, right? 






Hill Farmstead 's Susan IPA at the Prohibition Pig in Waterbury. Great old school, non juice bomb IPA in a great restaurant, and the fact it's named after my wife didn't hurt either! 

So many great VT beers and locations to have them in VT!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2017)

Just an FYI to all beer geeks on here.... Treehouse's new facility in Charlton opens TODAY at noon!! Let the traffic at the top of 84 and along the Mass Pike in that area get even worse than it usually is from now on! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice work Jeff!


I just found out that Long Trail brought back Blackberry Wheat. Had a few this weekend. Whoooo!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2017)

The fine folks at Upper Pass up by Stowe have it going on in the New England style juicy IPA/DIPA world! This Cloud Drop can hold its own with ANY VT NEIPA to my taste buds! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Aug 9, 2017)

Finally got to try out Foam last weekend. Good stuff. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm commuting into NYC these days, and I have to say, The Beer Table in GCT is a wonderful, terrible, marvelous, dangerous thing. So many beers to try, so many hour-long train rides in which to try them...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2017)

Treehouse Curiosity 41 on tap at the brewery this afternoon. No complaints from me! Classic Treehouse juicy profile with a touch more tart citrus notes at the finish. 

Love the new Charlton facility, especially on a mellow Wednesday afternoon where they're actually doing pours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 18, 2017)

First day of skiing for the season deserves a Frost Beer Works LUSH Double IPA







_"A double IPA with luxuriant aromatics and succulent favors. The combination of hops from both hemispheres and our ale yeast complement each other to create rich, juicy character."_

From Hinesburg, VT and easily in the same zone as Heady Topper and Sip of Sunshine.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Had one of these Apres Ski at Loon yesterday.
Had never heard of it and was pleasantly surprised by this very citrusy pale ale.
http://cdn.everyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/peak-organic-the-juice.jpg


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Had a Peak Organic "The Juice"  apre ski the other day at Loon and was pleasantly surprised by their "beer of the day".


----------



## HD333 (Dec 5, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> First day of skiing for the season deserves a Frost Beer Works LUSH Double IPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put Lush above both Heady and SOS. Much juicer in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2017)

Frost is crazy good!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2017)

If one sees Frost's SHUSH IPA, trust me, just buy it!! You can thank me later!! [emoji39][emoji39]

Frost is brewing some really good stuff!! Not bad at all for a readily found at most gas stations in VT beer!! [emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Haven't cracked one open yet to try (a drinking report will follow later this evening!!), but just the sight of the artwork on the can of Treehouse's latest Curiosity series release, Curiosity 44, today, had me making the drive after work to Charlton today to grab my allotment!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2018)

Curiosity 44 - tasting report... Classic juicy, soft mouth feel base with a distinct, tart grapefruit finish and a touch of piney notes to my palate.

Wouldn't mind at all if this Curiosity series earns it's own name and a place in the regular Treehouse rotation!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm on a bit of a Sam Adams kick lately: Cold Snap and Sam 76. Good stuff. Love the owl wearing ski goggles on the Cold Snap.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 24, 2018)

Sitting here In Waterbury after an epic 2 days at MRG and the Bush sipping some Foley  Bros. Life is good.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 26, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Sitting here In Waterbury after an epic 2 days at MRG and the Bush sipping some Foley  Bros. Life is good.


That is a very tasty brew

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 27, 2018)

Now enjoying Upper Pass H2H#3, yummy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 28, 2018)

Drinking Goose Island 16oz IPAs lately... the wife says I need to reduce my beer budget

$6.55 for a 4 pack of 16oz can't really argue with that.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Now enjoying Upper Pass H2H#3, yummy.



#1 and #2 of H2TH were quite tasty! Looking get pick up some of batch #3 this coming weekend!  I wasn't quite as impressed with their Waimea Waves offering they dropped last week.  I was expecting juicier like in the H2TH or Cloud Drop style, and to me it tasted more resiny, in the Heady style... (Not that tasting like Heady is a bad thing by any means!! :beer: )


----------



## HD333 (Mar 29, 2018)

I need to start drinking this stuff while it’s fresh. 

First World Problems. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice unfiltered brew. Smooth citrus New England style IPA. Enjoying this now, after a April 8th powder day at Plattekill.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 8, 2018)

Hit up MBC on the way back from SR yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not a bad IPA from this weekend. Love having these guys close enough to grab it whenever. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2018)

Just like the Red Sox vs Yankees series I'm watching now, a true classic!! The '18 is still a bit boozy, but plenty of smooth, creamy, coffee and chocolate goodness in this year's version of KBS!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2018)

Killington Brewing Companies, K- won! Now in cans in some distribution across VT.

A decent, albeit thin mouth feel juicy NEIPA with a flavor profile that will keep Citra and Mosaic hop fans satisfied!

Might also be nice if photo uploads were reenabled on this thread too!! [emoji6]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad they brought this one back after a multiple year hiatus.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Sep 12, 2018)

https://www.theday.com/business/20180912/trillium-plans-farmhouse-brewery-in-north-stonington

good for us in southeastern ct.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 23, 2018)

Happy Fall! A little thin on the finish but overall good flavors.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2018)

This may be my new favorite CT brewed NEIPA!!

Hanging Hills brewery out of Hartford, Hart - Beat IPA!! Just simply put a GREAT sweet (papaya, mango) juicy modern New England style IPA!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 25, 2018)

drjeff said:


> This may be my new favorite CT brewed NEIPA!!
> 
> Hanging Hills brewery out of Hartford, Hart - Beat IPA!! Just simply put a GREAT sweet (papaya, mango) juicy modern New England style IPA!! View attachment 24147
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


So we did a mini tour last summer, Fox Farm, T. Hooker and Hanging Hills - they were our least liked out of the three. They weren't the nicest in the taproom either. Fox Farm is fantastic and Thomas Hooker was very good too. 

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 24, 2020)

Seems like a good time to bump this while many have extra drinking time. 

603 Knuckle Puck. Nice fruity, piney IPA. Easy drinking for 7 percent. Nice Market Basket find at 12 for $12

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 25, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Seems like a good time to bump this while many have extra drinking time.
> 
> 603 Knuckle Puck. Nice fruity, piney IPA. Easy drinking for 7 percent. Nice Market Basket find at 12 for $12View attachment 26637
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



That is a nice deal for a beer like that. 7% seems to be the sweet spot for me in terms of IPAs I like.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2020)

National beer day apprantley is April 7
It not my general way for buzz was liquor but nice idea from Killington
Given that it's #NationalBeerDay and #WorldHealthDay, we'd like to raise our glasses and share a toast with everyone fighting the spread of COVID-19, particularly the healthcare workers for their role on the front lines! Thank you for your dedication, grit, and care during these unprecedented times.

If you know someone in healthcare, send them a little love and appreciation today. In fact, send anyone that might need a pick-me-up some love today. Cheers! &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## JenMorri88 (Oct 15, 2020)

in fact, I have many acquaintances from Ukraine, I have often tasted their beer and I cannot agree with your opinion. Although the beer you really tasted is awful. But come there sometime and try a local craft beer from a Lviv brewery, for example, the taste will pleasantly surprise you


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2020)

Found this at a brewery and bought one.  Drank it after hiking Mount Bierstadt elevation 14,046 ft.  With Bier in the name it felt appropriate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2020)

dlague said:


> Found this at a brewery and bought one.  Drank it after hiking Mount Bierstadt elevation 14,046 ft.  With Bier in the name it felt appropriate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bought my son a 4 pack of those to drink with his college buddies from the beer store in Waterbury Vt. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Oct 19, 2020)

Need something stronger than 4% to really say fuck covid!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Oct 20, 2020)

skiur said:


> Need something stronger than 4% to really say fuck covid!



I agree!  An IPA or DIPA would be the real deal - but they only had it as a pilsner!  Could not resist!


----------

